# Las 10 mayores mentiras en audio Hi-End



## Fogonazo

*Las 10 mayores mentiras en audio Hi-End*





La conocida frase de Lincoln _*" No se puede engañar a toda la gente todo el tiempo "*_, parece ser "apenas" aplicable a algunos "audiophilos" fanáticos del audio High-End.

Aquí se detalla un intento de como para saber a que atenernos.

Poseo la firme sospecha de que la gente es hoy más crédula de lo que eran en mi juventud.
En aquel entonces la gente no ponía imanes en sus zapatos, la policía no utilizaba psíquicos para la búsqueda de personas desaparecidas, y los jefes de estado desde Hitler ya no consultan a los astrólogos.
La mayoría de nosotros cree en la ciencia sin ningún tipo de reservas.

Cuando el Hi-Fi apareció eran los ingenieros Paul Klipsch, Lincoln Walsh, Guiso Hegeman, Dave Hafler, Ed Villchur, y CG McProud nuestra fuente de información y referencia en audio.

No me malinterpreten, en términos de conocimientos, la escena del audio esta hoy en día claramente por delante de aquellos primeros años, en un extremo del espectro hay excelentes profesionales que "brillan" tanto como los "padres fundadores" del audio.

Pero en el extremo contrario del espectro (El lado oscuro), una nueva era de ignorancia, superstición, la deshonestidad domina.

El  por qué y la forma en que se produjo esta nueva era del "Oscurantismo" ha sido ampliamente cubierto por publicaciones diversas; aquí me centraré solo en los "Pícaros" que explotan la credulidad de muchos "audióphilos".


*1. Mentira del cable*
Aplicando un poco de lógica esta no es la mentira que debería ir en primer lugar, ya que los cables son meros accesorios y no componentes primarios del equipamiento de audio.
Pero es el argumento, más sucio, más cínico, además de insultar la inteligencia y, sobre todo el de mayor fraudulencia y rentabilidad (Para el comerciante) que se pueda encontrar, y por lo tanto, encabeza la lista.

La mentira es que los cables de altavoces de sonido e interconexión (De altos precios) mejoran la calidad del sonido.
Es una mentira que ha sido expuesta, muchas veces incluso en forma vergonzante, rechazada una y otra vez por cada auténtica  autoridad en el tema que viva o halla vivido bajo el sol pero el audio-fanático y cultista, no puede distinguir una opinión seria de egoístas comerciantes y charlatanes.

La simple verdad es que la resistencia, inductancia y capacitáncia (R, L, y C) son los únicos parámetros del cable que afectan a su rendimiento y en el rango por debajo de las radiofrecuencias son despreciables,

Si hablamos de cables de conexión de gabinetes reproductores (Parlantes) solamente la componente R (Resistiva) tendrá cierta importancia como para tener en cuenta, pero si analizamos los valores de resistencia por Km de conductores de cobre común (Calidad comercial), veremos que con solo *NO* colocar un conductor excesivamente fino la importancia de este también será despreciable

En rendimiento eléctrico básico, 2 conductores conseguidos de enderezar 2 perchas de alambre *NO* dará un resultado inferior a un juego de cables de $ 2000 (Cable Milagroso).

Tampoco lo seria para un cable calibre 16 (Cordón como para una lámpara) de $ 1,8 el metro (Cable Ultra-precio) los cables son los mayores fraudes en la electrónica de consumo, y la muestra de la cobarde entrega de casi todas las publicaciones de audio a las presiones de los comerciantes de cables de altos precios, es realmente deprimente para la vista.

La señal no tiene ni idea de si se transmite a través de un cable caro o barato.

Para un análisis más profundo de la realidad y la ficción en cables de altavoz y las interconexiones de audio, se sugiere leer:   ¿Sirven para algo los cables especiales para audio?


*2. Mentira sobre los Tubos de Vacío (Válvulas)*
Esta mentira es también, en cierto modo, sobre una cuestión periférica, puesto que los tubos de vacío son apenas una pequeña parte de la corriente principal en la edad del silicio.
Es una mentira penetrante e insidiosa, sin embargo, en el mercado del audio de alta gama, solo haga el ejercicio de contar la cantidad de anuncios de equipos de válvulas como porcentaje de las páginas de anuncio totales en el típico compartimiento de gama alta. ¡Increíble!
Y está también, por supuesto, el argumento del sonido limpio y que las válvulas son intrínsecamente superiores a los transistores en usos de audio.

Las válvulas son excelentes para transmisores de RF de altas potencias y hornos microondas pero no, en el siglo XXI, para amplificador, pre-amplificador de audio.

¿ Que es lo incorrecto con los tubos ?, realmente Nada. Tampoco hay nada mal con los dientes del oro, incluso para los incisivos de parte superior, es solo que la odontología moderna ofrece opciones más atractivas.

A cualquier equipo audio con tubo de vacío los pueden hacer "pedazos" los dispositivos de estado sólido, y cualquier cosa que hagan  los equipos con tubos uno con tecnología a transistores lo podrá hacer mejor, más barato y con mayor confiabilidad.
Incluso el amplificador valvular mejor diseñado del mundo tendrá una distorsión más alta que uno con tecnología a transistores igualmente bien diseñado y necesitará ciertamente más mantenimiento (reemplazos de válvulas, reajustes, etc.) durante el curso de la vida.

Diseños idiotas tales como: 8 vatios de simetría complementaria, los amplificador con tríodo están por supuesto exentos, (Pero por abandono), de tales comparaciones.

En cuanto al "Sonido Valvular" hay dos posibilidades:
1) Es una ficción de la imaginación de los "audiophilos" engañados.
2) Es una coloración deliberadamente introducida por el fabricante para apelar a los gustos corrompidos, en este caso el diseño de estado sólido podría imitar fácilmente "Ese" sonido si el diseñador fuera suficientemente perverso como para querer hacerlo así.


*3. La mentira Anti-Digital *
Usted abra oído este argumento, a menudo, expresado de una u otra forma.
El sonido de digital es sumamente inferior al análogo.
Convertido a digital el audio es a como una fotografía cruda del periódico compuesta de puntos.
El teorema del muestreo de Nyquist-Shannon es totalmente nulo.
El índice de muestreo de 44.1 KHz del disco compacto no puede resolver las frecuencias audio más altas donde allí son solamente dos o tres puntos de muestreo.
El sonido digital es, incluso en los mejores casos, duro y nervioso.

Todos de la misma índole, y sin excepción, revelan ignorancia o tergiversación deliberada.

De nuevo, la mentira tiene poca cabida dentro de la corriente principal, donde la tecnología digital ha ganado por completo la aceptación.
Pero en caminos apartados y afluentes del mundo del audio, en salones de audio de alta gama desactualizados y cuartos de escucha de "tweako" cultistas, sigue siendo la línea principal.

La más absurda manifestación de la falacia anti-digital es la preferencia por el obsoleto LP en lugar de los  CD´s.
Una comparación semi-respetable sería la de un "Master" en cinta analógica con su contraparte digital, pero los clic´s y/o crepitaciones que aparecen en el vinilo (En cantidad como para llenar piscinas) sobre el silencio de fondo es un perverso rechazo de la realidad.

Estos son los hechos científicos que cualquier estudiante de un segundo año de ingeniería podrá comprobar por usted.
El audio digital esta compuesto por "0´s" y "1´s" y estos son inherentemente incapaces de distorsión en la trayectoria de la señal, a diferencia de una forma de onda analógica.
Incluso una frecuencia de muestreo de 44,1 kHz, (El nivel más bajo utilizadas en la actualidad en aplicaciones de alta fidelidad) resuelve de manera más que adecuada todas las frecuencias de audio y no va a causar ninguna pérdida de información en el rango de audio.
El argumento "¿ Cómo pueden dos puntos de muestreo resolver una frecuencia de de 20 kHz ?" es una interpretación errónea y desautorizada del teorema de muestreo de Nyquist-Shannon.

Escépticos se aconseja tomar un curso elemental en análisis de formas de onda por sistemas digitales

El teorema Nyquist-Shannon demuestra que la reconstrucción *EXACTA* de una señal periódica continua en banda base a partir de sus muestras es matemáticamente posible si la señal está limitada en banda y la tasa de muestreo es superior al doble de su ancho de banda.
Dicho de otro modo, la información completa de la señal analógica original que cumple el criterio anterior está descrita por la serie total de muestras que resultaron del proceso de muestreo. No hay nada, por tanto, de la evolución de la señal entre muestras que no esté perfectamente definido por la serie total de muestras.

La razón por la cual algunas grabaciones analógicas de sonido "Suenan" mejor que algunas grabaciones digitales es que los ingenieros hicieron un mejor trabajo de colocación de los micrófonos, los niveles, el equilibrio y la ecualización, o que la grabación fue en un  lugar acústicamente superior.

Algunos principios de grabaciones digitales son realmente "Duros y nerviosos" no porque sean digitales, sino porque los ingenieros seguían el pensamiento analógico previsto para compensar las pérdidas que (En sonido digital) no existen.

Los mejores grabaciones digitales son las mejores que jamás se ha hecho.

Para ser justos, hay que reconocer que en un estado de la técnica  la grabación analógica y en un estado de la técnica de grabación digital pudieron ser de calidad comparable. (Estamos hablando de tiempos pasados).
Aun así, el número de cultistas (De la grabación profesional) de lo análogo rápidamente fue en disminución frente a la grabación digital en el mundo.

El digital es simplemente la mejor manera.


*4. Las pruebas  de escucha son mentira *
Para un análisis serio o comparación respetable de componentes de audio se emplea un sistema de prueba llamado "Doble ciego" o "Prueba ABX", prueba rechazada por los "Audio cultistas" invocando diversos y engañosos argumentos.
Quien conozca el sistema de prueba podrá refutar fácilmente estas mentiras para quien no lo conozca, aquí una breve reseña.

La metodología ABX requiere un dispositivo "A" y el dispositivo "B" se ajustaran a un nivel con una precisión de ± 0,1 dB, después de lo cual se puede escuchar "A" y "B" identificados como tales y por el tiempo que se desee.
Si en este momento se encontrara que el sonido es idéntico, se acabo la prueba y se supondrá que ambos componentes poseen un comportamiento similar (No hay diferencia).
Si se piensa que el comportamiento *NO* es similar (Consideran que el sonido es diferente), se le pide que identifique "X" que podrá ser "A" o "B" según un determinado proceso aleatorio.
Podrá realizar un A / X ó B / X comparaciones en cualquier momento, como tantas veces como desee, para decidir si X = A o X = B.

Ya podrán adivinar cuales son los resultados de este análisis, la respuesta correcta es del 50%, un mínimo de 12 ensayos es necesario para dar validez estadística (16 es mejor, mejor aún 20).

No hay mejor manera de determinar científicamente si son sólo argumentos el escuchar una diferencia o si realmente se puede escuchar.

El tweako cultistas le dirá que las pruebas ABX son completamente nulas.
Todo el mundo sabe que un Krell suena mejor que un Pioneer, por lo que si que si es imposible de distinguir unos de otros en una prueba ABX, entonces el método ABX es completamente nulo.
Esta es su lógica: Todo el mundo sabe que José es más alto que Pedro, de modo que si ambos miden exactamente 1,76 m, entonces lógicamente hay algo mal con la cinta métrica, ¿ Verdad ?

Las objeciones "Tweako´s" mas comunes a las pruebas según norma ABX son:
Demasiada presión (En efecto como "vamos a ver qué tan bien realmente escucha usted").
Muy poco tiempo (Como en "continuar con ella (demasiado tiempo), tenemos que hacer 16 ensayos").
Demasiados dispositivos insertados en la trayectoria de la señal (por ejemplo, relees, interruptores, atenuadores, etc.)
Y por supuesto, una variedad de argumentos psicofísicos, psicoanalíticos, parapsicológicos y metafísicos sobre el tema de la percepción auditiva.

Nada de esto trasciende a algo más que a vagos argumentos para desviar la atención de los conceptos básicos de los ensayos controlados efectuados y "Correctamente"

La verdad es que se puede realizar una prueba de ABX en solitario (por si mismos) sin ningún tipo de presión de otros participantes, que usted puede tomar tanto tiempo como desee (cómo alrededor de 16 ensayos o 16 semanas de ensayos),
Y que se puede verificar la transparencia de los dispositivos de control insertado un alambre directo de By-Pass.

Las objeciones son totalmente falsas e hipócritas.

A continuación le indicamos como refutar una hipócrita mentira, anti-ABX
Pregúntele a él si cree en ningún tipo de prueba A / B como absoluta.
Él probablemente dirá que si.
A continuación, pedirle que con su especial conocimiento y percepción, sin tocar los controles del equipo (Tono, si tuviera) ni volumen identifique con certeza y sin verlo que componente esta "Sonando"


*5. La mentira de la realimentación *
La realimentación negativa en un amplificador o pre-amplificador de audio es mala (Is baaaaaaad).
Sin realimentación es bueno (Is goooooood).

Este argumento así invocado es falso.

El hecho es que la realimentación negativa es una de las herramientas más útiles a disposición del diseñador de circuitos. Reduce distorsión y aumenta la estabilidad.

Sólo en la Edad de Bronce del diseño de amplificador de estado sólido (Años 60´s y principios de los 70´s), se aplicaron realimentaciones en forma indiscriminada y con temeraria imprudencia, por algunos profesionales logrando que los circuitos pudieran llegar a producir diversos tipos de problemas.
Ese fue el origen de la información "Fetichista".

En los comienzos de los 80 una serie de seminarios y  documentos de Edward Cherry (Australia) y Robert Cordell (EE.UU.) dejó en claro y más allá de toda duda, que una realimentación negativa es totalmente *benigna*, siempre y cuando se conserven ciertas pautas básicas de diseño.
Suficiente tiempo ha transcurrido desde entonces para que la verdad flote por sobre comentarios actuales “Dogmáticos” (Deshonestos o ignorantes).


*6. La mentira del "Asentamiento"*
Esta es una mentira interesante por adolecer totalmente de asidero técnico y ampliamente difundida.
¿Cree usted que los componentes de audio, incluso los cable "Suenan mejor" después de una período de asentamiento de días, o semanas, o meses (Sí, meses)?

Pura basura.
Los condensadores se "Cargan" en cuestión de segundos después de aplicar tensión sobre ellos. El Biass se estabilizará (En el peor de los casos) en cuestión de minutos y ni siquiera es así en todos los equipos, esta mentira es una critica a un equipo bien diseñado, para empezar.

No hay absolutamente ninguna diferencia en el rendimiento entre un amplificador (o pre-amplificador, o reproductor de CD's) correctamente diseñado entre la primer hora y luego de 1000 horas o meses de uso.

Puede ocurrir que algunos altavoces puedan requerir un descanso entre los periodos de escucha, de un par de horas, tal vez incluso un día o dos, antes de llegar a un rendimiento óptimo.
Eso es porque son dispositivos mecánicos con partes móviles en situaciones de tensión que es necesario resolver (Lo mismo es cierto en el caso de motores alternativos y las armas de fuego)
Pero esto no significa que un buen altavoz no "sonará bien" al sacarlo de la caja.


*7. La mentira Bi-wiring *
Incluso los audiophilos bastante sofisticados caen ante esta fórmula de prestidigitador.

Cada vez mas los fabricantes de altavoces participan en esta mentira cuando le dicen que esos dos pares de terminales en la parte posterior del altavoz están para bi-wiring así como bi-amping.

Algunos de los nombres mas respetados dentro de los fabricantes de altavoces son culpables de esta genuflexión hipócrita a los sacramentos del "tweako" en efecto se están entregando a las "realidades" del mercado.

¿Y por que lo harían?, tal ves sea para no quedarse fuera del mercado de los tweako cultistas.

La verdad es que el bi-amping tiene sentido en ciertos casos, con sistemas pasivos de crossover, pero el bi-wiring es puro vudú.

Si usted coloca un par de cables extra a los mismos terminales donde están conectados los otros pares, absolutamente nada cambia eléctricamente.

Según la física esto se llama el principio de superposición.
En el teorema de superposición se establece que la tensión entre dos nodos de un circuito o la corriente que atraviesa un ramal es igual a la suma de las tensiones o de las corrientes producidas por cada uno de los generadores de tensión y de los generadores de corriente del circuito.
En cada uno de los cálculos parciales, se conserva uno solo de los generadores y se remplazan los otros generadores de tensión por cortocircuitos y los otros generadores de corriente por circuitos abiertos.
Así la corriente resultante es la suma de las corrientes parciales y la tensión resultante es la suma de las tensiones individuales, pero no así la potencia ya que la relación con la corriente es cuadrática. La potencia no es la suma de las potencias parciales.

El vendedor de audio o pillo que pueda probar lo contrario será candidato inmediato a algún premio científico y honores académicos.

Al mismo tiempo, es justo señalar que bi-wiring no hace daño, simplemente no hace nada. Al igual que los imanes en sus zapatos.



*8. La mentira Del cable de alimentación *
Casi todo lo que hay que decir sobre este tema se ha dicho por "Bryston" en sus manuales de propietario: _"Todos los equipos Bryston contienen amplificador de alta calidad y circuitería dedicada a eliminar las componentes de IRF (Interferencias de Radio Frecuencia) del suministro de energía.
Los amplificador de potencia Bryston NO requieren acondicionadores de línea eléctrica especializados. Conecte el amplificador directamente en su propia toma de corriente." _

Lo que no dicen, que lo mismo se puede decir, con más o menos letras, de todos los equipos bien diseñados. (Aunque no sean todos Bryston) pero si bien diseñados o iguales en lo concerniente a la  regulación y control PSRR (power supply ripple rejection), y es que pueden conectarse directamente a una toma-corriente.

Si puede permitirse el capricho de comprar un cable acondicionador de energía también puede permitirse comprar un bien diseñado amplificador, en cuyo caso no se necesita la fantasía del cable acondicionador de energía.

Esto no hará absolutamente nada para usted, tenga en cuenta que no estamos hablando de un aumento de protecciones para equipo de cómputo, estos cuestan menos que un cable "Mágico" y los ordenadores con sus periféricos son eléctricamente más vulnerables que un equipo de audio decente.

La mayor mentira y la más estúpida de todas ellas sobre el tema es la de "Limpiar" el poder y es que se necesita un cable de línea de alimentación especialmente diseñado y alto precio para obtener el mejor sonido posible.

Cualquier cable de alimentación de línea evaluado como capaz de manejar las tensiones y corrientes que requiere el equipo cumplirá su función correctamente y tan bien como cualquier otro.

Los cables Ultra-End de línea son un fraude.

Sus circuitos de audio no saben y no les importa con que esta conectado el transformador de alimentación de potencia, todo lo que les interesa son los valores voltaje de CC que necesitan.

Piense en esto: ¿Su coche se preocupa por la tubería con la que usted llena el tanque de combustible?


*9. Mentira del tratamiento para CD *
Esta mentira nació en los días del vinilo, cuando el tratamiento de la superficie LP producía magia mediante diversos líquidos y aerosoles, "a veces", pero lejos de siempre, se lograba la mejora de la reproducción, sobre todo cuando el proceso aplicado expulsaba algunos residuos del surco de grabación.
Aplicando la lógica comercial de entonces surgieron, en la década de 80´s y 90´s, del mismo modo mágicos tratamientos para CD´S.
El problema es que la única cosa que un CD tiene en común con un LP (larga duración, Long Play) es que tiene una superficie donde se puede poner "algo".

Con esta lógica habría que pulir las monedas, dándole "Brillo", para que no se confunda su valor.

La superficie del CD, sin embargo, es muy diferente. Sus pequeñas "muescas" no corresponden a formas  analógicas o formas de onda sino que se limitan a llevar un código numérico compuesto de "0's" y "1's" y los "0's" y "1's" no se pueden hacer "mejor" (o "Peor", para el caso) de la forma en que limpiar la superficie de un disco LP la puede hacer mas fácilmente leíble (trackable)

El idiotophilo que dice escuchar la mejora no puede nunca, identificar los CD´S tratados a ciegas. (Huelga decir que todo lo anterior también vale para los discos DVD.)


*10. La Mentira del "Golden Ear" (Oido de oro)*
Esta es la mentira más atrapadora y tal vez debería ir a encabezar este listado, describirla en amplitud requeriría todo un artículo.
El poseedor del "Golden Ear"; quiere hacer creer a su audiencia que con su oído tan perfecto, tan sensible y tan exquisito, puede oír diminutos matices del sonido reproducido que es demasiado difícil de alcanzar para el resto de nosotros mortales.

Por supuesto, *NO* es cierto.

Cualquier persona sin discapacidad auditiva real puede oír lo que oyen, valga la redundancia, pero sólo aquellos con formación y/o experiencia pueden saber qué hacer con él y la forma de interpretarlo.
Así, si un altavoz tiene un gran bache en 3 kHz, no va a sonar como con una respuesta plana a cualquier oído, de oro o de estaño, pero sólo el oído experimentado rápidamente identificará el problema.

Es como un motor de automóvil en el mecánico, al escuchar sus sonidos este (El mecánico) podrá  conocer casi al instante lo que está mal.
La calidad de audición del mecánico no es diferente a la suya, solamente que el sabe que es lo que acaba de escuchar.

Ahora aquí viene la parte realmente mala. El auto-nombrado Orejas de Oro (tweako), subjetivista, permanentemente consultado sobre de alta gama de audio, vendedor de salón, cabecillas de audio-club, Etc. Etc, a  menudo induce a pensar justamente lo contrario con argumentos intimidatorios tal como "¿No oyes eso?",  "¿ Como no notas la diferencia ?", dice cuando se comparan dos amplificador (Por ejemplo).
Debes escuchar enormes diferencias entre los dos, cuando en realidad no los hay los de "GE" no pueden escuchar mejor, sino que simplemente dicen que asi lo hacen, basándose en la aceptación de su condición de "GE" ¡ Mala idea ¡.

La mejor defensa contra esta mentira es, por supuesto, la prueba de "Doble Ciego ABX", (Véase el N º 4) que separa a aquellos que afirman conocer algo de los que realmente lo hacen.
Es sorprendente cómo algunos "GE" *NO* se queden al primer intento (en una sala ABX) con los resultados correctos.



Por supuesto, hay más grandes mentiras de audio que estas diez, pero vamos a ahorrar algunas pocas para otro momento.
Además, no es realmente la industria de audio la que debe ser culpada, sino nuestra cultura de consumo loco, junto con la aceptación generalizada y Voodoo de la ciencia.
La industria de audio, específicamente los de gama alta del sector, no hacen más que responder al clima.
Al fin y al cabo, a cada cultura se le da exactamente lo que merece.


Titulo original: "TheTen Biggest lies in Audio"
Traducido de : www.theaudiocritic.com/downloads/article_1.pdf
Redactado por: Peter Aczel Editor of The Audio Critic
Mal traducido por mi, o sea yo


----------



## juanma

Y sobre los *capacitores* nada?
O las pistas en oro o cobre 99.99999% libre de oxigeno?


----------



## asherar

Supongo que lo de los cables se referirá a los de salida del amplificador a los parlantes ...  
porque si estemos pasando señal (de baja amplitud) de un equipo a otro, la calidad de los 
cables puede influir sensiblemente en la calidad de la señal que transporta. 
Las causas no son mágicas: se debe a los contactos dorados de los conectores. 
Algo similar puedo decir del blindaje del cable de micrófono. 
Yo he podido comprobar esto copiando videos de una cámara manual a un cassette. 
Y la calidad obtenida no es subjetiva, sino que es claramente VISIBLE en la copia de video resultante. 
Salvo por esa aclaración, coincido plenamente.


----------



## Eduardo

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Supongo que lo de los cables se referirá a los de salida del amplificador a los parlantes ...
> porque si estemos pasando señal (de baja amplitud) ....



La 'locura' de los cables esta siempre referida a los de salida. Pero eso no significa que no roben tambien con los de entrada.

Esta empresa por ejemplo, tiene cables de entrada a 2100U$S el par de 1.5m 




http://www.pearcable.com/sub_products_anjou.htm

Tambien cables de salida a 7250U$S el par de 12' .




http://www.pearcable.com/sub_products_anjou_sc.htm



Pero tenemos esta otra empresa:
http://transparentcable.com/index2.html

Que ofrece una completa linea de cables y accesorios para exigentes (lease imbeciles)
Tiene una lista de precios del 2007 en pdf bastante extensa donde en cables de interconexion encontramos al modelo "OPUS MM RCA SOMM25" a 17500U$S  y al "OPUS MM BAL BOMM25" a 27800U$S.

En cables de salida nos ofrece el "OPUS MM SC OMM25" a 43000U$S el par de 25' .

Para aquellos que el cable de video les quedo corto, ofrece el "REFERENCE XL RGB Video XLRGB20" de 20' a 13600U$S.


En fin... la culpa no es del chancho. Si esta gente ofrece eso es porque hay un enooorme mercado de imbeciles cuya mayor satisfaccion es mostrar cuanto gastaron y asi sentirse 'diferentes' (ninguno de los que compra cables para hi-end dejara de decirte en algun momento y con 'naturalidad' cuanto pago).


----------



## Fogonazo

juanma dijo:
			
		

> ......Y sobre los *capacitores* nada?....



Lo de los condensadores es algo distinto y esta comprobada su influencia, hablando del valor de una 3º cifra decimal de distorsión, unas 200 veces menos que lo audible y capacitores de U$ 10 *NO U$ 200 *

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about26282.htmlhttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/condensadores-audio-mitos-realidades-15697/

Edit 1:
Respecto a los contactos con recubrimiento de oro, esta es una practica muy tradicional (vieja) sin ir mas lejos un conector de red UTP posee contactos con recubrimiento de oro y vale (Precio minorista) U$ 0,20, o sea, los cables de audio, no inventaron nada mas que el *precio*

Edit 2:
Calculo que en un mes o algo así, viene "Papa Noel" con un par de instrumentos nuevos para este lado de la galaxia, cuando los tenga una de las cosas que quiero analizar en detalle es la influencia de las resistencias anti-inductivas "Naked Z-foil" y si se justifica de algún modo su inclusión, en este caso, el precio ronda el cuádruple que una resistencia metal-film (sigue siendo despreciable), pero obliga a realizar nuevos diseños de impresos ya que físicamente no son compatibles.


----------



## asherar

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> si hay algun millonario que gusta de comprar un capacitor a 200 dolares por que le dijeron que se escucha mejor , dejenlo!


Creo que la idea es: no sentirse menos por no acceder a la supuesta excelencia de los componentes caros, 
o bien, no caer en la tentación de "por una vez comprar algo caro(=bueno, ?)", y que resulte al cuete.


----------



## pepechip

Hay en el mundo muchisima gente con un poder adquisitivo muy elevado, que por el echo de destacar sobre los demas tienen la necesidad de comprar equipos muy caros, con el pensamiento de que si es mas caro sera que es mejor. 
Una cosa que no entiendo es cuando pasa por al lado mia un automovil con el autorradio a plena potencia, que incluso llega a inhibir el modesto equipo que yo dispongo en mi auto. Estos jovenes aparte de haberse gastado una fortuna en adquirir tantos WATIOS se tendran que gastar otro dineral en la factura del otorrino cuando comprueben que han perdido poder de audicion.

En la venta de televisores ocurre algo muy similar y se pueden encontrar diferencias de precios de mas de 400€ en modelos que el 99% de los mortales no aprecia la diferencia de vision. En algunos establecimientos donde tienen varios televisores conectados para comprobar la vision de unos y otros, es el mismo vendedor el que atenua la señal de antena o actua sobre los controles de brillo o contraste para asi favorecer la venta del modelo en cuestion que mas veneficios les reporte.


----------



## fermarlo

En los condensadores lo único que importa es la calidad del dieléctrico. Las armaduras dá igual que sean de hojalata o de platino iridiado, todo lo demás no son más que excentricidades (plata y oro a go-go) que lo único que aportan es vaciar el bolsillo de los neuro-esotérico-maniático-audiófilos (¿?) entre los que no tengo el "placer" de encontrarme a pesar de ser un fanático del sonido high-end.

Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998

fogonazo excelente el articulo, aunque tengo ciertas diferencias en algunos puntos. aunque no voy a caer en la misma bolsa que los expertos del esoterismo, perdon, audio hi-end.
en cuanto a los cables, ya dijeron con respecto a los de señal, los de salida ya se toco en otro post, y de los de entrada no estaba enterado que tambien habia que cambiar, tendre que modificar la instalacion de casa?...... 
con respecto a equipos valvulares tengo si mis reservas, ya que el problema no esta en la reproduccion con transistores en si, si no como responden dinamicamente ante sobrecargas y como se comportan frente a cargas con fuertes variaciones de impedancia, en cuanto a los factores de amortiguamiento que se pueden lograr con valvulas (muuuy inferiores que con transistores) he llegado a la conclusion de que tannto factor de amortiguamiento es hasta contraproducente, sobre todo en alta frecuencia. de hecho algo que se ha utilizado bastante en valvulas para lograr alto damping en baja frecuencia y bajo damping en alta es la tecnica de carga repartida en equipos push-pull, donde una porcion del primario del transformador de salida esta como carga por katodo y otra porcion como carga por placa, ya es hilar muuuy fino y solo se logran ciertos detalles en la percepcion, sobre todo en alta frecuencia, en baja no hay como un buen amplificador con bipolares. en preamps no es comparable el rango dinamico y la respuesta a sobre cargas de entrada en preamps con valvula a la entrada que con semiconductores, inclusive la ganancia y el producto ganancia ancho de banda. (un pre con 1 pentodo y 1 triodo le rompe el tujes a cualquier pre con el mejor opamp de video). (se pueden lograr ganancias del orden de 2000veces y una banda pasante plana de mas de 100khz. todo en una sola etapa, y ademas auto protegido a la entrada)

en el punto de la digitalizacion de datos, es una verdad a medias, por algo se utilizan las grabaciones en 20 y 24 bits y con frecuencia de sampleo de 96khz, el teorema de nyquist dice que COMO MINIMO sean 2 muestras por ciclo. a todo esto la banda pasante DEBE estar acotada, y es muy dificil lograrlo con precicion ya que el filtro pedecesor al ADC debe ser de un orden muuuy elevado para matar todo lo que sea superior a 20khz (todos los armonicos), para impedir que el ADC los quiera digitalizar, aparecen problemas de aliasing, la respuesta a frentes escalon y a transitorios de impulsos se vuelve pobre y sobre todo las señales de audio NO son señales continuas. por eso no estoy muy seguro de que nyquist se pueda aplicar al audio tan directamente. a todo esto la conversion DA tambien introduce problemas, ya que hay que colocar filtros post conversion los cuales introducen distorsion, giros de fase y retardos.(hay que ver cuan perjudicial es)
ahora a favor de las tecnicas digitales:
toco el cielo con las manos y doy gracias a dios de que se acabaron los metodos de almacenamiento electromecanicos donde siempre habia una pieza en movimiento, (llamese LP´S, CINTA, CD´S, MAGAZINES, etc.) harto de sufrir el deterioro de calidad de reproduccion producto de los desgastes mecanicos de los reproductores y elementos de almacenamiento hoy disfruto de los dispositivos FLASH donde una pieza musical suena siempre de la misma manera, no salta si vibra el suelo, no se raya, no suena mal si se llena de polvo, no hay zumbidos de motores que callar, no aparecen ruidos microfonicos y miles de cosas mas.


----------



## Eduardo

> en el punto de la digitalizacion de datos, es una verdad a medias, por algo se utilizan las grabaciones en 20 y 24 bits y con frecuencia de sampleo de 96khz, el teorema de nyquist dice que COMO MINIMO sean 2 muestras por ciclo. a todo esto la banda pasante DEBE estar acotada, y es muy dificil lograrlo con precicion ya que el filtro pedecesor al ADC debe ser de un orden muuuy elevado para matar todo lo que sea superior a 20khz (todos los armonicos), para impedir que el ADC los quiera digitalizar, aparecen problemas de aliasing,.................................
> por eso no estoy muy seguro de que nyquist se pueda aplicar al audio tan directamente.


? ? ? Como "verdad a medias". Vos mismo lo estas diciendo y destacando con mayusculas, que deben ser *como minimo* 2 muestras por ciclo. --> 96Khz son ~4 muetras por ciclo de 22kHz.

Precisamente por el problema de la realizacion del filtro conviene usar frecuencias mas altas. Con 66kHz (3 muestras por ciclo) ya resulta un filtrado simple, y con 96kHz  sos Gardel.  *Siempre estas aplicando las consecuencias del teorema.
*


El usar 16 bits y 44.1kHz de frecuencia de muestreo no se decidio porque era suficiente para tener 'el sonido perfecto', sino porque con la tecnologia del momento no habia medios baratos con mas espacio de almacenamiento.

Para determinar la cantidad de bits necesarios para reproducir audio con fidelidad basta fijarse cual es la relacion entre umbral de audibilidad y umbral de dolor del oido humano. Son ~120dB  y eso corresponde a ~20bits --> obviamente con 16 bits nos quedamos cortos, por eso no se usa en grabaciones de calidad.

Similar para frecuencia de muestreo. El filtro anti-alias debe ser de ganancia constante y lineal en fase en todo el rango, si no se deja un buen margen de banda de transicion el filtro resulta de un orden muy alto (inestable o irrealizable si es analogico).
Solamente que aca, si bien el problema es el filtro, lo que conviene es subir la frecuencia de muestreo y asi tener mayor banda de transicion. La frecuencia de corte sigue siendo la misma, no tiene sentido que sea otra. La diferencia es que antes necesitabamos atenuacion abrupta (problematica) y ahora podemos tener una mas suave.


----------



## asherar

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Para determinar la cantidad de bits necesarios para reproducir audio con fidelidad basta fijarse cual es la relacion entre umbral de audibilidad y umbral de dolor del oido humano.



No me queda claro la relación entre los umbrales de audición y la cantidad de bits.


----------



## hazard_1998

Para determinar la cantidad de bits necesarios para reproducir audio con fidelidad basta fijarse cual es la relacion entre umbral de audibilidad y umbral de dolor del oido humano. Son ~120dB y eso corresponde a ~20bits --> obviamente con 16 bits nos quedamos cortos, por eso no se usa en grabaciones de calidad.

 El filtro anti-alias debe ser de ganancia constante y lineal en fase en todo el rango, si no se deja un buen margen de banda de transicion el filtro resulta de un orden muy alto (inestable o irrealizable si es analogico).
Solamente que aca, si bien el problema es el filtro, lo que conviene es subir la frecuencia de muestreo y asi tener mayor banda de transicion. La frecuencia de corte sigue siendo la misma, no tiene sentido que sea otra. La diferencia es que antes necesitabamos atenuacion abrupta (problematica) y ahora podemos tener una mas suave.

exacto, lo que quise exponer es que no se cumple que la reproduccion exacta se de con 2 muestras por ciclo, y que con 16 bits (CD comun) alcance o supere la calidad de audio de un vinilo.


----------



## Eduardo

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> No me queda claro la relación entre los umbrales de audición y la cantidad de bits.


Si queres digitalizar una señal, la cantidad de bits que uses tienen que corresponderse con la relacion entre las amplitudes maxima y minima de la señal (en realidad, *lo que nos interesa de  la señal*)

Cuando elegis la cantidad de bits necesarios para representar algo, la variacion del ultimo bit tiene que corresponder a la minima variacion de interes (en este caso lo minimo detectable por el oido) y el maximo numero representado (2^Nbits) a la relacion entre la maxima amplitud registrable (candidato --> el umbral de dolor) y esa minima variacion de interes.

Como esa relacion son ~120db = 1 millon de veces ~= 2^20 --> 20 bits.

Tambien se puede hilar mas fino teniendo en cuenta que como hay que digilizar con signo (1 bit mas) y como al sumar señales parcialmente en fase podemos pasarnos de ese maximo (--> mas bits).
Tambien se puede ser menos masoquista y tomar un maximo algo mas saludable como 100-110dB (18 bits)


----------



## asherar

Ok, o sea que la hipótesis de base es suponer que no interesa la amplificación que se haga luego. 
Yo la cantidad de bits siempre la he calculado a partir del grado de sensibilidad a pequeñas variaciones 
de señal que quiero tener. No de acuerdo al nivel de señal, ya que eso uno lo maneja desde un amplificador 
en las etapas analógicas, antes o después de digitalizar. Claro que si los bits no son los suficientes 
tampoco sirve de mucho amplificar. En este caso se oiría un sonido "pixelado". 
Entendido, muchas gracias !


----------



## Eduardo

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Ok, o sea que la hipótesis de base es suponer que no interesa la amplificación que se haga luego.


No interesa la amplificación porque lo que se esta haciendo es poner un limite para cualquier amplificación posible. 

Para un oyente situado a determinada distancia del emisor esa maxima amplificación sera siempre la que le produzca una sensacion desagradable, si quiere pegar la oreja a los parlantes es problema suyo.



> Yo la cantidad de bits siempre la he calculado a partir del grado de sensibilidad a pequeñas variaciones
> de señal que quiero tener. No de acuerdo al nivel de señal, ya que eso uno lo maneja desde un amplificador
> en las etapas analógicas, antes o después de digitalizar. Claro que si los bits no son los suficientes
> tampoco sirve de mucho amplificar. En este caso se oiría un sonido "pixelado".


Eso es el mismo criterio. El rango dinamico de los voltajes es el mismo de la presion sonora.

Si estas escuchando musica a poco volumen, pongamos 60dB, con 11 bits (incluyo el signo) seria suficiente.
Si ahora aumentas el volumen,digamos a 80dB, en los pasajes de silencio vas a notar el ruido de cuantizacion. Claro, porque para ese nivel ya necesitas 14 bits...
Hasta cuando podrias subir el volumen? Pues hasta que te duelan los oidos (120dB) --> tenes entonces un limite para la cantidad de bits.  
Si se usan mas, no es por cuestiones psicoacusticas sino tecnicas. 24 bits son mas sencillos de manipular que 20 y de paso nos cubrimos de los errores de redondeo al procesar las señales (esto ultimo tiene sentido para el estudio de grabacion, no para el usuario)


----------



## Fogonazo

fermarlo dijo:
			
		

> En los condensadores lo único que importa es la calidad del dieléctrico. Las armaduras dá igual que sean de hojalata o de platino iridiado, todo lo ......



Eso es correctisimo, un capacitor para audio de altas prestaciones o para cualquier cosa de altas prestaciones podra valer unos 3/10 U$ (Teflon metalizado), pero nunca 200 U$ esto último es explotación de inocentes



			
				hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> ....... ya que el problema no esta en la reproduccion con transistores en si, si no como responden dinamicamente.......



En efecto una válvula ante una sobrecarga (recorte) producirá una deformación menor que un transistor debido a la forma de meseta abombada del recorte. Esta es una vieja discusión, para mi sin sentido ya que se trabaja con margenes de potencia tan alejados de la potencia nominal de escucha, incluso a altos niveles, que la posibilidad del recorte es nula.
Por otro lado, cualquier amplificador decente, entre sus especificaciones detalla la capacidad y distorsión de su respuesta ante una sobrecarga dinámica importante y que es bastante superior a la que podría producir una reproducción musical.



> ......en cuanto a los factores de amortiguamiento que se pueden lograr con valvulas (muuuy inferiores que con transistores).......



No comparto, nunca encontré un amplificador valvular con impedancia de salida inferior a 0,2 Ohms en general son de valor mayor y uno transistorizado ronda los 0,03 Ohms incluso menor.

Especificaciones de un valvular (Altisima gama)
Vacuum Tube Power Amplifier Specifications
POWER OUTPUT 
300 watts into an 8, 4 or 2 ohm load is the minimum sine wave continuous average power output. 
OUTPUT LOAD IMPEDANCE: Terminals for 8, 4 and 2 ohms 
RATED POWER BAND:  20Hz to 20kHz 
TOTAL HARMONIC DISTORTION: 0.5% maximum harmonic distortion at any level from 250 milliwatts to rated power output. 
FREQUENCY RESPONSE 
+0, -0.5dB from 20Hz to 20kHz 
+0, -3.0dB from 10Hz to 100kHz 
INPUT SENSITIVITY 
1.7V Unbalanced 
3.4V Balanced 
A-WEIGHTED SIGNAL-TO-NOISE RATIO 
117 below rated output 
INTERMODULATION DISTORTION 
0.5% maximum if instantaneous peak power output does not exceed twice the rated output, for any combination of  frequencies from  10Hz to 20kHz 
WIDE BAND DAMPING FACTOR: Greater than 15 
INPUT IMPEDANCE: 47,000 ohms 
TUBE COMPLIMENT : 2 - 12AT7 Voltage Amplifiers; 8 - KT88 or 6550 Output Tubes


Especificaciones de un transistorizado muy bueno pero sin llegar a ser Alta gama
Input impedance	Balanced input	47Kohm
Output impedance		0.03 ohm
Noise floor	20 - 20 kHz	< - 100 dB
Frequency response	- 3 dB	1 - 200 kHz
Channel separation		> 120 dB
THD + N 	20 - 20 kHz	< 0.006%
Maximum peak current		> 50A
Damping factor	8 ohm load	>250
Rated output power	THD = 0.2%	
into 8 ohm		2 x 100 W
into 4 ohm		2 x 150 W
into 2 ohm		2 x 220 W

Ambos equipos fueron sometidos a ensayos idénticos en un laboratorio particular, y en ambos casos las prestaciones superaron en mayor o menor grado las del fabricante 



> ..... he llegado a la conclusion de que tannto factor de amortiguamiento es hasta contraproducente, sobre todo en alta frecuencia. de hecho algo que se ha utilizado bastante en valvulas para lograr alto damping en baja frecuencia y bajo damping en alta es la tecnica de carga repartida en equipos push-pull, donde una porcion del primario del transformador de salida esta como carga por katodo y otra porcion como carga por placa, ya es hilar muuuy fino y solo se logran ciertos detalles en la percepcion, sobre todo en alta frecuencia, en baja no hay como un buen amplificador con bipolares.



No veo como una baja impedancia de salida pueda perjudicar la respuesta en altos.



> ...... en preamps no es comparable el rango dinamico y la respuesta a sobre cargas de entrada en preamps con valvula a la entrada que con semiconductores, inclusive la ganancia y el producto ganancia ancho de banda. (un pre con 1 pentodo y 1 triodo le rompe el tujes a cualquier pre con el mejor opamp de video). (se pueden lograr ganancias del orden de 2000veces y una banda pasante plana de mas de 100khz. todo en una sola etapa, y ademas auto protegido a la entrada)



Cualquier previo (De calidad) a transistores te dará una respuesta plana hasta 200kHz (+-0.1db) y aceptando +0,-3db varios superan el Mhz.
Personalmente una respuesta superior a 100Khz me parece inservible

También personalmente te aclaro que no tengo ninguna "Mala animosidad" para con los equipos valvulares, de echo las especificaciones que publique son de uno que tuve hasta no hace mucho tiempo y que sufrí a horrores cuando me desprendí de el.


Cambiando de tema:
Se "viene" la nueva norma de medición que reemplazara a la IHF-A.202 (Actualmente vigente) y la mano viene "Pesada", calculo que el 30% de los amplificador actuales no podrán cumplir satisfactoriamente con esta.
La diferencia más importante es que se abandonaría la forma tradicional de análisis con señal senoidal para aplicar en su lugar una señal sintetizada digitalmente con una forma que ni un osciloscopio podrá reproducir (Ironía).
El argumento para este cambio es que la nueva forma de onda produce una carga mas acorde al espectro musical que una senoidal.


----------



## FELIBAR12

que opinan de los parlantes o microfonos con bobinas de oro?


----------



## fermarlo

FELIBAR12 dijo:
			
		

> que opinan de los parlantes o microfonos con bobinas de oro?



Que son una de las muchas idioteces que se ofrecen pretendiendo rizar el rizo: el oro es bastante peor conductor eléctrico que el cobre y en lo único que lo supera es en su resistencia a la oxidación.
Una bobina de hilo de cobre esmaltado es tan resistente a la oxidación como una de oro que, evidentemente, también tendría que ser esmaltado para poder bobinarlo, aunque, eso sí, el fabricante le atribuirá propiedades milagrosas que contribuirán a "limpiar" la cuenta corriente del audiófilo esotérico.

Saludos.


----------



## juanma

No lo duden ni por un segundo.
Llego a tenes el dinero suficiente y ni lo pienso. Mentiras o no, con solo ver esto, se hacen agua los oídos.

Lo que no podemos negar del HighEnd es la exquisita estética que tienen


----------



## MFK08

fermarlo dijo:
			
		

> FELIBAR12 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> que opinan de los parlantes o microfonos con bobinas de oro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Que son una de las muchas idioteces que se ofrecen pretendiendo rizar el rizo: el oro es bastante peor conductor eléctrico que el cobre y en lo único que lo supera es en su resistencia a la oxidación.
> Una bobina de hilo de cobre esmaltado es tan resistente a la oxidación como una de oro que, evidentemente, también tendría que ser esmaltado para poder bobinarlo, aunque, eso sí, el fabricante le atribuirá propiedades milagrosas que contribuirán a "limpiar" la cuenta corriente del audiófilo esotérico.
> 
> Saludos.
Hacer clic para expandir...


yo solo digo que el oro es mejor conductor que el cobre...


----------



## hazard_1998

fogonazo, con todo respeto:

Cita: 
......en cuanto a los factores de amortiguamiento que se pueden lograr con valvulas (muuuy inferiores que con transistores)....... 

No comparto, nunca encontré un amplificador valvular con impedancia de salida inferior a 0,2 Ohms en general son de valor mayor y uno transistorizado ronda los 0,03 Ohms incluso menor. 


precisamente, con valvulas tenes menor factor de amortiguamiento, (mucho menor) que significa que la impedancia de salida es mucho mayor.

factor de amortiguamiento = RL/RG donde RL es la impedancia de carga y RG es la impedancia de salida de generador

ej el valvular:

RL/Damping factor = 8 / 15 = 0.53ohm

en el transistorizado
RL/RG = 8 / 0.03 = 266

lee bien mi post. nunca dije que un valvular tenga menor impedancia de salida que uno transistorizado, todo lo contrario, lo que dije es que tiene menor factor de amortiguamiento. la impedancia de salida de un valvular pushpull es Rp / (Ns/Np)^2 
donde Rp es la resistencia de placa de la valvula de salida , Ns/Np es la relacion de transformadorrmacion del transformador.


----------



## FELIBAR12

seria custion de averiguar cual es el mejor metal  conductor de electricidad,pero para lo que hablamos en que nos afecta?


----------



## Fogonazo

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> ......lee bien mi post. nunca dije que un valvular tenga menor impedancia de salida que uno transistorizado, todo lo contrario, lo que dije es que tiene menor factor de amortiguamiento. la impedancia de salida de un valvular pushpull es Rp / (Ns/Np)^2 ........



Cierto, perdón, prometo no volver a hacerlo (hasta dentro de un rato)


----------



## fermarlo

FELIBAR12 dijo:
			
		

> seria custion de averiguar cual es el mejor metal  conductor de electricidad,pero para lo que hablamos en que nos afecta?



El metal mejor conductor es la plata, le sigue el cobre y después, por raro que parezca, el oro. Otros metales nobles como el platino, rodio, osmio e iridio presentan una elevada resistencia específica así como una alta resistencia a la corrosión.
El motivo de dorar los conectores no es para mejorar la resistencia de los contactos, sino para evitar su corrosión ya que el oro es inalterable a la humedad o a atmósferas agresivas.

Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998

fogonazo:
Cualquier previo (De calidad) a transistores te dará una respuesta plana hasta 200kHz (+-0.1db) y aceptando +0,-3db varios superan el Mhz.
Personalmente una respuesta superior a 100Khz me parece inservible ....


pregunto, previos de 1mhz de ancho de banda (+-3dB) con ganancia de 2000veces?
en una sola etapa? decime como lo hacen.....


por otro lado, como es eso de la nueva norma de medicion, podes explicarlo algo mas detalladamente? (en un nuevo foro supongo)


----------



## Fogonazo

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> .....pregunto, previos de 1mhz de ancho de banda (+-3dB) con ganancia de 2000veces?
> en una sola etapa? decime como lo hacen.....



No dije que fuera con una sola etapa, el comentario es sobre un preamplificador completo.





> por otro lado, como es eso de la nueva norma de medición, podes explicarlo algo mas detalladamente? (en un nuevo foro supongo)


Por ahora el tema esta en discusión y mandaría toda la metodología actual de medición a la basura, cuando tenga más data lo agregare a este otro:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/mediciones-amplificadores-pre-amplificadores-audio-12193/


----------



## FAYJE

Hola a todos,soy nuevo por aqui.

Estoy leyendo este post y aunque es viejo y supongo que estoy hablando solo.

Queria dar mi opinion: respetando a Ustds por sus grandes conocimientos en electronica y dandoles la razon en que se abusa de los audiofilos ricos.

Tengo que decir que en el mundo del audio las cosas tienen su logica,y no se hacen por que si,y para los entendidos,en los cuales me incluyo,todo eso se valora.

Parece que para Ustds todo son numeros y formulas con una logica aplastante.
Pero les aseguro que todo lo que han dicho(el cable,las valvulas,los rcas..etc..),desde el sillon de casa y sentandose a escuchar si que se nota.

no se quien me dijo:el sonido solo es una señal alterna y los amplificadores un amplificador de tension
a lo que le respondi:no la señal alterna es la corriente electrica esto saca "musica" compañero.


----------



## Eduardo

FAYJE dijo:
			
		

> ...Parece que para Ustds todo son numeros y formulas con una logica aplastante.
> Pero les aseguro que todo lo que han dicho(el cable,las valvulas,los rcas..etc..),desde el sillon de casa y sentandose a escuchar si que se nota.


Que extraño...  Yo no noto nada. 
Haces alguna comparacion objetiva?  O haces buenos equipos valvulares contra malos equipos transistorizados?



> no se quien me dijo:el sonido solo es una señal alterna y los amplificador un amplificador de tension
> a lo que le respondi:no la señal alterna es la corriente electrica esto saca "musica" compañero.


Si la persona no tiene ni la mas palida del fenomeno siempre preferira 'explicaciones' donde la clave sea un oido  'exquisito' (como el suyo) , sin importarle lo inconsistentes o absurdas que sean.


----------



## tiopepe123

Porque los equipos muy caros necesitan de datos extremadamente raros, nombres rimbombantes, oro y plateria incrustada que ni tan solo nosotros los tecnicos no entendemos.

Sencillo eso se llama marketing y no tiene nada que ver con la calidad de sonido sino con el $$$

Siempre he sostenido que es mas buena una radio con 1 LED que si el. Se escucha mejor y funciona mucho mejor, hasta capta as emisoras. Todo eso lo hace un simple led.

Un claro ejemplo de marketn son los cables, si se realiza un calculo se vera que la mejora de uno normalillo con uno extraca es practicamente inapreciable, es necesario realizar unas pruebas muy precisas para detectar esa minuscula mejorar y evidentemente el oido es incapaz de detectarlo.


Todo tiene su justo balance a partir de ese punto ya no tiene beneficios apreciables.

Tomemos el tipico ejemplo de un coche normal y un ferrari, el ferrari es muy potente pero si la ley no pemite conducir a mas de 120km, el conductor pocas diferencias notara a 120km. Eso si el coche vale mucho mas de un utilitario.


----------



## Fogonazo

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> ......Haces alguna comparacion objetiva?  O haces buenos equipos valvulares contra malos equipos transistorizados?.......



Ni siquiera hace falta, solo basta mirar las características que pone el propio fabricante respecto a distorsión y factor de amortiguamiento comparando un valvular con uno transistorizado.

Por otro lado los valvulares tienen su encanto y soy uno de los que los se dejaron seducir por estas, esto no es por "Calidad" sino por gusto.


----------



## fermarlo

Efectivamente. Soy un apasionado de las válvulas pero no por ello dejo de reconocer que mi última realización, el 20 W clase A de Silicon Chip levemente modificado por mí, suena tan bien (o mejor) que el mejor valvulero de los que han pasado por mis manos incluyendo los triodos tanto en single ended como en push-pull.

Eso de que los transistores suenan "peor" que las válvulas no es más que uno de los extremismos de los llamados "audiófilos", por llamarlos de alguna manera. 

Saludos. 

PD. Un equipo con distorsión del 0.00000......% no implica necesariamente que vaya a sonar mejor que uno que tenga el 1%. A veces se nos olvida que los escuchamos con los oídos, no con generadores, analizadores de espectro y osciloscopios. En estos temas todo son sensaciones subjetivas.


----------



## Eduardo

En este tema, lo que importa es nada mas que la satisfaccion del propietario, un elemento indiscutiblemente subjetivo pero es el que manda. 
No importa la naturaleza del fenomeno, si es real o su imaginacion... Hay un "no se que" que le hace disfrutar mas el sonido con un valvular que con un transistorizado.

Pero si esto es lo unico que importa donde esta el problema? O de otra forma: Cual es el problema de que una persona prefiera el equipo que mas satisfaccion le da?...               

El problema esta en que la mayoria de los audiofilos no tienen el mas minimo conocimiento tecnico, y en lugar de hacer una afirmacion honesta como "la verdad no se por que, pero al valvular le siento mejor sonido.", despliega toda una lista de justificaciones tecnico-fisica-fisiologicas que son una sucesion de absurdos del principio al fin. 
Y aca esta la discusion... No en sus legitimas preferencias sino en sus 'justificaciones', y sobre todo las creadas por los fabricantes.



De muchos de los mitos ya se hablo al principio del hilo, hay algunos comentarios mas que quisiera hacer.

-Se argumenta que los amplificador a valvulas presentan una distorsion armonica que resulta mas agradable al oido.
Aceptemos que esto es cierto, pero... escuchando a que volumen?
La distorsion armonica varia segun el volumen de salida, en un amplificador tipico se mantiene en valores muy bajos y recien comienza a crecer (y mucho) pasada la mitad de la potencia nominal del amplificador.


-Al ser mas 'suave' la saturacion en las valvulas que en los transistores se escucha mejor.
Para empezar, si el equipo satura es porque le estan dando mas volumen que el que deben. 
Y si la valvula se comporta mejor, es porque cuando un equipo valvular comienza a saturar tiene mas margen de tension "para seguir subiendo" que uno transistorizado.
Se podria decir: Por que no un amplificador transistorizado que copie la saturacion del valvular --> Porque es ridiculo, la saturacion del valvular lo que hace es 'suavizar' los picos de tension a plena potencia, equivale a un compresor de audio 'fijo'. 
Si se quiere lo mismo porque se puede aprovechar mas el amplificador, lo que hay que hacer es dejar el amplificador tranquilo y comprimirle la señal de entrada.


----------



## marduktot

Fogonazo, puedo ser tu amigo?
Recien hoy lei este post por el cual te felicito.
Es verdad que mucha gente cae en lo de el mas caro es el mejor y generalmente es mas lindo o mejor terminado pero casi nunca tiene mejores prestaciones que algo estandar, ya sea un cable, capacitor, transistor o cualquier otra porqueria....
saludos.


----------



## FAYJE

Hola a todos, lamento si les he molestado,pero es que soy un apasionado de sonido.

Aqui les dejo un proyecto que he realizado para mi casa.......jeje,es broma,ojala pudiera,mirenlo por favor y si no quieren leer los comentarios,pasen las paginas y vean las fotos.

http://www.matrixhifi.com/foro/viewtopic.php?t=4484

Aqui una cosa curiosa el tono que no para de subir,siendo siempre el mismo.(un efecto sicoacustico)
hagan la prueba,cuando acabe vuelvan a darle al play una y otra vez

YouTube - Amazing AUDIO illusion

Hay unos cuantos comentarios que no me han gustado,......como que con unas perchas de alambre y tal.
Tiene que ser un buen cable para que no se pierdan frecuencias y las mas bajas, si no es con un cable de gran seccion, se pierden por el camino.(tanpoco hace falta que sea de plata)

Las valvulas,....la explicacion tecnica seria,que la distorsion es mas suave, no tan drastica como con el transistor,aunque el transistor si tabaja en su zona lineal como en clase A es casi la perfeccion.
pero todos saben como funciona una valvula, y los electrones van un poco......"a su bola",creando armonicos y dando cuerpo y calor al sonido.......simplemente es eso.....ese sonido caracteristico.......mas humano.

Bueno,no me enrollo mas......un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo

FAYJE dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, lamento si les he molestado,pero es que soy un apasionado de sonido.


¿ Y por que habrías de molestar ?
Eres bienvenido a participar en el momento y con el tema que se te antoje.



> Aqui les dejo un proyecto que he realizado para mi casa.......jeje,es broma,ojala pudiera,mirenlo por favor y si no quieren leer los comentarios,pasen las paginas y vean las fotos.
> 
> http://www.matrixhifi.com/foro/viewtopic.php?t=4484


Ojala se te realice, personalmente me parece demasiado equipamiento.



> Hay unos cuantos comentarios que no me han gustado,......como que con unas perchas de alambre y tal.
> Tiene que ser un buen cable para que no se pierdan frecuencias y las mas bajas, si no es con un cable de gran seccion, se pierden por el camino.(tanpoco hace falta que sea de plata)


Aunque parezca absurdo lo de las perchas (Alambre de hierro) es real, en un recorrido corto como lo es desde el amplificador a las bocinas (Un par de metros) no provocarán diferencia en la cantidad o la calidad de la señal que llega a las bocinas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/sirven-algo-cables-especiales-audio-14959/

También es cierto que nadie en su sano juicio pondría esto como conexión.

Yo también leo "Matrixhifi" y se da siempre un consejo, "NO creas, Compara", o sea no me creas tampoco a mi, si tienes ganas efectúa una prueba a ciegas, mira como se hace y quítate cualquier duda.



> Las valvulas,....la explicacion tecnica seria,que la distorsion es mas suave, no tan drastica como con el transistor,aunque el transistor si tabaja en su zona lineal como en clase A es casi la perfeccion.
> pero todos saben como funciona una valvula, y los electrones van un poco......"a su bola",creando armonicos y dando cuerpo y calor al sonido.......simplemente es eso.....ese sonido caracteristico.......mas humano.


Es un error considerar el tema de la distorsión en el momento del recorte, porque si este es el caso, estamos exigiendo mas al amplificador de lo que este puede dar, sea a válvulas o transistores.

Un amplificador se emplea a una cierta potencia de salida tal que garantice que la posibilidad de distorsión por recorte este muy alejada. 

Por ejemplo, si ves marcas de amplificador presentan grandes potencias que podrían romper los vidrios de las habitaciones o provocar la caída del yeso del techo (Mi caso), pero no son para esto sino para escuchar mejor.

Un nivel de escucha en una casa promedio ronda 50 y 1500 mW, tu seguramente tienes un amplificador de bastante mas potencia, y esta potencia es justamente para que el amplificador no recorte ni aun durante los pasajes mas altos de música.


----------



## hazard_1998

"....-Al ser mas 'suave' la saturacion en las valvulas que en los transistores se escucha mejor. 
Para empezar, si el equipo satura es porque le estan dando mas volumen que el que deben. 
Y si la valvula se comporta mejor, es porque cuando un equipo valvular comienza a saturar tiene mas margen de tension "para seguir subiendo" que uno transistorizado. 
Se podria decir: Por que no un amplificador transistorizado que copie la saturacion del valvular --> Porque es ridiculo, la saturacion del valvular lo que hace es 'suavizar' los picos de tension a plena potencia, equivale a un compresor de audio 'fijo'. 
Si se quiere lo mismo porque se puede aprovechar mas el amplificador, lo que hay que hacer es dejar el amplificador tranquilo y comprimirle la señal de entrada. .."


no estoy de acuerdo, menos que sea ridiculo el uso de tecnicas de soft clipping en amplificadores a transistores, tampoco es lo mismo un compresor, sino que lo que se busca es de minimizar los armonicos impares (3º, 5º y 7º) que son los mas desagradables al oido, por otro lado, no veo por que no se pueda exigir a un amplificador mas alla del recorte, sobre todo en transitorios como golpes (punch), con esto no digo de ponerlo en una condicion donde la salida se torne una cuadrada !, pero en un transitorio si el recorte de un amplificador es cuidado pueden tolerarse hasta 10% de distorsion armonica total sin que esto sea desagradable al oido (en un single ended no existe la distorcion de armonicos multiplo de 3, sino que en recorte la distorsion es de orden par, lo cual en un caso extremo puede pasar desapercibido), existen otros problemas con respecto a como recorta un amplificador transistorizado y es con que velocidad se repone de un recorte, efecto comunmente llamado sticking, (efecto mayormente visto con bipolares) donde la etapa de mañobra se queda pegada contra la barra mas alla del tiemo de recorte, y la vuelta a la zona lineal llega bastante despues de lo que deberia.

como ej dejo un link de una etapa de salida con soft clipping que postie hace un tiempo, donde el recorte se asemeja a un pushpull con pentodos, lo interesante es que el soft clipping es sensible a la fuente de alimentacion, si la fuente se cae, y deja a la etapa de salida en zona de recorte, esta lo hace siempre suavemente, digamos que cuando la salida esta a menos de 5V de la barra positiva o negativa cambia la ganancia de la etapa para suavizar el recorte. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-mosfet-auto-14824/


----------



## Eduardo

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> ...no estoy de acuerdo, menos que sea ridiculo el uso de tecnicas de soft clipping en amplificador a transistores,


No hay problema, ultimamente nadie esta de acuerdo conmigo 



> tampoco es lo mismo un compresor,


Me refiero a la compresion de amplitud, como la usada en telefonia (salvando las diferencias en cuanto a la curva)



> sino que lo que se busca es de minimizar los armonicos impares (3º, 5º y 7º) que son los mas desagradables al oido,


Aca te estas equivocando. En un sistema no-lineal los armonicos generados no solo dependen de la curva de amplificación, tambien dependen de la forma de señal de entrada (si es simetrica o no, si tiene offset...)

Si analizas solamente 'aplastamientos' simetricos con señales simetricas, ahi no se producen armonicos pares, y para el resto (los armonicos impares) no vas a encontrar curva de actuando suavemente a partir de determinado nivel te elimine o minimize el 3er y 5to armonico (esto mas que audio es puro analisis de Fourier)


En tu implementacion de soft clipping, mostras una curva trabajando al recorte. Con solo mirar una curva de ese tipo te das cuenta que los primeros armonicos apenas se modificaron. Nada mas pensa que esa curva no la vas a conseguir jamas sumandole a la fundamental armonicos del 9 en adelante.

Me tome el trabajo de generar una curva de 1kHz similar a esa, sacarle el espectro y compararlo con el correspondiente a un recorte abrupto.
La curva azul corresponde al soft clipping y la roja al abrupto (no quedo la grafica muy bien por la superposicion).



Fijate que el 3er armonico apenas bajo, el 5to esta mas alto y recien el 7mo tiene una baja notable. Los demas estan mas bajos pero solo algunos con diferencias notables.
Nota: Ademas de los armonicos impares se ven otros por dabajo de los -40dB. Estos en realidad no existen en la señal teorica, sino que son consecuencias numericas de evaluar el espectro en un tiempo finito sin sincronismo entre muestra y señal.


No estoy negando en absoluto que sientas que suena mejor con soft clipping. Niego que se deba a una reduccion de los primeros armonicos impares.




> no veo por que no se pueda exigir a un amplificador mas alla del recorte, sobre todo en transitorios como golpes (punch), con esto no digo de ponerlo en una condicion donde la salida se torne una cuadrada !, pero en un transitorio si el recorte de un amplificador es cuidado pueden tolerarse hasta 10% de distorsion armonica total sin que esto sea desagradable al oido


Claro que se puede! Solamente que no se puede hacer de forma indiscriminada.
No te olvides que ademas del golpe tenes otras señales presentes (el resto de la musica), por lo que en la zona de recorte (soft o no) vas a tener atenuacion del resto de la señal al compas de los golpes --> Esto es distorsion por intermodulacion y siempre es desagradable.  
Puede hacerse sin problemas cuando se amplifica un solo instrumento, o en un sistema triamplificado por ejemplo porque jodo menos al resto de la señal.

Cuando califique de ridiculo el imitar el comportamiento de las valvulas me referia a hacerlo en el propio amplificador. 
Si una distorsion armonica de la señal produce un sonido mas agradable, o si un recorte suave te permite mas potencia sin que sea desagradable, lo que es seguro es que los parametros optimos no seran fijos, asi como actuar sobre toda la señal sera aceptable en algunos casos (por la intermodulacion). Esto es lo mismo que si el control de graves, agudos, etc estuvieran fijos integrados al amplificador.



> (en un single ended no existe la distorcion de armonicos multiplo de 3, sino que en recorte la distorsion es de orden par, lo cual en un caso extremo puede pasar desapercibido),


No señor, eso es otro mito. Es cierto a bajo volumen, pero despues tenes 3er armonico de aca a la China.

La curva de transferencia de un single ended a bajo volumen la podes aproximar por una parabola --> eso te genera solamente 2da armonica.
Pero a volumen alto, la parabola no te alcanza, y el polinomio de Taylor que aproxime en todo el rango tendra potencias tanto pares como impares --> y las impares te van a llenar de armonicos impares.


----------



## hazard_1998

pregunto, aunque despues con mas tiempo armaré un texto mas extenso, como en un circuito tipo single ended, donde el dispositivo excursiona desde corte a saturacion (el recorte es asimetrico y solo se produce en un semiciclo) puede generar armonicos multiplo de 3 donde dichos armonicos son los culpables en todos los casos de producir deformaciones simetricas (depende de la fase entre fundamental y armonico, ej, recorte simetrico en etapas clase b o ab o por ej distorsion de cruce tambien en clase b)... ojo, hablo desde el desconocimiento del teorema de taylor...., explicame como para que un nabo como yo pueda entender que tipo de deformacion en clase a single ended pudiera aparecer...


----------



## Eduardo

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> pregunto, aunque despues con mas tiempo armaré un texto mas extenso, como en un circuito tipo single ended, donde el dispositivo excursiona desde corte a saturacion (el recorte es asimetrico y solo se produce en un semiciclo) puede generar armonicos multiplo de 3 donde dichos armonicos son los culpables en todos los casos de producir deformaciones simetricas


El hecho que una señal sea asimetrica no significa que no contenga armonicas impares. La 2da armonica va a ser dominante, pero no significa que las impares van a ser cero.
En cambio, una señal simetrica --> no contiene armonicas impares.


Para visualizarlo mejor, me fabrico con el Derive (un programa de calculo simbolico) una señal bastante recortada (para que se note mas).



La señal negra es la entrada (senoide pura) de amplitud 6 y la roja la recortada.  La ecuacion de recorte es un engendro y fue la primer improvisacion que se me ocurrio. De cualquier manera, la modificacion en lo abrupto del recorte no va a modificar de forma notable la amplitud de los primeros armonicos, mas bien va a tener efecto en los superiores.




Para los que no sepan que es una serie de Fourier, sinteticamente se puede decir que es una suma infinita de funciones seno y coseno de frecuencias  f, 2*f, 3*f, 4*f .....  mas una constante.
Donde la constante es la componente continua de la señal, la de frecuencia 'f' es la frecuencia fundamental y el resto las populares armonicas.

La propiedad interesante que tiene, es que *cualquier señal periodica* puede representarse *de manera unica* por una serie de ese tipo.


Uso el Derive para que me calcule la serie de Fourier de la señal recortada (a mano es bastante pesado)
Los primeros terminos son los siguientes:

Y = - 0.658948 + 4.75317·SIN(t) + 0.726037·COS(2·t) + 0.263959·SIN(3·t) - 0.0295307·COS(4·t) + 0.042706·SIN(5·t) + .... 

Donde se ve la aparicion de una componente continua, una disminucion de la amplitud de la fundamental, una 2da armonica importante (como cabia esperar), una 3er armonica de menor amplitud pero claramente distinta de cero.  Despues siguen armonicas tanto pares como impares de menor amplitud.

Si graficamos las componentes armonicas:



Y ahora las sumamos para ver si esto esta bien ;-)
Sumando hasta la 2da armonica, se tiene algo bastante parecido a la señal recortada (roja)



Pero es visible que todavia le falta un poquito... La tercer armonica esta  25dB (18 veces) por debajo de la fundamental, no se si mi oido... Pero diria que es audible 
Sumando la tercer armonica:



En la escala tosca de la imagen pareceria que ya son iguales, pero haciendo un zoom vemos que todavia falta. La 5ta armonica esta 41dB por debajo de la fundamental, y no faltara quien diga que eso lo nota! ;-)


----------



## hazard_1998

interesante el laburo que te tomaste eduardo, nunca llegue a hacer semejante analisis, aunque tampoco llevaria un amplificador a semejante recorte!, juass aunque si es verdad tambien que el 3º armonico esta basstante debajo de la fundamental y bastante tambien del 2º, lo que si no entiendo por que decis que en señales simetricas no hay armonicos impares, vos mismo mostras en la grafica de furier la serie de armonicos impares de la señal simetrica en pleno recorte... es tarde, mañana desde el laburo me pongo a hacer un par de comentarios mas serios y algunas preguntas mas.....


----------



## FAYJE

Hola, me descubro ante ustds impresionado por sus conocimientos en el tema.  

Les invito a hacer un viaje por el recorrido que sigue la musica(el sonido).
Imajinemos que viene un musico a nuestra casa a tocar por ejemplo.......un piano.
El cual tiene un disco que por cierto lo tenemos y que se ha grabado asi:

Llevaron el piano al estudio de grabacion,en una sala insonorizada y le pusieron 3 micros valorados en unos 5000€ y lo grabaron en una mesa digital de nosecuantos canales valorada en 30.000€ y tras tratar la señal han hecho un master de una calidad impresionante,que por cierto hay que "retocar" para que se pueda reproducir en los equipos domesticos.

Bien,ya tenemos el CD......lo ponemos en nuestro lector....con un convertidor AD que se han roto la cabeza para diseñarlo de nosecuantos bits,pasando por el previo de altisima calidad,y llegando a la atapa de potencia,que es lo que ustds estan discutiendo, con todos los problemas comunes,pero que han sido subsanados de una y otra manera y que tiene calidad y potencia de sobra.

Nos sentamos en el sillon a escuchar el cd con unos altavoces impresionantes de tal material,corregidos en fase,de tres o cuatro vias,con reflex...etc.....que nos han costado una fortuna....

Y por cierto el pianista esta aun alli.......y le decimos......"tocala otra vez Sam"....

Vamos.....cogemos el equipo y lo tiramos por la ventana y contratamos al pianista....que nos sale mas barato¡¡

Hoy en dia gracias a dios, y a personas como ustds, hemos conseguido un buen nivel....(en realidad no mucho mas que hace 50 años).... pero bueno, se ve que no es tan facil "transportar" el sonido.

Un saludo.


----------



## lanselor

He leido todo lo que publico fogonazo. pero no he leido las 5 paginas de comentarios. No sé si esto se ha dicho, asi que si me repito disculpen.

Sé algo de sonido, al menos los suficiente para aventurarme a decir que no estoy deacuerdo con lo que se dice de las valvulas Vs Transistores. Es cierto, que hoy en dia no hay mucha diferencia salvo en la Calidad-Precio, que para lo habitual en Audio de Alta Calidad, s un poco indiferente. 

Pero, no obstante, los Transistores a diferencia que las Válvulas, introducen en la señal armonicos 3ros, mientras que las valvulas, introducen Armonicos 2dos. La diferencia es que, aunque nosotros no lo notemos realmente como "mal sonido" para el oido, son mejores los segundos que los terceros, pudiendo estos ultimos incluso resultar molestos a la hora de escucharlos.


----------



## fermarlo

Acostumbro a tocar el órgano y los registros que más enriquecen la música son las terceras y las quintas, disonantes, siempre y cuando no se empleen en exceso. Son como la sal en la comida, imprescindible, pero mucha cantidad la estropea y la hace incomestible. Un guiso sin sal no hay quien se lo coma, salvo por problemas de salud o recomendación médica.

El mismo símil se puede emplear en la amplificación de audio: un sonido excesivamente limpio y aséptico, sin armónicos de uno u otro orden es, en mi opinión, bastante  desagradable. Cuestión de gustos.

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> ... lo que si no entiendo por que decis que en señales simetricas no hay armonicos impares, vos mismo mostras en la grafica de furier la serie de armonicos impares de la señal simetrica en pleno recorte...


Ahi aclare que las armonicas extra que se veian en la grafica del espectro eran consecuencias numericas del simulador usado. En realidad, esas que se ven a la derecha por debajo de -40dB  no existen.

El problema es que la demostracion que señales periodicas simetricas estan compuestas *exclusivamente* por frecuencias impares es puramente matematica, es una de las tantas propiedades de las series de Fourier. 
No se me ocurre ninguna demostracion grafica mas que hacer una distorsion simetrica arbitraria y mostrar la serie resultante. Pero ahi no se veria que *es valido para cualquier distorsion simetrica*.




Me parece importante aclarar otra cosa:
Todas estas conclusiones de generacion de armonicos son validas para una señal de entrada senoidal pura. 
Una señal real (hablando de musica) esta compuesta por toda una suma de frecuencias. , y señales como golpes ni siquiera son periodicas --> por lo que tampoco puede hablarse de que tengan una 'frecuencia' mas que la de las oscilaciones producidas por los modos naturales de vibracion.

Lo que pasa es que para dar caracteristicas de un  amplificador siempre es preferible un numero pelado a todo un estudio de casos particulares. Esto hace que obligadamente haya que 'idealizar' la señal de entrada.


Tambien que lamentablemente, es costumbre de los fabricantes (de cualquier cosa, no solo de amplificador) presentar aquellas caracteristicas que son limitaciones de fabricacion como otra de las ventajas del producto, sin aclarar *en que condiciones* se da esa ventaja.

En el caso de amplificador valvulares, es la alinealidad caracteristica de la etapa de salida. 
Esa distorsion es percibida por el oido como agradable --> ya tenemos *una* ventaja --> esfuerzo en destacarla -->  el rigor de las explicaciones no importa, "te hago escuchar algo y vas a ver que suena mejor".

Cual es el problema? Que esa distorsion *no puede ajustarse*, si a un determinado volumen el sonido nos hace eyacular, a 1/3 de ese volumen la distorsion sera *mucho* menor, por lo que si decimos que suena igual es imaginacion. Lo mismo si aumentas el volumen, la distorsion sera *mucho* mayor y tampoco sonara igual.

Una distorsion asi, es aceptable en un amplificador de guitarra por ejemplo, porque la señal  presente es la de un solo instrumento.
En un amplificador de audio, si tenemos un pasaje con bajos importantes y el resto con moderada amplitud en frecuencias medias. En los bajos voy a tener una distorsion que resultara agradable, pero los tonos medios van a resultar modulados en amplitud por estos bajos (distorsion por intermodulacion-->siempre desagradable).
Si se quiere hacer las cosas bien, tiene que haber una separacion de las señales y aplicar la distorsion apropiada a cada una.
Por eso insisto que una distorsion en el amplificador no tiene sentido, tiene que copiar fielmente la señal de entrada, y toda distorsion hacerse en la etapa previa con los ajustes apropiados (ademas porque puede hacerse mucho mas elaborada). 

Pero la realidad es que lo tecnica y acusticamente correcto no coincide con lo comercialmente optimo.


----------



## hazard_1998

"......la realidad es que lo tecnica y acusticamente correcto no coincide con lo comercialmente optimo......"    es la regla de oro Nº 1 utilizada por cualquier fabricante y/o comerciante de electronica, sobre todo argentino o yankee....


----------



## Ardogan

> El problema es que la demostracion que señales periodicas simetricas estan compuestas exclusivamente por frecuencias impares es puramente matematica, es una de las tantas propiedades de las series de Fourier.
> No se me ocurre ninguna demostracion grafica mas que hacer una distorsion simetrica arbitraria y mostrar la serie resultante. Pero ahi no se veria que es valido para cualquier distorsion simetrica.



Una explicación gráfica burda que se me ocurre, es pensar en una señal periódica cuadrada, digamos de 50 Hz y de +5V y -5V de amplitud.
Los armónicos de una señal cualquiera de 50 Hz serán 100 Hz, 150 Hz, 200 Hz... etc.
Volviendo a la señal cuadrada y tomando un período solamente, visualicemos el pulso positivo por un lado y el negativo por el otro.
Los armónicos pares entran un número entero de veces en cada semipulso. Es decir, el de 100 Hz tiene un período en el pulso positivo, y una vez en el pulso negativo.
El de 200 Hz entrará dos veces en el positivo y dos en el negativo.

Pero entonces la suma de los armónicos pares será exactamente igual para el pulso positivo que para el negativo. (Ver imagen adjunta - armonicos pares.gif )

Eso no puede pasar para nuestra señal cuadrada porque la suma obtenida en el pulso positivo debe ser positiva y la suma obtenida en el pulso negativo debe ser el negativo de la anterior.

Los armónicos impares por el contrario, la forma de onda de cualquiera de ellos en el pulso positivo es la negativa de la que se tiene en el pulso negativo. Por lo tanto pasará lo mismo con la suma, la suma de armónicos impares en el pulso positivo = - suma armónicos impares en pulso negativo.
(ver imagen adjunta - armonicos impares.gif )

Entonces no pueden haber armónicos impares para nuestro pulso cuadrado.

La extrapolación a cualquier forma de onda simétrica respecto del eje x... la dejo para más tarde, agoté la neurona.

Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998

"...Una explicación gráfica burda que se me ocurre, es pensar en una señal periódica cuadrada, digamos de 50 Hz y de +5V y -5V de amplitud. 
Los armónicos de una señal cualquiera de 50 Hz serán 100 Hz, 150 Hz, 200 Hz... etc. 
Volviendo a la señal cuadrada y tomando un período solamente, visualicemos el pulso positivo por un lado y el negativo por el otro. 
Los armónicos pares entran un número entero de veces en cada semipulso. Es decir, el de 100 Hz tiene un período en el pulso positivo, y una vez en el pulso negativo. 
El de 200 Hz entrará dos veces en el positivo y dos en el negativo. 

Pero entonces la suma de los armónicos pares será exactamente igual para el pulso positivo que para el negativo. (Ver imagen adjunta - armonicos pares.gif ) 

Eso no puede pasar para nuestra señal cuadrada porque la suma obtenida en el pulso positivo debe ser positiva y la suma obtenida en el pulso negativo debe ser el negativo de la anterior. 

Los armónicos impares por el contrario, la forma de onda de cualquiera de ellos en el pulso positivo es la negativa de la que se tiene en el pulso negativo. Por lo tanto pasará lo mismo con la suma, la suma de armónicos impares en el pulso positivo = - suma armónicos impares en pulso negativo. 
(ver imagen adjunta - armonicos impares.gif ) 

Entonces no pueden haber armónicos impares para nuestro pulso cuadrado. 

............................."

¿?


----------



## juanma

Vengo viendo todo este tema de los armónicos, pero digo:

Una señal senoidal NO tiene armonicos, es una sola frecuencia.
Una señal cuadrada SI esta compuesta por varias señales seno.

Pero una señal de audio? Son considerables entonces los efectos de las 2das y 3eras armonicas? O es parte de ese esoterismo que rodea al mundo HiEnd?

En el recorte de la señal (aprox señal cuadrada) los efectos armonicos seran importantes, pero manteniendonos en niveles "normales" de escucha, la señal no presenta cortes abruptos (disminucion de armonicos). Es tan asi o estoy equivocado?

Aporto una par de imagen que pueden ayudar a aclarar dudas sobre Fourier, armonicos y señales para aquellos que no lo estudiaron:

Tipo de señal y su correspondiente espectro


----------



## asherar

Ardogan dijo:
			
		

> El problema es que la demostracion que señales periodicas simetricas estan compuestas exclusivamente por frecuencias impares es puramente matematica, es una de las tantas propiedades de las series de Fourier.
> No se me ocurre ninguna demostracion grafica mas que hacer una distorsion simetrica arbitraria y mostrar la serie resultante. Pero ahi no se veria que es valido para cualquier distorsion simetrica.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Una explicación gráfica burda que se me ocurre, es pensar en una señal periódica cuadrada, digamos de 50 Hz y de +5V y -5V de amplitud.
> Los armónicos de una señal cualquiera de 50 Hz serán 100 Hz, 150 Hz, 200 Hz... etc.
> Volviendo a la señal cuadrada y tomando un período solamente, visualicemos el pulso positivo por un lado y el negativo por el otro.
> Los armónicos pares entran un número entero de veces en cada semipulso. Es decir, el de 100 Hz tiene un período en el pulso positivo, y una vez en el pulso negativo.
> El de 200 Hz entrará dos veces en el positivo y dos en el negativo.
> 
> Pero entonces la suma de los armónicos pares será exactamente igual para el pulso positivo que para el negativo. (Ver imagen adjunta - armonicos pares.gif )
> 
> Eso no puede pasar para nuestra señal cuadrada porque la suma obtenida en el pulso positivo debe ser positiva y la suma obtenida en el pulso negativo debe ser el negativo de la anterior.
> 
> Los armónicos impares por el contrario, la forma de onda de cualquiera de ellos en el pulso positivo es la negativa de la que se tiene en el pulso negativo. Por lo tanto pasará lo mismo con la suma, la suma de armónicos impares en el pulso positivo = - suma armónicos impares en pulso negativo.
> (ver imagen adjunta - armonicos impares.gif )
> 
> Entonces *no* pueden haber armónicos im*pares* para nuestro pulso cuadrado.
> 
> ...
Hacer clic para expandir...


*Espectacular demostración "con los dedos"* (a pesar de la patinada final). No se si será rigurosa pero es por demás ingeniosa!!!



			
				Ardogan dijo:
			
		

> La extrapolación a cualquier forma de onda simétrica respecto del eje x... la dejo para más tarde, agoté la neurona.
> 
> Saludos



Sólo te falta hacer notar que cualquier forma de onda simétrica "suave" puede obtenerse sumando (superponiendo) tantas ondas cuadradas de la amplitud adecuada como sea necesario. (*Pero cómo ? no sé!*)


----------



## dagger

Exactamente estoy seguro de que si al gil que comrpo un cable de u$s 1000 para salida de parlantes....le tapamos los ojos y colocamos un pedazo de alambre de fardo...no va a notar la diferencia


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Bueno tal vez valga la pena comprar cables de gamma media, yo una vez compré los mas económicos, acá les decimos BARATOS, y estaban oxidados por dentro, los hilos de cobre estaban algunos partidos o quebrados y había comprando mucho para armar 4 bafles con instalación de 3 agudos por bafle en el interior. Entonces mi recomendación es verificar muy bien que cable van a usar, no de los precios mas elevados, si no unos que tengan bien reconocimiento, para que no les pase como a mi, que luego me costo mas dinero y trabajo. Tuve que desarmar todos los bafles mas 2 cajas con sus difusores de 1" y comprar mas cable (de mejor calidad que el anterior y el precio es 3 veces mas por supuesto) y volver a conectarlos internamente y les puedo decir que:

No mejoró en mucha la calidad de sonido, pero ahora debo ecualizar diferente porque siento que hay mayor sensibilidad debido al mayor paso de corriente por el cable nuevo.

Por eso hay un refrán que dice: LO BARATO SALE CARO


----------



## fernandob

yo tengo otro refran, bah...otra idea, que no es refran hasta que la haga refran un dia que me emborrache .

cuando uno va a comprar algo, supongamos que tenes $$$$$$ y queres algo bueno.
siempre compra algo bueno pero dentro de la gama estandard, dentro de lo comun.
no te vayas a lo ultimo de lo ultimo , ni te vayas a lo muy raro.

en el caso de audio que nos ocupa y como yo soy una persona tocado con la suerte de tener un oido y un gusto para el audio DE MIERDA (con lo cual cualquier cosa me gusta) el ejemplo es el siguiente:

los pibes que estan en coros, en audio , en el ambiente van a comprar a las casas de audio, a las conocidas y comunes.
bueno ahi compras algo bueno y listo , no te van a a vender un cable oxidado por que no les va , se queman ...... , pero tampoco te van  a querer hacer el verso de un cable de 1000U$ , por que tambien se queman.

si te tiras a lo ultimo en tecnologia , a lo reciente a hacer de conejito de indias te puede pasar como el que compro el Tv plasma samsung que son una KK, o te puede pasar como los que tienen windows vista .

y si te tiras a ir a mercadolibre o a la tienda del chino fumanchu que tiene por 1000 U$ un brebaje que t ehace crecer el pelo y te hace mas lindo .
o a la tienda de pepe verso que te vende un perfume con feromonas de macho hombre de las nieves y te dice que las minas se van a morir por vos.............y luego resulta que te sentis como un boludo  por que no te dan bola, o peor, : solo los trabas te miran ...........JODETE. 

si estas en el audio, te gusta el audio , metete en el ambiente , si tenes los bolsillos llenos de $$$$$ metete en el ambiente, en algun curso de algo , lo que joraca sea, anda y metete, asi sabras como es la cosa y no te quedes como un pelotudo fobico en casa comprando por internet.
encima el ambiente del audio esta lleno de minitas.MUJERES::::::::osible sexo ............s e x o ........
asi que ..no tiene contra alguna, anda a un teatro, a algun curso de lo que sea , a un coro, aprende guitarra, trombon clarinete, no importa, fijate donde hay minas potables, si tenes $$$$ se te hace mas facil.

pero comprar un cable por 1000 $ .que pajeros psicoticos , seguro que han tratado de pedir por internet la muñeca system al bananero ........  

che , hay que decirles todo ...............


----------



## MFK08

jajajajaaj que bueno el ultimo post y cuanta verdad ahi en ese post con tono ironico.....


P.D: no esta la muñexa sistem en mercadolibre


----------



## jorge noboa

Excelentes comentarios


----------



## buckyarcella

excelente nota ,yo soy musico y entiendo de electronica ,de pibe curse la escuela de philips , y la cantidad de perogruyadas que escucho entre camaradas y alumnos recpecto a mas de un tema de los tratado en tu nota son sorprendentes . terminan pagando fortunas por amplificador a valvulas que en la primer gira mueren o tienen mas ruido que la av cabildo .pero bueno de las diferencias vive el sistema.un abrazo y gracias


----------



## fer45

que absurdos son los hilos que se repiten por todos los lados y a lo largo del tmpo, como tratando de convencer unos a otros...........

cosa que no ocurre ni ocurrirá ahora por arte de magia

el que tenga suficiente madurez personal y auditiva.......que escoja lo que más le guste dentro de sus posibilidades ecnómicas

mientras lo único que hay son opiniones personales y por lo tanto subjetivas

lo diga un eléctronico, un músico o un aparato de medida, a mi lo que me vale es lo que me llena el oido....... y si encima me lo he echo yo....... doble satisfacción!


----------



## arields1

Sólo quería acotar, después de haber leído los post, un par de cosas.
Según tengo entendido, el "biwirig" no es otra cosa que el bobinado bifilar de bobinas móviles en altoparlantes, que para lo único que sirve es para alimentarlos de diferente manera, es decir, en serie: 8 Ohm, en paralelo: 2 Ohm o alimentar con dos amplificador separados dos bobina de 4 Ohm, lo que resulta útil en audio car aprovechando de la mejor manera posible el amplificador que se tenga.
Estoy de acuerdo con Hazzard, que el ancho de banda necesario para un amplificador es 100 KHz, y que en los amplificador de válvula, el hecho de tener un amortiguamiento bajo permite que, frente a la carga variable de impedancia de un sistema electro acústico, sonar más parejo, lo que traduce que comparando uno y otro sistema, el amplificador a válvulas suena más gordo, más brillante y más fuerte que un amplificador a transistores de la misma potecia nominal.


----------



## fer45

En efecto
Un valvular , por como funcionan las válvulas, aparenta tener nuchas más potencia de la que electrivamente tiene, de echo en la Web de un amigo, hay una cita, que por cierto no sé de quien es, pero bueno el tema va sobre las 2A3, 46 etc. que son vávulas de caldeo directo (el filamento es el kátodo), dice:

 "LO QUE LA GENTE NECESITA ES UN AMPLIFICADOR DE 5W Y UNAS BUENAS CAJAS CON ALTAVOZ WIDERANGE (sin filtro y cubriendo toda la gama audible) PARA EACUCHAR LA MÜSICA CLÁSICA EN TODO SU ESPLENDOR"

por supuesto que yo entiendo para una sala normal  media, y un altavoz de muy alta sensibilidad, para 5W 96dB es la repera!

 yo con un SE y a pentodo en configuración Ultralineal, desde un 5º piso se escuchaba la música hasta en el portal, todos mis amigos, sin decirles yo que potencia tenía, decían que podia ser el que menos dijo 50W por canal, hasta 75W por canal dijo alguno, era de 8+8W

Lo de BI-AMPLIFICAR en pasivo, es decir, usando los filtros de las cajas, si así lo permiten, cosa que hace ya años vienen preparadas para bi-cablear o bi-amplificar, lo que nos da la posibilidad de usar p.e. el amplificador que mejor sonido entregue en medios agudos, ponerlo a las bornas destinadas al "HI" y el otro a los graves "LOW" sin olvidarse de quitar la petinas que normalmente traen, bien sea para bi-amplificar en pasivo (no hay un filtro activo antes de los amplificador o etapas de potencia) o bien sea bi-cablear (otro tema de mucha polémica, yo os diré que con unas B&W DM 630, lo moté y mucho, en unos monitores desde luego el bicableado no se va a notar nada, incluso en muchas rorres tampoco..... pero las hay que sí se nota, y mucho, o por lo menos esa fué mi experiencia,  en  fin el bi-cableado dejemoslo a un lado, pues como digo es un tema muy polemico, incluso eléctricamente viene a no tener diferencia, otra cosa es el sonido y los parámetros "NO MEDIBLES".

*arields1*
bi-amplificando de esta forma, no estas cambiando en sí, la impedancia de las cajas ni colocando altavoces ni serie ni paralelo, simplemente estás separando el filtro, y como digo, re-  con la posibilidad de poner el que mejor cualidades sónicas tenga, para medio/agudos, y el otro para graves.

Una buena opción, aunque en principio se aconsege poner amplificador iguales, 
p.e.  es poner un SE a vávulas para agudos/medios (puesto que cuanto más alta es la frecuencia, menos demanda de potencia hay ) y el transistorizado, dejarle el trabajo de los graves o bajos,  dado que la frecuencia más baja es la que más potencia demanda.

Espero haber disipado tus dudas, puesto que en los foros se dicen muchas cosas incoherentes y es muy pólemico el tema, sobre todo en bi-cablear como ya he comentado.

Saludos!


----------



## arields1

Lo que quise decir es que lo único que conozco como biwiring son las bobinas móbiles de los woofer que se usan para audio car; yo trabajo en otra área, en el audio de la música, asisto a una empresa top de alquiler de sonido y luces para shows en vivo, y en lo personal, al menos para mí, para lo único que sirve usar un amplificador a válvulas es para guitarra eléctrica, y ahora, ya ni si quiera, dado que descubrí cómo hacer con transistores bipolares un amplificador que suene cómo uno de válvulas, lo cual lo he hecho objeto de una patente, y que no sé si llegará a tracender de alguna manera.


----------



## fer45

arields1 dijo:
			
		

> Lo que quise decir es que lo único que conozco como biwiring son las bobinas móbiles de los woofer que se usan para audio car; yo trabajo en otra área, en el audio de la música, asisto a una empresa top de alquiler de sonido y luces para shows en vivo, y en lo personal, al menos para mí, para lo único que sirve usar un amplificador a válvulas es para guitarra eléctrica, y ahora, ya ni si quiera, dado que descubrí cómo hacer con transistores bipolares un amplificador que suene cómo uno de válvulas, lo cual lo he hecho objeto de una patente, y que no sé si llegará a tracender de alguna manera.



Suerte con tu patente
Pero siendo realista, el que gusta de las vávulas es fiel a ellas, y los circuitos también han evolucionado, cosa que parece no entenderse cuando se dice que "es de válvulas" 
como patente no creo como dices que trascienda, hay a quien un gainclone con el 3336 le suena igual que un valvular, de echo los FETs(transistor de efecto de campo) por su funcionamiento, tienen mucho en común con las válvulas y sus cualidades sónicas.

En lo profesional  dices que no sirven para nada, un referente, puede ser el equipamiento para directos que usaba LUZ CASAL p.e. 
( y no me vdigas que desde entonces se a avanzado mucho, practicamente la nueva clase T, y los procesadores, por lo demás en lo que es recorrido de la señal analógica nada! aparte de los T para potencia de salida)

2ª para los directos, hay muchos grupos que seles hace casi imprescindible un compresos a válvula que por cierto vale una fortuna, siendo un circuito bastante sencillo.... de echo me encargado que les haga uno.
y un sub-woofer "biwiring" no lo conozco, pero seguramente se trate del normal (hay otras evoluciones) sub- estereo

no se como será en car audio ese bi-wiring, pero una cosa muy clara es que son cosas muy diferentes el bi-cablear o mal llamado bi-wiring, y el bobhinado bifilar, donde su más alta expresión en audio, considero (es decir que es mi opinión) está en los valvulares McINTOSH donde se bobina de forma "bifilar" , y tranzados entre si, el bobinado de ánodos "HT" alta tensión, junto con los de kátodo "masa".......... casi nada! de dielectrico un barniz en los hilos de una calidad que no se encuentra en el mercado!

en amplificador para auriculares he montado varios hibridos (bajas el condendador de salida que adapta a tan baja impedancia la de los auriculares  y es un simple preamplificador), uno de ellos se ha empezado a comercializar por unos 600€, eso sin llegarle a los tobillos al valvular, siendo mucho más complejo el de salida con transistores, con tanto salida como todo su driver con transistores estrictamente matcheados, y con 3 ajustes para su puesta a punto, cuando el valvular su único ajuste es en la duente estabilizada a la tensión de trabajo, sin mucha importancia además, al amplificar en tensión y no en intensidad como lo hacen los BJTs, 10 voltios más o menos no le afectan en nada apreciable.

si me comparases un antiguo válvular, o las antiguas réplicas que utilizan los guitarristas (lo cual es un chollo para los fabricantes que incluso metiendo un transformador más pequeño y barato, cumple con el rango de frecuencias de una guitarra, lo que a mi parecer no pasa de un timo, ahí culquier circuito moderno a fets e incluso con CIs como los de una tele o un radio cd, el mismo 3336 o el 4756 (en su spec. pone HI-END TV )van a cumplir mejor sin duda!

por cierto he puesto frente a frente los OPA627 "BP (los destinados a la NASA p.e. o equipamiento militar)" (no AP que son los de consumo) con las válvulas 6H30-DR

en la franja de AUDIO el ganador no presenta duda alguna
Aunque los puristas lo llamarían Hibrido dolo por tener la fuente estabilizada en solido, asi como unos diodos sólidos en el kátodo del tubo de salida ......................... podriamos seguir así, hasta ecribir un libro, el debate ni es nuevo ni puntual, este debate no deja, por muchos años que pasen, de estar en sino todos, en gran cantidad de foros de audio, 

cuestión de gustos, y al que le guste más una cosa o la otra,,,,,,,,, que lo disfrute!
Saludos


----------



## Nazuno

Bueno ya volviendo al tema:
Cables de 2000 US$! Pero que timo señores!   
Como guitarrista sé que los cables bien reforzados y bien aislados evitan ruido por fuentes externas (como luces, calor u otros aparatos electrónicos funcionando cerca y agregando señal) como ejemplo: Si alguno de ustedes llega a tener por ejemplo una guitarra eléctrica con su amplificador y un reproductor de CDs, acerquen el cable de la guitarra al frente del reproductor de manera que el CD le de la cara al cable. Si el cable es malo imediatamente oirán ruido en el amplificador, lo mismo con las lámparas flourescentes  (por si lo preguntan, sí, ya lo hé hecho)
Pero... 2000 US$! esas son agallas para timar a los Imb*****s!   

Y en cuanto a las válvulas... en un aplificador para guitarra las válvulas de potencia agregan algo llamado "Mellow Distortion" es distorsión de armónicos (no recuerdo cuales) que en la guitarra es un sonido clásico casi de culto 
Y en la etapa de previo (también en amplificador de guitarra) hacen algo bastante agradable con las frecuencias altas (no sé que sea, yo solo lo oigo), tienen un cliping mas suave y tardan más en recuperarse, además de que se saturan dentro de los mismos armónicos que hace rato no supe explicar y dentro de los cuales los transistores no 
Es por eso que los guitarristas las preferimos por encima de los Fets (y obviamente de los Operacionales, y si no me creen, preguntenle a cualquier guitarrista con experiencia y sabrán que tanto odiamos el sonido de los operacionales)

Por cierto *arields1* en serio patentaste algo así??? Te importaría explicarme un poco que es lo que hiciste (claro que NO para robarte la idea, igual ya está patentada) porque me interesa mucho y me gustaría ver algún amplificador que fuera fabricado con ello 
Además, debo confesarte que me siento algo ecéptico ante tal situación pero, uno nunca sabe 

Saludos!


----------



## unleased!

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> yo solo digo que el oro es mejor conductor que el cobre...


 El oro es peor conductor que el cobre, el que es mejor conductor en estado natural es la plata y solo tiene una conductividad superior al cobre del orden del 5% mas o menos.


			
				FAYJE dijo:
			
		

> Parece que para Ustds todo son numeros y formulas con una logica aplastante.
> Pero les aseguro que todo lo que han dicho(el cable,las valvulas,los rcas..etc..),desde el sillon de casa y sentandose a escuchar si que se nota.


 Por muy buén equipo que tengas si no tienes un cuarto debidamente sonorizado y estudiado de poco te sirve.

Lo que yo veo desde hace mucho es que la gente que en car audio se gasta mucho dinero comprando el llamado cable libre de oxigeno justificando que se escucha mucho mejor, que se produce mucha menos distorsión. 

Estos mismos que se creen profesionales del audio, en realidad repiten lo que les dijo el amigo "experto", este repite lo que le dijo su otro amigo "experto" y el último de todos repite lo que le dijo una vez el vendedor aquel día que llegó borracho al trabajo.    

Cuando miras sus montajes y ves los cables todos paralelos, pegados unos contra otros entonces les preguntas ¿no te gastastes el dinero en un cable "bueno" para evitar la distorsión?
Ellos responden: - Si
- ¿Entonces como es que no trenzas los cables?
- ¿Para que voy a trenzar los cables?
- Cuando dos cables paralelos están juntos se comportan como dos armaduras con un dieléctrico enmedio y se crea una pequeña capacidad. Esta pequeña capacitancia, al pasar una señal alterna (audio) la distorsiona haciendo que la señal que llega al altavoz no sea 100% fiel a la original. Para eliminar esta capacidad que se presenta entre cables estos se deben trenzar.
- Bua! esos son tonterías!
- Si, ya, como la tontería de gastarte un pastón en un cable de mi**da que hasta lo usan para llevar la corriente desde la batería hasta el amplificador.

Lo que hace la ignorancia.
Saludos.


----------



## fer45

http://www.lampizator.eu/digilampizator/CD Transport Digi-Lampizator.html

ejemplo muy bien explicado, de porque la necesidad de un buen cable, para colmo, de transmisión de señal digital!
donde además de innecesario, pues el fabricante ahorró 
1 transistor, varios resistores y un pequeño condensador * x aparatos, de forma que SI se necesita un buen cable..........., o dode aún siendo señal digital, se notan diferencias entre cables, poteciando ese mercado,

donde  para más INRI! un cable de antena, haría perfécta su función! aunke no sea tan bonito como uno exotérico, con fuda tansparente de TAL y corazón de PASCUAL!.....

siendo si leeis , válido cualquier simple cable trás colocar ese necesarío buffer a la salida del CI

importante lo que acabas de decir del recorrido praralelo de los cables, al igual que en componentes y pistas de circuito impreso, ese paralelismo es de lo más perjudicial que puede haber.

el trenzado en este caso es perjudicial, o como dices necesarío por el resto de cables que corren paralelos, pero en sí para el propio cable, el altavoz y sobre todo lo que vé el circuito de salida, si van a notarse diferencias, pero vuelve a ser lo mismo, un paso el la cadena omitido(caso de las salidas SPDIF) o una mala instalación, puesto que si no vá tenzado el cable de altavoz, paralelo en su recorrido al coaxial, muy bueno tiene que ser el coaxialpara que no coja esa interferencia, a su vez , si va trenzado, se evita dispersión maonética, pero se mete como digo mucha impedancia..... el trenzado se hace muchas veces imprescindible "dentro del aparato", pero nunca para su recorrido externo........ 

De aqui sacamós una concluxión más.

Los cables exótericos, son cables no pro- alta calidad de sonido, sino cables anti-chapuza, 

de lo que en car hi-fi se puede hablar de verdaderas barbaridades, confundiendo tocino con velocidad, viendo solo Watios y más Watios, sin tener en cuenta, como se tiene en cualquier equipo doméstico de calidad, cosas como bien dices resonancias de la sala, sensibilidad de las cajas (más importante que la potencia eléctrica), los cortes, lo que en filtros de 6 y 12dBs, donde muy puntualmente puede llegarse a 24dBs= 360ª de rotación y coincidencia en fase, super enatizando unos sonidos, y atenuando otros, el HI-END car audio, existe, pero este es muy pero que muy minorista.......... lejos de las espectaculares instalaciones que se ven por ahí 
el equipo para mi coche, fué muy pero que muy difícil hacerla, por la falta de componentes realmente de HI-FI en ese mercado......... en especial "ALTAVOCES", los cuales lejos de ser fabricados para obtener el mejor resultado en sensibilidad/calidad, son extremadamente rijidos preparados para soportar potencias infrahumanas, perdiendo lo más básico, la capacidad de movimiento de su membrana, y la caracteristica (DAMPING FACTOR) de manejarla con un alto control sobre ella el amplificador 

 Referente al cable OFC o sin partículas libres de oxigeno, que al parecer son un tropiezo para el sonido, juas juas juas,
(soy partidario de usar buenos cables, pero no me dejo robar) para pasar ahora el ""marketing"" y "exibicionismo""

a convertirlos en cables , en los cuales la funda ,  es la que no permite la entrada de aire, para que no se produzca corrosión alguna.....(Y TODOS LOS ARGUMENTOS QUE HABRÁ sin pies ni cabeza)......... lo que en un principio a oido tampoco es distinguible o audible, y donde el cable esta pelado para la conexión, smpre va a necesitar un mantenimiento (cortando un trozo de cable y haciendo nueva la conexión cada x tmpo, por supuesto, también forrada, sea con funda termoretractil o ........  lo que llega a verse, en general 

Cuidado, profesionales del Car-Audio...... los hay, y muy buenos, que son precisamente aquellos en los que utilizando el material, o calidad de material necesario "no se ve nada" , lejos de , sin ánimo de ofender, esas chapuzas de instalaciones, que dejan con la boca abierta a los que no tienen "ni idea" de lo que es HI-FI


----------



## fer45

Otron ejemplo muy "REAL"
no sé quien?
estableció que en un equipo, el 15% de su valor, debía ser invertido en cables!

cosa tan subjetiva como tonta!

con ese 15%, metes un componente de más calidad en la cadena, amplificador por ejemplo, o cajas, que son los que afectan directamente a todos los componentes

.........se va a tener una mejora perceptava desde el primer momento, y no una subjetiva, en la que gastando mucho dinero, tienes mentalmente que buscar esa mejora, para justificar la pasta que te has gastado!


----------



## unleased!

fer45 dijo:
			
		

> el trenzado en este caso es perjudicial, o como dices necesarío por el resto de cables que corren paralelos, pero en sí para el propio cable, el altavoz y sobre todo lo que vé el circuito de salida, si van a notarse diferencias, pero vuelve a ser lo mismo, un paso el la cadena omitido(caso de las salidas SPDIF) o una mala instalación, puesto que si no vá tenzado el cable de altavoz, paralelo en su recorrido al coaxial, muy bueno tiene que ser el coaxialpara que no coja esa interferencia, a su vez , si va trenzado, se evita dispersión maonética, pero se mete como digo mucha impedancia..... _el trenzado se hace muchas veces imprescindible "dentro del aparato", pero nunca para su recorrido externo........_


Creo que también es necesario trenzar el cable fuera, no solo dentro del aparato. Si te fijas en los cables que se usan en los micrófonos profesionales llevan todos el cable internamente trenzado porque el fabricante determinó que era mucho mejor e introducía menor distorsión. También son fabricados con cable libre de oxigeno pero esto no es porque el fabricante quiera, según una de las normas ISO que tienen, indica que el cable, por obligatoriedad debe ser libre de oxigeno para evitar la oxidación. Si no cumpliesen esa norma no les concederían la homologacion.

Tienes razón también en que trenzando se evita la inducción magnética de un cable con otro. Este efecto es importante cuando soporta señales digitales, sobre todo cuanto mayor es la frecuencia o velocidad como puede ser una red lan.

Si uno se fija, un cable UTP viene trenzado internamente. Una vez, montando una red lan, me acordé de esto e hice una prueba.
Pelé la funda protectora exterior, destrencé y puse paralelos los cables en un tramo de 5cm. Comprobé la velocidad de la red y bajó a casi la mitad. Después destrencé mas todavía y los puse paralelos en un tramo de unos 15cm. Directamente ya no conseguía que la red funcionase.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Creo que también es necesario trenzar el cable fuera, no solo dentro del aparato. Si te fijas en los cables que se usan en los micrófonos profesionales llevan todos el cable internamente trenzado porque el fabricante determinó que era mucho mejor e introducía menor distorsión. También son fabricados con cable libre de oxigeno pero esto no es porque el fabricante quiera, según una de las normas ISO que tienen, indica que el cable, por obligatoriedad debe ser libre de oxigeno para evitar la oxidación. Si no cumpliesen esa norma no les concederían la homologacion.



En el caso de los cables de micrófono, el trenzado de los cables no solo contribuye a la reducción de la sensibilidad a la interferencia magnética externa, sino que el efecto adicional es mantener estable la capacidad vista por ambos extremos de la conexión. Si no estuvieran trenzados sino paralelos, cualquier movimiento del cable haría variar la capacidad que existe entre ellos, lo cual provocaría variaciones en la frecuencia de corte superior del conjunto microfono-cable-preamplificador. Sinceramente no sé cuanto puede variar y que tan grave es el tema...pero algo debe influir...
Ahora eso de hacerlos de cobre libre de oxigeno...hummmmm. Primero me gustaría saber cual es el contenido de oxígeno en la aleación de cobre con la que está hecha el cable...pero si consideramos que una vez cubierto por el aislante el contacto con el aire es nulo y que el riesgo está en los extremos del cable donde se lo enlaza al conector, que puede ir soldado, atornillado o lo que se le ocurra al que lo arma, estoy empezando a pensar que es otro de los grandes mitos del audio...claro...a menos que vea la norma que así lo exige...



			
				unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Tienes razón también en que trenzando se evita la inducción magnética de un cable con otro. Este efecto es importante cuando soporta señales digitales, sobre todo cuanto mayor es la frecuencia o velocidad como puede ser una red lan.
> Si uno se fija, un cable UTP viene trenzado internamente. Una vez, montando una red lan, me acordé de esto e hice una prueba.
> Pelé la funda protectora exterior, destrencé y puse paralelos los cables en un tramo de 5cm. Comprobé la velocidad de la red y bajó a casi la mitad. Después destrencé mas todavía y los puse paralelos en un tramo de unos 15cm. Directamente ya no conseguía que la red funcionase.



Pero esto no tiene mucho que ver con lo anterior...
El hecho de que los UTP estén trenzados no solo tiene que ver con la inmunidad a las interferencias electromagnéticas externas (que es algo medio marginal en este caso, ya que la señales viajan en modo diferencial), sino con la impedancia característica del cable, que dependiendo de la cantidad de "retorcidas" por pulgada, dá un valor cercano a los 100 ohms, valor que es necesario para realizar la correcta adaptación de los transceivers. Esta adaptación es necesaria por que estamos hablando de radio-frecuencias, del orden de 100 MHz para arriba, y a estas frecuencias no basta con poner un cable común y pretender que las señales de la red viajen por él muy alegremente. Si no adaptás la impedancias de los cables y los transceivers, vas a tener una enorme cantidad de reflexiones de la señal en el cable...las llamadas ondas estacionarias...y eso perjudica muy seriamente la propagación de las señales por el cable...y puede llegar a dañar un transceiver, pero es poco probable debido a la infima potencia transmitida.

Saludos!


----------



## arields1

Nazuno dijo:
			
		

> Bueno ya volviendo al tema:
> Cables de 2000 US$! Pero que timo señores!
> Como guitarrista sé que los cables bien reforzados y bien aislados evitan ruido por fuentes externas (como luces, calor u otros aparatos electrónicos funcionando cerca y agregando señal) como ejemplo: Si alguno de ustedes llega a tener por ejemplo una guitarra eléctrica con su amplificador y un reproductor de CDs, acerquen el cable de la guitarra al frente del reproductor de manera que el CD le de la cara al cable. Si el cable es malo imediatamente oirán ruido en el amplificador, lo mismo con las lámparas flourescentes  (por si lo preguntan, sí, ya lo hé hecho)
> Pero... 2000 US$! esas son agallas para timar a los Imb*****s!
> 
> Y en cuanto a las válvulas... en un aplificador para guitarra las válvulas de potencia agregan algo llamado "Mellow Distortion" es distorsión de armónicos (no recuerdo cuales) que en la guitarra es un sonido clásico casi de culto
> Y en la etapa de previo (también en amplificador de guitarra) hacen algo bastante agradable con las frecuencias altas (no sé que sea, yo solo lo oigo), tienen un cliping mas suave y tardan más en recuperarse, además de que se saturan dentro de los mismos armónicos que hace rato no supe explicar y dentro de los cuales los transistores no
> Es por eso que los guitarristas las preferimos por encima de los Fets (y obviamente de los Operacionales, y si no me creen, preguntenle a cualquier guitarrista con experiencia y sabrán que tanto odiamos el sonido de los operacionales)
> 
> Por cierto *arields1* en serio patentaste algo así??? Te importaría explicarme un poco que es lo que hiciste (claro que NO para robarte la idea, igual ya está patentada) porque me interesa mucho y me gustaría ver algún amplificador que fuera fabricado con ello
> Además, debo confesarte que me siento algo ecéptico ante tal situación pero, uno nunca sabe
> 
> Saludos!


No sé de dónde eres dado que no lo dice tu resumen de prefil, pero puedo invitarte a que vengas y lo escuches, porque lo que más se escucha, es la diferencia de lo suave o áspera de la distorsión y lo que expliqué de la etapa de potencia, que tiene que ver con el bajo amortiguamiento de un aplificador a válvulas combinado con baja realimentación, de hecho no puedo explicar demasiado, puesto que una patente no me proteje, para lo único que me sirve es para darme derecho a hacer un juicio para defenderme de quien pretenda robarme el invento, por lo tanto mientras menos se sepa cómo está hecho, mejor. 
Extiendo la invitación de probar el equipo a cualquier guitarrista que tenga ganas de hacerlo, y mejor si acepta un desafío de hacer una prueba de doble ciego.
Con respecto a hacer preamplificador con operacionales y/o transistores, Leo Fender demostró con sus equipos híbridos de guitarra, los music man, que se puede hacer de manera muy simple, acá en el foro publiqué un circuito de preamplificador para guitarra hecho con operacionales basado en ese sitema, te invito a probarlo también, y te pido disculpas por no explayarme en decir en qué consiste mi invento y cual es su principio de fucionamiento.
Saludos.


----------



## fer45

> No sé de dónde eres dado que no lo dice tu resumen de prefil, pero puedo invitarte a que vengas y lo escuches, porque lo que más se escucha, es la diferencia de lo suave o áspera de la distorsión y lo que expliqué de la etapa de potencia, que tiene que ver con el bajo amortiguamiento de un aplificador a válvulas combinado con baja realimentación, ...


Mira sino tienes NPI sobre el tema, mejor estas calladito,  y no utilizando una presunta patente de más que dudaosa realidad!
Vamos que en los foros cosas de estas se ven muy a menudo, y quien empezó teniendo un FERRARI....... resultó que no tenia ni carnet de conducir!

y me fastidia mucho que saques cosas que yo he dicho, cuando demuestras no saber lo que és!

1º bajo amortiguamiento del altavoz por parte de un Amplificador a válvulas, en frecuencias bajas...................
esto los abricantes no son tontos, y para que (como hacian los estupendos HITTWAT por ejemplo) poner un estupendo transformador, cuando no no sele va a sacar rendimiento más que a una franja de frecuecias correspondiendose sea guitarra o bajo, así dimensionabn el transformador!  ......... vas pillando onda?

2º Antaño.......... que es precisamente lo que buscan muchos guitarristas con sus réplicas de antiguos amplificador,
SE tenia la equivocada idea  de:
Cuanta mayor NFB (traduzco NFB= Negative Feedback o contrarreacción negativa)........ mejor era el amplificador en cuestión, totalmente equivocados, 1º no tenian ni las fuentes de señal que tenemos ahora, ni las cajas que tenemos ahora (o si alguna legendaría,) cuando la señal reproducida entre 700 u 800Hz (no recuerdo bien) y los 12 o 13KHz, tenía una distorsión menor del 3%, ya se consideraba hi-fi
como detalle, no hay un solo circuito o componente de los antiguos amplificador de guitarra que no partiese de componentes HI-FI, altavoces Celestion, Jensen, etc. los más legendarios y en gabricación actual, no eran otros que los diseñados para hi-fi de alta gama!,

AHORA! muy señor mio, tenemos muchos aficionados tanto a la hi-fi como al DIY TUBE AMPLIFIER, que aplican su sabiduría de hi-fi a sus amplificador de guitarra, usando más tipos de amplificador, el tipico PP, el SE o para mayor potencia el  Paralell Single ended, pues dicha configuración con transformadores de calidad, no solo el "DAMPING FACTOR" (llamemos a las cosas por su nombre) aparte de ser mayor, no necesitar NFB pues la DH es casi totalmente Par, llegando a obtenerse distorsiones de hasta "0" en harmónicos impares, y hasta un 3% de DH en Harmonicos pares, lo cual no hace otra cosa que empastar de forma muy agradable cada nota musical, es decir, multiplicando la frecuencia de una nota musical por numeros pares..(harmónicos) se obtiene smpre la misma nota musical "enriquecida por esta distorsión harmonica re- de hasta un 3% en H par y 0% en impar, cosa que en un PP, el harmonico par que queda, es mucho menor, correspondiendose a los pasos previos, pues en el paso de salida de un PP ocurre un fenómeno, en el que se cancelan los harmonicos pares y no se cancelan los impares....... de obligado uso la NFB, pero con los conocimientos actuales y no las antiguas creencias, ......... con lo que el Damping Factor es tan elevado como de calidad sea el transformador de salida, cuanto mejor sea para hi-fi, mejor es para guitarra y bajo........ cubriendo sobradamente las frecuencias que salen del instrumento musical, y no me vengas . o por si acaso me vienes con los sub-graves, no son tal los que produce el instrumento, sino resonancias externas, que se van a dar de igual forma.

para colmo, y con cada vez más extendido uso, se estan utilizando los amplificador OTL, los cuales, 1º no llevan transformador, 2º su impedancia de salida es tan o más baja que la de transistores, el triodo, tetrodo o pentodo superior, además de aportar su potencia como señal en desfase que es, hace a su vez de regulador de corriente constante SRPP....... siendo ideal para estos amplificadoricadores tubos de muy baja impedancia, los usados en linea de TV, E-P 500,504,509, 645P son solo algunos ejemplos, triodos reguladores de tensión 6AS7 o 6080, rusos como los 6C19P-EB (media 6080 o 6N15P rusa 6N15 china) de calidad especial militar y mayor duración, 6C41P y por supuesto el supertriodo 6C33!, llegando a tener un control sobre la membrana del altavoz o el llamado Damping Factor escepcional! llegando incluso hasta la reproducción de varios HZ........... no 10 ni 20Hz sino que varios menos, con obligada contrareacción o NFB, pues el rango reproducible de frecuencias uede llegar a MGHz, o la famosa contrareacción TOTAL en g2 o triodo, solo que esa g2 se conecta al tubo opuesto de ese PP.......... uno de muchos ejemplos, que por cierto la mayoria son realizados no solo para h-fi, inicialmente para guitarra!

http://www.eng.umu.se/personal/morgan/Valvular Pages/_pages/otl_page.htm

ten cuidado, ese invento, del que no me creo nada, no sea un circuito de audio muy pero que muy obsoleto, y hablando de pruebas, invito a quien quiera a enccufar su guitarra a una de estas estapas.... escepto OTL que no tengo ninguna, y vemos quien manda soble el movimiento de la membrana del altavoz.

Referente a los cables que es lo que nos ocupa, todo tiene una medida! y hay que saber donde está, 
Por ahí alguien ha dicho que cambiando una sola cosa, no nota nada, pero en conjunto si se nota una mejora.......... y es cierto, pero no tiene porque ser con cable de 200 ó 2.000€, 
en mis montages, si es posible, uso estaños con cuanto más contenido en cobre y plata, MEJOR!(pero con calor, nada de soldaduras frias), en las tiradas punto a punto, como el hilo de plata/cobre ningun material a envidiarle......... hasta su oxido es conductor, cosa que en el de cobre puro no!, (de echo el cobre tiene su función fundamental en esos hilos) 
encargandole este hilo 65% plata 35% cobre, de 1 o 1,5mm a un joyero, os quedariais asombrados del bajo coste de esos hilos de PLATA/COBRE!, que por supuesto si tienen marca PICOTANGO, el precio es un tango de los buenos , sele añaden como 2 o 3 ceros respecto al joyero de la esquina!

bueno tampoco es cuetión de escribir un libro, la sensated como en todo es primordial, el mismo cable, lo encuentras sin marca (bulk) o de marcas mucho más baratas........ auque a tal grado ha llegado el chollo que hay para todos!



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, no uses abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro. Y tratá de mantener un tono calmo en las respuestas, por molestos que te resulten los comentarios a los que respondés. Gracias.


----------



## hazard_1998

fer45 dijo:
			
		

> No sé de dónde eres dado que no lo dice tu resumen de prefil, pero puedo invitarte a que vengas y lo escuches, porque lo que más se escucha, es la diferencia de lo suave o áspera de la distorsión y lo que expliqué de la etapa de potencia, que tiene que ver con el bajo amortiguamiento de un aplificador a válvulas combinado con baja realimentación, ...
> 
> 
> 
> Mira sino tienes NPI sobre el tema, mejor estas calladito,  y no utilizando una presunta patente de más que dudaosa realidad!
> Vamos que en los foros cosas de estas se ven muy a menudo, y quien empezó teniendo un FERRARI....... resultó que no tenia ni carnet de conducir!
> 
> y me fastidia mucho que saques cosas que yo he dicho, cuando demuestras no saber lo que és!
> 
> 1º bajo amortiguamiento del altavoz por parte de un Amplificador a válvulas, en frecuencias bajas...................
> esto los abricantes no son tontos, y para que (como hacian los estupendos HITTWAT por ejemplo) poner un estupendo transformador, cuando no no sele va a sacar rendimiento más que a una franja de frecuecias correspondiendose sea guitarra o bajo, así dimensionabn el transformador!  ......... vas pillando onda?
> 
> 2º Antaño.......... que es precisamente lo que buscan muchos guitarristas con sus réplicas de antiguos amplificador,
> SE tenia la equivocada idea  de:
> Cuanta mayor NFB (traduzco NFB= Negative Feedback o contrarreacción negativa)........ mejor era el amplificador en cuestión, totalmente equivocados, 1º no tenian ni las fuentes de señal que tenemos ahora, ni las cajas que tenemos ahora (o si alguna legendaría,) cuando la señal reproducida entre 700 u 800Hz (no recuerdo bien) y los 12 o 13KHz, tenía una distorsión menor del 3%, ya se consideraba hi-fi
> como detalle, no hay un solo circuito o componente de los antiguos amplificador de guitarra que no partiese de componentes HI-FI, altavoces Celestion, Jensen, etc. los más legendarios y en gabricación actual, no eran otros que los diseñados para hi-fi de alta gama!,
> 
> AHORA! muy señor mio, tenemos muchos aficionados tanto a la hi-fi como al DIY TUBE AMPLIFIER, que aplican su sabiduría de hi-fi a sus amplificador de guitarra, usando más tipos de amplificador, el tipico PP, el SE o para mayor potencia el  Paralell Single ended, pues dicha configuración con transformadores de calidad, no solo el "DAMPING FACTOR" (llamemos a las cosas por su nombre) aparte de ser mayor, no necesitar NFB pues la DH es casi totalmente Par, llegando a obtenerse distorsiones de hasta "0" en harmónicos impares, y hasta un 3% de DH en Harmonicos pares, lo cual no hace otra cosa que empastar de forma muy agradable cada nota musical, es decir, multiplicando la frecuencia de una nota musical por numeros pares..(harmónicos) se obtiene smpre la misma nota musical "enriquecida por esta distorsión harmonica re- de hasta un 3% en H par y 0% en impar, cosa que en un PP, el harmonico par que queda, es mucho menor, correspondiendose a los pasos previos, pues en el paso de salida de un PP ocurre un fenómeno, en el que se cancelan los harmonicos pares y no se cancelan los impares....... de obligado uso la NFB, pero con los conocimientos actuales y no las antiguas creencias, ......... con lo que el Damping Factor es tan elevado como de calidad sea el transformador de salida, cuanto mejor sea para hi-fi, mejor es para guitarra y bajo........ cubriendo sobradamente las frecuencias que salen del instrumento musical, y no me vengas . o por si acaso me vienes con los sub-graves, no son tal los que produce el instrumento, sino resonancias externas, que se van a dar de igual forma.
> 
> para colmo, y con cada vez más extendido uso, se estan utilizando los amplificador OTL, los cuales, 1º no llevan transformador, 2º su impedancia de salida es tan o más baja que la de transistores, el triodo, tetrodo o pentodo superior, además de aportar su potencia como señal en desfase que es, hace a su vez de regulador de corriente constante SRPP....... siendo ideal para estos amplificadoricadores tubos de muy baja impedancia, los usados en linea de TV, E-P 500,504,509, 645P son solo algunos ejemplos, triodos reguladores de tensión 6AS7 o 6080, rusos como los 6C19P-EB (media 6080 o 6N15P rusa 6N15 china) de calidad especial militar y mayor duración, 6C41P y por supuesto el supertriodo 6C33!, llegando a tener un control sobre la membrana del altavoz o el llamado Damping Factor escepcional! llegando incluso hasta la reproducción de varios HZ........... no 10 ni 20Hz sino que varios menos, con obligada contrareacción o NFB, pues el rango reproducible de frecuencias uede llegar a MGHz, o la famosa contrareacción TOTAL en g2 o triodo, solo que esa g2 se conecta al tubo opuesto de ese PP.......... uno de muchos ejemplos, que por cierto la mayoria son realizados no solo para h-fi, inicialmente para guitarra!
> 
> http://www.eng.umu.se/personal/morgan/Valvular Pages/_pages/otl_page.htm
> 
> ten cuidado, ese invento, del que no me creo nada, no sea un circuito de audio muy pero que muy obsoleto, y hablando de pruebas, invito a quien quiera a enccufar su guitarra a una de estas estapas.... escepto OTL que no tengo ninguna, y vemos quien manda soble el movimiento de la membrana del altavoz.
> 
> Referente a los cables que es lo que nos ocupa, todo tiene una medida! y hay que saber donde está,
> Por ahí alguien ha dicho que cambiando una sola cosa, no nota nada, pero en conjunto si se nota una mejora.......... y es cierto, pero no tiene porque ser con cable de 200 ó 2.000€,
> en mis montages, si es posible, uso estaños con cuanto más contenido en cobre y plata, MEJOR!(pero con calor, nada de soldaduras frias), en las tiradas punto a punto, como el hilo de plata/cobre ningun material a envidiarle......... hasta su oxido es conductor, cosa que en el de cobre puro no!, (de echo el cobre tiene su función fundamental en esos hilos)
> encargandole este hilo 65% plata 35% cobre, de 1 o 1,5mm a un joyero, os quedariais asombrados del bajo coste de esos hilos de PLATA/COBRE!, que por supuesto si tienen marca PICOTANGO, el precio es un tango de los buenos , sele añaden como 2 o 3 ceros respecto al joyero de la esquina!
> 
> bueno tampoco es cuetión de escribir un libro, la sensated como en todo es primordial, el mismo cable, lo encuentras sin marca (bulk) o de marcas mucho más baratas........ auque a tal grado ha llegado el chollo que hay para todos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cacho dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Por favor, no uses abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro. Y tratá de mantener un tono calmo en las respuestas, por molestos que te resulten los comentarios a los que respondés. Gracias.
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
Hacer clic para expandir...


bueno, mister fer45, antes que nada, no se ponga tan agresivo con la gente, segundo, los amplificador a valvulas haga como los haga SIEMPRE tendran un factor de amortiguamiento bajo en comparacion con los BJT, de hecho en amplificación lineal no hay elemento que presente tan baja impedancia de generador como un BJT, inclusive hasta los benemeritos mosfet presentan mayor impedancia de generador que un bjt, en las valvulas si se puede bajar su impedancia de salida, por un lado configuraciones OTL, y por otro realimentacion por corriente como en los amplificadores BOGEN, (yo en una oportunidad postie algo al respecto), pero siempre sera de impedancia de salida menor que en un transistorizado, puesto que la impedancia de generador que presenta un amplificador valvular depende PRINCIPALMENTE de la resistencia de placa de la valvula, los triodos poseen menor resistencia de placa que los tetrodos y pentodos por el simple hecho de que la placa esta mas cerca del catodo y la aceleracion de los electrones y su velocidad final depende unicamente de la aceleracion de placa, en los pentodos hay una aceleracion primaria, una desaceleracion producto de la reja supresora de emision secundaria y luego una segunda aceleracion por parte de la placa, en los tetrodos de haces no hay reja supresora, pero en cambio la superficie de aceleracion de la placa es mucho menor puesto que se encuentran las placas de enfoque de haces. por el lado de la distorsion armonica total de un valvular  ya se discutio y bastante sobre el tema, de hecho es simple hacer que un transistorizado tenga un recorte parecido a los valvulares y no por eso sonará como tal (soft clipping y tengo un post sobre un amplificador a mosfets con este tipo de recorte aqui en el foro para que leas) el hecho de que un amplificador con bajo amortiguamiento suene mejor es que presentando una muy baja impedancia de salida en ciertas cajas acusticas produce transitorios importantes, producto de que aparece energia (electrica y mecanica) reactiva que reacciona contra el amplificador ante transitorios y esto puede hacer que aparezcan distorsiones mecanicas sobre el cono del parlante, obviamente todo esto depende no solo del amplificador sino tambien del parlante, su caja, el recinto y hasta el material absorbente del recinto (oyentes por ej).

te propongo que leas bien todo el post y luego seguimos la charla......


----------



## arields1

Estimado fer45:
                         Por lo que leo escrito por ti, estás mezclando conceptos que tal vez se den en algunos casos pero no en todos, porque justamente los amplificador valvulares valvulares para HI FI no son tan agradables en respuesta como lo es un tradicional para guitarra porque se acercan a un buen apmlificador transistorizado, pero te voy a hacer una simple pregunta, alguna vez mediste la potencia de un amplificador valvular con diferentes cargas en un banco de pruebas y lo comparaste con un transistorizado equivalente? Yo sí, y paso a decirte los resultados:

Amplificador valvular sobre salida de 8 Ohm.

Con 8 Ohm de carga: 100 Watt
Con 4 Ohm de carga:  80 Watt
Con 16 Ohm de carga: 85 Watt

Amplificador transistorizado.

Con 8 Ohm de carga: 100 Watt
Con 4 Ohm de carga: 170 Watt
Con 16 Ohm de carga: 60 Watt

Cuándo miras la curva de impedancia de una caja clásica para guitarra eléctrica, Cómo crees que se transfieren esas diferencias al sonido?
Esta diferencia que sí tiene que ver con el factor amotiguamiento del amplificador, llamado en inglés: Damping factor e idenpendientemente de la amortiguación de la caja, es el principal elemento de la gran diferencia de sonido entre los dos sistemas, después hay otras más sutiles que porsupuesto son menos importantes pero son diferencias.    Realmente no es importante si me crees o no, la patente está hecha y los prototipos también, y la invitación a probarlo directamente y con doble ciego siguen abiertas para cualquiera que lo desee, por curiosidad o para la crítica.

Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998

arields1 dijo:
			
		

> Estimado fer45:
> Por lo que leo escrito por ti, estás mezclando conceptos que tal vez se den en algunos casos pero no en todos, porque justamente los amplificador valvulares valvulares para HI FI no son tan agradables en respuesta como lo es un tradicional para guitarra porque se acercan a un buen apmlificador transistorizado, pero te voy a hacer una simple pregunta, alguna vez mediste la potencia de un amplificador valvular con diferentes cargas en un banco de pruebas y lo comparaste con un transistorizado equivalente? Yo sí, y paso a decirte los resultados:
> 
> Amplificador valvular sobre salida de 8 Ohm.
> 
> Con 8 Ohm de carga: 100 Watt
> Con 4 Ohm de carga:  80 Watt
> Con 16 Ohm de carga: 85 Watt
> 
> Amplificador transistorizado.
> 
> Con 8 Ohm de carga: 100 Watt
> Con 4 Ohm de carga: 170 Watt
> Con 16 Ohm de carga: 60 Watt
> 
> Cuándo miras la curva de impedancia de una caja clásica para guitarra eléctrica, Cómo crees que se transfieren esas diferencias al sonido?
> Esta diferencia que sí tiene que ver con el factor amotiguamiento del amplificador, llamado en inglés: Damping factor e idenpendientemente de la amortiguación de la caja, es el principal elemento de la gran diferencia de sonido entre los dos sistemas, después hay otras más sutiles que porsupuesto son menos importantes pero son diferencias.    Realmente no es importante si me crees o no, la patente está hecha y los prototipos también, y la invitación a probarlo directamente y con doble ciego siguen abiertas para cualquiera que lo desee, por curiosidad o para la crítica.
> 
> Saludos.




estimado ariel, es muy simple, en el link que puso el señor fer45, el amplificador que mayor "damping factor" posee tiene 4 pentodos de salida EL509, 190W en 8ohm y Zout =0.60ohm, haciendo calculos 8/0.6=13.33
él mismo se pisa, para un amplificador de 190W 13,3 de factor de amortiguamiento es muy pooooco, cualquier amplificador bipolar con 0.33ohm en cada emisor de cada bipolar y con 2 mj15003 arriba y 2 mj15004 abajo, y a lazo abierto ( a lazo cerrado baja mas todavia la impedancia de salida) tenes 82.5 miliohm de impedancia serie, lo que equivale a un damping factor de 97


----------



## arields1

Ya lo sé, sólo espero que se de cuenta que no tengo nada contra él y simplifico el punto así es más fácil de entender, espero, porque no es tan fácil a travez de un medio escrito.


----------



## Nazuno

Buenas!


			
				arields1 dijo:
			
		

> No sé de dónde eres dado que no lo dice tu resumen de prefil, pero puedo invitarte a que vengas y lo escuches


¡Muchas gracias por la invitación! desafortunadamente vivo en méxico (no me gusta poner mi ubicación ni algunos otros datos personales en mi perfil en foros), de otro modo me lanzaba a probarlo. ¡Pero de todos modos gracias!



			
				arields1 dijo:
			
		

> y te pido disculpas por no explayarme en decir en qué consiste mi invento y cual es su principio de fucionamiento.


No hay cuidado, entiendo lo complicado que es todo eso y que quieras proteger tu invención ¿es lo justo no?

De cualquier manera...  ¿te importaría subir clips de audio con las pruebas del amplificador para compartirlas con los usuarios del foro?. Puesto que no puedo ir a probarlo me gustaría por lo menos escuchar su sonido y su tono, ver que tal suena   
Por cierto, gran ejemplo el de Leo Fender. Yo por mi parte nunca he tenido la oportunidad de probar algún music man, así que prefiero reservarme comentarios, es mejor usar la experiencia propia al hablar que repetir lo que todo mundo dice en Internet jajajajaja.

Ya para despedirme me gustaría comentarte que Peavey Electronics Corp. (Sondermeyer) patentó cantidad de invenciones en conceptos de simulación valvular con transistores, por ejemplo:
- Circuit for simulating vacuum tube compression in transistor amplificadorfiers
- Solid state circuit for emulating tube compression effect 

Esto como parte de la linea de amplificador transtube. Afortunadamente, en las hojas que ví, los circuitos no basaban su funcionamiento en FETs sino en diodos (y aplicaba la misma teoría del cliping valvular y el bajo feedback).

Bueno, eso sería todo.
Gracias por ponerme atención ariel!   Cuidense!


----------



## arields1

Espero poder hacerlo, lo de grabar el equipo y subirlo, planeo hacer un blog y espero tener el tiempo, pero ojo! también es muy importante la caja acústica  con sus parlantes y la habilidad del músico para tocar, el tipo de cliping define lo suave o lo áspero de la distorsión y eso va en gustos y en el tipo de música que se interprete pero el brillo y el cuerpo extra lo define el factor de amortiguamiento, y aclaro que siempre uso los términos castellanos porque es el idioma hablo y me gusta usarlo y me parece que es más fácil de entender para todos.
Saludos.


----------



## fer45

estimado ariel dijo:
			
		

> homre , pues si tiene 4 grupos de 2 pentodos, el de 3, el de 2 y......el que te iteresa para decir que me piso, o es al reves, el de un grupo de dos no interesa....... y menos si son triodos 6C33 claro!(potencia bestial para una casa)
> pues te daré la razón, ahora usamos en casa valvulados de 200W, pagado un peazo factura del copón, para de los 200 usar 5W
> 
> ojo que yo no tengo nada en contra de nadie, simplemente los emuladores están más que diseñados, re-diseñados, y como no, con los procesadores cada vez más potentes (hasta el mp3 es el formato de mayorías) como el ejemplo de la SB que daba opción a escoger el tipo de guitarra solo para jugar en casa, en procesadores profesionales, los hay, de echo y con una tremenda capacidad de procesado, ya no es necesarío pasar el master por un compresor (una válvula) para dar calidez al sonido digital inicial donde los agudos eran ondas angulares y no senoidales metalicas, estridentes y artificiales, o que un concierto en DVD tenga la calidad de sonido de una grabación de estudio, incluso mayor a veces.
> 
> y bueno sobre el "damping factor" vocavulario técnico universal (al igual que la cantidad de anglicismos que se usan en vuestro mundillo, clipping,feedback,BJTs, FETs..............) resultará que alguno que tanto llama las cosas por su nombre (en esto si me he dado por aludido) no sabría bautizarlas en castellano (que quiere decir de Castilla), explicado lo que es creo que ha quedao de sobra, y más de uno habrá aprendido cuando valla a comprarse un amplificador, lo que es y como afecta, pues lo va a poner así o DF sin más,
> y no es el fuerte de los amplificador de guitara, el Factor de Amortiguamiento o Damping Factor, desde el momento que los transformadores en la actualidad no tienen nada que ver con los de hi-fi,ni con los usados en los 60-70s no solo replicando los antiguos esquemas, sino que además abaratando precio en ellos, a veces con transformadores de salida de un tamaño ridículo,y mucha contrareacción, aunque os parezca a algunos poca,
> pero que asociados a altavoces sin filtros (cargas reactivas) y no soportar tanto peso sónico sino un solo instrumento, tienen esa posibilidad más admisible, pero seguirá siendo mejor cuanto mejor sea su transformador, con lo que comprar un cable de 20 o de 200€ no va a tener diferencias significativas, es más como dije, lo gastaría en mejorar cualquier otra cosa en la cadena (con esa diferencia da para un transformador en el que lo mismo dé que se toque una guitara que un bajo!
> 
> bueno  yo sigo con lo mio,  la hifi y mis SE , el OTL solo para los auriculares (ningún hibrido lo ha superado por ahora, en el mundo DIY, siendo el nº1 en sus foros dedicados)
> 
> AH! y gracias a los músicos, sin ellos y su empeño por el sonido valvular, no solo no desaparecieron, están en cada vez más apogeo! y bueno, en vuestro buen juicio estará meter......... o seguir desechando lo que no os llene!
> 
> p.e. yo estoy, puesto que lo digital no avanza, en sentido contrario, con los primeros conversores, sin sobremuestreos y más sobremuestreos, y filtrados y más filtrados.... me temo que en análogico pasa igual, donde el maravilloso home cinema, resulta que solo vale para películas, para musica sigue siendo el más sencillo u menos aparatoso el más musical!


----------



## hazard_1998

fer45 dijo:
			
		

> homre , pues si tiene 4 grupos de 2 pentodos, el de 3, el de 2 y......el que te iteresa para decir que me piso, o es al reves, el de un grupo de dos no interesa....... y menos si son triodos 6C33 claro!(potencia bestial para una casa)
> pues te daré la razón, ahora usamos en casa valvulados de 200W, pagado un peazo factura del copón, para de los 200 usar 5W
> 
> ojo que yo no tengo nada en contra de nadie, simplemente los emuladores están más que diseñados, re-diseñados, y como no, con los procesadores cada vez más potentes (hasta el mp3 es el formato de mayorías) como el ejemplo de la SB que daba opción a escoger el tipo de guitarra solo para jugar en casa, en procesadores profesionales, los hay, de echo y con una tremenda capacidad de procesado, ya no es necesarío pasar el master por un compresor (una válvula) para dar calidez al sonido digital inicial donde los agudos eran ondas angulares y no senoidales metalicas, estridentes y artificiales, o que un concierto en DVD tenga la calidad de sonido de una grabación de estudio, incluso mayor a veces.
> 
> y bueno sobre el "damping factor" vocavulario técnico universal (al igual que la cantidad de anglicismos que se usan en vuestro mundillo, clipping,feedback,BJTs, FETs..............) resultará que alguno que tanto llama las cosas por su nombre (en esto si me he dado por aludido) no sabría bautizarlas en castellano (que quiere decir de Castilla), explicado lo que es creo que ha quedao de sobra, y más de uno habrá aprendido cuando valla a comprarse un amplificador, lo que es y como afecta, pues lo va a poner así o DF sin más,
> y no es el fuerte de los amplificador de guitara, el Factor de Amortiguamiento o Damping Factor, desde el momento que los transformadores en la actualidad no tienen nada que ver con los de hi-fi,ni con los usados en los 60-70s no solo replicando los antiguos esquemas, sino que además abaratando precio en ellos, a veces con transformadores de salida de un tamaño ridículo,y mucha contrareacción, aunque os parezca a algunos poca,
> pero que asociados a altavoces sin filtros (cargas reactivas) y no soportar tanto peso sónico sino un solo instrumento, tienen esa posibilidad más admisible, pero seguirá siendo mejor cuanto mejor sea su transformador, con lo que comprar un cable de 20 o de 200€ no va a tener diferencias significativas, es más como dije, lo gastaría en mejorar cualquier otra cosa en la cadena (con esa diferencia da para un transformador en el que lo mismo dé que se toque una guitara que un bajo!
> 
> bueno  yo sigo con lo mio,  la hifi y mis SE , el OTL solo para los auriculares (ningún hibrido lo ha superado por ahora, en el mundo DIY, siendo el nº1 en sus foros dedicados)
> 
> AH! y gracias a los músicos, sin ellos y su empeño por el sonido valvular, no solo no desaparecieron, están en cada vez más apogeo! y bueno, en vuestro buen juicio estará meter......... o seguir desechando lo que no os llene!
> 
> p.e. yo estoy, puesto que lo digital no avanza, en sentido contrario, con los primeros conversores, sin sobremuestreos y más sobremuestreos, y filtrados y más filtrados.... me temo que en análogico pasa igual, donde el maravilloso home cinema, resulta que solo vale para películas, para musica sigue siendo el más sencillo u menos aparatoso el más musical!



disculpame, pero seguis diciendo absolutamente nada, solo hablas por hablar, pero no se entiende absolutamente nada de lo que decis con respecto al factor de amortiguamiento de los dichosos valvulares que vos mismo posteaste, volvemos a repetir, mas alla del transformador de salida, la impedancia de salida de un amplificador valvular depende de la resistencia interna de anodo.


----------



## Kebra

Ufff.... Que temita, no?

Bueno, yo leí, y paso a dejar mi granito de arena.

- Desde que se inventó la pólvora, se acabaron los guapos. Y desde que la mecánica cuántica permitió el desarrollo y fabricación de transistores MOSFET, SE ACABARON LAS VALVULAS TERMOIONICAS. 

- Digital VS Analógico: lo lamento, pero el vinilo sigue sonando mejor que el CD. Y no hay duda que el CD es mas preciso, pero es preciso dentro un rango limitado. Toma muestras de las formas de onda cada 22 us, con una perfección maravillosa, pero la MUSICA está compuesta de la nota principal y sus correspondientes subarmónicas y armónicas. Las subarmónicas en el cd, mueren a los 20 hz, hay un corte abrupto. Y las armónicas mueren a los 22.050 en el mejor de los casos.
Por eso el vinilo, que es imperfecto pero flexible, suena mejor que el CD.
A la matemática, el CD es superior. Al oído, el vinilo sigue ganando.

Yo tengo el mismo Album en CD y en vinilo. Suena mejor el vinilo, mejor separación, mejor dinámica, mejor sonido!

Saben cuál es la realidad del CD? El CD es BARATO! Cualquiera puede comprarse un reproductor de CD. Una bandeja como la gente hay que pensarlo, si bien son accesibles, valen el triple que un cd player.

Y notese que hablo de CD vs Vinilo, del transporte final. Las grabaciones son digitales desde 1970 y algo, vertidas despues al vinilo, o CD.

- Cables: eso es el mayor chamuyo de la historia! El otro día lo ilustré en un foro de technics, con a siguiente frase: "Cuando Pink Floyd grabó Dark Side of the moon, no utilizaron cables libres de oxígeno".

Y la otra, la mayor mentira de todos los tiempos, es la "potencia RMS", la cual es inexistente. Si amigos, leyeron bien. No existe tal cosa. Existe Voltaje RMS, y corriente RMS, pero no potencia RMS.

Un abrazo, y sigo leyendo!


----------



## Don Barredora

No puedo creer que hace mas de un año que estoy en el foro y nunca vi este tema...

La verdad que no pude terminar de leer todo pero cuando pueda sigo...

No conozco mucho el tema de sonido pero quedense tranquilos que hoy aprendi bastantes cosas...

Saludos!


----------



## crimson

Coincido con Kebra en un par de cosas: 1) el sonido de los vinilos por sobre el CD y 2) tengo un potencia Peavey CS-800X y a la salida dice "40V RMS", no habla de potencia. Se debe interpretar que a 8 ohms serán 200W y a 4 ohms 400W ¿RMS?
Saludos C


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Kebra dijo:


> Digital VS Analógico: lo lamento, pero el vinilo sigue sonando mejor que el CD. Y no hay duda que el CD es mas preciso, pero es preciso dentro un rango limitado. Toma muestras de las formas de onda cada 22 us, con una perfección maravillosa, pero la MUSICA está compuesta de la nota principal y sus correspondientes subarmónicas y armónicas. Las subarmónicas en el cd, mueren a los 20 hz, hay un corte abrupto. Y las armónicas mueren a los 22.050 en el mejor de los casos.



Y para que quieres reproducir cosas que no puedes escuchar? Señales de 20Hz o menos solo se sienten, por que son vibraciones de muy baja frecuencia, pero aún para "sentirlas" tienes que usar una cantidad de potencia casi desmedida...claro, asumiendo que en primer lugar estén grabadas, por que a esas frecuencias se las elimina antes de la grabación ya que normalmente producen grandes desplazamientos de los conos de los parlantes sin efecto audible y solo promueven la distorsión por exceder el limite de desplazamiento lineal de los parlantes. En cuanto a las altas frecuencias...casi nadie en el planeta puede escuchar señales por encima de los 20Khz, ya sean naturales o derivadas de un transitorio muy estrecho, así que los 22KHz es un excelente límite.

Sinceramente me gustaría saber si te has hecho alguna audiometría, para conocer hasta que frecuencia es capaz de percibir tu oído. Si la tienes o te la haces, tal vez te lleves una sorpresa...



Kebra dijo:


> Y notese que hablo de CD vs Vinilo, del transporte final. Las grabaciones son digitales desde 1970 y algo, vertidas despues al vinilo, o CD.



No sé si es tan antigua la grabación digital, pero el asunto de la calidad del CD frente al vinilo es que en el CD solo se transformadorrma a analógico en la etapa previa al preamplificador  y amplificador, mientras que en el vinilo la conversión a analógico era anterior al proceso de grabación, con lo cual, en la reproducción no solo intervenían los falencias del amplificador, sino también la de las etapas de mezcla y de grabado mecánico del vinilo. No niegues que la "calidad" digital del CD se mantiene casi hasta el final de la cadena de reproducción...en él no hay ruido de púa, no hay rumble, no hay efectos de cargas electrostaticas, no hay desgaste de la superficie grabada ni ninguna de las falencias propias de la grabaciones en vinilo...



Kebra dijo:


> Y la otra, la mayor mentira de todos los tiempos, es la "potencia RMS", la cual es inexistente. Si amigos, leyeron bien. No existe tal cosa. Existe Voltaje RMS, y corriente RMS, pero no potencia RMS.



Eso es la mas pura verdad, pero había que llamar de alguna forma a la potencia Vrms*Irms...y se la llama potencia RMS, así como a la potencia Vpico*Ipico se la llama potencia de pico. De todas maneras, si el que dice potencia RMS sabe de cual potencia se está hablando...no hay ningún problema, por que para mentiras mayores tenemos la potencia PMPO y todas esas siglas (y valores!) que no representan absolutamente nada real.

Saludos!


----------



## Pendor

http://www.matrixhifi.com/contenedor_art_cd_vinilo.htm


----------



## Kebra

ezavalla dijo:


> Y para que quieres reproducir cosas que no puedes escuchar? Señales de 20Hz o menos solo se sienten, por que son vibraciones de muy baja frecuencia, pero aún para "sentirlas" tienes que usar una cantidad de potencia casi desmedida...claro, asumiendo que en primer lugar estén grabadas, por que a esas frecuencias se las elimina antes de la grabación ya que normalmente producen grandes desplazamientos de los conos de los parlantes sin efecto audible y solo promueven la distorsión por exceder el limite de desplazamiento lineal de los parlantes. En cuanto a las altas frecuencias...casi nadie en el planeta puede escuchar señales por encima de los 20Khz, ya sean naturales o derivadas de un transitorio muy estrecho, así que los 22KHz es un excelente límite.
> 
> Sinceramente me gustaría saber si te has hecho alguna audiometría, para conocer hasta que frecuencia es capaz de percibir tu oído. Si la tienes o te la haces, tal vez te lleves una sorpresa...
> 
> 
> 
> No sé si es tan antigua la grabación digital, pero el asunto de la calidad del CD frente al vinilo es que en el CD solo se transformadorrma a analógico en la etapa previa al preamplificador  y amplificador, mientras que en el vinilo la conversión a analógico era anterior al proceso de grabación, con lo cual, en la reproducción no solo intervenían los falencias del amplificador, sino también la de las etapas de mezcla y de grabado mecánico del vinilo. No niegues que la "calidad" digital del CD se mantiene casi hasta el final de la cadena de reproducción...en él no hay ruido de púa, no hay rumble, no hay efectos de cargas electrostaticas, no hay desgaste de la superficie grabada ni ninguna de las falencias propias de la grabaciones en vinilo...
> 
> 
> 
> Eso es la mas pura verdad, pero había que llamar de alguna forma a la potencia Vrms*Irms...y se la llama potencia RMS, así como a la potencia Vpico*Ipico se la llama potencia de pico. De todas maneras, si el que dice potencia RMS sabe de cual potencia se está hablando...no hay ningún problema, por que para mentiras mayores tenemos la potencia PMPO y todas esas siglas (y valores!) que no representan absolutamente nada real.
> 
> Saludos!



No es cuestion de reproducir cosas que no puedo escuchar, pero, como ocurre en los amplificador, un amplificador que tiene una respuesta de 0Hz (corriente continua) como los viejos Holimar, hasta 1MHz, garantizan una respuesta exacta en el espectro audible, mejor que un amplificador 50 Hz 20 KHz. 

Y mas allá de eso, el vinilo suena mejor que el Cd, porque lo escucho mejor! 
Tengo el disco Crimen del Siglo, de Supertramp en vinilo (edición limitada de Mobile Fidelity, grabado a la mitad de la velocidad, estampado en japón) y tengo el CD estampado en Francia.

No hay vuelta que darle, esuchas el vinilo, escuchas el cd (todo en Technics, la bandeja y el cd player) y el vinilo suena mucho mejor. Y el amplificador tiene respuesta de 40 Hz a 20 Khz, con la cual en teoría no debería notar diferencia alguna, pero la noto. Y no solamente yo, la nota cualquiera que lo escuchó.

Ojo, tengo tambien vinilos nacionales, que parece que estaban haciendo tortas fritas mientras grababan! Pero es la calidad mala del material, poroso, recuperado, etc.

Es como la fotografía y el video digital. El celuloide sigue siendo lo mejor, en video y en fotorgrafía. Cada día lo digital se acerca un pasito mas, pero esta lejos aún de llegar a igualar la calidad de lo analógico BUENO. Lo berreta es berreta siempre.

Ah, no me hice audiometría, pero aún puedo escuchar las subarmónicas de las fuentes switching, así que calculo que debo andar por 17 KHz 

Ah me ovidaba, PMPO, según leí por ahí, es Potencia Medida Para el Ort....


----------



## electromecanico

no me considero audiophilo ni elctronico como veran en mi apodo pero hace nuchos años que me gusta el audio y entre todos estos mitos y verdades e probado muchas variantes  y no tecnicamente,  sino auditivamente y dentro de mi presupuesto minimo dedicado a mi jobby y como alguno de los que participan en esta discucion,  creo que sin querer lo dijieron no somos maquinas de procesar frecuencia y deciveles ni un equipo de sonido rosa...solo lo percivimos y lo difrutamos y uno se cree que lo que tiene suena bien hasta que escucha algo mejor y creo que aca si entra la parte tecnica del tema bandas de frecuencias de respuesta y destorciones maximas plin plin plin y lamentablemente cuanto mas alta la calidad de los commponentes de los equipos mejor calidad de sonido hasta un punto....para luego entrar en el juego paranoico de empezar a utilizar cables libree de oxigeno de 12 mm de seccion para 60watts no me dan las cuentas???? en consumo.... pero bueno por algo existe y hay gente que lo consume y comodijieron deve ser lindo ir a lo de holimar y gastarse 20.000 usd en chiches.....


----------



## Fogonazo

electromecanico dijo:


> ....para luego entrar en el juego paranoico de empezar a *utilizar cables libree de oxigeno *de 12 mm de seccion para 60watts no me dan las cuentas???? en consumo.........


Léete esto, tal vez te interese.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/sirven-algo-cables-especiales-audio-14959/


----------



## electromecanico

siempre dije lo mismo... conseguir unos buenos cables de instalacion electrica  norteamericanos (no es por nada la procedencias...es que son  de la nacinalidad que yo  vi y use ) que son de forro siliconado y multifilamento muy finos y flexibles y a veces el cobre esta estañado y estos grigos te mueven 10  12 amp con 1 mm2 lo e visto...sino presten atencion en alguna instalacion electrica de un auto de alta gama  de procedencia EEUU o japon


----------



## nicsaru

supongo que lo de las valvulas no se aplica a preamplificadores para microfonos, donde se busca un sonido mas "calido": sonido de valvula..
no?
aclaremos, las valvulas, son aun irremplazables para algunaz cosas en el audio.


----------



## Eduardo

nicsaru dijo:


> supongo que lo de las valvulas no se aplica a preamplificadores para microfonos, donde se busca un sonido mas "calido": sonido de valvula..
> no?
> *aclaremos*, las valvulas, son aun irremplazables para algunaz cosas en el audio.


Eso: *Aclaremos*.

1- Que caracteristica tiene un sonido *calido*?  En cuanto a su espectro se entiende, no a sensaciones subjetivas.

2- Si tengo una señal procedente de un buen microfono bien colocado: Cual debe ser la la funcion de trasferencia del preamplificador para convertirlo en un sonido *calido*?


----------



## nicsaru

no se..  honestamente no se como traducir eso en un lenguaje tecnico..  podría decir muchas cosas, pero quizá estaría mientiendo al estar usando argumentos de otra autoria. 
Lo que si puedo decir, es que tomas hechas con un microfono "totalmente" plano; con buenos preamplificadores; los tengo que retocar bastante o poco en eq (implisita la compresion, desser y limitador aveces) 
Ahora..  usando un buen..  y con "buen" me refiero a muy buen preamplificador valvular, con tranformador dedicado..  Casi no tengo que tocar la eq, y aveces ni tocarla..  el sonido sale listo, presente, adelante, etc etc etc..   no se como decirtelo tecnicamente..  No se que es lo que hace la valvula; pero si he probado preamps valvulares de los buenos y de los mejores pre de estado solido.. y no es que uno sea mejor que el otro... pero yo como la mayoría, aun elejimos el sonido valvular para las voces.

por algo mas que mito, debe ser..  ya que los que lo elejimos, no creo que no sepamos distinguir entre un tipo de sonido y otro, y entre lo que se puede lograr a partir de un sonido o no...  sobre todo con monitoreo fiel dedicado a eso..

y ojo, que yo tenía prejuicios con todo el asunto de que la valvula era tan mucho mejor. Es decir que no lo probé con un preconcepto de que iba a sonar terriblemente bien solo por ser valvula; lo probé con un ojo entrecerrado...  y me dejó con la boca abierta. Al menos lo que probé.  Ojo, *no* estoy hablando de los pre valvulares tipo bvt1, y por el estilo...  esos solo deriban parte de la señal a una valvula, y el resto a un eq que simula valvula..  (palabras de entendidos en la construccion de valvulas, no mias)


----------



## Fogonazo

*! ! Que interesante ¡ ¡*
Volvimos casi a la misma discusión de hace justo un año en este mismo post.

Respecto a los gustos durante la sesión de grabación, por aquí se hablo del tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...fet-mosfet-vs-opamp-vs-preamp-ic-audio-17639/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Eduardo dijo:


> Eso: *Aclaremos*.
> 1- Que caracteristica tiene un sonido *calido*?  En cuanto a su espectro se entiende, no a sensaciones subjetivas.
> 2- Si tengo una señal procedente de un buen microfono bien colocado: Cual debe ser la la funcion de trasferencia del preamplificador para convertirlo en un sonido *calido*?



Eduardo...te doy un consejo: no te tratés de dicutir sobre esto...

Ninguna de las personas que usan valvulas y que las "aman" te va a poder definir NADA de lo bueno que dice que tienen las válvulas.

Para mí...el sonido de las cosas es UNO SOLO, y si lo quieren *deformar*, lo pueden hacer de mil maneras diferentes, y parece que esa deformación armónica propia de las válvulas y los malditos trafos de entrada y salida es lo que a esta gente les gusta. Ahora bien, esas expresiones de *calidez*, *cercanía *o *profundidad *de las que hablan hasta el hartazgo sin poder definir precisamente que son.....esa es la parte del mito y del subjetivismo que me envenena: usar un montón de palabras sin sentido ni contexto para calificar algo que no saben que es y de lo que calificandolo de esa forma...tampoco aportan nada.

Las válvulas suenan diferente que los transistores cuando las señal satura, por que la saturación de una válvula es no es tan "cuadrada" como la de un transistor, pero en régimen lineal los apli (o pre) a valvulas y a transistores son exactamente iguales, espectralmente hablando,....a menos del trafo de entrada y/o salida...que debe ser MUY MALO para producir acoples capacitivos y distorsión por saturación del núcleo que parece ser lo preferido de los "tube lovers" . Claro que estoy hablando de diseños valvulares correctos y no cosas diseñadas mal ex-profeso para incrementar las deficiencias, al punto de añadir a la señal un montón de cosas que no tiene.

Solo espero que estas personas nunca me hablen de ALTA FIDELIDAD...

Saludos!


----------



## Kebra

ezavalla dijo:


> Eduardo...te doy un consejo: no te tratés de dicutir sobre esto...
> 
> Ninguna de las personas que usan valvulas y que las "aman" te va a poder definir NADA de lo bueno que dice que tienen las válvulas.
> 
> Para mí...el sonido de las cosas es UNO SOLO, y si lo quieren *deformar*, lo pueden hacer de mil maneras diferentes, y parece que esa deformación armónica propia de las válvulas y los malditos trafos de entrada y salida es lo que a esta gente les gusta. Ahora bien, esas expresiones de *calidez*, *cercanía *o *profundidad *de las que hablan hasta el hartazgo sin poder definir precisamente que son.....esa es la parte del mito y del subjetivismo que me envenena: usar un montón de palabras sin sentido ni contexto para calificar algo que no saben que es y de lo que calificandolo de esa forma...tampoco aportan nada.
> 
> Las válvulas suenan diferente que los transistores cuando las señal satura, por que la saturación de una válvula es no es tan "cuadrada" como la de un transistor, pero en régimen lineal los apli (o pre) a valvulas y a transistores son exactamente iguales, espectralmente hablando,....a menos del trafo de entrada y/o salida...que debe ser MUY MALO para producir acoples capacitivos y distorsión por saturación del núcleo que parece ser lo preferido de los "tube lovers" . Claro que estoy hablando de diseños valvulares correctos y no cosas diseñadas mal ex-profeso para incrementar las deficiencias, al punto de añadir a la señal un montón de cosas que no tiene.
> 
> Solo espero que estas personas nunca me hablen de ALTA FIDELIDAD...
> 
> Saludos!



EZA PRESIDENTE! 

Jaja!

Pero la verdad, se la mandaste guardar con una calidad, me saco el sombrero.

Lo dije y nunca me voy a cansar de decirlo: desde que se inventó la pólvora, se acabaron los guapos. Desde que se inventaron los Mosfet, se acabaron las válvulas. 



Eduardo dijo:


> Eso: *Aclaremos*.
> 
> 1- Que caracteristica tiene un sonido *calido*?  En cuanto a su espectro se entiende, no a sensaciones subjetivas.
> 
> 2- Si tengo una señal procedente de un buen microfono bien colocado: Cual debe ser la la funcion de trasferencia del preamplificador para convertirlo en un sonido *calido*?



Tenés que pasar los cables por un brasero!


----------



## nicsaru

> Ahora bien, esas expresiones de *calidez*, *cercanía *o *profundidad *de las que hablan hasta el hartazgo sin poder definir precisamente que son.....



Vió cuando algunas personas no entienden que una obra de arte plastica es mas que pigmentos de colorcitos aglutinados en aceites y solventes sobre un pedaso de telita..???   
Yo creo que muy analogo a no poder entender que no se puda explicar la "calidez" de un sonido....
Quien puede expresar la belleza de una obra de Kandisnky con palabras??  y aun mas!!  Quién puede emularla en pixeles???!!!!

ja!!  o me van a decir que el hecho de que Picasso deformara las formas, lo hacía malo??  No se habla de fidelidad cuando se habla de valvulas...  Se habla de poder malear el sonido como uno quiera.  Yo quiero valulas; ya probé todo lo demas tambien. Dejenme en paz con eso!  ja!
=D


----------



## Helminto G.

el audio es un arte, un arte es subjetivo, lo subjetivo no se puede explicar y lo que no se puede esxplicar nos obstinamos en explicarlo, el aprecio a la poesia depende de la cultura y las experiansias de quien lo lee y sobretodo de su gusto, me parece que es lo mismo para el audio.


pd: quiero un valvular


----------



## SKYFALL

realmente me parecio bueno el tema sobre el que trataba el articulo, pero, falto nombrar una de las mas grandes mentiras sobre los amplificadores, la potencia de salida. Esto debido a que existen muchos vendedores inescrupulosos que se aprovechan de la ignorancia de muchas personas para meterle un equipo en mas plata suponiendo una salida muy superior a la real. Recordemos que el modo mas eficiente de hacer esta medicion es con un vatimetro de AC, o en su defecto un voltimetro o un amperimetro conectados de tal suerteque nos den una lectura realmente comparable con la energia entregada desde el amplificador hacia los altavoces, y no con la tan nombrada potencia P.M.P.O que ha engañado a tanta gente y los hacen creer que van a hacer la compra de sus vidas ofreciendole un equipo de sonido de 2000W P.M.P.O cuando en realidad si al caso llegara a los 60 o cuanto mucho 70W por canal.

tambien hay otra gran mentira que acabo de recordar y es que mucha gente cree que porque un amplificador pesa mucho es porque es de gran potencia! Pues mentira y triple mentira! en mi casa ya he tenido que reparar equipos de sonido que traen fuente conmutada alimentando amplificadores de clase D (los que algunos conocen como amplificadores con PWM) de mas de 150W reales por canal y que no llegan a pesar mas alla de 4 kilos, cosa que no pasa con los tradicionales equipos alimentados con sendos transformadores con nucleo de hierro que vuelven a estos aparatos unos verdaderos burros por lo pesados mas no por lo potentes. 

A mi en lo personal me gusta mucho la electronica pero a la parte de esta que mas duro le doy es al audio, me gustan las notas altas nitidas y los bajos secos con altavoces sin ruidos parasitos por la inercia del cono, ademas de eso dificilmente me quedo quieto y cada circuito STK amplificador de audio que ha entrado en mi taller no ha salido invicto asi este bueno, porque yo los destapo, les saco el plano y los armo con componentes discretos de facil adquisicion y me llevo la sorpresa que quedan sonando tan bien como el diseño original sobre un substrato electroaislado de aluminio. Tamb ien me di cuenta que en el foro a varios compañeros les ha gustado montar amplificadores con 2 integrados monoliticos conectados en puente para manejar un nivel mayor en la salida, pero por que no lo han hechjo aun con los STK´s! esos integrados no muerden y no tienen el gran impedimento de la alta temperatura que tienen los LM´s y los TDA´s, pues tranquilos no se procupen que de aquio al miercoles estare publicando un articulo para usar un STK estereo en modo puente, lo tengo trabajando en mi cuarto y trabaja perfecto.


----------



## electromecanico

potencia de salida rms =  voltaje X watts = trafos de fuente = big"""trafo= a muchos kilos y cuanto mas lineales mas kilos por la misma formula anterior....indiscutible!!!!

   vos mismo lo decis 150 watts 4 kgr....... pero con cuantos capacitores


----------



## mnicolau

electromecanico dijo:


> potencia de salida rms =  voltaje X watts = trafos de fuente = big"""trafo= a muchos kilos y cuanto mas lineales mas kilos por la misma formula anterior....indiscutible!!!!
> 
> vos mismo lo decis 150 watts 4 kgr....... pero con cuantos capacitores



Ferchito comentaba que era amplificador clase D, con fuentes SMPS , nada de voluminosos y pesados transformadores, y la capacidad necesaria (a [uF] me refiero) a la salida de la fuente se reduce drásticamente debido a la elevada frecuencia a la que trabajan las conmutadas. De ahí la reducción en el peso (y seguramente en el tamaño del gabinete).

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo

nicsaru:
El problema con los fanaticos de las valvulas no son sus gustos, preferencias o antojos...  Razones de indole subjetiva completamente legitimas.

El problema nace cuando quieren darle a sus preferencias un marco tecnico. Porque como consecuencia de su desconocimiento en ese terreno, argumentan cosas inconsistentes cuando no barbaridades.

Y ahi se repite una vez mas el ciclo: Argumentos tecnicos inconsistentes --> Refutacion --> Argumentos subjetivos --> Que eso no sirve tecnicamente --> Que no importa porque tanto a mi como a otros fanaticos nos gusta asi.
Es decir: Se empieza queriendo *colar razones cientificas* y si fracasan se pasa al plan 'B' de razones *no-cientificas*.

El 'valvulero' tiene la particularidad de poseer una supina ignorancia respecto al funcionamiento de una valvula y de un circuito electronico en general. No solo me refiero a aquellos que son solamente fanaticos usuarios de equipos sino tambien a aquellos fanaticos que los arman copiando a ciegas circuitos. 
Ese desconocimiento hace que consideren que las valvulas tienen propiedades magicas respecto al sonido, basta que haya valvulas para que el sonido tenga un *'no se que'*, el resto del circuito y lo que se este haciendo realmente con la señal no importa.                        



> Vió cuando algunas personas no entienden que una obra de arte plastica es mas que pigmentos de colorcitos aglutinados en aceites y solventes sobre un pedaso de telita..???


Que responderias si el pintor te dijera *que esas sensaciones se deben* a que uso oleos marca xxx y sus dimensiones son la seccion aurea?                         
Mas o menos lo mismo pasa con las valvulas.


----------



## nicsaru

entiendo lo que decis; pero cabe aclarar; que: claro que yo no soy un "fanatico de las valvulas"; es decir, cuando no quiero "ese sonido" (cual no se lo atribuyamos a la valvula, si no al preamplificador entero; porque no es lo mismo una valvual en un pre malo que en uno bueno); no lo uso, uso de estado solido. Te digo mas..  muchas cosas las tomo directamente con el preamplificador de mi placa de audio. Es una Presonus, cual dice tener preamplificadopres class A.. etc etc, todo lo que quieras, pero son 8 pre en un rack de 30 x 7cm.. honestamente no creo que sean de los mejor; pero me dan resultado, *me gustan*.

Claro que yo no soy un tecnico electronico, ni mucho menos; y asi tampoco conozco (cosa que me gustaría mucho) como funciona el sonido al pasar por una valvula, que hace la valvula, asi como que hacen los transistores con el sonido...  Honestamente, no se, y nunca sije saber. Solo decía que en lo que es la busqueda de sonidos, siempre se termina llegando a las valvulas. Y no porque estas sean magicas..  
Ejemplo-.Viene a grabar una banda; al momento de grabar el cantante, le hago escuchar a ciegas desde la pecera, varios preamplificadores (algunos de estado solido, de mejor calidad (supuestamente) que el valvular que tengo; y adiviná cual es el que todos elijen a ciegas....
(todos!!)  Eso no deja de sorprenderme...  entonces... todos piden valvulas, no necesariamente sabiendo que son valvulas al momento de elejirlas..  Etonces uno mezcla con tomas valvulares.. y hace su mejor trabajo..  Es como que al final del año (por decir) el sonido que uno se standariza en la psiquis como bueno, es el de valvula..   
Y te digo... yo era muy reacio a la valvula, porque tambien pensaba que no tienen nada de magico; aun lo pienso. Pero si sé que de hecho, y aunque a nadie le guste la expresión (y me incluyo) tienen un "algo".  Y claro que no me gusta la expresion.. siempre la odié.. pero no me queda otra. No se como funciona, no se como expresarlo. 
Sé que los armonicos que exita, los exita de alguna forma particular... no se cual..
En definitiva, no se nada!! ja
Pero estoy para aprender, si no, ni estaría hablando del tema.



> _Kebra_:
> (...)Tenés que pasar los cables por un brasero!



ja!!!  buenisimo


----------



## SKYFALL

electromecanico dijo:


> potencia de salida rms =  voltaje X watts = trafos de fuente = big"""trafo= a muchos kilos y cuanto mas lineales mas kilos por la misma formula anterior....indiscutible!!!!
> 
> vos mismo lo decis 150 watts 4 kgr....... pero con cuantos capacitores



haber lo que pasa es que en una fuente conmutada se toma una pequeña muestra de señal alterna que trabaja a una frecuencia relativamente alta y que nos va a hacer "suichear" un transistor que a su salida llevara algunos condensadores y circuitos de regulacion, por lo general es un transistor tipo MOSFET, entonces como el peso de los transformadores convencionales en estas fuentes es nulo, se pueden construir fuentes conmutadas de gran potencia y con un peso bastante bajo, ya que en realidad si tiene un trasformador, pero este es muy pequeño y no tiene nucleo de hierro, tiene nucleo de ferrita, esto para poder oscilar a las altas frecuencias que este tipo de circuitos le va a exigir. Por otro lado yo hablaba de amplificador estereo de 150W clase D. Este tipo de amplificadores utilizan un circuito de control PWM que descomponen la señal de entrada analogica en pulsos PWM para poner a trabajar a los transistores de salida, que en este caso tambien son MOSFET´s como interruptores, no como amplificadores lo que si ocurre en los amplificadores clase A y B, asi que no se le haga raro que un TDA8920BJ (ejemplo de un amplificador clase D 100W estereo) trabajando durante 2 horas continuas a regimen total no alcance a llegar a 40 grados celsius en su disipador de calor, todo esto gracias al tipo de logica con la que operan los transistores de salida.


----------



## Helminto G.

debo admitir que clase "D" es una bendicion al audio, no los conocia la primera ves que vi uno y por mas que intentaba no me explicaba como es que tanta corriente pase por las terminales de un IC SMD hasta que aprendi su funcionamiento, son una maravilla esas cosas


----------



## maomastering

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Las 10 mayores mentiras en audio Hi-End*
> 
> *4. Las pruebas  de escucha son mentira *
> Para un análisis serio o comparación respetable de componentes de audio se emplea un sistema de prueba llamado "Doble ciego" o "Prueba ABX", prueba rechazada por los "Audio cultistas" invocando diversos y engañosos argumentos.
> Quien conozca el sistema de prueba podrá refutar fácilmente estas mentiras para quien no lo conozca, aquí una breve reseña.
> 
> La metodología ABX requiere un dispositivo "A" y el dispositivo "B" se ajustaran a un nivel con una precisión de ± 0,1 dB, después de lo cual se puede escuchar "A" y "B" identificados como tales y por el tiempo que se desee.
> Si en este momento se encontrara que el sonido es idéntico, se acabo la prueba y se supondrá que ambos componentes poseen un comportamiento similar (No hay diferencia).
> Si se piensa que el comportamiento *NO* es similar (Consideran que el sonido es diferente), se le pide que identifique "X" que podrá ser "A" o "B" según un determinado proceso aleatorio.
> Podrá realizar un A / X ó B / X comparaciones en cualquier momento, como tantas veces como desee, para decidir si X = A o X = B.
> 
> Ya podrán adivinar cuales son los resultados de este análisis, la respuesta correcta es del 50%, un mínimo de 12 ensayos es necesario para dar validez estadística (16 es mejor, mejor aún 20).
> 
> No hay mejor manera de determinar científicamente si son sólo argumentos el escuchar una diferencia o si realmente se puede escuchar.
> 
> El tweako cultistas le dirá que las pruebas ABX son completamente nulas.
> Todo el mundo sabe que un Krell suena mejor que un Pioneer, por lo que si que si es imposible de distinguir unos de otros en una prueba ABX, entonces el método ABX es completamente nulo.
> Esta es su lógica: Todo el mundo sabe que José es más alto que Pedro, de modo que si ambos miden exactamente 1,76 m, entonces lógicamente hay algo mal con la cinta métrica, ¿ Verdad ?
> 
> Las objeciones "Tweako´s" mas comunes a las pruebas según norma ABX son:
> Demasiada presión (En efecto como "vamos a ver qué tan bien realmente escucha usted").
> Muy poco tiempo (Como en "continuar con ella (demasiado tiempo), tenemos que hacer 16 ensayos").
> Demasiados dispositivos insertados en la trayectoria de la señal (por ejemplo, relees, interruptores, atenuadores, etc.)
> Y por supuesto, una variedad de argumentos psicofísicos, psicoanalíticos, parapsicológicos y metafísicos sobre el tema de la percepción auditiva.
> 
> Nada de esto trasciende a algo más que a vagos argumentos para desviar la atención de los conceptos básicos de los ensayos controlados efectuados y "Correctamente"
> 
> La verdad es que se puede realizar una prueba de ABX en solitario (por si mismos) sin ningún tipo de presión de otros participantes, que usted puede tomar tanto tiempo como desee (cómo alrededor de 16 ensayos o 16 semanas de ensayos),
> Y que se puede verificar la transparencia de los dispositivos de control insertado un alambre directo de By-Pass.
> 
> Las objeciones son totalmente falsas e hipócritas.
> 
> A continuación le indicamos como refutar una hipócrita mentira, anti-ABX
> Pregúntele a él si cree en ningún tipo de prueba A / B como absoluta.
> Él probablemente dirá que si.
> A continuación, pedirle que con su especial conocimiento y percepción, sin tocar los controles del equipo (Tono, si tuviera) ni volumen identifique con certeza y sin verlo que componente esta "Sonando"




Todo bien!,,, Estoy de acuerdo con el resto de las mentiras menos esta....
Mucha gente escucha la diferencia entre un Amplificador y el otro, un bafle y el otro...Inclusive hasta bafles de la misma marca y modelo pero que han sido fabricados con componentes con pequeñas diferencias, y hasta en la caja, haciéndose escuchar una diferencia entre A y B....

No te digo esto como audiófilo..... Sino como profesional del audio.....
Me cuesta mucho trabajar con un buen monitoreo..... donde pueda escuchar todos los cambios que realizo al audio....  Y es mas que ovbio que todos los sistemas de monitoreo responden diferente al oído de cada uno..... pero que hay diferencia entre un Monitor y el otro..... SI!!!! MUCHÍSIMA DIFERENCIA!!!!!!

No es lo mismo para mí masterizar un disco con unos Genelec que con unos Focal, o Wilson, B&W 800series, etc.....
Todos los monitores tienen texturas diferentes y a su vez, diferentes maneras de representar auditivamente los cambios que uno realiza en el audio....

Salu2!!!
Mike Od...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

maomastering dijo:


> Todo bien!,,, Estoy de acuerdo con el resto de las mentiras menos esta....
> Mucha gente escucha la diferencia entre un Amplificador y el otro, un bafle y el otro...Inclusive hasta bafles de la misma marca y modelo pero que han sido fabricados con componentes con pequeñas diferencias, y hasta en la caja, haciéndose escuchar una diferencia entre A y B....
> 
> No te digo esto como audiófilo..... Sino como profesional del audio.....
> Me cuesta mucho trabajar con un buen monitoreo..... donde pueda escuchar todos los cambios que realizo al audio....  Y es mas que ovbio que todos los sistemas de monitoreo responden diferente al oído de cada uno..... pero que hay diferencia entre un Monitor y el otro..... SI!!!! MUCHÍSIMA DIFERENCIA!!!!!!
> 
> No es lo mismo para mí masterizar un disco con unos Genelec que con unos Focal, o Wilson, B&W 800series, etc.....
> Todos los monitores tienen texturas diferentes y a su vez, diferentes maneras de representar auditivamente los cambios que uno realiza en el audio....




El asunto es simple:
Si vos, en una prueba Double Blind (o ABX, como te guste) podés identificar con *certeza* cual es un equipo y cual es el otro, y con certeza me refiero a *"certeza estadística"* - no a algunas veces sí y otras veces no, entonces es seguro que ambos equipos tienen diferencias.
Pero si en una prueba de este tipo *NO PODES* identificar en forma consistente a un equipo del otro, entonces LOS DOS SUENAN IGUALES, sin importar lo que digan los "especialistas", por más años de trayectoria que tengan.

Está claro? El resultado de esta prueba es la pura verdad, y cualquier otra cosa ES MENTIRA. Punto.


----------



## Fogonazo

maomastering dijo:


> .....No te digo esto como audiófilo..... Sino como profesional del audio.....
> Me cuesta mucho trabajar con un buen monitoreo..... donde pueda escuchar todos los cambios que realizo al audio....  Y es mas que ovbio que todos los sistemas de monitoreo responden diferente al oído de cada uno..... pero que hay diferencia entre un Monitor y el otro..... SI!!!! MUCHÍSIMA DIFERENCIA!!!!!!
> 
> No es lo mismo para mí masterizar un disco con unos Genelec que con unos Focal, o Wilson, B&W 800series, etc.....
> Todos los monitores tienen texturas diferentes y a su vez, diferentes maneras de representar auditivamente los cambios que uno realiza en el audio....



En ningún momento se comenta que *NO* existan diferencias entre gabinetes lo que se comenta es sobre amplificadores.
Los gabinetes poseen diferencias y estas son audibles.
Gabinete = Parlante en su caja correspondiente


----------



## maomastering

ezavalla dijo:


> El asunto es simple:
> Si vos, en una prueba Double Blind (o ABX, como te guste) podés identificar con *certeza* cual es un equipo y cual es el otro, y con certeza me refiero a *"certeza estadística"* - no a algunas veces sí y otras veces no, entonces es seguro que ambos equipos tienen diferencias.
> Pero si en una prueba de este tipo *NO PODES* identificar en forma consistente a un equipo del otro, entonces LOS DOS SUENAN IGUALES, sin importar lo que digan los "especialistas", por más años de trayectoria que tengan.
> 
> Está claro? El resultado de esta prueba es la pura verdad, y cualquier otra cosa ES MENTIRA. Punto.



OK, mi punto: no es lo mismo una potencia Bryston que una Classé.... Los monitores van a reflejarte esa diferencia, si es que se encuentran capacitados para hacerlo....
Si no podes diferenciarlos ,, puede ser , como tu dijiste, que los dos equipos sean iguales, o que el oyente no este entrenado para escuchar.... Pasa muchísimo.... mucha gente que por que tienen nautilus dicen que son Audiófilos,,,o porque alguna vez construyeron algo que "suena bien" y les gusta el HiEnd....

En lo posible miralo desde el punto de vista artístico y no técnico.....  Intentá mezclar un disco con una potencia,,, y luego con otra.... (ambas parecidas....)
Vas a ver que la diferencia existe, y es muy audible..... Ahí es donde está mi punto...

Salu2!


----------



## Eduardo

maomastering dijo:


> ... En lo posible miralo desde el punto de vista artístico y no técnico.....  Intentá mezclar un disco con una potencia,,, y luego con otra.... (ambas parecidas....)
> Vas a ver que la diferencia existe, y es muy audible..... Ahí es donde está mi punto...


El punto es que no entendiste en que consiste el "doble ciego".


----------



## antiworldx

Excelente articulo, y divertido ademas.

Ciertamente, los cables son cables, y lo unico que importa en bajas frecuencias son su resistencia real, la inductancia y la capacitancia son despresiables. Bueno, en microfoneo donde la resistencia es alta, es otro cantar, pero estamos hablando de potencia.

Hablando de los amplificadores de tubos. Hay un detalle sobre los amplificadores de guitarra. Los amplificadores de tubos no suenan igual que los transistores. Lejos. Caso simple, estaba checando un ampli de tubos y otro de transistores. En eso le hablo a mi hemano, y todavia yo de incredulo, le digo... dime que tipo de ampli es este, y este (obviamente ni si quiera los veia, ese era el chiste de mi pequeño experimento).
Puse primero el de transistores, y me dice, es de transistores. Luego el de tubos y apenas toco la primer nota, y dice... es de tubos.
Pero que conste, que hablo sobre amplificadores de guitarra, donde los armonicos generados en el overdrive si influyen. 
En el caso del amplificador de tubos para uso general, efectivamente es lo mismo que el amplificador de transistores. En un amplificador lo que importa es que la onda de entrada sea de proporciones y componentes identicas que la onda de salida y nada mas.

Excelente excelente y otra vez, excelente articulo.


----------



## cox

ezavalla dijo:


> Ninguna de las personas que usan valvulas y que las "aman" te va a poder definir NADA de lo bueno que dice que tienen las válvulas.
> 
> Para mí...el sonido de las cosas es UNO SOLO, y si lo quieren *deformar*, lo pueden hacer de mil maneras diferentes, y parece que esa deformación armónica propia de las válvulas y los malditos trafos de entrada y salida es lo que a esta gente les gusta. Ahora bien, esas expresiones de *calidez*, *cercanía *o *profundidad *de las que hablan hasta el hartazgo sin poder definir precisamente que son.....esa es la parte del mito y del subjetivismo que me envenena: usar un montón de palabras sin sentido ni contexto para calificar algo que no saben que es y de lo que calificandolo de esa forma...tampoco aportan nada.
> 
> Las válvulas suenan diferente que los transistores cuando las señal satura, por que la saturación de una válvula es no es tan "cuadrada" como la de un transistor, pero en régimen lineal los apli (o pre) a valvulas y a transistores son exactamente iguales, espectralmente hablando,....a menos del trafo de entrada y/o salida...que debe ser MUY MALO para producir acoples capacitivos y distorsión por saturación del núcleo que parece ser lo preferido de los "tube lovers" . Claro que estoy hablando de diseños valvulares correctos y no cosas diseñadas mal ex-profeso para incrementar las deficiencias, al punto de añadir a la señal un montón de cosas que no tiene.
> 
> Solo espero que estas personas nunca me hablen de ALTA FIDELIDAD...
> 
> Saludos!



bue listo leí hasta acá, no se puede seguir despues de esto  !!!! bajen la cortina!! rajemo' negro!!! jajaja que maestro...

L-A-P-I-D-A-R-I-O  MAN !!!!

QUE POST INCREBILE !!!!

y para un mal llamado "aportar" algo  mi comentario es que estoy justamente en vias de armar un pre valvular por esa "cosita" ((NO ME MATES CHANGOO!!! JAJA)) "cálida" para grabar voces...

sip, soy músico y ademas, técnico electronico... equipos? sip tengo de viola, de estado solido.. pedales, distorsión etc ...  pero mirá, para armar un hi-fi , mando TDA y fuE !!!

yo NO reniego de las valvulas y a eso iba mi aporte, que yo por lo menos lo que busco es lo que vos bien mencionaste, ese trafo MUY MALO con capacitivas, acolpes, nucleo, etc ese sonido "limpio" al borde de la distorsion, y que se encuentra MAS FACILMENTE o, si queres MAS SUBJETIVAMENTE "GUSTOSO" con las valvulas, seguramente en est.solido habrá un diseño  "equivalente" en espectro y sonoridad etc etc, pero ME PARECE que con valvulas ese "efecto" de "calidez" se encuentra con menos esfuerzo que con un diseño patentado de unos miles de loros... U$$$

un gran abrazo a todos los que han escrito en este hilo!!



nicsaru dijo:


> Ejemplo-.Viene a grabar una banda; al momento de grabar el cantante, le hago escuchar a ciegas desde la pecera, varios preamplificadores (algunos de estado solido, de mejor calidad (supuestamente) que el valvular que tengo; y adiviná cual es el que todos elijen a ciegas....
> (todos!!)  Eso no deja de sorprenderme...  entonces... todos piden valvulas, no necesariamente sabiendo que son valvulas al momento de elejirlas..  Etonces uno mezcla con tomas valvulares.. y hace su mejor trabajo..



jajaja tal cual !!

es que quizas el sonido es más lo que uno quiere para CIERTAS cosas específicas y algun sonido que se asemeje a algo totalmente subjetivo de gusto personal...

me repito, tengo para la compu ampli 12+12w est solido, para CDs vinilos 35w esta solido... para la viola 20W est solido...o sea, no puedo decir que sonarian mejor con valvulas porque no lo puedo probar y como se ha dicho repetidamente, linealmente esto suena increible desde que se invento el mosfet jaaja 

pasame por PM el chivo de tu estudio !!! jaja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cox dijo:


> y para un mal llamado "aportar" algo  mi comentario es que estoy justamente en vias de armar un pre valvular por esa "cosita" ((NO ME MATES CHANGOO!!! JAJA)) "cálida" para grabar voces...
> 
> sip, soy músico y ademas, técnico electronico... equipos? sip tengo de viola, de estado solido.. pedales, distorsión etc ...  pero mirá, para armar un hi-fi , mando TDA y fuE !!!
> 
> yo NO reniego de las valvulas y a eso iba mi aporte, que yo por lo menos lo que busco es lo que vos bien mencionaste, ese trafo MUY MALO con capacitivas, acolpes, nucleo, etc ese sonido "limpio" al borde de la distorsion, y que se encuentra MAS FACILMENTE o, si queres MAS SUBJETIVAMENTE "GUSTOSO" con las valvulas, seguramente en est.solido habrá un diseño  "equivalente" en espectro y sonoridad etc etc, pero ME PARECE que con valvulas ese "efecto" de "calidez" se encuentra con menos esfuerzo que con un diseño patentado de unos miles de loros... U$$$



Es que no es necesario renegar de las válvulas...son componentes electrónicos...y punto.
Si vos sos músico, entiendo perfectamente que te guste el sonido de las válvulas, por que con toda la distorsión que agregan (bajo ciertas condiciones) vos podés lograr el sonido que te gusta para tu composición musical. En otras palabras, el amplificador o preamp valvular es parte del instrumento y ahí no cabe discusión alguna...ese sonido es parte de tu arte.
Lo mismo sucede con las voces cuando vas a producir un tema: si a vos te gusta el sonido de tu voz luego de pasar por las válvulas, todo está OK...es como si hubieras hecho gárgaras con clavos para cambiar el tono de tus cuerda vocales...y si a vos te gusta (y a tus clientes también ) está perfecto que la uses.
Pero lo que he planteado antes es parte del arte del músico, que tampoco debe saber como funciona una válvula para decidir que le gusta el sonido que obtiene. EL problema viene cuando aparece un valvulófilo que dice que tienen el mejor sonido del planeta con toda esa parva de distorsiones y las usa para reproducir temas YA GRABADOS con ese tipo de equipos con la idea de que eso es HiFi, cuando en realidad está recontra-distorsionando una grabación que ya tiene distorsión por que fué el gusto del músico.

En resumen....hablan estupideces.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

seria como si cox grabara un par de temas, con la distorcion que le gusta a el para su musica, y viene un valvulofilo y distorciona esa musica con sus valvulas

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> seria como si cox grabara un par de temas, con la distorcion que le gusta a el para su musica, y viene un valvulofilo y distorciona esa musica con sus valvulas



Efectivamente, es tal cual.


----------



## electromecanico

*mitos y verdades esto es pura idea mia sin ningun tipo de respaldo cientifico solo horas de escuchar audio*

no bamos a poner como variable, la calidad de equipos en este caso, vamos a hacer de cuenta que tenemos libre eleccion de equipos.y la sala de reproduccion y grabacion perfecta que creo que no existe ja ja 

*resumiendo a un solo de guitarra acustica,* 
diferentes modos de capturar esta señal para ser grabada.((muy breve))
1º el sonido de la misma es tomado por un microfono cituado en su caja de rezonancia.
_uno cuando escucha una guitarra pone la oreja en este lugar no!!!!_
2º el sonido es tomado por un microfono de pie cituado frente al musico
_el amortiguamiento del sonido por el aire entre la guitarra y el microfono, no hace cambiar la señal ?? y ya esta marcado una distancia de escucha si nos alejamos , no? cambiaria._
3º el sonido es tomado por un microfono ambiental  
_diriamos que tambien sufre la deformacion por la mal transmicion del sonido que tiene el aire pero en realidad seria lo mas parecido a la cituacion de un oyente _
*y en la reproduccion*

en el caso 1º tendriamos la oreja apoyada en la guitarra.
en el caso 2º estariamos sentados frente a la guitarra
en el caso 3ª estariamos cituados en cierto lugar de la sala

cuando esta reproduccion la enviemos a los parlantes, cituados proximo al oyente, no hay que olvidarse que existe aire entre los parlantes y nosotros 

resumiento hi fi hi end y toda esa parafernaria estos audiofilos reporducen sus grabaciones en osciloscopios para contrarrestarlas contra sus escuchas??? o solo les parece que es lindo o tiene calides, profundidad, precencia, y  varios terminos mas sobre la descripcion de la señal que sale de sus parlantes, que dejo de ser el sonido real del instrumento en el camino hasta el microfono, para despues encontrarse con el aire desde los parlantes hasta sus oidos, aaaa y cuidado si ese dia cambio la precion atmoferica.

por lo cual resumiendo y a mi gusto, un equipo suena bien hasta que escuchamos uno que suena mejor,  repito escuchamos... sino seria facil. tengo un equipo de 1000$ quiero escuchar algo mejor me compro uno de 1500, el mercado no es tonto. 
aaaa y aviso a mi me gustan los valvulares, por su profundidad  espectral . ja ja ja


----------



## ehbressan

Hola electromecanico, con respecto a la primer parte, cuando hablas de la grabacion, esta todo bien, pero luego en la reproduccion, en mi humilde opinion, me parece que hay subjetivismo y por ahi, desconocimiento. El tema como es:
Cuando el musico y su ingeniero terminaron de tomar los instrumentos, se sientan en la mesa de mezcla y comienzan a mezclar, ecualizar y agregar/sacar efectos varios, hasta que esta armadito y escuchan su resultado por dos cajitas que se denominan comunmente "monitores", que se supone que tienen una respuesta en frecuencia bastante plana. O sea, el artista, musico y su ingeniero, deciden como quieren que quede su arte. Escuchandolo, sin medir nada, totalmente subjetivo, y esta bien, porque los tipos, como artistas que son, estan creando. Cuando ese programa musical llega hasta nuestro hogar, para tener la posibilidad de escuchar lo que el artista quiso que escucharamos, (lo que el creo, su arte), fiel al original, tendremos que cambiar lo menos posible su producto. Esto es Alta Fidelidad y no se trata de escuchar mas lindo o mas feo, o medir con osciloscopios nada, si no de mantener lo mas parecido a lo que escucharon musico e ingeniero, en el estudio.
Por eso es importante que el medio y formato en que este grabado sea el mejor, que la electronica de un sistema de Hi Fi no introduzca distorsiones de todo tipo y por eso es importante que la respuesta de unas cajas acusticas para Hi Fi sean lo mas planas posible, porque esas fueron las condiciones iniciales. Se entiende ? Y cuando digo planas, incluyo todo, la sala, los muebles, las personas, etc.
Sds.


----------



## electromecanico

ok es verdad que el musico y su ingeniero son artistas y lo escuchan y lo corrigen a su gusto y nosotros lo tendriamos que reproducior  lo mas feaciente a esta escucha, musico ingeniero, 
por lo cual la unica forma de volverlo a escuchar 100% igual a ellos es estar en ese lugar sentado al lado de ellos.
sino,  armanos todo nuestro equipo en nuestra sala reproducimos un ruido rosa y/o blanco corregimos que no es tarea facil y gualaa tenemos hi end, pero a lo que yo me refiero es que jamas vamos a poder reproducir 100% real un instrumento con respecto a una escucha en vivo o posterior a ese retoque de ingeniero, por todos los detalles que nombre con anterioridad poo lo cual repito se cumple mi teoria se escucha como a uno mas le guste por que no hay manera de reproducir 100% real esa escucha primaria. es una cuestion fisica...de la materia llamada fisica.
por lo cual es muy sugestivo decir que bien reproduce este equipo, creo que tendriamos que decir me gusta como reproduce.


----------



## antiworldx

Tambien tengan en cuenta que no todos escuchamos igual.
Hay quienes les encanta escuchar las frecuencias graves, otros los medios, y otros las altas. Y ecualizan para tener el sonido que les parece. En mi caso, un sonido sin frecuencias altas, no me gusta. Hay quienes dicen que escucho la musica con mucho agudo. Entonces... donde dejan la parte de como interpretamos el sonido en el cerebro? Es como la comida, hay quienes quieren picante, hay quienes quieren salado, otros frio, etc etc... y hablo del mismo platillo hecho por el mismo cocinero y de la misma racion. Igualmente con la musica.


----------



## cyverlarva

Soy nuevo en el foro, y este topic me interesa mucho, creo que uno de los problemas mas grandes que podes encontrar en la reproduccion de la musica con equipamiento electronico, es la falte de referencias con respecto al instrumento original, cuanos de los que postean si un equipo a valvulas o a transistores " suena" mejor escucho un violin en vivo, o una filarmonica, o simplemente algun artista en vivo, pero no en una cancha sino en un teatro con una acustica un poco mas controlada que un River. Como puedo decir si un amplificador suena bien si no tengo contra que contrastarlo. En un momento yo tambien me crei esa sanata de Matrix-hifi de que todos los amplis suenan igual, y no suenan igual. Por ejemplo tengo un Sansui A-80 y entre otras cosas una potencia Alesis RA-500, puedo asegurar que cualquier persona que los escuche puede diferenciarlos de forma inmediata, los probe con mis cajas yamaha y con un juego de bafles DIY de un amigo con tweters Fountek de cinta y woofer Perleess. No creo que un capacitor de 250 dolares suene 250 veces mejor que un capacitor de 1 dolar, pero si te puedo decir que escuche un filtro con un cap de poly comun contra un auricap y los agudos sonaban diferentes, no se si decirles que justifico la inversion pero diferente suena seguro.
Saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

cuando decia que el audio era subjetivo me referia a eso, la gente no quiere escuchar la musica como fue grabada sino como le gustaria que fuera reproducida, hay demaciadas variantes, e "interpretaciones" para determinar la alta fidelidad, actualmente hay pocos amplificadores que tengan vicios considerables en el audio, la mayoria es "aceptable"


----------



## ehbressan

Helminto G. dijo:


> cuando decia que el audio era subjetivo me referia a eso, la gente no quiere escuchar la musica como fue grabada sino como le gustaria que fuera reproducida, hay demaciadas variantes, e "interpretaciones" para determinar la alta fidelidad, actualmente hay pocos amplificadores que tengan vicios considerables en el audio, la mayoria es "aceptable"



Hola Helmintog, totalmente de acuerdo con vos, pero no toda la gente, hay gente que si y gente que no. Cada cual escucha lo que quiere y como quiere, eso no esta en discusion.
Lo que se debate aca es que es alta fidelidad y que no. Lo que decis con respecto a los amplificadores tambien es verdad. Cualquier amplificador moderno, bien diseñado y construido va a sonar bien, y si haces un test serio, seguramente no vas a encontrar diferencias. Si las vas a escuchar con equipos de malos diseños, mal construidos o economicos.
Por ejemplo, lo que siempre digo de los valvulares, si te lo pudistes construir con bajo presupuesto, va a sonar diferente que un buen transistorizado, por que va a tener mucha distorsion, linda, pero mucha. Si queres que un valvular suene igual que un transistorizado, va a costar como un auto 0 Km. De cualquier manera, la electronica es la que menos influye en el sonido final, lo que mas lo afecta es la grabacion, los parlantes y la sala.
Con respecto a la sanata de Matrix, no realice nunca un test con la seriedad que ellos cuentan que los realizan, asi que no podria calificarlos, seria poco serio. De cualquier manera, cuando se hace una comparacion, esta debe tener absoluto rigor cientifico, si no, no sirve. Es totalmente subjetiva.
Sds.


----------



## Helminto G.

"cientificamente" podemos colgarle cuantos parametros se nos den la gana a algo para decir que es mejor, creo que despues de tanto y aunque haya muchas fraces o principios nadie dice cuales son los parametros rigurosos de alta fidelidad, teniendo en cuenta que no se puede llegar a la perfeccion, y con lo de subjetivo voy a eso de que cual es la alta fidelidad, si hay parametros, incluso la preion de aire que afecta al audio, eso creo yo ningun oido humano lo persive


----------



## ehbressan

Hay muchos parametros, incluso la presion y temperatura del aire.
Algunos estan bajo control, otros no.
Los que no podemos controlar, dejalos como estan, nada podemos hacer.
Los que si, elijamos su mejor condicion, de eso se trata la hi fi.
Es sabido que no podemos reproducir las condiciones originales, bueno, entonces tratemos de acercarnos lo mas posible. No nos alejemos. Si no, estariamos escuchando musica con discos de pasta en Victrolas. Y eso no existe mas.
Sds.


----------



## Helminto G.

entonces el hi-fi es mas bien una mania?, nunca hay un termino, cada dia se "descubrira" un nuevo parametro aunque sea inperseptible y estos "maniacos" iran a mejorar sus sistemas

ahora que me ilumino: si en una cadena de audio cada eslabon debe ser lo mejor en cuanto a fidelidad, los oidos no son parte de la cadena?
si mi sistema no es tan bueno no habria "tanta fidelidad" y si mis oidos no lo escuchan, en eso fallarian los oidos asi que mas de lo que pueden estos es inutil mejorar


----------



## ehbressan

Helminto G. dijo:


> entonces el hi-fi es mas bien una mania?, nunca hay un termino, cada dia se "descubrira" un nuevo parametro aunque sea inperseptible y estos "maniacos" iran a mejorar sus sistemas
> 
> ahora que me ilumino: si en una cadena de audio cada eslabon debe ser lo mejor en cuanto a fidelidad, los oidos no son parte de la cadena?
> si mi sistema no es tan bueno no habria "tanta fidelidad" y si mis oidos no lo escuchan, en eso fallarian los oidos asi que mas de lo que pueden estos es inutil mejorar



Si queres verlo asi, si 
Los maniaticos han pasado del tambor grabado, por la pasta, el vinilo, las valvulas, el cassette, los viejos diseños de transistores, etc. hasta llegar a lo que tenemos hoy en dia.
Si queres verlos asi, si 
Un sordo, tiene el eslabon roto 
Sds.

PD: Pero ojo al piojo, no confundir con la mania de los audiofools, que escuchan con cables magicos de U$S 1000 el metro, tienen oidos dorados y escuchan distorsion con equipos valvulares SET de 7,5W y cajas acusticas de un solo parlante, ehhhh......
Ahi te doy la razon sobre lo que dijistes en el msg #121.


----------



## cyverlarva

> Es sabido que no podemos reproducir las condiciones originales, bueno, entonces tratemos de acercarnos lo mas posible. No nos alejemos. Si no, estariamos escuchando musica con discos de pasta en Victrolas. Y eso no existe mas.



Cuando alguien reproduce audio, hay que diferenciar algo, una cosa es reproducirlo, otra es recrearlo. El uso y abuso de ciertas herramientas produce precisamente lo opuesto al efecto para lo que fueron diseñadas, un equalizador es una herramienta que permite adaptar la respuesta del equipo al entorno,  el que te gusten mas graves y le des a la perilla es un efecto secundario
Hay algo muy importante, el sentido mas estricto de la musica es transmitir emociones, sentimientos, mi abuelo escuchaba musica con una radio a valvulas y un parlante de 5 pulgadas y se volvia loco, yo escucho con 4 amplificadores, 8 parlantes y dos subwoofers, te puedo asegurar que el fueguito que sentia mi abuelo en el pecho es el mismo que siento yo cuando escucho esa musica que me gusta.  Lo mas  importante es el mensaje, esa es la sutil diferencia entre melomano y audiofilo. Sinceramente prefiero "A kind of blue" de Miles Davis en Vinilo, que cualquier mega-super-audio-cd de 24 bits 192 KHZ, el 90 % de la musica esta grabada en analogico, se habla de la diferencia de formatos y que el cd con 16 bits, que el HDCD con 20 bits, el DVD-A con 24 bits, y el master en que esta grabado? Pulse de Pink Floyd, un discaso de los grandes, se grabo en un multipista Revox adaptado por Mick de Paravicini, el multipista es analogico.


----------



## ehbressan

Pero, cual es la diferencia ?
Cualquier formato de audio digital, de calidad, es lo mismo que cualquier grabacion analogica, con la desventaja que una cinta magnetica va a meter un monton de ruido y un vinilo, tambien.
Despues, los sonidos que estan grabados en dichos soportes, son los mismos. No hay nada magico que los diferencie. Son solo frecuencias a distintos niveles. Los rangos dinamicos son los mismos, y si me dicen "nooo el vinilo suena mejor", estamos nuevamente en un tema subjetivo, opinable y no medible, poco serio. Serio es lo mensurable, ya que es repetible y comprobable por cualquiera. Es como creer o no creer, si uno se basa en creencias, es poco serio. Cuando algo se mide, se acabaron las creencias. Simplemente, es. Yo no creo en la existencia del aire, porque existe, no es necesario creer en el. Simplemente es.
Bueno, por lo menos.... asi lo veo yo. 
Sds.


----------



## Helminto G.

ehbressan dijo:


> Los maniaticos han pasado del tambor grabado, por la pasta, el vinilo, las valvulas, el cassette, los viejos diseños de transistores, etc. hasta llegar a lo que tenemos hoy en dia.


si no me equivoco stradivarius (si es que se escribe asi) era un obsesivo que revoluciono las salas de audio y nunca logro su objetivo y eso no le quita lo loco



ehbressan dijo:


> PD: Pero ojo al piojo, no confundir con la mania de los audiofools, que escuchan con cables magicos de U$S 1000 el metro, tienen oidos dorados y escuchan distorsion con equipos valvulares SET de 7,5W y cajas acusticas de un solo parlante, ehhhh......
> Ahi te doy la razon sobre lo que dijistes en el msg #121.


eso mas que locura son alusinaciones 



cyverlarva dijo:


> Hay algo muy importante, el sentido mas estricto de la musica es transmitir emociones, sentimientos, mi abuelo escuchaba musica con una radio a valvulas y un parlante de 5 pulgadas y se volvia loco, yo escucho con 4 amplificadores, 8 parlantes y dos subwoofers, te puedo asegurar que el fueguito que sentia mi abuelo en el pecho es el mismo que siento yo cuando escucho esa musica que me gusta. Lo mas importante es el mensaje, esa es la sutil diferencia entre melomano y audiofilo. Sinceramente prefiero "A kind of blue" de Miles Davis en Vinilo, que cualquier mega-super-audio-cd de 24 bits 192 KHZ, el 90 % de la musica esta grabada en analogico, se habla de la diferencia de formatos y que el cd con 16 bits, que el HDCD con 20 bits, el DVD-A con 24 bits, y el master en que esta grabado? Pulse de Pink Floyd, un discaso de los grandes, se grabo en un multipista Revox adaptado por Mick de Paravicini, el multipista es analogico.



ya lo he dicho, subjetivo



ehbressan dijo:


> Pero, cual es la diferencia ?
> Cualquier formato de audio digital, de calidad, es lo mismo que cualquier grabacion analogica, con la desventaja que una cinta magnetica va a meter un monton de ruido y un vinilo, tambien.
> Despues, los sonidos que estan grabados en dichos soportes, son los mismos. No hay nada magico que los diferencie. Son solo frecuencias a distintos niveles. Los rangos dinamicos son los mismos, y si me dicen "nooo el vinilo suena mejor", estamos nuevamente en un tema subjetivo, opinable y no medible, poco serio. Serio es lo mensurable, ya que es repetible y comprobable por cualquiera. Es como creer o no creer, si uno se basa en creencias, es poco serio. Cuando algo se mide, se acabaron las creencias. Simplemente, es. Yo no creo en la existencia del aire, porque existe, no es necesario creer en el. Simplemente es.
> Bueno, por lo menos.... asi lo veo yo.
> Sds.




bueno cuando el tambor grabado no imaginaban la grabacion digital y no sabian que era posible, hasta que alguien creyo que seria posible, la ciencia tambien es cosa de creer, para medir nesecitas rangos y al final de donde provienen esos rangos



pd: siendo exigentes a mas no poder la reproduccion digital no es igual a la onda analogica primera, pero la diferencia es absolutamente despresiable


----------



## ehbressan

Helminto G. dijo:


> eso mas que locura son alusinaciones



Si, pero alucionaciones mas que caras !!!! 




Helminto G. dijo:


> pd: siendo exigentes a mas no poder la reproduccion digital no es igual a la onda analogica primera, pero la diferencia es absolutamente despresiable



Si, y cuando es despreciable, ya que no lo escuchamos, cual es la diferencia ? 
Sds.


----------



## Helminto G.

solo se los fundamentos de la diferencia asi que no sere muy presiso la diferencia es que lo digital son ondas cuadradas vueltas a convertir en analogicas y dependiendo del muestreo digital las ondas difieren en pequeñas partes a la onda original, digamos que la reconstruccion de la onda seria escalonada y luego suavisada

pd: si alguien no sabe en que gastar su dinero como esos alusinantes que me lo regale


----------



## Fogonazo

Esto ya se discutió en otro post, no recuerdo cual, la disyuntiva es:

¿ Como quiero escuchar la música ?

Y las respuestas son:
1) Tal y como fue grabada.
2) Como a mi me gusta.

Ambas posturas son respetables y para ambas posturas existen recursos técnicos para lograrlas.

Un caso requiere de amplificadores y previos con mínima distorsión, gabinetes con respuesta extremadamente plana y un recorrido de la señal que garantice que no exista alteración alguna de esta.

En el otro caso aparecen controles de tono con mayor o menor grado de sofisticación, reforzadores de graves, gabinetes para graves con bocinas exponenciales, equipos valvulares, Etc, Etc.


----------



## Helminto G.

no fue este mismo tema? y donde porcierto yo pregunte como te gustaba a ti pero no obtube respuesta?


----------



## cyverlarva

> si no me equivoco stradivarius (si es que se escribe asi) era un obsesivo que revoluciono las salas de audio y nunca logro su objetivo y eso no le quita lo loco



Era un luthier trabajaba con los hijos, armaba violines y violas, algo deberia saber.



> El 6 de mayo de 2006  Christie's subastó un violín Stradivarius llamado "Hammer" en la suma récord de 3.544.000 dólares, la mayor suma pagada por un instrumento musical. Fue adquirido telefónicamente por un comprador anónimo. El récord previo en una subasta por un Stradivarius fue 2.032.000 dólares, por el "Lady Tennant", en Christie's, Nueva York, en abril de 2005 [1].



Wikipedia dixit


> Cualquier formato de audio digital, de calidad, es lo mismo que cualquier grabacion analogica, con la desventaja que una cinta magnetica va a meter un monton de ruido y un vinilo, tambien.



Si reproducis un disco en un winco puede ser, escuchaste algo mejor que un winco?
No lo tomes a mal, pero en que escuchaste vinilo para afirmar algo asi?




> PD: Pero ojo al piojo, no confundir con la mania de los audiofools, que escuchan con cables magicos de U$S 1000 el metro, tienen oidos dorados y escuchan distorsion con equipos valvulares SET de 7,5W y cajas acusticas de un solo parlante, ehhhh......



Si escuchas opera, para que queres un sub de 18 pulgadas , el error es que quieras escuchar reggeton en esa caja. 

Lo que leo es que dan por sentado que lo digital es mejor pero algunas cosas no son tan asi, existe un efecto bastante feo que se llama jitter, tu hermoso tren de unos y ceros no es tan lindo, con unos bien paraditos y ceros bien redonditos, tu tren de unos y ceros son tensiones desde 3.8 a 5.5 consideradas 1 logicos y de 1 a 2.4 volts como 0 logico, el problema es cuando el flip flop que arma el tren, no escupe 44100 cuadraditos por segundo, tenes otro problema a la salida de tu maquina de la verdad tenes un capacitor que se descarga entre cuadradito y cuadradito, y creo que sabes que la descarga del capacitor no copia la señal original. El lector del laser tiene que enfocar su rayo en un punto muy diminuto calcula que seria enfocar un laser en una tapita de gaseosa a 9 metros, y tiene que leer 44.100 espejitos por segundo, cuando el espejito rebota la señal tenes un "uno", cuando no la rebota tenes un "cero" si la rebota y el sensor no la lee tenes sapo, y recurrimos a la biblia de la maquina de la verdad que es el sistema de correccion de errores, despues pasamos al enano que cuenta trenes de 16 cuadraditos para rearmar tu preciosa señal, vamos viendo que la cosa no es tan infalible. 

Si escuchas audio analogico en un equipo de 5000 pesos va a sonar bastante mediocre, en un equipo un poco mas robusto la cosa empieza a cambiar, te puedo asegurar que lo analogico no esta muerto esta bien vivo, no solo en audio, tambien en video. No lo mates asi nomas dale una oportunidad, te lo dice un digitalizado que descubrio la polvora de grande.

Saludos


----------



## ehbressan

Hola cyverlarva, cuando comenzabas la escuela primaria, me compraba un Sansui A-80 como el que tenes, con bandeja Sansui tambien. Desde ahi, hasta aca, tuve varias. La que poseo actualmente es una reliquia Rotel, japonesa, comprada en los 90 (cuando Rotel hacia no solo giradiscos, si no tambien, cajas), junto con ampli Hitachi y cajas Kenwood de susp.acustica. Lo unico que me quedo de ese equipo fue la Rotel. Me encanta como suenan los vinilos, pero cuando llego el CD, no escuche nunca mas en ese soporte.
Lo que comentas de los aspectos digitales es cierto, el tema es, quien lo distingue ? alguien puede discernirlo ?
Seguramente si lo comparan con vinilo si, pero no porque suene mejor o peor el programa musical, si no porque sonara distinto, el roce de la pua y algun ruido inevitable que se colara, hara que quien escucha, detecte cuando suena uno y cuando otro. Si el digital tiene el jitter, el medio mecanico tiene el wow and flutter, y asi podemos seguir discutiendo un rato, que la ecualizacion RIAA no es siempre la ideal y que como en todo, siempre hay compromisos. Esta bien que el musico tenga que comer, pero ninguno se ha quejado del medio digital.
Ademas no creo que yo, ni tampoco vos, tengamos oidos dorados como para establecer per se  que uno suena mejor que el otro, simplemente podemos decir que nos gusta y citar datos de la realidad para afirmar nuestra opinion. Y nuevamente vuelvo a opinar que lo que mas influye en la calidad de lo que escuchamos es la grabacion, los parlantes y la sala. No el soporte, que en el caso de lo digital, es mi preferido, pero no los formatos comprimidos.
Y por el lado del costo del equipo, entramos en un tema de Hi End, que para mi son estupideces, caza bobos con plata que quieren demostrar que la tienen, diciendo "mira lo que me compre", "sabes como suena", "al equipo de Tito, lo paso por encima". He estado en Wullich, en Quesada AyV en lo de Pastrana (a veces me carteo por email), y lo que te venden, suena bien, pero un equipo de medio pelo, en una sala adecuada, no tiene nada que envidiarle, y si le hacen un test doble a ciegas, no se como van a hacer para justificar su precio. Y aca entramos nuevamente en un tema de seriedad. Los parametros mandan y cuando hay dudas, test doble a ciegas. Lo demas es muy poco serio. 
Ahora si uno opina "a mi me gusta mas", como te digo sobre lo digital, esta barbaro. Pero no digamos que es mejor, o que es alta fidelidad. Cada uno escucha como quiere lo que quiere y esta bien.
Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cyverlarva dijo:


> *Si escuchas audio analogico en un equipo de 5000 pesos va a sonar bastante mediocre, en un equipo un poco mas robusto la cosa empieza a cambiar,* te puedo asegurar que lo analogico no esta muerto esta bien vivo, no solo en audio, tambien en video. No lo mates asi nomas dale una oportunidad, te lo dice un digitalizado que descubrio la polvora de grande.



No es que lo analógico esté muerto, por que el mundo es ANALOGICO y lo va a ser por siempre, pero no me podés decir que el digital no es tan infalible, por que el jitter te molesta en la secuencia de pulsos y los errores de enfoque del laser te activan los correctores de errores, pero que el analógico se escucha mejor a medida que pagás mas .

La digitalización de una señal y su reconstrucción han sido probadas matemáticamente que son INFALIBLES, al igual que la corrección de errores...bajo ciertas condiciones, así que a igualdad de condiciones y con la correcta aplicación de la teoría, ambas señales - digital y analógica - suenan IGUAL al final de la cadena.

Por supuesto que no hay perfección en los mecanismos de arrastre para los sistemas digitales, *como tampoco la hay para los sistemas analógicos*, así que a medida que pagás más, tenés mayor calidad en estos mecanismos y se reducen los problemas derivados de ellos, pero eso no es justificación para decir que lo analógico se escucha mejor que lo digital...

PD: En ningún momento he hablado de compresión con pérdidas, por que eso es una historia diferente.


----------



## Helminto G.

ehbressan dijo:


> simplemente podemos decir que nos gusta y citar datos de la realidad para afirmar nuestra opinion.
> Sds.


[ironia]haaa ya entiendo eso del hi-fi[/ironia]


----------



## ehbressan

Helminto G. dijo:


> [ironia]haaa ya entiendo eso del hi-fi[/ironia]



Hola helmintog, no entiendo lo de tu ironia ???
Sds.


----------



## Helminto G.

a _*mi*_ manera de pensar lo que cite de tu comentario es a lo que se refiere la alta fidelidad "decir lo que les gusta y citar datos "objetivos" para respaldarlos


----------



## cyverlarva

Ezavalla, mi nombre es Maxi, soy amante de la musica y de la electronica , tuve la suerte de conocer mucha gente que se dedica a la comercializacion de audio de muy alto nivel, gracias a esto pude escuchar algunas maquinas que son dificiles de encontrar, tal como unas ByW Matrix 801, algun que otro Audio Research, un par de Krells, mi equipo es chiquitito, y te puedo decir que lo caro suena mejor que lo barato, lo que si podemos polemizar horas es si 10.000 pesos que es lo que vale un ampli de los medianos son justificables para lo que te da. Te propongo escuchar un vinilo en una bandeja Pioneer con capsula Ortofon, con un precio del conjunto de 900 pesos argentinos y escuchar el mismo disco con una bandeja Sansui Sr-929 con capsula Van den Hul Colibri con un precio de 6000 dolares y me decis que suena mejor. Si te puedo decir que un par de cables de 2000 dolares son un chiste de mal gusto. Pero ojo no todo son espejitos de colores. En lo que si estamos de acuerdo es que hay un nivel en que entras en la estupides, un amplificador de 40.000 dolares es una estupides, para una persona como yo con el sueldo que tengo, para una persona que gana 100.000 dolares al mes es producto a su alcance. El audio digital es una alternativa, como lo es el analogico, en mi mundo hay de los dos, pero aclaremos digital no es mejor que analogico, es mas practico y barato, no mejor. Escuchaste algun reproductor Sony de la primera epoca, la calidad es deplorable, y eso que trabajaban a 16 bits con 4 oversampling, Philips fue mas inteligente trabajo a 12 bits con 8 oversampling y su producto fue mucho mas musical. 
Me gustaria aclarar algo no soy un troll en busca de polemica, soy un Tecnico Electronico al que le gusta el audio, me gustaria charlar con vos algunas particularidades de la conversion analogico/digital, como sistemas de conversion especializados, conversores de coma flotante y sistemas de conversion no lineales, te aseguro que hay cosas de lo digital que dejan mucho que desear.
Saludos y espero que podamos intercambiar opiniones
Maxi


----------



## ehbressan

Helminto G. dijo:


> a _*mi*_ manera de pensar lo que cite de tu comentario es a lo que se refiere la alta fidelidad "decir lo que les gusta y citar datos "objetivos" para respaldarlos



Ahh OK, no es mi vision de la alta fidelidad, pero te entiendo y respeto.
Sds.


----------



## Helminto G.

hablar de esto es una pelea interminable, asi, pelea, y como dices cosa de viciones y respeto, que en este caso es mutuo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cyverlarva dijo:


> Me gustaria aclarar algo *no soy un troll en busca de polemica*, soy un Tecnico Electronico al que le gusta el audio, me gustaria charlar con vos algunas particularidades de la conversion analogico/digital, como sistemas de conversion especializados, conversores de coma flotante y sistemas de conversion no lineales, te aseguro que hay cosas de lo digital que dejan mucho que desear.



  
Si lo del Troll lo decís por mi firma...estás equivocado. Yo nunca dije ni pensé que fueras un troll. Mi firma está para recordarme a mí y a quien la lea que no hay que discutir con los trolls, y motivo de esas discusiones es que no aparezco en la lista de usuarios mientras estoy en el foro...vos verás cual ha sido mi experiencia en este sitio...

PD: La firma está así hace ya un par de meses...

Y claro que me gustaría compartir alguna conversación sobre las técnicas  de conversión digitales y su degeneración por el tema costos, así que cuando quieras....puedes comenzar un tema nuevo con ese contenido...

Saludos!


----------



## Helminto G.

y eso a mi me gustaria leerlo!!!


----------



## cyverlarva

No por favor, lo de troll lo escribi porque un usuario con 3 post que se enganche en una discusion es un tema, posteo en varios foros y el tema de las usuarios nuevos que generan polemica esta mal visto. No lo dije por tu firma ni por ningun comentario hacia mi persona. Quisiera dejar eso bien aclarado.


----------



## electromecanico

ezavalla dijo:


> Si lo del Troll lo decís por mi firma...estás equivocado. Yo nunca dije ni pensé que fueras un troll. Mi firma está para recordarme a mí y a quien la lea que no hay que discutir con los trolls, y motivo de esas discusiones es que no aparezco en la lista de usuarios mientras estoy en el foro...vos verás cual ha sido mi experiencia en este sitio...
> 
> PD: La firma está así hace ya un par de meses...
> 
> Y claro que me gustaría compartir alguna conversación sobre las técnicas de conversión digitales y su degeneración por el tema costos, así que cuando quieras....puedes comenzar un tema nuevo con ese contenido...
> 
> Saludos!


estamos esperando ese nuevo tema pero tengan en cuenta algo muy importante :

 "No digas nada si no deseas ayudar al usuario". 

sacado del siguiente texto

http://www.sindominio.net/ayuda/preguntas-inteligentes.html

expuesto en el siguiente tema
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/hacer-preguntas-manera-inteligente-19957/index3.html

esto lo voy a empezar a poner mas seguido asi todos lo leen


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cyverlarva dijo:


> No por favor, lo de troll lo escribi porque un usuario con 3 post que se enganche en una discusion es un tema, posteo en varios foros y el tema de las usuarios nuevos que generan polemica esta mal visto. No lo dije por tu firma ni por ningun comentario hacia mi persona. Quisiera dejar eso bien aclarado.



Ok. No hay problema con eso.



electromecanico dijo:


> estamos esperando ese nuevo tema pero  tengan en cuenta algo muy importante :
> *"No digas nada si no deseas ayudar al usuario"*.
> sacado del siguiente texto
> http://www.sindominio.net/ayuda/preguntas-inteligentes.html
> expuesto en el siguiente tema
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/hacer-preguntas-manera-inteligente-19957/index3.html
> esto lo voy a empezar a poner mas seguido asi todos lo leen



  
Esto no lo entendí...que tiene que ver con lo que estamos hablando?


----------



## electromecanico

una forma de decir que no nos no peliemos y si discutamos y *queremos ver ese nuevo tema*, y perdon si sono mal la frase*"No digas nada si no deseas ayudar al usuario"*.no es en alucion en nada puntual, es solo a lo que me referia primero. perdon ezevalla y cyverlarva si me exprese mal. pero leean ese tema esta muy bueno con respecto a lo que tiene que ser un foro tecnico, y aclaro nuebamente nadie se sienta tocado, epro aveces caemos en pelea y no seguimos la discucion que es de donde garronieros aprendices como yo sacamos provecho de depredadores con mucho conocimiento como los hay en este foro, me saco el sombrero


----------



## julienalexander

le unico que tengo que decir sobre el post original de fogonazo, es sobre digital vs. analogico, concuerdo plenamente que las señales audibles de los vinilos (dejemos el ruido de la pua a un lado), de las cintas masters y de los cds es completamente igual; pero aca viene el tema que no tiene que ver ni con electronica ni con sonido, sino con medicina. 



> ehhh... pero... ¿que tiene que ver con medicina esto de analogico vs. digital?



bueno, parece ser que el cuerpo no solo escucha por los oidos... si suena raro, lo se. bueno, en realidad si escucha por los oidos, pero a lo que me refiero es que los parlantes no solo emiten señales audibles. hace varios años ya, descubrieron que las frecuencias sonoras no audibles pueden ser captadas por diversas partes del cuerpo (la piel y los fluidos, por ejemplo), eso significa que una grabacion que tenga mas rango de frequencias, sera interpretada por el oyente de una manera mas rica que si solo fuera una señal audible. la diferencia en audio es nula, pero acuerdense de que la musica que escuchamos no solo depende de si tenemos cera o no en los oidos, depende tambien del cerebro (esa cosa que interpteta lo que percibimos). por lo tanto si percibimos mas cosas, la interpretacion sera mayor. por eso si me dan a elegir entre cd y vinilo... me quedo con las masters! XD. mientras que sea un cd original/copia del original, estereo, todo bien! 

pero realmente la diferencia se nota mucho cuando estas en un ensayo de una banda; si comparas eso con lo que se grabo del ensayo... me quedo mil veces con el ensayo...

bueno, me voy a escuchar en mp3 XD saludos


----------



## antiworldx

no offtopiquienn el tema por favor! el tema de los trolls anda por otro lado, tambien aqui en la sala de charla.


----------



## Fogonazo

Respecto al error *"Jitter"*

Este fue uno de los inconvenientes que aparecieron en los primeros estudios de grabación y masterización completamente digitales ya que a pesar de la calidad de las bases de tiempo de los conversores AD/DA estas tendían a des-sincronizarse.
En un primer momento se solucionó con la implementación de un Clock maestro a todos los equipos con transmisión en protocolo *AES/EBU*(*A*udio *E*ngineering *S*ociety/*E*uropean *B*roadcasting *U*nion) este protocolo se baso en otro anterior que no recuerdo.

Antes de esta implementación, eventualmente los resultados del error se podían llegar a hacer notables, llegando a veces a desaparecer algún dato lo que producía "Clicks" fácilmente audibles.

En la electrónica para consumo masivo esto también se solucionó al implementarse el estándar *S/PDIF* (*S*ony/*P*hilips *D*igital *I*nterface *F*ormat) en el cual la misma fuente de datos contiene la señal de "Clock" de manera de sincronizar el clock local con el maestro con que fue realizada la grabación.

*Respecto al soporte "Vinilo"*
Suponiendo que existiera alguna ventaja auditiva de este medio (Disco de Vinilo) por sobre un soporte digital, esta (Supuesta ventaja) nunca podría justificar el empleo del vinilo por:
Degradación del contenido con el uso.
Degradación del contenido por manipuleo.
Degradación del contenido por la deposición de polvo sobre la superficie debido al efecto vórtice que provoca el solo echo de reproducir el disco de vinilo.
Desgaste del medio de lectura (Púa)

Si bien es cierto que aún se emplean máquinas de grabación profesional análogas estas se emplean a gusto del productor y/o músico para lograr algún tipo de sonido particular coincidente con el "Gusto" del productor y/o músico, al igual que se emplean los previos o consolas valvulares.
En definitiva las máquinas análogas, los previos y consolas valvulares se emplean como un "Efecto" mas de los habituales que emplea el músico para lograr su arte y lograr un sonido particular.

*Pregunta:*
Un disco de vinilo sale de hacer un grabado mecánico de la reproducción acústica de una grabación "Master".
¿ Que tipo de soporte posee esa grabación ?


----------



## ehbressan

Tal cual Fogonazo, lo digital no es mejor que lo analogico (en este caso el vinilo), musicalmente hablando (la señal, el programa), como tampoco el vinilo es mejor que el CD. Que cada uno tiene sus problemas, obvio. Que eliminar los problemas en el medio mecanico es mas caro que en el medio digital, a las pruebas me remito y que de los dos, el mas fiable, de menor mantenimiento a lo largo del tiempo es el CD, creo que no lo duda nadie. 
Es por ese motivo, que cuando aparecio el CD, no escuche nunca mas vinilos. Y despues de escuchar equipos caros para reproducir vinilos, segui escuchando CD. Seria poco serio decir que el CD suena mejor que el vinilo (sin contar fritura y demas etc.), ya que habria que respaldarlo con datos objetivos. Pero no escucho diferencias, por lo que elijo el CD, por su practicidad, confiabilidad y duracion sin deterioro de lo grabado.
Hay quien prefiere el vinilo, barbaro. Pero que no me digan que suena mejor, porque si no esta respaldado seriamente (con pruebas AB dobles a ciegas o parametros escuchables y mensurables), estamos hablando de gustos, de "a mi me parece", de "para mi es mejor" y eso, es totalmente subjetivo. 
Mira si aparece otro que dice "yo escuche un vinilo especial, grado audiofilo, en una bandeja de 30000 Dls con una capsula MC de 20000 Dls. y lo compare con un Discman marca "Sacaelcamion" que viene en la Topolin de regalo, y para mi suena mejor el discman".
Que hacemos ? lo descalificamos ? por que ? alguien midio algo ? o solo nosotros tenemos razon, debido a que tenemos "oidos dorados" ?
Bueno, creo que por ahi pasa el nudo de la alta fidelidad, de lo subjetivo y de lo objetivo.
Es entendible y esperable que tantos años de propaganda y lavados de cerebros, muchos opinen influenciados por las politicas de venta de las empresas y los comerciantes que necesitan vender para subsistir. Que en la mayoria de los casos, los componentes mas caros son mejor que los mas baratos, seguro. Pero, hay diferencia en como suenan ? Alguien la puede escuchar ? Cuando te prueban un equipo, unas cajas o un cable, acceden a realizar una prueba a ciegas y en donde el que identifique que equipo, cable esta sonando mejor, sea el que te lo quiere vender ?
El par de veces que lo sugeri, se ofendieron.
Bueno, asi lo veo yo.
Sds.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

algo que me parece que nunca hablaron en ningun tema de estos de audio, vinolo vs cd y todo eso. alguna vez hablaron de los materiales en que se graban los vinilos??? o sea, el disco de metal donde una pua escarba para hacer los surcos, y de ahi se hace que se yo que con el vinilo y se sacan copias. por que todos dicen de las puas para reproducir, pero de la grabacion del vinilo que???

en esas diferencias creo que el cd se destaca, o no?

saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

algunas veces busque informacion de los "cortadores de viniles" pero la informacion que encontre es muy inpresisa y desisti


----------



## ehbressan

Si mal no recuerdo, se mecanizan dos patrones de metal (que son replicas inversas del disco, no se si no eran de oro o bañados en oro), uno por lado del disco. Luego van a una prensa de estampado, en donde se pone la etiqueta sobre el patron inferior, arriba una bola informe de vinilo y encima la otra etiqueta, y baja la prensa con el patron de arriba. Cuando sube, esta el vinilo estampado y con las etiquetas pegadas.
Lo unico que resta es recortar los bordes, que quedan desparejos luego de la prensada.
Creo que lo vi en un documental, hace como quichicientos años. 
Sds.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

aja, de eso hablaba, y en el mecanizado de esos patrones, no hay errores??


----------



## ehbressan

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> aja, de eso hablaba, y en el mecanizado de esos patrones, no hay errores??



Si los hay, en toda la fabricacion industrial en serie, hay errores. Por eso existen las tolerancias.
Las mismas que aparecen en una resistencia, estan en todo lo que el ser humano fabrique.
Y en lo que no se fabrique en serie, tambien. Solo que podes acercarte mas al nominal, pero va a ser mas caro. Ademas, dime con que mides y te dire cuan preciso eres.
Sds.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

claro ehbressan, pero no se si se entiende lo que quiero decir


----------



## crimson

En la época de los vinilos mi hermano vivía en Francia, y cuando venía a visitarnos me traía discos de la Deutsche Grammophon (alemanes) que eran increíblemente superiores a los nacionales de entonces, que los deberían fabricar con plástico de envase de lavandina derretido, porque eran finitos y tenían "alabeo", esa deformación que cuando lo ponías en el  plato no quedaba totalmente pegado a éste, sino que en algunos lados subía y bajaba la cápsula. Conservo algunos discos de Bach de esa época y aún hoy suenan impecables, despuésde casi 30 años... éso es diferencia de calidad. Saludos C


----------



## julienalexander

buen punto zeta_bola_1; es verdad, en cuanto a metodo de grabacion el cd se impone al vinilo por bastante. las prensa es un buen metodo para grabacion en superficies, pero exigir una calidad optima respecto a tanta informacion en tan poco espacio... es mucho pedir aunque estemos tratando de una presa con superficie de oro. ademas la grabacion del cd tiene la ventaja de que es manejada por pics, siendo mas exacta si esta bien configurada la relacion "velocidad del motor/secuencia del laser"
por eso y por la larga duracion sin desgate o deterioro me quedaria con el cd; de todas maneras prefiero tener los 2 formatos y los dos reproductores. bandeja de vinilos, proximamente en mi casa  jaja


 P.S.: sigo quedandome con los masters XD


----------



## ehbressan

crimson dijo:


> En la época de los vinilos mi hermano vivía en Francia, y cuando venía a visitarnos me traía discos de la Deutsche Grammophon (alemanes) que eran increíblemente superiores a los nacionales de entonces, que los deberían fabricar con plástico de envase de lavandina derretido, porque eran finitos y tenían "alabeo", esa deformación que cuando lo ponías en el  plato no quedaba totalmente pegado a éste, sino que en algunos lados subía y bajaba la cápsula. Conservo algunos discos de Bach de esa época y aún hoy suenan impecables, despuésde casi 30 años... éso es diferencia de calidad. Saludos C



Uhhh, los discos de la Deutsche grammophon son legendarios, das ist qualitat !!! (perdon por la falta de umblaut, pero no me acuerdo como se tipea). 
Nunca tuve uno, si pude escuchar alguno de clasica, pero en esa epoca, no era muy amante de la clasica, asi que, si bien me encanto como sonaba, no lo pude disfrutar.
Supongo que hoy dia, deben de tener un catalogo en CD, quizas ....
Sds.


----------



## electromecanico

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> algo que me parece que nunca hablaron en ningun tema de estos de audio, vinolo vs cd y todo eso. alguna vez hablaron de los materiales en que se graban los vinilos??? o sea, el disco de metal donde una pua escarba para hacer los surcos, y de ahi se hace que se yo que con el vinilo y se sacan copias. por que todos dicen de las puas para reproducir, pero de la grabacion del vinilo que???
> 
> en esas diferencias creo que el cd se destaca, o no?
> 
> saludos


 yo en algun tema esto ya lo conte cuando yo era chico mi viejo tenia una "cortadora de discos" que mas o menos el funcionamiento era asi se ponia un disco virgen base de aluminio con un recubrimiento negro en una de sus caras  donde apoyaba la pua del tamaño de dos paquetes de cigarrillos con un brazo con todo tipo de regulaciones y esta pua tallaba el disco por calor y era movida por un amplificador valvular de 100 watts en clase a tenia un trafo toroidal de unos 30 o mas cm de diametro y unos 15 cm de altura y luego con esto se mandaba a prenzar un negativo para luego volver a prensar y salia el disco final esto ultimo no estoy muy seguro como era averiguo y despues cuento


----------



## antiworldx

Lo que tu "viejo" tenia, era el grabador del original. Despues se hacia el master... y luego ya se hacian las copias. A veces se volvia a hacer el proceso para hacer mas negativos y así hacer copias simultaneas. En alguna enciclopedia vi ese proceso.


----------



## cyverlarva

> ademas la grabacion del cd tiene la ventaja de que es manejada por pics, siendo mas exacta si esta bien configurada la relacion "velocidad del motor/secuencia del laser"



Los cd comerciales no se graban con pics, se utiliza el sistema de Stamper.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

cyverlarva dijo:


> se utiliza el sistema de Stamper.


 

exacto, por eso preguntaba que sistema es mejor


----------



## julienalexander

sigue siendo similar el proceso, esta todo controlado por tiempos. a lo que me referia es que el proceso no tiene metodos mecanicos que puedan originar perdida de calidad


----------



## torresound

lo del golden ear es válido en mp3


----------



## PEBE

Yo sigo con la misma idea que con las "ventajas de escuchar vinilos". Tener un amplificador valvular no te va a dar un sonido muy diferente al transistorizado, lo se por que e utilizado amplificadores fender a valvulas y los marshall a transistores y el unico factor que influye en tu salida de audio es la guitarra que utilices (en mi caso),  mas alla de eso las diferencias son casi nulas. ¿por qué tener un amplificador a valvulas? por puro romanticismo y ya.


----------



## antiworldx

Ya habia mencionado anteriormente... es como manejar un auto con inyeccion electronica o a carburador. Ya es el gusto particular de cada quien.


----------



## julienalexander

en realidad el sonido entre valvular y transistorizado si varia; el sonido de las valvulas en mas "calido". como dijo fogonazo en algun post (con otras palabras): 'esto no signifca que sea mejor, va segun el gusto; y si de fidelidad se trata, se imponen los transistorizados, porque al hacer el sonido mas calido, no lo estas reproduciendo como lo penso el artista'. y ademas, es mas complicado darse cuenta de la diferencia entre un valvular y un transitorizado para guitarra, porque no tocas exactamente lo mismo nunca, siempre cambia. y tambien que al ser un solo intrumento el que suena, no tenes los matices propios que crean los instrumentos al sonar al mismo tiempo, lo cual le da el toque distintivo al sonido.

saludos!


----------



## PEBE

Completamente de acuerdo con julienalexander. Es imposible recordar como sonaba tu guitarra un dia antes  es por eso que un amp con tubos de vacio no nos molesta usarlo los musicos. 
Hace poco llegue a la conclusion de que los valvulares de marca suenan un poco diferente a los de transistores debido al ecualizador que tienen. Yo e hecho las pruebas y definitivamente uno transistorisado tiene la misma altura que uno valvular y si eculizas bien tu amp, puedes llegar al sonido que quieras.
Para mi gusto los marshall son los que le van mas a lo tradicional y definitivamente los que no me gustan para nada (para tocar guitarra) son los pv. ustedes que opinan?


----------



## julienalexander

yo tengo un marshall y la verdad, despues de probar otras marcas me decepcione un poco; no tiene un equalizador que pueda cambiar el sonido de manera radical; me sirve por ejemplo para un teclado al que no se le notan los graves, pero para guitarra... deja mucho que desear; incluso los marshall con mil perillas me siguen quedando chicos... con un vox que probe (casi basico) le saque mejores sonidos a la guitarra... para mi los marshall estan para amplificar no para ecualizar. 

perdon que te pregunte, pero ¿como llegaste a la conclusion de que el sonido de los valvulares se los da el ecualizador? habria que hacer la prueba con uno mixto; osea: el ecualizador, transitorizado; y el amplificador en si, a valvulas. ahi podriamos ver que cambia. para mi es el tema de que usas valvulas y punto. obviamente si usas valvulas para el ecualizador el sonido va a ser mas notorio que si solo las usas para amplificar. al menos eso dice la teoria del caos 

saludos gente

P.S.: y propongo que volvamos al tema central porque ya se nos fue un poco a otro lado la conversacion XD


----------



## ecotronico

Hola a todos.

Aprovecho de decirles que estan muy interesante las respuestas de ustedes. Geniales las 10 mentiras, son detalles que no tenia idea.

Quiero aportar algo:

Segui leyendo las respuestas y me di cuenta de un detalle que nombro FELIBAR12 :

" que opinan de los parlantes o microfonos con bobinas de oro? "

En esa pregunta hay un gran detalle: MICROFONO y PARLANTE son dos tipos de transductores.
Un transductor es cualquier dispositivo que convierte una señal desde un tipo de energia a otra.
Cabe señalar que el sonido es una señal trnasmitida como energía mecánica: ondas que viajan por medio de un fluido (aire por ejemplo).

Así, un micrófono trasforma energía mecánica en energía eléctrica y a su vez, el parlante transforma desde energía eléctrica en energía mecánica.

A que quiero llegar:

A que es sumamente importante contar con un buen transductor, para poder realizar lo mas fielmente posible la grabación y/o reproducción de un sonido. Osea, un buen microfono y un buen par de parlantes.

Para entender mejor, se puede comparar con un Opto-acoplador, el cual transforma energia  luminica en energia electrica (digamos foton a electron). Todos esperamos que la conversion sea lo mas fielmente posible a la original para no deteriorar la señal. Siempre se espera tener el mejor sensor posible, para que las lecturas sean lo menos erroneas.

Para el caso del sonido es lo mismo.
Por lo tanto, yo me quedo con tener un buen microfono y un buen par de parlantes para lograr mejor fidelidad. En el caso de las guitarras (o bajos) electricas, por supuesto que el transductor son las capsulas. Asi que en ese caso hay que escoger buenas capsulas.

Con respecto a los circuitos de pre-amplificacion y amplificacion, creo que no hay mucho que decir.
Una vez teniendo nuestro sonido en forma de señal electrica, con la electronica se puede hacer maravillas, esto ya son temas conocidos y tratados en otros lugares del foro.

Si el trato de la señal es mediante sistema digital, hay que considerar una apropiada frecuencia de muestreo (minimo 44100 Hz, por estandar) y una buena resolucion en bits (16 como mínimo); por canal.

Espero no haber sido tan latero.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## ehbressan

Hola muchachos, esta interesante la charla, pero ojo que se esta desviando el hilo. El titulo es "Las 10 mayores mentiras en audio Hi-End", y se refiere primero a reproducción de audio, no creación y segundo al nicho inventado y llamado como "hi end", para distinguirlo de la Alta Fidelidad, por supu que con determinados objetivos e intenciones, que es de lo que trata el tema.
Asi que el tema de amplis para instrumentos, seria "off topic". OjO !! 
Sds.


----------



## antiworldx

ehbressan dijo:


> Hola muchachos, esta interesante la charla, pero ojo que se esta desviando el hilo. El titulo es "Las 10 mayores mentiras en audio Hi-End", y se refiere primero a reproducción de audio, no creación y segundo al nicho inventado y llamado como "hi end", para distinguirlo de la Alta Fidelidad, por supu que con determinados objetivos e intenciones, que es de lo que trata el tema.
> Asi que el tema de amplis para instrumentos, seria "off topic". OjO !!
> Sds.



Ya defini claramente que era alta fidelidad (HI-FI) o (JIFI para los de poco conocimiento del tema) por ahi en otro post... Alguien quiere recordarlo?


----------



## electromecanico

paren un poco!!!! tecnicamente hi end no quiere decir???? que segun mediciones de laboratorio es la mejor reporduccion que se logro hasta el momento.. respecto de la distorcion y demas, es una cuestion tecnica con respecto a mediciones... no! si es mas lindo o feo o me van a decir que ,,, mc intosh, holimar blat, nombro estas marcas por que son algunas de las que puedo hablar son equipos lindos???? son mas feos!!, muchos proyectos  particulares tienen mejores terminaciones. y realmente un hi end no tiene por que se modelo 2010 plus xd solid distorsion nout p`lus ja ja


----------



## ehbressan

electromecanico dijo:


> paren un poco!!!! tecnicamente hi end no quiere decir???? que segun mediciones de laboratorio es la mejor reporduccion que se logro hasta el momento.. respecto de la distorcion y demas, es una cuestion tecnica con respecto a mediciones... no! si es mas lindo o feo o me van a decir que ,,, mc intosh, holimar blat, nombro estas marcas por que son algunas de las que puedo hablar son equipos lindos???? son mas feos!!, muchos proyectos  particulares tienen mejores terminaciones. y realmente un hi end no tiene por que se modelo 2010 plus xd solid distorsion nout p`lus ja ja




No ! 

Aca esta lo que dice la Wiki:

High-end audio is a term used to describe a class of consumer home audio equipment marketed to audio enthusiasts on the basis of high price or quality, and esoteric or novel sound reproduction technologies. High-end audio can refer simply to the price, to the build quality of the components, or to the subjective or objective quality of sound reproduction.[1][2] Most critics [weasel words] agree that the high-end audio movement started in 1962 with the launch of J. Gordon Holt's Stereophile magazine, which departed from advertising-driven commercial publications like Stereo Review and High Fidelity and instead promoted a philosophy of reviewing and comparing audio components solely on the basis of sound quality.[

Es, palabra mas , palabra menos, lo que dijo Cacho y agregamos despues.
Sds.


----------



## electromecanico

traduccion segun google, por que no hablo bien castellano menos ingles

Audio high-end es un término utilizado para describir una clase de equipos de consumo home audio comercializados para los entusiastas de audio sobre la base de alto precio *o *calidad y las tecnologías de reproducción de sonido esotérico o novela. High-end audio puede referirse simplemente al precio, a la calidad de la construcción de los componentes o a la calidad objetiva o subjetiva de reproducción de sonido. [1] [2] La mayoría de los críticos [palabras equívocas] están de acuerdo en que el movimiento de audio high-end empezó en 1962 con el lanzamiento de Stereophile de j. *Gordon Holt revista, que partió de publicaciones comerciales impulsadas por la publicidad como estéreo del examen y de alta fidelidad y en su lugar promovió una filosofía de revisar y comparar los componentes de audio únicamente sobre la base de la calidad del sonido. [ *


esto ultimo dice con otras palabras lo que digo yo y mas arriba hay una ""O""
pero rectifico que es verdad que hay una tendencia en el hi end en relacion mas calidad mas precio nunca vamos a poder tener un hi end entonces??? 20000 euros o mass no llego

y por ultimo, que casualidad se adapta a mi idea....en esta pagina  http://www.elexpertodigital.com/articulo.php?id=3 dice:

 Trata de lograr que en tu casa, acondicionando la sala adecuadamente, escogiendo los altavoces apropiados a su tamaño y al tipo de música que se escucha, seleccionando la amplificación que mejor partido saca a esos altavoces y sala, y empleando la fuente de sonido que se adapta mejor a todo ello (posiblemente en función de las grabaciones de las que dispongamos para escuchar), podamos “sentir” que realmente hay personas frente a nosotros haciendo música. Y esto, es lo que, para diferenciarlo de la masificada HiFi, se conoce como “High End” o búsqueda de la excelencia en el sonido reproducido. Dicho así, parece que pueda existir un “buen sonido absoluto” y también que lograrlo sea cuestión de gastar mucho dinero. Pero no, las cosas pueden hacerse muy bien, conseguir un sonido muy natural y satisfactorio, sin gastar una fortuna. 

El “problema” es que no existe un sonido perfecto absoluto al que todos podamos (¿debamos?) aspirar. Cada uno tiene que encontrar su sonido “ideal” y llegar a saber cuál es ese ideal, requiere un poco de esfuerzo y algo de dedicación.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

electromecanico dijo:


> El “problema” es que no existe un sonido perfecto absoluto al que todos podamos (¿debamos?) aspirar. Cada uno tiene que encontrar su sonido “ideal” y llegar a saber cuál es ese ideal, requiere un poco de esfuerzo y algo de dedicación.


Es así, la calidad de sonido es subjetiva porque no todos nosotros tenemos la misma "respuesta de frecuencia", o sea hilando fino, cada persona percibe de manera diferente "la calidad de sonido". Hazte una audiometría y comparamos 

Seguro a mi no me gusta un sonido "plano" porque tengo una atenuación en mis oídos después de los 10Khz. Y como consecuencia tengo que subir +6dB en 12Khz y 16Khz. 

Es muy subjetivo, hay personas que no les gusta la Cumbia y el Reggaeton, a mi si. Para gustos... los sabores.


----------



## Cacho

Me da la impresión de que estamos discutiendo algo anacrónico.

Hace 60 años era usual, y casi la norma, que los equipos de audio tuvieran un 3, 4 o 5% de distorsión, y estaba "bien" porque no se podía esperar menos con la tecnología de la época.
Partiendo de los transformadores de salida, que por buenos que fueran no podían evitar algunas distorsiones, siguiendo por las resistencias con una tolerancia del 10% (en muchos casos, el 20%) y varias otras cosas, tenemos que esos números eran esperables y hasta muy justificados.
Es más, eso de respuesta desde 20Hz a 20kHz no era tan así... De 100Hz a 12kHz me suena más creíble. Quizá un rango algo más grande, pero no mucho...

Algunos años después, sobre todo con el advenimiento de los componentes de estado sólido, las distorsiones quedaron por debajo del 1%, y bastante por debajo.

Ahora bien: Para un humano con el oído entrenado es difícil, si no imposible, diferenciar dos sonidos con una diferencia (distorsión) del 0,5% o menor. Pocos, muy pocos, podrán diferenciar un 0,1% de distorsión.
Entonces, en la época valvular, a oído se notaba cuál era bueno y cuál tenía más distorsión. Un (digamos) 3% de diferencia era apreciable. El Hi-Fi tenía una ventaja evidente frente al que no lo era.

Si hablamos de equipamiento de medición, entonces viene fenómeno poder contar con ocho o diez dígitos confiables de lectura (si hacemos algo que requiera esa precisión), pero en audio...
Hoy no hay equipo medianamente decente cuya distorsión llegue al 0,5% y muy frecuentemente está diez o más veces por debajo de eso. De golpe (casi) todo pasó a ser Hi-Fi
Resistencias al 1%, baratas y disponibles, condensadores de buena calidad (ni siquiera la mejor, con sólo _buenos_ alcanza), un diseño aceptable y semiconductores estándar dan como resultado distorsiones tan bajas que no son perceptibles más que en con aparatos con una chorrera de dígitos de precisión.
El que diga que escucha la diferencia en la distorsión, miente.

Si tienen tonos distintos es otro asunto, eso no es distorsión en el sentido "Hi-Fi"... Un Hi-End es un aparato que tiene todo eso que transforma un 0,002% de THD en 0,00002%. Son 100 veces menos distorsión, 100 veces más en precio y ninguna vez de diferencia al oído.
Pero se ve lindo... Y uno lo escucha como si fuera una maravilla, porque por el precio que pagó más vale que lo sea o dan ganas de pegarse un tiro. 


Saludos


----------



## El desconocido

Lo que hoy es verdad mañana se comprobara o sera descartado, todos somos ignorantes lo que pasa es que no todos ignoramos lo mismo: Parto de estas frases ya que como en todo aspecto de nuestra vida conforme la ciencia esta avanzando nos da mas herramientas para comprobar o deshechar lo que en un tiempo se sostuvo, la tierra es cuadrada? sigue siendo el centro del mundo como se afirmaba? Cabe señalar que todo esto era afirmado por lo que gente en su tiempo considerada como experta en el tema e incluso de la comunidad cientifica afirmaba, con excepcion de aquellos que por si mismos se pusieron a investigar y pudieron corroborar la enorme mentira.
   Despues de esta pequeña reflexion quiero decir que estoy totalmente de acuerdo con lo expuesto por el moderador al inicio de esta discucion sobre las 10 mentiras incluso soy fanatico y fiel seguidor del tinte sarcastico que se usa pero que de una vez por todas despeja dudas y creencias. Sin embargo coincido tambien con el ya que estoy seguro que no es la intencion afirmar que no existe diferencia en la calidad de los materiales o en los diseños de los amplificadores, bafles o cualquier componente o artilugio utililzado en el audio (HI END) sino mas bien despejar las dudas y no aceptar cualquier cosa que se nos diga que es superior a la otra y que esta conrtribuya a tomar una decision que afecte nuestro bolsillo cuando podemos conseguir algo igual o descente por un precio mucho menor.
    La diferencia entre el oro y el cobre no esta a discucion yquien diga que son iguales que se haga un acadena de cobre en vez de una de oro a ver si no s ele pone verde el cuello, es la oxidacion un problema en las bobinas o componentes hechos de cobre, por supuesto que si, creo que todos alguna vez en nuestros pininos en electronica (creo que todos aqui lo somos o la entendemos) desbaratamos una bocina vieja que tenia nuestro padre arrumbada y al desbaratarla nos dimos cuenta que la bobina se encontraba oxidada o por lo menos con caracteristicas diferentes a la de una nueva, y por supuesto que el efecto que produce la oxidacion en una bobina tampoco estaria a discucion ya que todo entendemos eso, hubiera diferencia si la bobina fuera de oro, Por supuetso que si!!! ya que el oro no se oxida y no es afectado a igual grado por la corrosion o los acidos en el medio ambiente, sin embargo una bobina bien protegida con un recubrimiento caro pero no tan caro como el oro pudiera hacer que el cobre sea tan resistente a la corrocion como el oro, por supuesto que si!!!. No dudo que haya algunos fabricantes de amplificadores o bocinas que quieran engatuzarnos con cuentos chinos creidos por gente ignorante, pero la realidad es que diferencias en la calidad de sus materiales, en la calidad de sus bafles diseñados para las frecuencias que maneja su altavoz, la diferencia en la calidad de los materiales en un amplificador considerado como mejor que otro POR SUPUESTO QUE EXISTE!! es inegable e irrefutable. Estoy apenas adentrandome en lo que se llama hi end, sí aunque a alguien le pese que un ingeniero en electronica y comunicacione crea en eso, pero es una realidad que si creo en la diferencia en la calidad de los materiales y por ende el audio emitido por un buen amplificador o un buen bafle, he tenido la oportunidad de comparar estereos que todos alguna ves los tuvimos de marcas "comerciales" con otros como polk audio, B&W..etc y por supuesto que la experiencia de oir un buen artista en uno o en otro existe, sin embargo tal y como lo dije al principio sin caer en los engaños viles con cuentos chinos como recubrimiento de oro (que por cierto solo evitan el deterioro de las terminales o cables debido a la corrosion que en algun momento se puede convertir en factor que influya en la transferencia de potencia hacia un altavoz y por ende en la calidad del sonido escuchado, tonos libres de ruido o distorsion por falsos contactos o tonos mochos o no transferidos por mal contacto) u otros terminos como superconductores modelo megamil (terminos que para el que sí conoce de esto son una payasada ya que el cobre por si solo es un super conductor para la corriente electrica y frecuencias sonoras y no se ocupa de nada mas para hacerlo superconductor) y demas terminos esotericos que si no permitimos que esa exageracion influya en nuestras decisiones si seremeos objetivos al elegir un buen sistema de audio definido como HI END no por alguien mas sino por nuestro oido y objetividad selectiva que usemos, en el que tal vez tengamos que invertir un poco mas de dinero pero que el resultado nos replique cada vez qu elo escuchamos que bien invertiste tu dinero y no por el contrario  tanto gasto para que se escuche igual que uno 10 veces mas barato!!!
  Recordemos por ultimo que algunos de los cables que venden con recubrimientos especiales y bastante caritos son para uso a la intemperie y uso rudo, cosas que normalmente en la comodidad de nuestra casa no los exponemos y por ende no es necesario hacerlo, sin emabrgo toemn eso en cuenta ya que habra algun trabajador del sonido profesional (audio para conciertos, tramoyistas..etc) no estudiado que ve tomas estos foros com ola verdad absoluta sobre el cobre que no tiene mayor diferencia que el oro o que un amplificador no tiene diferencia con otro (vulvos, transistores..etc) y que el superconductor megamil recubierto con oro o con tro tipo de recubrimiento que vale miles de dolares es igual a cualquier cable electrico, lo que sucederia es que se hiria por ahorrar por el cable comun y a la hora de usarlo a la intemperie, por no ser confiable bajo el agua, por estar expuesto a la corrocion, gastara menos pero a medio concierto con la lluvia, nieve o cualquier otro factor se quedara sin audio. En casa los mismo da un gancho de ropa desdoblado que un cable exclusivo para audio, en la intermperie, a altas potencias y uso rudom diario y continuo por supuesto que si...
Por cierto no sean rudos con sus criticas soy nuevo en la comunidad, jajaj


----------



## electromecanico

Dano dijo:
			
		

> Les aseguro que si agarran una caja igual a esas caras, ponen unas válvuals que le anden los filamentos, un STK adentro y lo venden a 50.000 dólares como equipo HI-Fi, mas de uno va a decir que nunca escuchó nada parecido, que el sonido tiene otra dimensión y cosas como esas.
> 
> Dicho de una manera mas Rioplatense: "La flashean de super audiofilos y no tienen ni idea".


 para un poco.. hay gente que save mucho che,, no metas todo en la misma bolsa, son gente particular,  que se paran con la mirada ida apuntando hacia los conos de los parlantes,, sera que los cuidaan que no se escapen por lo caros que son ??


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Dano dijo:
			
		

> Les aseguro que si agarran una caja igual a esas caras, ponen unas válvuals que le anden los filamentos, un STK adentro y lo venden a 50.000 dólares como equipo HI-Fi, mas de uno va a decir que nunca escuchó nada parecido, que el sonido tiene otra dimensión y cosas como esas.



De hecho, Korg hizo algo parecido. Pusieron una válvula de adorno para que no sea sólo un simulador de ampli valvular.





Leí por ahí que si un ampli no agrega ningún armónico, es insulso o aburrido.
¿Estamos hablando de un amplificador o de un procesador de efectos?
Lo que grabamos ya tiene sus armónicos naturales y se reproducirán en un ampli aunque no agregue más armónicos.

Por otro lado, veo que le exigen mucho (en cuanto a calidad) al ampli, al reproductor, a los cables y a los parlantes, pero se olvidan de la acústica de la habitación.


----------



## Luigiman

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Las 10 mayores mentiras en audio Hi-End*
> 
> La conocida frase de Lincoln _" No se puede engañar a toda la gente todo el tiempo "_, parece ser "apenas" aplicable a algunos "audiophilos" fanáticos del audio High-End.
> 
> Aquí se detalla un intento de como para saber a que atenernos.
> [...]
> Titulo original: "TheTen Biggest lies in Audio"
> Traducido de : www.theaudiocritic.com/downloads/article_1.pdf
> Redactado por: Peter Aczel Editor of The Audio Critic
> Mal traducido por mi, o sea yo



Disculpen que escriba en fecha anacronica, pero como la pagina esta vigente, quiero dejar esta inquietud: muchos circuitos integrados utilizan para su interconeccion interna conductores de oro, y esto puede trasladar el pensamiento de una persona a su convencimiento. gracias.


----------



## martincartagenero

ehbressan dijo:


> Tal cual Fogonazo, lo digital no es mejor que lo analogico (en este caso el vinilo), musicalmente hablando (la señal, el programa), como tampoco el vinilo es mejor que el CD. Que cada uno tiene sus problemas, obvio. Que eliminar los problemas en el medio mecanico es mas caro que en el medio digital, a las pruebas me remito y que de los dos, el mas fiable, de menor mantenimiento a lo largo del tiempo es el CD, creo que no lo duda nadie.
> Es por ese motivo, que cuando aparecio el CD, no escuche nunca mas vinilos. Y despues de escuchar equipos caros para reproducir vinilos, segui escuchando CD. Seria poco serio decir que el CD suena mejor que el vinilo (sin contar fritura y demas etc.), ya que habria que respaldarlo con datos objetivos. Pero no escucho diferencias, por lo que elijo el CD, por su practicidad, confiabilidad y duracion sin deterioro de lo grabado.
> Hay quien prefiere el vinilo, barbaro. Pero que no me digan que suena mejor, porque si no esta respaldado seriamente (con pruebas AB dobles a ciegas o parametros escuchables y mensurables), estamos hablando de gustos, de "a mi me parece", de "para mi es mejor" y eso, es totalmente subjetivo.
> Mira si aparece otro que dice "yo escuche un vinilo especial, grado audiofilo, en una bandeja de 30000 Dls con una capsula MC de 20000 Dls. y lo compare con un Discman marca "Sacaelcamion" que viene en la Topolin de regalo, y para mi suena mejor el discman".
> Que hacemos ? lo descalificamos ? por que ? alguien midio algo ? o solo nosotros tenemos razon, debido a que tenemos "oidos dorados" ?
> Bueno, creo que por ahi pasa el nudo de la alta fidelidad, de lo subjetivo y de lo objetivo.
> Es entendible y esperable que tantos años de propaganda y lavados de cerebros, muchos opinen influenciados por las politicas de venta de las empresas y los comerciantes que necesitan vender para subsistir. Que en la mayoria de los casos, los componentes mas caros son mejor que los mas baratos, seguro. Pero, hay diferencia en como suenan ? Alguien la puede escuchar ? Cuando te prueban un equipo, unas cajas o un cable, acceden a realizar una prueba a ciegas y en donde el que identifique que equipo, cable esta sonando mejor, sea el que te lo quiere vender ?
> El par de veces que lo sugeri, se ofendieron.
> Bueno, asi lo veo yo.
> Sds.



que lindo que en zarate se consiguen los topolin, aca no


----------



## Agucasta

Francisco Galarza dijo:


> De hecho, Korg hizo algo parecido. Pusieron una válvula de adorno para que no sea sólo un simulador de ampli valvular.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fivHgX9XImg



 Esto me dió la idea de poner una válvula de "adorno" en mi amplificador 

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo

agucasta89 dijo:


> Esto me dió la idea de poner una válvula de "adorno" en mi amplificador
> 
> Saludos!



Mala idea, no me simpatiza ni un poquito. Sólo lo haría si tengo que vender el ampli a algún GIL que no sabe ni que cuernos tiene un amplificador dentro.
Se lo vendés diciendo "_*Este ampli es especial porque tiene un sistema de preamplificación basado en una válvula fabricada en el año 1435 por los incas. Dicha válvula fue construida con la adición de excremento de pájaros previamente seleccionado y con la adición especial de Hidróxido Potásico con Clorhidrato de Sodio, lo que le proporciona al sonido resultante unos harmónicos especiales modificando la frecuencia fundamental de la guitarra... etc, etc...*_"
... Entonces el "comprador" se queda con los ojos así ->  y saca 1000 dolaretes del bolsillo y dice "listo, me lo llevo YA"... sin saber que cuernos está comprando.


----------



## Luigiman

Hay quienes dejan inquietudes con respecto a la tecnica valvular en audio, y sale a la luz la distorsion de las grabaciones digitales en CD, pero como no debemos retroceder en tecnologia y teniendo en cuenta la mencionada distorcion por cuantificacion en CD es mejor en estos casos utilizar pre y amplificadores MosFet, que asemejan su funcionamiento a las valvulas termionicas.


----------



## Tacatomon

Luigiman dijo:


> Hay quienes dejan inquietudes con respecto a la tecnica valvular en audio, y sale a la luz la distorsion de las grabaciones digitales en CD, pero como no debemos retroceder en tecnologia y teniendo en cuenta la mencionada distorcion por cuantificacion en CD es mejor en estos casos utilizar pre y amplificadores MosFet, que asemejan su funcionamiento a las valvulas termionicas.



El usar Mosfets para "Simular" el sonido valvular no cambia nada. Cada quien toma su rifle y se va a la guerra: Valvuleros Vs Siliconeros Vs Transtuberos (Imitacion Tubo a Transistor).


----------



## Luigiman

Tacatomon dijo:


> El usar Mosfets para "Simular" el sonido valvular no cambia nada. Cada quien toma su rifle y se va a la guerra: Valvuleros Vs Siliconeros Vs Transtuberos (Imitacion Tubo a Transistor).



A la pregunta: ¿que automovil es el mejor? R: "el auto nuevo" 
Que reloj de pulsera es mejor ¿Un Seiko o un Rolex? R: Ambos, 
Esto para poner en el tapete, de que si un equipo que cumple con las normas HiFi y otro con la nueva propuesta High End, las diferencias no son palpables, claro solo nos estamos refiriendo a equipos de alta gama, pero lo que si he aprendido es que de todas maneras los cables recubiertos en metales nobles oro o plata, aseguran una mejor conexion entre equipos. 
Experiencia tiene uno con cables de materiales comunes que se oxidan en sus conectores y que pueden falcear el sonido.
Hay quienes tienen buenos recursos económico para hacerse a buenos equipos de audio y que a pesar de eso quieren ir mas allá de lo convencional y están propensos a ser estafados por fabricantes de todo tipo de checheres de audio. Los amplificadores y previos hechos a válvulas de hoy en día suelen costar y hay quienes pueden comprarlo y destacar sus méritos, el High End no acepta la música comprimida, solo formato CD y cassettes digitales.
Pero si el High End pretende tener mejores cosas que lo que tenemos ahora.. me interesa. 
Una persona con ciertos conocimientos de estos temas no es fácil de engañar.
Los amantes del High End dicen que a menos etapas tenga que recorrer una señal...mejor, imagino entonces que si un preamplificador con un solo transistor o tubo se desempeña mejor que un equipo mas elaborado, -esto señores del foro, hay  que debatirlo-.
Que opina ustedes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Luigiman dijo:


> *Los amantes del High End dicen que a menos etapas tenga que recorrer una señal...mejor*, imagino entonces que si un preamplificador con un solo transistor o tubo se desempeña mejor que un equipo mas elaborado, -esto señores del foro, hay  que debatirlo-.
> *Que opina ustedes.*


  
Lo unico que se puede opinar es que eso es una MENTIRA.
A menos que me expliquen claramente cuantas etapas ha atravesado la señal grabada en un CD desde que sale del instrumento hasta que llega a la impresión digital del CD...

Supongo que una etapa con un transistor?????
Naaaa....no hay nada que debatir....


----------



## Helminto G.

con esa logica, para que usar un pre?.....


----------



## zeta_bola_1

Luigiman dijo:


> A la pregunta: ¿que automovil es el mejor? R: "el auto nuevo"



falso, no es lo mismo un fiat 0km que una ferrari con 10 años


----------



## Kebra

ezavalla dijo:


> Lo unico que se puede opinar es que eso es una MENTIRA.
> A menos que me expliquen claramente cuantas etapas ha atravesado la señal grabada en un CD desde que sale del instrumento hasta que llega a la impresión digital del CD...
> 
> Supongo que una etapa con un transistor?????
> Naaaa....no hay nada que debatir....





Prueba de eso es la existencia (desconocida por ¿a ver cuantos?) del Compresor/Expansor.


El otro día leí en la rolling stone que todos los artistas que tienen sus pistas grabadas en digital las estan perdiendo debido a fallos en discos rígidos. Todos coinciden en que para archivar, mejor es la cinta analógica.

¡Que dirán ahora los fanaticos del cd que vapulearon al vinilo cuando éste último le gana en calidad de sonido por kilómetros?


----------



## Tavo

Kebra dijo:


> Prueba de eso es la existencia (desconocida por ¿a ver cuantos?) del Compresor/Expansor.
> 
> 
> El otro día leí en la rolling stone que todos los artistas que tienen sus pistas grabadas en digital las estan perdiendo debido a fallos en discos rígidos. Todos coinciden en que para archivar, mejor es la cinta analógica.
> 
> ¡Que dirán ahora los fanaticos del cd que vapulearon *al vinilo* *cuando éste último le gana en calidad de sonido por kilómetros?*


  

WTF!!??
En eso no estoy de acuerdo, en absoluto. 

Y por lo de perder información... Creo haber leído "fallos en discos rígidos", y para tu información, un disco rígido NO es lo mismo que un CD.

Es como si justificaras andar en Ford Falcon porque es duro y fuerte, dejando de lado los autos nuevos, que priorizan la SEGURIDAD del usuario ANTES que el daño del auto en si...
Muchas mas cosas para decir, pero no llegaríamos a un punto en común, lamentablemente...

Saludos.
PS: 

PS: Creo que los medios digitales superan por lejos en excelencia de calidad de sonido a los medios analógicos.
Por algo hace raaaato se dejó de usar el Diskette... por los terribles fallos que tenía al guardar información...


----------



## ernestogn

si un artista pierde datos de un disco rigido es por que no hizo un backup como la gente , o acaso las cintas analogicas son a prueva de incendios?
si no haces copia , NADA es 100% seguro.


----------



## Fogonazo

ernestogn dijo:


> si un artista pierde datos de un disco rigido es por que no hizo un backup como la gente , o acaso las cintas analogicas son a prueva de incendios?
> si no haces copia , NADA es 100% seguro.


Correcto, pero, salvo excepciones, no sería el artista el encargado sino la empresa grabadora propietaria del material la encargada de preservarlo.

Suponiendo exista un porcentaje de material perdido, ¿ Cual es el punto ?, acaso las cintas, todas sin excepción, no se van deteriorando y en definitiva perdiendo su información.

Por otro lado existen varios cientos de miles de grabaciones echas en cinta que fueron "Recuperadas" digitalmente y pasadas a soporte digital.

¿ Un disco de vinilo actual a partir de que master fue confeccionado ?


----------



## Tavo

Fogonazo dijo:


> Correcto, pero, salvo excepciones, no sería el artista el encargado sino la empresa grabadora propietaria del material la encargada de preservarlo.
> 
> Suponiendo exista un porcentaje de material perdido, ¿ Cual es el punto ?, acaso las cintas, todas sin excepción, no se van deteriorando y en definitiva perdiendo su información.
> 
> Por otro lado existen varios cientos de miles de grabaciones echas en cinta que fueron "Recuperadas" digitalmente y pasadas a soporte digital.
> 
> ¿ Un disco de vinilo actual a partir de que master fue confeccionado ?



Bien Fogo, a eso quería llegar...

Los medios digitales son mucho (pero MUCHO eh...) más confiables que los analógicos. Es casi improbable que se estropee un disco rígido si se usa correctamente.
Aparte, en los medios digitales no hay "impurezas", son "1" y "0". Es "si" o "no", no existe la deformación del sonido ni la pérdida de información.

Vamos, quién es audiófilo acá? Escuchar música de un CD ORIGINAL (importante) no se compara con escuchar desde un Vinilo o Cinta, hablando de fidelidad y practicidad...
Incluso supongo que un BUEN MP3 a 320Kbps supera en calidad a un Vinilo, lejos.

Saludos.
PS: Por otra parte, se habrán dado cuenta que soy de *Chevrolet.*


----------



## ernestogn

Fogonazo dijo:


> Correcto, pero, salvo excepciones, no sería el artista el encargado sino la empresa grabadora propietaria del material la encargada de preservarlo.
> 
> Suponiendo exista un porcentaje de material perdido, ¿ Cual es el punto ?, acaso las cintas, todas sin excepción, no se van deteriorando y en definitiva perdiendo su información.
> 
> Por otro lado existen varios cientos de miles de grabaciones echas en cinta que fueron "Recuperadas" digitalmente y pasadas a soporte digital.
> 
> ¿ Un disco de vinilo actual a partir de que master fue confeccionado ?



ya se !!! ya se ! de uno digital!


----------



## pandacba

Como se llama a todos esos arreglos de estudio, que nos dan un sonido impecable, pero el original suena asi? hosy la industria se ha encargado del enfasis en ciertas frecuencias y es lo que se vende, acompañada por los fabricantes de equipos, donde muchos que traen distintos tipos de ecualización, hay muchos de ellos que no existe una ecualización plana, porque dejando de lado el recinto y otras, si el material original es bueno para que quiero ecualizarlo? ah porque me gusta a si o asa, perfecto pero eso ya es distocibo, partiendo desde el arreglo de la voz, pequeña reverberación y otros post procesos que es ingenuo querer olvidar pero es real, los masterizados remixados y demás tan de modas, pero que en grado leve se aplican en forma permanente...  que sentido tiene la alta fidelidad?

Porque alta fidelidad seria que escuche la filamornica de londres en vivo y al pasar una grabación de la misma no exita la abismal diferencia que existe....


por otro lado, existe una situcaion enfrentada, la necesidad de distintios elementos para llegara a lo que uno quiere y por otro lado que debereian ser lo menos posible, parece un contrasentido pero es la realidad a la hora del diseño, hoy no es más práctico tomar un operacional desde el LM387 para arriba para obtener muy buenos resultados, pero recuerdo excelentes preamplificadores que con tres o cuatro desempeñaban la misma función y con muy alta calidad......

Con dos transistores se hace una ecualización RIIA perfectamente y de notable desempeño....
Por otro lado he visto la misma ecualización realizada con más transistores invocando una técnica distinta, al instrumento lo que se ganaba se perdia por otro lado.....
En ese sentido el CI tiene ventaja y funcioanara mejor que una gran placa llena de transitores donde cada elemento, puede aportar ruido y captar zumbido...

Por otro lado hay equipo que tienen Operacionales discretos, he visto cosas buenas en este sentido pero no todas ni tampoco sirve para todos.....

Cual es el contrasentido? que un solo dispositivo con mucha ganancia puede aportar distorción y reducción de la banda pasante, más elementos con menos ganancia reducen la distornción y mantienen una buena banda pasante, pero la contra es que cada dispositivo aporta su propio ruido....
Por otro lado los ´CI tienen como ventaja que, las R y C integradas en cuanto a ruido y captaciónes de zumbido tienen otro tipo de comportamiento, por un lado por la forma en que estan echos y por otro lado por el propio tamaño fiico donde las conecciónes y su recorrido son mínimos

Tomar bandera por una u otra forma es no entender los problemas de fondo, donde lo mejor es encontrar un balance entre ambas formas para obtener lo mejor de todo en una combinación que de el mejor resultado posible, a partir de ello ya es gusto personal de cada uno y tendencias de una marca...

Ya que de autos han hablado algunos prefieren la suspensión McPerson, por su simpleza constructiva robustez y efectividad, pero un auto de cierto nivel llevara paralelogramos deformables....

Algunos prefiernen barras de torsión, otros resortes, pero tampoco se pueden olvidar las suspensiones neumáticas....
Y en este tema tambien hay contrasentidos de diseño, la más cofortalble de las suspensiones, tendra un pésimo comportamiento si uno se quiere hacer un emulo de piloto.... y la mejor suspensión deportiva distara mucho, de la más confortable.... habra vehiculos que por la naturaleza de los mismos se inclinaran a un extremo o el otro, y habra otra gama de vehiculos que trataran de tener un equilibrio entre ambos extremos...... y alli tendra que ver con la liena de modelo y gama y caracteisticas de la marca.....
Un Lincoln jamás llevo la misma suspensión de un Mustang ni un Mustang la de un Lincoln ambos son autos y ambos son impulsados por un V8.

Discutir sobre los equipos de alta gama, más alla que el criterio y razonamiento nos indiquen ciertas cosas debemos ver y entender que es para gente de un mundo y nivel de vida muy disntinto al de la mayoria de  los que postean.... ellos seguiran comprando esos equipos digamso lo que digamos y diran que lo hacemos de envida porque estan lejos de nuestro alcance


----------



## Luigiman

Kebra dijo:


> Prueba de eso es la existencia (desconocida por ¿a ver cuantos?) del Compresor/Expansor.
> 
> 
> El otro día leí en la rolling stone que todos los artistas que tienen sus pistas grabadas en digital las estan perdiendo debido a fallos en discos rígidos. Todos coinciden en que para archivar, mejor es la cinta analógica.
> 
> ¡Que dirán ahora los fanaticos del cd que vapulearon al vinilo cuando éste último le gana en calidad de sonido por kilómetros?




En mi discoteca tengo LP, cassettes y CDs en distintos formatos, y aunque prefiero el sonido de los CDs, me preocupa que ciertos discos que tengo originales CD se me han dañado con el tiempo y el enemigo "hongo de CD" es un problema.
Creo que a pesar ya he digitalizado mi música y grabado mis propios CDs, no voy a botar todavía mis cassettes y LP hasta no estar bien seguro.
Gracias por su inquietud.


----------



## Tavo

Luigiman dijo:


> En mi discoteca tengo LP, cassettes y CDs en distintos formatos, y aunque prefiero el sonido de los CDs, me preocupa que ciertos discos que tengo originales CD se me han dañado con el tiempo y el enemigo "hongo de CD" es un problema.
> Creo que a pesar ya he digitalizado mi música y grabado mis propios CDs, no voy a botar todavía mis cassettes y LP hasta no estar bien seguro.
> Gracias por su inquietud.



Eso del "hongo del CD" nunca lo ví, pero me temo que sucede por no darle una adecuada protección al CD en cuestión.
Si estás en Argentina, calculo que conocerás el producto "Blem", es de Jhonson&Jhonson, es un lustramuebles que aplicado como corresponde hace una pequeña película de silicona sobre la superficie...
Bueno, yo creo que limpiando todos los CDs con un producto similar, este problema se extingue...

No estoy muy seguro, habría que probar. A mi nunca me pasó eso del "hongo del CD".

Saludos.
PS: Mis CDs originales no salen de mi habitación bajo ninguna excepción ni circunstancia, los cuido como oro.
Y para escuchar "normalmente", los tengo en la compu (PC), en formato MP3 calidad 320Kbps. Rippeados por mi.


----------



## Agucasta

pandacba dijo:


> Tomar bandera por _una u otra_ forma *es no entender los problemas de fondo*, donde lo mejor es encontrar un balance entre ambas formas para obtener lo mejor de todo en una combinación que de el mejor resultado posible, a partir de ello ya es gusto personal de cada uno y tendencias de una marca...



Es muy cierto coterraneo, opino igual en este sentido, y por eso vengo absteniéndome de comentar, pero no de leer, para informarme bien antes de poder sacar conclusiones apuradas.



pandacba dijo:


> Algunos prefiernen barras de torsión, otros resortes, pero tampoco se pueden olvidar las suspensiones neumáticas....
> Y en este tema tambien hay contrasentidos de diseño, la más cofortalble de las suspensiones, tendra un pésimo comportamiento si uno se quiere hacer un emulo de piloto.... y la mejor suspensión deportiva distara mucho, de la más confortable.... habra vehiculos que por la naturaleza de los mismos se inclinaran a un extremo o el otro, y habra otra gama de vehiculos que trataran de tener un equilibrio entre ambos extremos...... y alli tendra que ver con la liena de modelo y gama y caracteisticas de la marca.....
> Un Lincoln jamás llevo la misma suspensión de un Mustang ni un Mustang la de un Lincoln ambos son autos y ambos son impulsados por un V8.



Excelente metáfora, a mi manera de ver, dado a que cada elemento es apropiado para *lo que fue confeccionado*. Es como comparar un parlante Eminence Legend con un Celestion de medios para música en general. El Celestion probablemente será más caro, y tendrá un SPL promedio mayor que el Eminence, pero si te gusta tocar la guitarra, es mejor el segundo.

Siempre tan reflexivo y con criterio, vos Panda. 
Saludos. 

PD. En la discusión analogía-digital, mucho no me meto, porque yo nací en la era digital, y lamentablemente nunca tuve la oportunidad de escuchar un tocadiscos, o un _Long Play_, ni nada de eso. Sólo usé los diskettes, que como bien dijo *Tavo*, no duraban mucho y se estropeaban rápidamente.

Es más, te diría que prefiero esperar a que perfeccionen las memorias _Flash_ para hacer _BackUps_, hasta llegar más o menos al Terabyte, antes que comprar un disco duro portátil (porque sé que usándolos al "extremo" el primero dura mucho más que el segundo, porque no tiene desgaste físico).

Nos vemos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Hongo "Come-Discos"


----------



## Luigiman

Hola Fofonazo, he leído con atención el articulo y quiero también agregar que amigos me han regalado copias de su música, no se como lo grabaron pero pasado un tiempo meses o años se ha deteriorado el registro musical y en otros casos...nada. 
Estoy grabando a mis discos  con velocidades bajas para ver que tanto duran, aunque en una revista técnica en estos temas leí, a velocidades altas el láser actúa con mas potencia y a la bajas el rayo de escritura con menos potencia. 
Que opinan.


----------



## Tacatomon

Luigiman dijo:


> Hola Fofonazo, he leído con atención el articulo y quiero también agregar que amigos me han regalado copias de su música, no se como lo grabaron pero pasado un tiempo meses o años se ha deteriorado el registro musical y en otros casos...nada.
> Estoy grabando a mis discos  con velocidades bajas para ver que tanto duran, aunque en una revista técnica en estos temas leí, a velocidades altas el láser actúa con mas potencia y a la bajas el rayo de escritura con menos potencia.
> Que opinan.



Yo pienso que es exactamente igual...  Lento o rápido la potencia es igual...


----------



## Tavo

Tacatomon dijo:


> Yo pienso que es exactamente igual...  Lento o rápido la potencia es igual...



Yo pienso que NI me gastaría en hacer un Back-Up en CDs vírgenes... Por el solo hecho de que un CD es MUCHO más vulnerable que un disco rígido: Está en cierto modo "desprotegido", porque solo está en una caja de acrílico. Está expuesto a Hongos (como decían unos mensajes más atrás)...
Que se yo, mi idea es que si la intensión es hacer un resguardo de los archivos digitales, que el interesado NO SEA RATA (mendigo) y compre un buen disco de un TB (1024Gb) y listo; con esa capacidad ya es bastante....
Pero ojo, lo que digo es guardar los archivos y una vez terminado "el trámite", *desconectar el disco rígido y guardarlo en lugar seguro (NO dentro de la misma PC).*

Personalmente, no guardaría archivos valiosos en CDs... Prefiero hacerlo en un hardware más seguro y confiable: Disco Rígido.

Saludos.
PS: Ni siquiera memorias flash, estoy dudando, ya que supongamos accidentalmente una chispa de estática en los contactos.... y adiós los archivos... Es mucho más vulnerable un memoria flash que un disco rígido...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo:
No tenés que inventar NADA! Los mecanismos de back-up son conocidos y populares desde hace muchisimos años, y lo que se usan son CINTAS y además hay varias técnicas operativas para hacer back-up...y que son mas importantes que el medio donde guardás la información.


----------



## Tacatomon

En todo hay una vulnerabilidad... Al igual que una chispa estática en el USB, una chispa en el HDD puede dejarlo inútil. Si uno se pone a hilar fino, *No* hay lugar seguro en este universo donde se garantice laaaarga existencia para las fotos de esa chica linda o tu primer arresto!

Por ahí leí, que los SSD pueden guardar los datos íntegros por un periodo de unos 5 Años, no se cuanto sea el tiempo de un HDD o de una unidad Flash. Por suerte existen las bolsas anti-estáticas.


----------



## Kebra

Tavo dijo:


> Bien Fogo, a eso quería llegar...
> 
> Los medios digitales son mucho (pero MUCHO eh...) más confiables que los analógicos. Es casi improbable que se estropee un disco rígido si se usa correctamente.
> Aparte, en los medios digitales no hay "impurezas", son "1" y "0". Es "si" o "no", no existe la deformación del sonido ni la pérdida de información.
> 
> Vamos, quién es audiófilo acá? Escuchar música de un CD ORIGINAL (importante) no se compara con escuchar desde un Vinilo o Cinta, hablando de fidelidad y practicidad...
> Incluso supongo que un BUEN MP3 a 320Kbps supera en calidad a un Vinilo, lejos.
> 
> Saludos.
> PS: Por otra parte, se habrán dado cuenta que soy de *Chevrolet.*



Suponés mal.  El mp3 es lossy, y el vinilo no. Por lo tanto, por definición, es imposible que el mp3 suene mejor que el vinilo. 

Vale mencionar que la vida útil de un disco rígido es de 2 años. Si, 2 años.

Te cuento mi experiencia:

Album "Crime of the Century - Supertramp". 

CD original estampado en Francia. Vinilo estampado en japón, edición especial Mobile Fidelity

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_Fidelity_Sound_Lab

CD player Technics SL-PD987. Bandeja AIWA D-30 con cápsula GRADO Prestige NOIR. 


El vinilo tiene por lejos mejor calidad que el cd, no solamente por el cuidado en la masterización, sino por los niveles y separación de planos claramente perceptibles.

En cuanto al mp3, a esta altura cualquier hijo de vecino debe saber que no hay diferencia perceptible entre comprimir a 190 VBR o a 320 CBR (lame). Por lo tanto es solo pérdida de espacio hacerlo en 320. Es lossy en ambos casos, pero para el ipod o el auto sobra.

La diferencia mas notoria además de la calidad de sonido, es que para escuchar un vinilo tenes que invertir mucho, ya que una buena bandeja es cara, una buena cápsula también es cara, y obviamente necesitás un buen equipo.

En cambio, cualquier lauchita puede comprarse una boombox de U$S 40 con cd player y respuesta en frecuencia similar a un teléfono público del año 70, donde no se distingue un crescendo de una ventosidad de elefante.

Curiosamente ese tipo de "oyentes" en su gran mayoría es el que pregona que el cd es mejor que todo.
Las razones son varias, entre ellas:
- Es muy barato el soporte.
- Es muy barato el reproductor.

Al vinilo hay que tratarlo con cariño, delicadeza, y a cambio otorga un sonido que abraza.
El cd tambien debe ser cuidado, pero entrega un sonido chato.

Obviamente, es imposible escuchar un vinilo en un auto, pero afirmar que el cd es mejor, no es correcto.
En calidad, el vinilo gana. Calidad.



ernestogn dijo:


> ya se !!! ya se ! de uno digital!



Pero Sabés! sabés! cuál es el muestreo, bits y hertz, de ese master digital?

Y sabés! sabés! cuál es el muestreo de un cd?


Estudiá! Estudiá!


----------



## capitanp

Veamos, almacenamiento en disco rigido... perdida de datos? no me creo nada si un simple servidor con discos en array (RAID) jamas pierden nada
Mas info http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID
El sistema raid de 5 discos es capaz de funcionar con dos discos rotos  asi que perder datos nada

MP3 nada, si lo comparamos con la fuente original siempre se escucha diferente, en realidad es como si a la musica le faltara algo, prque esos es lo que hace el mp3 saca pedazos de informacion no degrada la calidad (salvo que bajemos demaciado el bitrate) .Ami no me gusta inclusive en 320kbps. Ultimamente estoy buscando la manera de almacenar todo en un solo medio digital y estoy ensayando con el formato FLAC (*Free Lossless Audio Codec) *que es un formato comprimido sin perdida y es muy superior al mp3 Lo uso porque tengo soporte IDtag cosa que con el wav no tengo

testeenlo y despues me cuentan 

http://flac.sourceforge.net/


Vinilo Vs. Cd -jaja

Hechos:

Ambos salen de un medio digital grabado a una altisima calidad *24bits/96Khz o 192Khz*

Entonces cual es mejor medio para transporta esta informacion el CD o el Vinilo?


Ultimamente tuve la opotunidad de escuchar un CD en un reproductor Theta Pearl







Claro es un equipo que vale u$s 2500 pero estan comparando un vinilo en una technic SL1200 con capsula ortofon contra un un equipito AIWA que con suerte tiene a la salida del conversor D/A un puente R-C bien calculado . A este equipo de cd lo acompañan targetas A/D y D/A de 24b/96Khz y unos amplificadores Mark Levinson con parlantes con una respuesta que llega a los 50Khz (aca el emoticon de la baba) entonces el cd da un gusto escucharlo como se debe  entonces *para mi: ¿que se escucha mejor el CD o el Vinilo?*

Respuesta: Depende donde los pongas para reproducirlo


Pd: lei por ahi no lo he podido comprobar que el Formato FLAC es compatible con reproductores de CD comunes fabricados despues de 2005, habra que seguir experimentando


----------



## Kebra

capitanp dijo:


> Veamos, almacenamiento en disco rigido... perdida de datos? no me creo nada si un simple servidor con discos en array (RAID) jamas pierden nada
> Mas info http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID
> El sistema raid de 5 discos es capaz de funcionar con dos discos rotos  asi que perder datos nada
> 
> MP3 nada, si lo comparamos con la fuente original siempre se escucha diferente, en realidad es como si a la musica le faltara algo, prque esos es lo que hace el mp3 saca pedazos de informacion no degrada la calidad (salvo que bajemos demaciado el bitrate) .Ami no me gusta inclusive en 320kbps. Ultimamente estoy buscando la manera de almacenar todo en un solo medio digital y estoy ensayando con el formato FLAC (*Free Lossless Audio Codec) *que es un formato comprimido sin perdida y es muy superior al mp3 Lo uso porque tengo soporte IDtag cosa que con el wav no tengo
> 
> testeenlo y despues me cuentan
> 
> http://flac.sourceforge.net/
> 
> 
> Vinilo Vs. Cd -jaja
> 
> Hechos:
> 
> Ambos salen de un medio digital grabado a una altisima calidad *24bits/96Khz o 192Khz*
> 
> Entonces cual es mejor medio para transporta esta informacion el CD o el Vinilo?
> 
> 
> Ultimamente tuve la opotunidad de escuchar un CD en un reproductor Theta Pearl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claro es un equipo que vale u$s 2500 pero estan comparando un vinilo en una technic SL1200 con capsula ortofon contra un un equipito AIWA que con suerte tiene a la salida del conversor D/A un puente R-C bien calculado . A este equipo de cd lo acompañan targetas A/D y D/A de 24b/96Khz y unos amplificadores Mark Levinson con parlantes con una respuesta que llega a los 50Khz (aca el emoticon de la baba) entonces el cd da un gusto escucharlo como se debe  entonces *para mi: ¿que se escucha mejor el CD o el Vinilo?*
> 
> Respuesta: Depende donde los pongas para reproducirlo
> 
> 
> Pd: lei por ahi no lo he podido comprobar que el Formato FLAC es compatible con reproductores de CD comunes fabricados despues de 2005, habra que seguir experimentando



50 KHz es una bella respuesta. Para escuchar un vinilo, porque para un cd que tiene un corte abrupto y perfectamente vertical a 20 KHz, no tiene goyete. 

Aclaro que el CD y Vinilo se escucharon ambos en el mismo equipo. 

Amplificador, baffles y habitación son los mismos. Y gana el vinilo.

Deberían LEER los mensajes antes de responder.

He aquí un artículo interesante:

EL VINILO SUENA MEJOR QUE EL COMPACT? ¿VERDAD, MENTIRA, MITO? UNA
INVESTIGACIÓN DEL SUPLEMENTO ´RADAR´ DE ´PÁGINA 12´
DESDE HACE AÑOS QUE SE ESCUCHA A MELÓMANOS, COLECCIONISTAS, DISC JOCKEYS
Y SNOBS REPETIR QUE A PESAR DE LOS AVANCES TECNOLÓGICOS, EL VINILO SIGUE
SONANDO MEJOR QUE LOS COMPACT-DISCS. "RADAR" DECIDIÓ ENTREVISTAR A
INGENIEROS DE SONIDO, PRODUCTORES, MÚSICOS Y ESPECIALISTAS EN ACÚSTICA
PARA DESPEJAR DE UNA VEZ POR TODAS LA INCÓGNITA. Y LO QUE DESCUBRIÓ ES
TODAVÍA MUCHO MÁS INTERESANTE.

A la hora de promocionar su último disco, Modern Times, Bob Dylan
levantó una considerable polvareda hablando pestes de los compacts.
Incluso algunos de sus fans más acérrimos se sintieron algo
decepcionados por sus dichos y se enredaron en una polémica que el
diario El País de España definió como “avinagrada”. ¿Qué declaró Dylan
en la entrevista con la Rolling Stone norteamericana? Ahí va: “No
conozco a nadie que haya hecho un álbum que suene decente en los últimos
veinte años. Escuchás esos discos modernos y son atroces, llenos de
sonido. Nada está definido, ni siquiera la parte vocal, es como si
fueran ruidos parásitos. Mis últimas canciones probablemente sonaban
diez veces mejor en el estudio, mientras las grabábamos, que en el
compact. Los CD son pequeños, no tienen estatura. Me acuerdo del lío que
se armó cuando salió Napster. Estaban todos alarmados: “¡Nadie va a
pagar por la música, todos la van a tener gratis!”. Bueno, y qué “¡Si de
todas formas no vale nada!”.

Muchos interpretaron que Dylan, además de reivindicar el sonido
analógico e, indirectamente, las supuestas bondades del vinilo, también
se estaba cargando en su ataque a los productores y artistas
independientes, que se mueven con sus propias herramientas y criterios
en los márgenes del circuito mainstream. Sin embargo, más allá de su
tono terminante o generalizador, y sin forzarlas demasiado, sus palabras
y sus percepciones coinciden con los conceptos que un especialista en
materia de sonido podría lucubrar haciendo hincapié en cuestiones más,
digamos, técnicas: tendría que explicar qué pasa con el rango dinámico
de la música actual, o cuáles son los motivos de su declinación frente
al reinado de la compresión y el volumen (ver recuadro). Suena como uno
de los tantos neologismos que suelen inventar los comentaristas de
fútbol para fundamentar las virtudes o defectos de un equipo (“volumen
de juego”, etcétera), pero el rango dinámico es una de las claves que
permiten entender el rumbo que ha tomado la industria discográfica en su
conjunto.
Quizás intuyendo lo anterior, el responsable del blog en español Bob
Dylan Minoic citó, a partir de la observación de su ídolo, un furibundo
artículo firmado por el ingeniero de mastering Bob Speer. Titulado ¿What
happened to dynamic range?, el texto (disponible en
cdmasteringservices.com) confirma las apreciaciones de Dylan, y enciende
una señal de alarma sobre el futuro de la música que escuchamos: “¿Qué
pasó con el rango dinámico? Esta es una pregunta que debe ser respondida
por los sellos discográficos, productores, artistas e ingenieros de
grabación y de mastering. Todos somos responsables de lo que ha ocurrido
con nuestra música, que actualmente es nada más que distorsión con
ritmo. Y no es así porque no sea buena, sino porque carece de rango
dinámico. Por eso le falta contundencia, emoción y claridad. Los sellos
culpan a Napster, al MP3 y a las grabadoras de CD por la caída en la
venta de discos. Aunque hay algo de verdad en su permanente gimoteo,
sólo se pueden culpar a ellos mismos. Son los sellos los que necesitan
reevaluar lo que consideran que es buena música”.

La cuestión, de todos modos, no es una novedad. Desde hace unos cuantos
años, en el ámbito de los ingenieros de sonido se habla de una “carrera”
o una “guerra” del volumen. El virtual debate, sin embargo, no ha
logrado traspasar las fronteras de los dominios de los expertos: se
ventila en sus propias páginas web o en las revistas especializadas.
Speer menciona la opinión de su colega Roger Nichols aparecida en EQ
Magazine, como para demostrar que no está solo en su cruzada. Convocado
para integrar el panel encargado de elegir el álbum con mejor ingeniería
en los premios Grammy de 2001, Nichols, que prestó servicios a figuras
como los Beach Boys y Steely Dan, llegó a la siguiente conclusión:
“Escuchamos 3 o 4 cortes de los 267 álbumes que fueron sometidos a
votación. El sonido de cada uno de los CD había sido aplastado hasta la
muerte. Querían que su CD sonara más alto que los demás, pero ninguno
intentó aprovechar la claridad que pueden tener las grabaciones
digitales”. Otro representante del mismo gremio, Mark Donahue, escribió
en la revista Performer cosas como la siguiente: “Muchos ingenieros
consideran a los primeros ‘90 como la era dorada del mastering, porque
las decisiones sobre el volumen de un disco se tomaban por razones
estéticas y no de marketing. Por eso, si uno compara Nevermind de
Nirvana o Siamese dream de Smashing Pumpkins, se da cuenta que están
entre 6 y 8 decibeles por debajo del rock comercial actual”.

SUBAN EL VOLUMEN
A fines de los ’90, preocupado por el nuevo criterio que iba
imponiéndose en su actividad profesional, el ingeniero productor local
Mario Breuer asistió a una convención en Nueva York en la que se daba
cita la crème de la industria discográfica. “En un momento, cuando
escuché ‘¿Alguna pregunta?’, levanté la mano. Había en la mesa tipos
notables, capos-capos, eran como ocho o nueve. Les conté: ‘Me dedico al
mastering, y me llama la atención que el volumen de los discos es cada
vez más y más fuerte. Así perdemos rango dinámico, y no me gusta lo que
le pasa al sonido cuando lo apretamos tanto. Quería preguntarles por
qué, si hace dos horas están defendiendo el arte y la calidad de la
música, tenemos esta tendencia’. Pero el tipo no se copó mucho, murmuró
algo y enseguida se escuchó: ‘¡Próxima pregunta!’”, recuerda con sorna.
“Entonces saltó un brasileño: ‘¡Eh-eh-eh! Acá meu amigo argentino
faló’”. Los apretó un poquito, hasta que uno tuvo que confesar: “Es una
cuestión de marketing”. Los departamentos de marketing, los publicistas
y los promotores piden que sea así, porque cuanto más fuerte suena en la
radio, más le queda en la cabeza a la gente. Como en todos los negocios
y en todas las industrias, el resultado final del producto se inclina
para el lado de la balanza que indica el departamento de finanzas. Son
empresas que venden música, y tienen que hacer guita. ¿Para vender más
hay que hacer merd el sonido? Sí, te responden, hacé merd el sonido
y vendéme más discos.

El mastering es el último paso en la cadena de gestación de un álbum, el
proceso que le da al material el toque final. Ahora bien, más allá de lo
que demandan las compañías, ¿qué le piden los músicos a Breuer cuando le
entregan las mezclas para que haga su trabajo? “Volumen. Volumen.
Volumen”, repite el experimentado técnico, como si fuera una especie de
letanía. E imita las voces de sus clientes: “‘¡Que suene fuerte, ehhh!’,
‘¡Dale gaaas, Marito!’. Y hoy, yo tengo todas las herramientas y el
software necesarios para que suene todo lo fuerte que quieran”, explica
con algo de resignación. Una situación idéntica enfrenta día a día
Eduardo Bergallo, uno de los ingenieros de mastering con mayor
trayectoria local. “Trabajamos básicamente para cosas de pop y rock. Y,
desde hace cinco o seis años, el 90 por ciento de las bandas que vienen
piden lo mismo. ‘Quiero que suene fuerte’: ésa es la premisa. Está muy
presente la idea de que eso se consigue con el mastering. En esta etapa
se puede lograr algo que tiene que ver con el volumen, pero es a costa
de achicar el rango dinámico. Por eso los pasajes que son más suaves
quedan más fuertes y los que tienen que explotar no lo hacen, porque el
contraste con lo anterior es menor. El tema es que muchos grupos se
comparan con otros que fueron pensados para sonar así desde la
producción. Vos no podés hacer sonar fuerte cualquier cosa. Lo que vas a
lograr es que el disco suene mal, distorsionado, sin matices, estridente.”

Este modus operandi no sólo marca una hegemonía sobre el presente, sino
que también puede alcanzar y afectar al pasado. Cuando hace un par de
años Sebastián Escofet escuchó la reedición en formato CD de Clics
modernos de Charly García, sintió la misma indignación que experimenta
al recordarlo. “Lo que consiguieron, concretamente, fue que tenga más
volumen y pierda todas las dinámicas. Me di cuenta enseguida, porque
tenía un brillo terrible. Tengo la edición original en compacto, que
conserva el audio exactamente igual al del vinilo. Pero en la reedición
se hizo hincapié en darle un sonido ‘más moderno’, cuando se trata de un
disco que ya era moderno en su tiempo. Estamos hablando de un pilar de
la música argentina: que alguien lo haya editado así y lo haya puesto en
una batea es una aberración”, dispara el músico, que compuso la banda
sonora de películas como El último confín y Las vidas posibles. En el
programa de edición de la computadora de su estudio está abierta la
nueva versión de “Los dinosaurios”. Allí puede apreciarse que la estrofa
en la que García dice “No estoy tranquilo mi amor” está al mismo nivel
que la parte del estribillo en la que canta “Los amigos del barrio”. La
diferencia es bastante gráfica y se puede aplicar a todos los casos:
mientras que un tema sin procesar se asemeja a una especie de
electrocardiograma con sus respectivas subidas y bajadas, un tema
comprimido aparece como un manchón negro y constante. “Un tipo como
Charly sabe perfectamente estructurar las partes de una canción para
generar los picos climáticos. Lo que hicieron fue faltarle el respeto a
la composición, le pasaron una plancha y le borraron los relieves”,
ilustra Escofet. “Charly lo grabó íntegro en los Estados Unidos, con Joe
Blaney, que venía de trabajar con los Clash, y con Ted Jensen, de
Sterling Sound, que sigue siendo el mejor estudio de mastering del
mundo. ¿Con qué criterio alguien puede pensar: ‘Voy a mejorar los que
hicieron estos tipos’?”

ALTA FIDELIDAD
Para entender un poco mejor lo anterior, habría que detenerse en los
cambios que se produjeron en los últimos años en nuestros hábitos como
oyentes. Gustavo Basso, músico y profesor de Acústica en la Facultad de
Bellas Artes de la Universidad Nacional de La Plata, señala que la gente
primero se acostumbra y después pide lo que la industria produce. Una
industria que, en este caso, excede al negocio puramente discográfico.
“Hay un juego dialéctico entre producción y consumo. Y esa especie de
círculo lleva a niveles cada vez más comprimidos, más parejos. La música
que se oye hoy tiene prácticamente la misma dinámica que la que tenía la
música funcional”, destaca el especialista. “A eso habría que agregarle
que la oímos en monitores muy limitados en cuanto a su capacidad de
rango dinámico, como los parlantes de la computadora, los del auto y los
de los minicomponentes. Todos se basan en el mismo modelo, el NS10 de
Yamaha, que fue el primer parlante chico a nivel mundial. O sea: la
música está condicionada, porque se compone y se graba para ese sistema
de monitoreo particular. La gente se baja música en MP3 para escuchar en
esos equipos: si la ponés en uno de alta calidad suena mal, pero con una
computadora o un auricular suena bien. Ese es el estándar comercial
actual, que obliga a la producción de una música de un determinado tipo
y de una determinada calidad.”

Otro punto a tomar en cuenta, que justifica en parte el requerimiento de
un mayor volumen que recae sobre las grabaciones contemporáneas, es el
ruido que rodea a la música que escuchamos. Puede ser el motor del auto
en marcha para el conductor o la frenada de un colectivo para el peatón
que deambula con su reproductor de MP3 portátil, por mencionar dos
ejemplos de un mismo fenómeno. “Es un rasgo característico de la época,
por eso los discos tienen que competir con el ruido y vencerlo. Y eso
implica, invariablemente, comprimir: no permitir que la música baje a
planos medios, porque quedaría envuelta en el ruido de fondo”, señala
Basso, que suele dar cursos regulares de acústica en distintas
universidades nacionales. ¿Hay alguna manera de recuperar la calidad de
audio perdida? Basso es crítico frente a las evidencias, pero también
optimista en cuanto a las posibilidades: “Siempre se puede recuperar. No
es una cuestión de sordera: hay chicos que crecieron escuchando así,
pero el oído humano sigue siendo el mismo. Por lo tanto, puede haber
cambios en las formas culturales. Es más: estoy convencido que cuando la
tecnología empiece a demostrar, como pasó con los home theater y el
dolby digital, que las posibilidades son mucho mayores que las actuales
en cuanto a los modos de reproducción, va a haber una necesidad de
convencer a la gente que se puede oír de otra manera. Mejor. Ahora
estamos en otra, porque se masificó así. Pero la industria te va vender
otra tecnología, te va a demostrar que es de mejor calidad, con mayor
banda ancha y rango dinámico. Y lo vamos a comprar. Si yo fuera el dueño
de Sony, lo pensaría así”.

Por Juan Andrade
Fuente: Suplemento "Radar" del diario "Página/12"

Otro artículo donde midieron un vinilo que reproduce hasta 40KHz contra los miserables 20 del mugroso CD.
http://francisthemulenews.wordpress...or-al-oido-un-vinilo-un-cd-o-un-dvd-de-audio/


----------



## Tavo

No me van a hacer cambiar de opinión de cualquier manera... El vinilo ya fue, es como si insistiésemos en seguir usando el diskette para las PCs. Lo mismo, tecnología pasada, ya fue.

Y eso de que los discos rígidos tienen una vida útil de 2 años.. es MENTIRA. MENTIRA TOTAL.
Tengo mi PC funcionando, es modelo 1999 y tiene el mismo disco rígido de fábrica, un Seagate de 18Gb. Y hasta el día de hoy ningún problema, jamás perdí información, jamás tuve un problema.
Y está funcionando todos los días, casi de contínuo. Ya tiene 12 años.

Aparte, cuando dije de almacenar música en un Disco Rígido, dije BIEN como sería lo ideal de almacenar. Guardar los archivos, DESCONECTAR el disco, y guardar el disco en lugar bien seguro, FUERA de la PC.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Kebra:
Después de tu ultimo post...te das cuenta que el problema no es la "calidad" del CD, sino los desastres que hacen quienes los producen? El problema claramente es el rango dinámico de la música hecho pelota por los compresores y limitadores en la búsqueda de "mas volumen" (un CD tiene mas de 90dB de rango dinámico...un LP tiene - con suerte - 50 o 60dB). Hay un tema en el foro en el que ya discutimos esto...pero me dá fiaca buscarlo 

Entonces, el mismo tema, sacado del mismo master y grabado en vinilo y CD...debería sonar IGUAL en ambos medios, si no fuera por los tarados de los productores que comprimen en el CD a lo bobo para lograr que suene "muy fuerte en equipos de medio pelo". En un LP no podés comprimir de esta forma por que no te van a quedar rugosidades en el surco para que la púa detecte sonido...y claro, no va a sonar mas fuerte


----------



## Fogonazo

Un sutil detalle que no están aclarando es que en una *"Prueba ciega"* entre un vinilo y su propia grabación digitalizada y pasada a *CD* *NO* se encuentra diferencia.

O sea que gente acostumbrada a "Escuchar" y "Oír" *NO* es capás de distinguir la fuente entre el sonido proveniente de un vinilo y ese mismo sonido extraído del mismo soporte sometido al proceso de diguitalización, conversión AD, reconversión DA y nuevamente la reproducción.

Extracto de un trabajo al respecto de los formatos de muestreo


> E. BRAD MEYER, Miembro de la AES AND DAVID R. MORAN, Miembro de la AES
> 
> Boston Audio Society, Lincoln, MA 01773, USA
> 
> Se habla y se escribe con frecuencia sobre la superioridad en la calidad de sonido en audio codificado con más bits y/o a tasas superiores de muestreo que el estándar 16-bit/44.1-kHz del CD. Los autores informan de una serie de tests doble-ciego y comparan la salida analógica de los reproductores de alta resolución, reproduciendo grabaciones en formato alta resolución, con la misma señal y pasada a través de un bucle (A/D/A loop) que se considera un “cuello de botella” del formato 16/44.1.
> Las pruebas se realizaron durante un período de más de un año, usando diferentes sistemas y una amplia selección de probadores.
> Los sistemas incluyeron costosos monitores profesionales y un sistema “high-end” con altavoces electrostáticos, cables y equipos de elevado coste.
> 
> Entre los probadores se contaron con ingenieros de grabación, estudiantes universitarios (cursando un programa de estudios dedicado a la grabación) y audiófilos con vasta experiencia.
> Los resultados de estas pruebas demuestran que el bucle de conversión A/D/A de 16/44.1 insertado en cualquiera de los sistemas de audio de alta resolución probados y con niveles de escucha normales, se considera indetectable para todos los que participaron en estas pruebas.
> El ruido que se genera del propio bucle de conversión, fue solamente audible a niveles de escucha muy elevados.


----------



## Agucasta

> Por eso, si uno compara Nevermind de
> Nirvana, se da cuenta que está entre 6 y 8 decibeles por debajo del rock comercial actual”.



Lamentablemente eso es muy cierto, y yo creyendo que era algo "malo" del comienzo de los 90´ les agregué un par de dB en Nuendo para que se igualara en volumen con los otros temas .

A recuperar el disco original entonces!

Muchas gracias por _desburrarnos_ un poco.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

agucasta89 dijo:


> Lamentablemente eso es muy cierto, y yo creyendo que era algo "malo" del comienzo de los 90´ les agregué un par de dB en Nuendo para que se igualara en volumen con los otros temas .
> 
> A recuperar el disco original entonces!
> 
> Muchas gracias por _desburrarnos_ un poco.
> 
> Saludos



Yo no he hecho eso de "Normalizar" el volumen, pero varias veces estuve tentado a hacerlo.
Generalmente para editar audio suelo usar el Cool Edit PRO, que es un "buen" programa, liviano que corre en Win98SE.  (es la compu viejita, no haga nada serio ahí).

Igualmente, como bien dijo Agustín, "gracias por desburrarnos un poco" (excelente frase!! )

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

agucasta89 dijo:


> ......A recuperar el disco original entonces!...:



El tema del exceso de compresión del rango musical se trató en forma mas extensa por aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/ha-pasado-rango-dinamico-musica-28056/


----------



## capitanp

> 50 KHz es una bella respuesta. Para escuchar un vinilo, porque para un cd que tiene un corte abrupto y perfectamente vertical a 20 KHz, no tiene goyete


.


Te estas olvidando que eso pasa en un equipo comun con un filtro R-C pedorro a la salida del DAC , en un equipo Hi-end son capaces de reproducir todos los armonicos e incluso procesarlos para extendes el rango dinamico, porque si no lo hiciera no se escucharia nada en los "twitters" que arrancan en 18Khz



El tema que puse para escuchar es - Against All Odds - Phil Collins (1985) salvado del exeso de compresion del rango dinamico


----------



## capitanp

consegui un vinilorip a 96khz grabado bien pro pero por mas que quiero, no le saco merito porque se escucha barbaro, pero tiene ese ruidito a pua y parece sucio...








http://i54.tinypic.com/2ur3579.png


----------



## Kebra

capitanp dijo:


> consegui un vinilorip a 96khz grabado bien pro pero por mas que quiero, no le saco merito porque se escucha barbaro, pero tiene ese ruidito a pua y parece sucio...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i54.tinypic.com/2ur3579.png



A mi ese ruidito a púa siempre y cuando sea muy poco perceptible como el caso de vinilo japonés, no se, me gusta.



ezavalla dijo:


> Kebra:
> Después de tu ultimo post...te das cuenta que el problema no es la "calidad" del CD, sino los desastres que hacen quienes los producen? El problema claramente es el rango dinámico de la música hecho pelota por los compresores y limitadores en la búsqueda de "mas volumen" (un CD tiene mas de 90dB de rango dinámico...un LP tiene - con suerte - 50 o 60dB). Hay un tema en el foro en el que ya discutimos esto...pero me dá fiaca buscarlo
> 
> Entonces, el mismo tema, sacado del mismo master y grabado en vinilo y CD...debería sonar IGUAL en ambos medios, si no fuera por los tarados de los productores que comprimen en el CD a lo bobo para lograr que suene "muy fuerte en equipos de medio pelo". En un LP no podés comprimir de esta forma por que no te van a quedar rugosidades en el surco para que la púa detecte sonido...y claro, no va a sonar mas fuerte



Bueno, por eso el vinilo este que además es masterizado a 1/2 de la velocidad para duplicar el headroom,  lo mata al CD. 
La ventaja del vinilo es justamente esa, no lo podés "hacer sonar mal" porque sale volando el pick-up. Recuerdo algún disco de Tchaikovsky que tenía unos cañones en una pieza, y decía: "cuidado, el brazo de su bandeja puede salir volando y pegarle en la cabeza".
Los masters originales están en cinta digital, a mayor muestreo, pero digital, estamos de acuerdo. En teoría, al oído promedio, deberían sonar igual si ninguno mete volumen.

Y los graves del vinilo son mas lindos. No se por qué, pero son mas lindos.


----------



## Helminto G.

Kebra dijo:


> Recuerdo algún disco de Tchaikovsky que tenía unos cañones en una pieza, y decía: "cuidado, el brazo de su bandeja puede salir volando y pegarle en la cabeza".
> 
> 
> Y los graves del vinilo son mas lindos. No se por qué, pero son mas lindos.



sera?, tengo que escuchar de nuevo mi copia de 1812, tienes razon son mas lindos


----------



## Kebra

capitanp dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Te estas olvidando que eso pasa en un equipo comun con un filtro R-C pedorro a la salida del DAC , en un equipo Hi-end son capaces de reproducir todos los armonicos e incluso procesarlos para extendes el rango dinamico, porque si no lo hiciera no se escucharia nada en los "twitters" que arrancan en 18Khz
> 
> 
> 
> El tema que puse para escuchar es - Against All Odds - Phil Collins (1985) salvado del exeso de compresion del rango dinamico



No me cierra. Digo, independientemente de la calidad del equipo, que puede reproducir 999999x10^n Giga Hertz el equipo hi end, el CD no posee información en frecuencia mas arriba de 44.100Hz / 2, lo que da 22.050 Hz, por lo tanto, tengo un Aston Martin DB9 Volante pero le puse kerosene al tanque de nafta. Por mas que sea un Aston, no va ir ni para atrás. 
Hay que ver si alguno escucha esos 22.050, pero eso ya es otra cosa.


----------



## ernestogn

Kebra dijo:


> En teoría, al oído promedio, deberían sonar igual



sacando de contexto, en la practica tambien.


----------



## discokey

Fogonazo dijo:


> Un sutil detalle que no están aclarando es que en una *"Prueba ciega"* entre un vinilo y su propia grabación digitalizada y pasada a *CD* *NO* se encuentra diferencia.
> 
> O sea que gente acostumbrada a "Escuchar" y "Oír" *NO* es capás de distinguir la fuente entre el sonido proveniente de un vinilo y ese mismo sonido extraído del mismo soporte sometido al proceso de diguitalización, conversión AD, reconversión DA y nuevamente la reproducción.
> 
> Extracto de un trabajo al respecto de los formatos de muestreo



Buenas a todos, 

Es la primera vez que escribo aquí, aunque hace tiempo que leo vuestros posts sobre todo los relacionado con electrónica de audio. Agradecer todo el conocimiento que aquí se comparte y que me han ayudado mucho para hacer mis pinitos.

Bueno, al grano, leyendo el hilo de las 10 mentiras etc etc.. que lleva activo 2 años 
Y de acuerdo en casi todo lo expuesto con el negocio del hi-end voy a hacer mi pequeña aportación como amante del vinilo que soy.

A propósito de la prueba de diferenciar un CD grabado de un vinilo y el vinilo original, yo si distingo la diferencia y estoy acostumbrado a oír y a escuchar. Es mi experiencia y no me tengo por que mis oídos me engañan.
No voy a meterme en discusiones técnicas de si 44khz y 16 bits son suficientes. Lo que se es que mi oído me hace percibir como más natural el sonido de un vinilo que el de un CD. Sin desmerecer éste último por supuesto. Y no me gustan las papas fritas del vinilo, ni tener que levantarme a darle la vuelta, ni si ritual ni chuminás de esas. Es para que no me digan que lo hago por romanticismo, por ritual o lo que sea, que la pipa o la copa de wisky sabe igual con u n cd que con un vinilo.

Simplemente es mi oído el que me guía.

No voy a convencer a nadie, pero parece que hay quien le molesta que alguien le guste más como se oye un vinilo.

También, lo que me decepciona un poco es que muchos ven en la ciencia la explicación de todo y que todo viene controlado por la ciencia cuando no tiene que ser así, sino que la ciencia se tiene que adaptar a la realidad y no es la realidad la que debe adaptarse a la ciencia que dicho sea de paso es imposible.

Por lo tanto si queremos aprender más, deberíamos de experimentar más e intentar dar explicaciones a echos verídicos, en vez de afirmar categóricamente que algo es absolutamente cierto porque la ciencia dice esto o lo otro y quien diga lo contrario es un loco que hay que quemar, lo mismo que hacía la inquisición vamos jeje.

Un saludo a todos y agradecer de nuevo sobre todo a fogonazo sus aportes de electrónica de audio.


----------



## Helminto G.

segun sircunstancas tecnicas, la ciencia explica las cituaciones de la vida, 
de manera literaria guiarse por algo que no sea la ciencia es romantisismo


----------



## discokey

Helminto G. dijo:


> segun sircunstancas tecnicas, la ciencia explica las cituaciones de la vida,
> de manera literaria guiarse por algo que no sea la ciencia es romantisismo



La ciencia no puede explicarlo todo, prueba de ello es que los modelos se van perfeccionando e incluso algunos dejan de aplicarse porque no sirven para explicar todos los casos y se quedan cortos.

En el siglo XIV decir que la tierra era redonda era ser un romántico porque según la ciencia la tierra era plana, lo mismo pasa hoy con muchas otros asuntos de distinta índole.


----------



## Helminto G.

aun asi lo cientofico esta catalogado como objetivo y lo romantico como subjetivo, personalmente no lo discuto...


----------



## Luigiman

La teoría es un producto de la practica, y, la suma de estos dos nace la ciencia. La filosofía.. madre de todas la ciencias; derivaciones de todas la actividades y quienes se dedican a alguna profesión en particular debe usar la ciencia como instrumento de desarrollo personal y a un país. No es vano decir que: la teoría es tarde o temprano asesinada por la experiencia (esta cita no es mía) y yo me pregunto: ¿Después del High end, que vendrá? y siempre pasa que: La necesidad hay que crearla.
Seguimos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

discokey dijo:


> Simplemente es mi oído el que me guía.


Hasta acá veníamos perfecto 



discokey dijo:


> No voy a convencer a nadie, pero parece que hay quien le molesta que alguien le guste más como se oye un vinilo.
> 
> También, lo que me decepciona un poco es que muchos ven en la ciencia la explicación de todo y que todo viene controlado por la ciencia cuando no tiene que ser así, sino que la ciencia se tiene que adaptar a la realidad y no es la realidad la que debe adaptarse a la ciencia que dicho sea de paso es imposible.
> 
> Por lo tanto si queremos aprender más, deberíamos de experimentar más e intentar dar explicaciones a echos verídicos, en vez de afirmar categóricamente que algo es absolutamente cierto porque la ciencia dice esto o lo otro y quien diga lo contrario es un loco que hay que quemar, lo mismo que hacía la inquisición vamos jeje.



Ahora esto....hummmmmmm


No hay nadie a que le moleste que un vinilo "se escuche mejor"...por que un vinilo y un CD deberían sonar *igual *si están tomados del mismo master y si no se ha hecho con el CD algunas de las barbaridades que normalmente se hacen para que "suene mas fuerte".
Por mas que te decepcione, la explicación de por que suenan *igual *no está en tus oídos o en los míos o en los de Doña Juana...está en la ciencia. Y en este caso la ciencia si se ha "adaptado" a la realidad, por que la elección de la frecuencia de 44.1 kHz para el muestreo digital no es casual ni un resultado del deseo de un mago: está basada en la Teorema de Shanon y en el rango de frecuencias que capta el oído humano.
Por último, si queremos aprender mas, vamos a tener que estudiar "ciencias", por que no hay otra forma de explicar lo que vos llamás hechos verídicos...y efectivamente, al que hable de oído o por gusto, habría que quemarlo así 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Saludos!


----------



## angelwind

Kebra dijo:


> Suponés mal.  El mp3 es lossy, y el vinilo no. Por lo tanto, por definición, es imposible que el mp3 suene mejor que el vinilo.
> 
> Vale mencionar que la vida útil de un disco rígido es de 2 años. Si, 2 años.
> 
> Te cuento mi experiencia:
> 
> Album "Crime of the Century - Supertramp".
> 
> CD original estampado en Francia. Vinilo estampado en japón, edición especial Mobile Fidelity
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_Fidelity_Sound_Lab
> 
> CD player Technics SL-PD987. Bandeja AIWA D-30 con cápsula GRADO Prestige NOIR.
> 
> 
> El vinilo tiene por lejos mejor calidad que el cd, no solamente por el cuidado en la masterización, sino por los niveles y separación de planos claramente perceptibles.
> 
> En cuanto al mp3, a esta altura cualquier hijo de vecino debe saber que no hay diferencia perceptible entre comprimir a 190 VBR o a 320 CBR (lame). Por lo tanto es solo pérdida de espacio hacerlo en 320. Es lossy en ambos casos, pero para el ipod o el auto sobra.
> 
> La diferencia mas notoria además de la calidad de sonido, es que para escuchar un vinilo tenes que invertir mucho, ya que una buena bandeja es cara, una buena cápsula también es cara, y obviamente necesitás un buen equipo.
> 
> En cambio, cualquier lauchita puede comprarse una boombox de U$S 40 con cd player y respuesta en frecuencia similar a un teléfono público del año 70, donde no se distingue un crescendo de una ventosidad de elefante.
> 
> Curiosamente ese tipo de "oyentes" en su gran mayoría es el que pregona que el cd es mejor que todo.
> Las razones son varias, entre ellas:
> - Es muy barato el soporte.
> - Es muy barato el reproductor.
> 
> Al vinilo hay que tratarlo con cariño, delicadeza, y a cambio otorga un sonido que abraza.
> El cd tambien debe ser cuidado, pero entrega un sonido chato.
> 
> Obviamente, es imposible escuchar un vinilo en un auto, pero afirmar que el cd es mejor, no es correcto.
> En calidad, el vinilo gana. Calidad.
> 
> 
> 
> Pero Sabés! sabés! cuál es el muestreo, bits y hertz, de ese master digital?
> 
> Y sabés! sabés! cuál es el muestreo de un cd?
> 
> 
> Estudiá! Estudiá!


  yo me inclinaría a pensar que tu diferencia entre el CD y el vinilo está en tu pobrísimo reproductor de CD... sin intenciones de ofender... pero echémosle la culpa al verdadero responsable...
Si te gusta la marca (technics) busca un PS-700 o mejor un PS-900... la diferencia de sonido es abismal.


----------



## discokey

ezavalla dijo:


> [*]No hay nadie a que le moleste que un vinilo "se escuche mejor"...por que un vinilo y un CD deberían sonar *igual *si están tomados del mismo master y si no se ha hecho con el CD algunas de las barbaridades que normalmente se hacen para que "suene mas fuerte".


Si cierto, hay grabaciones que son verdaderos desastres, de echo con algunos CD disfruto y con otros nada.



> [*]Por mas que te decepcione, la explicación de por que suenan *igual *no está en tus oídos o en los míos o en los de Doña Juana...está en la ciencia. Y en este caso la ciencia si se ha "adaptado" a la realidad, por que la elección de la frecuencia de 44.1 kHz para el muestreo digital no es casual ni un resultado del deseo de un mago: está basada en la Teorema de Shanon y en el rango de frecuencias que capta el oído humano.


 El problema es que para mi y para mucha gente que le pasa lo que a mi, no suena igual, y debería haber alguna explicación científica al respecto.
Por cierto que Nyquist - Shanon de sobra lo conozco de la facultad (Redes I). 
 A mi se me ocurre que el oído humano no está bien calibrado, no en cuanto a la máxima frecuencia que es capaz de captar sino que esas pruebas de umbral se realizan de manera muy simplificada con un solo pitido, es como si te ponen un punto de 0.5 mm a 10 metros de distancia y no lo puedes ver, pero si te dibujan 100 puntos juntos? Para que se me entienda, el sonido que percibimos es parte de un todo y ahí es donde para el oído humano creo que no pasa desapercibido.
Al menos para ciertos oídos entrenados-acostumbrados.

También lo que pasa es que para algunos cierta calidad les baste, y pasa con muchas otras cosas, no solo el sonido, las teles por ejemplo, yo con mi LCD 1024-768 me basta y sobra pero para otros es imprescindible disfrutarlo en Full-HD (1900 x 1024??) Y quizá yo no aprecie la diferencia y me tenga que fijar mucho para verla desde la distancia a la que estoy acostumbrado a ver la tele.

¿Hasta dónde somos capaces de engañar a nuestros sentidos?

Volviendo al audio, tengo experiencias digitales gratas con el sistema SACD, no soy anti-digital, simplemente el CD no me termina de satisfacer aunque tampoco me da alergia. Estoy por ver cómo se oye el DVD-Audio pero de momento no tengo una tarjeta ni lector que soporte el formato, así que tendré que esperar 



> [*]Por último, si queremos aprender mas, vamos a tener que estudiar "ciencias", por que no hay otra forma de explicar lo que vos llamás hechos verídicos...y efectivamente, al que hable de oído o por gusto, habría que quemarlo así
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/LIST]
> Saludos!



Es cierto que hay gente que habla por hablar, pero creo que jamás hay que quemar a nadie ni siquiera a los que venden conos Cósmiga 
http://www.cosmiga.com/cosmiga.htm


----------



## Helminto G.

los seres humanos percibimos de diferentes maneras, no solo el oido sino todo a nuestro alrededor, cada uno escuchamos no solo distintas frecuencias sino a diferentes niveles, la ciencia pretende una respuesta estandard, y nosostros requerimos el audio que nos satisface, vuelvo a repetir, una cadena de audio va a tener la misma calidad que la del eslabon mas deficiente *incluyendo nuestros oidos*, ya que son parte de la cadena, si no somos capaces de percibir cierta frecuencia no es nesesaria para nuestro sistema personal de audio


----------



## Luigiman

Los seres humanos somos románticos, unos mas y otros menos; cuanto hubiera querido volver a tener aquel radio a válvulas que me regaló mi viejo y ponerlo a funcionar y después alardear, sin importar que suene con sus propiedades de antaño. Actualizar una tecnología anterior es un querer de muchos. Aunque haciendo un símil con los autos, tener un auto antiguo y que funcione como lo hacia originalmente, con batería de 6 voltios, arrancarlo con manivela, farolas de kerosene, ruedas con radios, dinamo eléctrico de corriente directa, bujías que había que calentar a fuego directo (precalentamiento) etc. costosa afición.. pero este auto tiene mas valor que uno antiguo repotenciado con motor de inyección electrónica y otros aditamentos modernos.
Un Equipo de sonido híbrido puede aprovechar las cualidades positivas de ambos elementos activos. El alto consumo de las válvulas la hacen hoy en día prohibitivos bajo las nuevas reglamentaciones gubernamentales y no creo que tenga futuro lamentablemente.
Los discos de vinilo bien grabado y bien cuidado no pierde cualidades a pesar del tiempo y su gama dinámica alrededor de 60dB es lo que lo deja en desventaja respecto al CD cuya gama llega a los 96 dB y de los cassettes, ni hablar.
Las grabaciones comerciales de CD tienden a igualar los sonidos bajos de los altos, solo por hacer sonar bien a los equipos baratos y/o portátiles, pero, el gran desafío esta en la grabaciones de musica clasica, que una grabadora tiene que registrar los "pianissimos y los fortissimos" sin añadir ruido de fondo ni saturaciones, y esta ventaja la tiene la técnica digital de hoy en día.
Grabar con técnica digitales un acetato o vinilo es una ganancia mas y sería lo mejor aunque ya los tornamesas dejaron de fabricarse.
Saludos.


----------



## antiworldx

Otra vez la misma discusion???

Cada vez que reviven este tema, no es mas que lo mismo con otras palabras... creo que ya habiamos quedado conformes con el hecho de decir, que el uso de CD, Vinilo, Cinta, Cilindro de estaño, y lo que quieran y gusten, era decision final del gusto personal, y que el sistema digital era el sistema que mejores prestaciones tenia, pero sin ser un factor desicivo al gusto personal.

No entiendo por que volver a discutir lo mismo.


----------



## Kebra

angelwind dijo:


> yo me inclinaría a pensar que tu diferencia entre el CD y el vinilo está en tu pobrísimo reproductor de CD... sin intenciones de ofender... pero echémosle la culpa al verdadero responsable...
> Si te gusta la marca (technics) busca un PS-700 o mejor un PS-900... la diferencia de sonido es abismal.



No es mala la 987. A mi hace 16 años que me da lo que le pido. Y justamente Technics desarrolló MASH y tiene la peculiaridad en CD de sonar mejor incluso que las Denon. No hay que olvidar que Matsushita llegó a diseñar y fabricar sus propios transistores para lograr la calidad que perseguían en los viejos amplificadores allá por los 70s. No tengo nada que reprocharle a mi preciosa 987. Los baffles son de cartón, pero esa CD player es buena, a pesar de ser modelo 95. 
En contraste la bandeja no es de las mejores ya que el motor no es a cuarzo, y es semi-automática, lo cual ya la deja afuera de lo hi-fi, hi-end, etc.  (lo bueno es simple).
Pero así y todo, con esa capsulita que es la entrada a la alta gama, se nota una diferencia grosera. 

El día que me compre una NAD, comparo. 


De cualquier manera el asunto es que en el cd achatan para ganar volumen, y en el vinilo dejan el rango dinámico como corresponde. 

Algo similar noté en los CDs Money for Nothing de Dire Straits y The Wall de Pink Floyd.
Suenan bajo comparado con los demas discos que andan dando vueltas por mi discoteca, pero tienen un sonido muy bueno.
Nunca los escuché en vinilo esos, así que no puedo comparar.

Creo que EL tema para probar una cadena de audio es Mother, de The Wall. Ahí hay una diferencia de volúmenes buenísima.

Yo quiero un cono El Cachafaz!


----------



## Luigiman

antiworldx dijo:


> Otra vez la misma discusion???
> 
> Cada vez que reviven este tema, no es mas que lo mismo con otras palabras... creo que ya habiamos quedado conformes con el hecho de decir, que el uso de CD, Vinilo, Cinta, Cilindro de estaño, y lo que quieran y gusten, era decision final del gusto personal, y que el sistema digital era el sistema que mejores prestaciones tenia, pero sin ser un factor desicivo al gusto personal.
> 
> No entiendo por que volver a discutir lo mismo.



Bueno pero... la verdad es que quienes estamos en el foro, este tema ya esta bastante discutido entre entendedores, pero no nos olvidemos de los internautas que no pertenecen al foro, y que el buscador muchas veces no lo enlaza en el tema al principio.


----------



## zarpin

Muy buen artículo, claro e instructivo.

Saludos


----------



## elchicharito

La mayoria de los amplificador traen su pontecia en terminos pmpo

Algunos que solamente traen dos integrados y dicen que son de 600 watts.

cuando los desarmas y vez la serie del integrado, y cuando mucho te da 20 o 30 watts Rms jajaj.

no quiere decir que este exageradamente mal la potencia del amplificador, a lo mejor y si esta bien pero los terminos en la que expresan la potencia del ampli es lo que hace que el cliente que le gusta el sonido y que no conoce mucho de electronica se valla con la finta y compre amplificadores de 600 watts segun ellos. Cuando en realidad lo compran de 30 vatios reales por salida jajajaja.

Claro que no todos los amplificadores, excepto las marcas buenas... y algunas marcas se basan en la potencia pmpo para el valor monetario del amplificador, cuando te lo estan vendiendo a un presio muy caro y no es cierto que traen esa potencia tan grande, que si sacas cuentas cuanto te cuestan los integrados y la tablilla y los componentes en ocaciones te puede salir mas barato armar uno... QUE ES LO QUE COMÚNMENTE HACEMOS...


----------



## AntonioAA

Disiento contigo, Profe... llevo 40 años de "audiofilo"  por ponerle algun nombre y si bien me encanta la clasica y el jazz .. tengo mi corazoncito rockero . Lamentablemente la experiencia de escuchar una sinfonica es MUY dificil de reproducir  , y como HAY MENOS PLATA DE POR MEDIO... las grabaciones buenas son escasas . A la prueba me remito, en el cable tengo docenas de canales de musica... cual suena mejor???.....  MTV Jams!!!! Musiquita detestable hecha por esos morochos bien alimentados , muy preocupados por la transformada de Laplace y las ecuaciones diferenciales ...

Rescato , eso si , como referencia , los sonidos acusticos . Como empiezo a evaluar un equipo?.... 
1- Voces 
2-Piano 
3-Trompeta ( el que me diga que hay alguna que suene tal cual una real ...)
4- el resto....

Si bien ,creo, que todo sonido si me produce ALGO... es musica.

Bueh, me fui de mambo , disculpen....

Ante algun comentario recibido aclaro:
NO FUE RACISTA LO QUE DIJE ! Pagaria por escuchar un coro gospel en una iglesia de Harlem....
hable de la pinta de esos con cara de mal entretenidos , que es distinto.

Mi cara esta a la vista  , soy arabe y ahora somos los malos del mundo.....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Disiento contigo, Profe... llevo 40 años de "audiofilo"  por ponerle algun nombre y si bien me encanta la clasica y el jazz .. tengo mi corazoncito rockero . Lamentablemente la experiencia de escuchar una sinfonica es MUY dificil de reproducir  , y como HAY MENOS PLATA DE POR MEDIO... las grabaciones buenas son escasas . A la prueba me remito, en el cable tengo docenas de canales de musica... cual suena mejor???.....  MTV Jams!!!! Musiquita detestable hecha por esos morochos bien alimentados , muy preocupados por la transformada de Laplace y las ecuaciones diferenciales ...


Yo no tengo nada contra el jazz o la música clásica (solo que el jazz no me gusta excepto muy contados casos), pero el problema es el tipo de comparación que se hace.
Ya está estudiado y probado que la memoria auditiva humana no registra detalles sino ciertas características principales situadas en la banda de mayor sensibilidad del oído (300Hz a 3kHz...o por ahí ), entonces todos esos detalles y delicias que se "descubren" probando con música de jazz o sinfónica son completamente FALSOS, por que no te acordás como suena el original con el que estás comparando.
Acepto que hayan personas con mayor y con menor "rango de captura" para la memoria auditiva, y también acepto que todos creemos que nos acordamos de como suena cada instrumento... pero los estudios psicoacústicos muestran lo contrario .

En lo que sí estoy de acuerdo (aunque hasta por ahí) es que en ese tipo de música están las mejores grabaciones resueltas espacialmente, y particularmente en el jazz "melódico" (o como lo llamen ahora) se ha tomado la costumbre de utilizar pocos o MUY pocos instrumentos, cosa de que cualquier sonidista con algo de cancha puede poner los micrófonos mas o menos bien ubicados para la correcta captura de la información espacial de la música... y es por eso que se habla sobre lo "amplio de escenario" o sobre "los microdetalles que se escuchan", pero no son del equipo sino de la grabación .

Leyendo a algunos "subjetivistas" (viste que soy delicado para decirlo?), encontré que muchos citaban a Diana Krall en sus sesiones de escucha de jazz. Pues busqué y me bajé oops un CD en MP3 de 192 kHz de esta mujer - que tiene muy buena voz y ella está mas buena todavía  - y lo puse en mi equipo LOW-END hecho a mano, construido, medido y ecualizado por este servidor y con el transporte del DVD de la oferta del Walmart ...Y SE ESCUCHABA LO MISMO QUE ESTOS TIOS DESCRÍBIAN!...claro, ellos lo hacían con equipos y cables de varios mega-dolares. El asunto es que en este recital solo tocan ella, en el piano, y otro tío en el contrabajo..y uuhhhh! que separación de instrumentos!!! oooohhhhh!!!! ... PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS...

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Bueno , empiezo a contestarte :

- Miss Diana .... so beautiful !!! Ahi te quita objetividad ... las grandes cantantes tienen que ser FEAS!

- Por mas que odies los subjetivo y el oido humano sea lo mas estupido de la cadena , hay que darle un poco de credito al ENTRENAMIENTO , ademas de ciertos elementos geneticos ( vos jugas al futbol como Tevez , al tenis como Del Potro ? ) ....Herbert von Karajan decia que le fascinaba escuchar orquestas de jazz de negros ...porque tocaban HORAS sin salirse un compás ( y mira quien lo decia )....

- Obvio que la definicion con pocos instrumentos es re-facil ! Por eso , a riesgo de ser pesado, es que rescato la experiencia de la Sinfonica .... como sin miles de watts escuchas TODO , y cuando se para el pobre tipo de atras de todo.. con el triangulo ... o el de la trompeta ... y pueden ser 100 tipos arriba del escenario.

....  y mirá que tengo para seguir !! ... un abrazo


----------



## cyverlarva

Hace unos dias tuve la oportunidad de escuchar unas cajas Horn con varios amplificadores de calidad muy alta, sinceramente lo que escuche sonaba muy pero muy bien, y me dejo en claro algunas cosas, el 70 % de la calidad subjetiva del equipo esta en las cajas acusticas, si las cajas son buenas vas ganando el partido seguro, el resto lo dejo al amplificador y la fuente, el resto cables, red electrica, a mi entender es subjetivo. 
Estoy de acuerdo con Ezavalla que se le da mucha importancia a la calidad grabaciones de ciertos generos que a otros, y ahi hay para divertirse, la seccion audiophile de avaxhome es un lugar para empezar a probar.


----------



## AntonioAA

Hola cyver! tanto tiempo...
Te digo :  Siempre decimos que en la electronica , y en especial el audio , la calidad pasa por los Transductores y no la electronica en si....
Hoy en dia lo que es amplificadores practicamente hay muy poca variacion de calidad excepto que sean hechos "con asco" ... 
Tambien con la  cuestion laser/digital , tampoco hay tanta variacion de calidad , no se si te acordas en la epoca de las puas ... la diferencia abismal que habia entre unas y otras  !!! ( y precio tambien ) .
Lo mismo con las grabadoras de cassette !! ( a algunas yo les tocaba el bias para que tuvieran algun agudo mas ) .... ahora esta todo mas nivelado....
De modo que donde SI hay diferencias aun , es en los parlantes , asi que si vos decis que es el 70%.... para mi es todavia mas !
PD: lo de los horns me resulta atractivo , si bien tienen rangos de uso muy reducidos. Hace poco termine un experimento que si bien no es horn propiamente... resulto muy bueno para la porqueria de parlante que le puse.


----------



## Fogonazo

Dijo *Fogonazo*, poco conocido filósofo contemporáneo (maestro de Confucio): _*" Un excelente equipo de audio con malos gabinetes sonara 'MAL' un equipo de audio de calidad media con buenos gabinetes sonará 'Muy Bien' "*_


----------



## cyverlarva

Como estas Antonio, en la escucha de la otra ves probamos a pedido mio los transportes , es decir el lector de cd, probamos un Arvitek contra un Cambridge C740, y asombrado escuche diferencias muy notorias , no puedo decir que lo que escuche es la verdad absoluta,pero te digo que me dejo pensando,con el Arvitek faltaba informacion. El tema de prueba era un rip de un vinilo , con el Cambridge se escuchaba perfectamente la fritura de la pua, con el arvitek nada. El dac era un Dacmagic con modificaciones, la verdad me quede mudo, con esto no quiero entrar en la polemica es solo lo que escuche, y antes que me pregunten la prueba solo consistio en enchufar los transportes por coaxial al dac, y de ahi a un primaluna. No se midieron las señales de salida ni nada solo fue para probar.
Mi explicacion es que el cambridge tenia un lector mas robusto que podria leer con mayor fidelidad el disco, sin depender tanto del sistema de correccion de errores.

Te dejo una foto...






Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Evidentemente alguna diferencia debe haber ... no tengo lamentablemente acceso a tal rango de marcas ( es mas , ni las conozco! ) ... Yo hablo del promedio de las berretadas que tengo a mano , especialmente las de PC. y reproductores de DVD "normales" .
Ahora una cosa: si NO escuchabas la fritura del disco en una ... NO TENIA UN MISERABLE AGUDO, andaba mal !!!!... fuera la marca que fuera.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> - Miss Diana .... so beautiful !!! Ahi te quita objetividad ... las grandes cantantes tienen que ser FEAS!


Diana Krall .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​ 


AntonioAA dijo:


> - Por mas que odies los subjetivo y el oido humano sea lo mas estupido de la cadena , hay que darle un poco de credito al ENTRENAMIENTO , ademas de ciertos elementos geneticos ( vos jugas al futbol como Tevez , al tenis como Del Potro ? ) ....Herbert von Karajan decia que le fascinaba escuchar orquestas de jazz de negros ...porque tocaban HORAS sin salirse un compás ( y mira quien lo decia )...


Es que yo no odio lo subjetivo! Lo que odio es que me den una apreciación subjetiva como medida de "calidad" de un componente acústico... sobre todo cuando esa medida es de dudosa validez.
Yo aprecio mucho a la gente que dice "*me encanta como suenan* los baffles XYXYXY", pero lo que no aprecio en absoluto es cuando alguien dice "*los baffles XYXYXY son malos por que a los tweeters le falta cristalinidad y los graves suenan cuadrados*"  . A mi juicio - opinión muy personal - lo subjetivo debería ser tan simple como "me gusta" o "no me gusta" ... y punto, ahí terminó la medición, por que cualquier intento de describir subjetivamente un fenómeno físico comprobable y medible pero que se oculta tras una cortina de _palabras huecas_ (por no decir pelot@#$%), no conduce a nada... para nadie, excepto para las personas con el mismo delirio , y aún así dudo que le sirva .
Y claro que el entrenamiento ayuda, y mucho, el problema es que son pocos los que tienen un oído musicalmente apto para registrar y discriminar las características que se registran en la memoria, y menos son aún los que se han entrenado correctamente, y menos todavía los que pueden discriminar CUALQUIER instrumento. Vos citás a von Karajan que fué un verdadero maestro, pero yo quisiera saber cuantos de los que bolacean con el audio tienen su mismo oído   ... y que puedan tocar el timbre sin desafinar.



AntonioAA dijo:


> - Obvio que la definicion con pocos instrumentos es re-facil ! Por eso , a riesgo de ser pesado, es que rescato la experiencia de la Sinfonica .... como sin miles de watts escuchas TODO , y cuando se para el pobre tipo de atras de todo.. con el triangulo ... o el de la trompeta ... y pueden ser 100 tipos arriba del escenario.


Claro!, pero la mayoría de los comentarios son sobre jazz y no sobre sinfónicas, lo que me hace suponer que "han entrenado" el oído para cierto tipo de sonidos que pueden identificar con algo de claridad, y extrapolan su chamullo a los otros tipos de música... en el que algo cazan.. pero no todo. En ese caso las frases matadoras son: "Pero como? No lo escuchás?" o bien "Es que [poner acá el instrumento] no está claramente definido! Suena como [palabra hueca que indica desprecio por el sonido]". Si vos has sido invitado a escuchar, y te sacuden unas de esas frases... bue... hay varias alternativas 

Saludos!

Hola cyver!



cyverlarva dijo:


> y antes que me pregunten *la prueba solo consistio en enchufar los transportes por coaxial al dac, y de ahi a un primaluna. No se midieron las señales de salida ni nada solo fue para probar*.


Ves? Ese es uno de los problemas, las deducciones basadas en premisas falsas o incompletas: Se hace una conexión para probar si anda, sin ajustar ni medir nada, y a partir de allí se deduce que el transporte es malo. 
Nop...eso no hay que hacerlo...



cyverlarva dijo:


> Mi explicacion es que el cambridge tenia un lector mas robusto que podria leer con mayor fidelidad el disco, sin depender tanto del sistema de correccion de errores.


Y si, puede ser, pero resulta que la salida digital no vá directa desde el lector laser al amplificador.En el medio hay varios circuitos digitales que se encargan de serializar la información, adecuar niveles, bufferear y re-clockear la secuencia de bits y otras cuantas cosas que no tienen nada que ver con el código de corrección de errores, cuyas fallas si son audibles, pero para que falle, el disco debe estar hecho percha.

Con esto te quiero decir: Es casi seguro que hayas escuchado diferencias en el sonido final y que el lector marca Pirulo no sea de lo mejor... pero de ahí a concluir que "el transporte" es lo malo.. eso es bastante mas difícil 

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Seguimos mencionando a los grandes ... dijo Albert E. ( repito porque lo puse hace poco ) "La inteligencia humana es limitada , la estupidez parece no serlo..." 
Hay de todo, lamentablemente . Por eso quiero el Foro , hay una densidad de "como uno" mas alta!
Gracias a ello , he descubierto a miss Krall y a avaxhome ( gracias muchachos!!! ) y haciendo una simple combinacion , estoy escuchando "Love songs" extraido de un flac que me prestaron amablemente ahi .
Suena bien esa chica ! y eso que estoy con unos auriculares fuleros de la compu.


----------



## cyverlarva

> Con esto te quiero decir: Es casi seguro que hayas escuchado diferencias en el sonido final y que el lector marca Pirulo no sea de lo mejor... pero de ahí a concluir que "el transporte" es lo malo.. eso es bastante mas difícil



Eduardo te doy la derecha, fijate que fui muy cuidadoso en opinar, trato siempre de ser objetivo, y esta ves me quede duro.
Cargo con el preconcepto que si es digital suena todo igual y la verdad esto me descoloco. 

Antonio, mira el nivel de los equipos era de alto vuelo habia un Primaluna Dialogue One con EL84, un McIntosh MA230 y un Audinac 4215.
Todos sonaban muy pero muy bien, a mi me dejo perplejo, ya que las valvulas no me gustaban y la verdad no me esperaba eso.
Te soy sincero remitiendome a lo importante, el sistema me encanto, sonaba barbaro, plata para comprar algo asi no tengo ni tendre, pero me di el gusto de escuchar algo groso mi meta ahora es llevar lo que yo tengo a un nivel asi, pero eso si, yo no voy a ir a la jugueteria con la alcancia lo mio va por el soldador, el mic y la fresadora, y los amigos que me ayudan tanto los del foro como los del barrio.

Si queres escuchar algo muy lindo "conseguite" Musica Nuda, la version en vivo, y dale a I will Survive, es de otro planeta.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cyverlarva dijo:


> Eduardo te doy la derecha, fijate que fui muy cuidadoso en opinar, trato siempre de ser objetivo, y esta ves me quede duro.
> *Cargo con el preconcepto que si es digital suena todo igual y la verdad esto me descoloco. *


Es que no es un preconcepto, cyver, pero hay que aplicarlo en el contexto correcto .
Si todas las salidas digitales fueran "puras" en el sentido de que no se pre-procesaran excepto por el código corrector de errores, lo que vos suponés es completamente cierto: TODOS LOS TRANSPORTES SONARIAN IGUAL. punto.
El problema es que la cosa no se ajusta a eso con mucha exactitud. Por ejemplo, *acá tenés* las especificaciones técnicas del Cambridge DacMagic que mencionabas, y si te fijás un poco, vas a ver que tiene un DSP de Texas que implementa el sobre-muestreo ATF (andá a saber que corno hace.. aunque me lo imagino, pero la idea es agregar muestras donde no existen  y aumentar la resolución de cada muestra a 24bits 192kHz  ) Como te imaginarás, si activás este filtro (*los DACs Wolfson* que trae también hacen up-samplig, pero por otro motivo...y puede desactivarse) y le entra basura, vas a conseguir "basura up-sampleada"... y te imaginás donde va la "calidad del transporte"?
Tené en cuenta que un CD stéreo está grabado a 2x16 bits 44.1 kHz, y si yo pretendo llevarlo a 2x24 bits tengo que inventar 8 bits por canal, y si quiero llevarlo a 192 kHz tengo que inventar 4 muestras y media (y media... hummmm... por eso lo de asincrónico ) donde antes no había nada. Si esto lo hace un DAC de "primera línea", imaginate lo que puede hacer el soft de un lector de DVD marca "Doña Rosa" para que el sonido sea mas o menos bueno... y sin entrar en lo analogico aún.
Y eso que aún no hablamos de los filtros antialiasing de salida, que tiene 3 tipos diferentes para elegir de acuerdo a "las preferencias de escucha"... y la calidad del transporte anterior???? Naaaa....

Finalmente, sin conocer las características del soft y hard del "transporte"... como se me va a ocurrir decir "ES MALO" cuando desconozco por completo como se comporta?
Por eso vuelvo a lo de antes: ME GUSTA o NO ME GUSTA es todo lo que puedo decir


----------



## cyverlarva

Viendolo desde la realidad tenes razon en todos los puntos, mi idea siempre fue que la salida digital del cd venia directo del transporte y no habia procesos intermedios.

Si fuera tan sencillo como activar el bitperfect, que bueno seria.

Saludos


----------



## electromecanico

cyverlarva dijo:


> Viendolo desde la realidad tenes razon en todos los puntos, mi idea siempre fue que la salida digital del cd venia directo del transporte y no habia procesos intermedios.
> 
> Si fuera tan sencillo como activar el bitperfect, que bueno seria.
> 
> Saludos



si te fijas en la web google hay muchos audases que mejoran estos procesadores de salida en equipos lectores de cd


----------



## Luigiman

Para mi concepto en lo referente a la técnica valvular y de semiconductores es que, todo esta lleno de subjetividad, muchos registros musicales fueron grabados en equipos a válvulas y que suenan muy bien en equipos actuales y esto me gusta, hay quienes prefieren oír música antigua en equipos antiguos con todo y sus defectos (retrayendo la originalidad), otros, música moderna en equipos  modernos digitales; a cada uno le parecerá bien.
Disculpen la trivialidad.


----------



## rubendario2779

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro, he leido la mayoría de sus comentarios, me parecieron muy interesantes, todos bien fundamentados... Explicaciones coherentee y no subjetivistas, he visto bastante conociemiento en ustedes, los comentarios hacen uso desde los conocimientos en elctrónica, elctroacustica, análisis de señales, etc... Felcictaciones.

Ahora me gustaría hacer mi humilde aporte, no ahondaré tanto en la teoría, ya es suficiente con lo que se ha expuesto, bueno, creo que conozco algo del tema, tampoco me creo la eminencia, soy Ingeniero en Electrónica y Telecomunicaciones, y siempre me ha gustado el mundo del audio Hi Fi. Ojo digo Hi Fi, no Hi End, eso para mi ni siquiera existe, es un timo.

Analizando todas las barbaridades que dicen los supuestos audiófilos, basados un cosas inexistentes poco cuantificables, y nada sustentadas, podría decir lo siguiente:

Primero, lo de las válvulas... Tubos de vacío o como les llamen, yo pienso que cualquier circuito bien diseñado a base de transistores o JFET's, puede igualar y hasta superar al mejor diseño con la obsoleta y poco eficiente energéticamente hablando tecnología valvular; los audiófilos hablan a favor de estos trastos a válvulas diciendo que tienen ese "no se que", que esa "calidez", esa "musicalidad"... Mas bien son puras percepciones subjetivistas, ya en la realidad, y segun las percepciones de los audiófilos, la tecnología valvular está bien lejos de lo que es Hi Fi. Mas bien en el Hi End ya no reproduce el audio como fue grabado y masterizado en el estudio.

Los Tubos o válvulas, estan para amplificadores de potencia en transmisores de RF, o para amplificadores de guitarras electricas que distorsionan... si distorsionan dadnole un color a la señal amplificada...

Yo me pregunto por que estos aparatos denominados Hi End, requieren de tanto equipamiento adicional para su "correcto funcionamiento"?.... será que no están tan bien diseñados?, o será que no tienen la respuesta de frecuencia que se espera de un equipo Hi Fi, una respuesta plana?... Si no miren las colecciones que se exponen en las páginas de Mciintosh, para armarse de un armatoste de esos se debe tener una buena cantidad de plata, mandar a reforzar la casa desde los cimientos por que pesan bastante, ahí tenemos amplificadores mono canal, fusntes de audio, receptor de radio, tornamesa, preamplificador, amplificador de 2 canales, (vayan contando), suman una cantidad de 6 a ocho trastos!, pero lo bueno falta, un aparato costosisimo para acondicionar el voltaje, y otro igual para el acondicionamiento de sala con filtros de orden superior de Butterworth, sigo preguntandome seran necesarios tantos aparatos!, o es q la respuesta de estos aparatos no es tan buena que digamos, para mí un buen equipo debe sonar "fielmente" sin tomar en cuenta cosas tan esotericas como el voltaje de entrada de alimentación, con que fuentes diseñan los circuitos en Mcintosh?, ahhh es que para ellos no han inventado las fuentes reguladas de voltaje... o francamente que será... estoy intrigado con ese trasto de 85 libras de peso... si 85 libras...

El asunto de los materiales exóticos y finísimos... Cables de hilos de plata, el chasis de materiales nobles, de espadas templarias fundidas y santificadas por el mismisimo Papa, las cajas acústicas de las más finisimas virutas cepilladas de las reliquias de la cruz, los tweeters de las más exóticas fibras de carbono y parlantes de materiales alienígenas encontrados en el accidente de Roswell... Y la cosa va para rato, lo que mas me asombró en esta linea absura del Hi End, es que vendieran fusibles Hi End.... Por los clavos de Cristo! Que tiene que ver un fusible!!!!!!!

Pero la audacia de estas compañías llega mas lejos aún, y veo un buen nicho ahí para los "avivatos" para vender como algún sabio forero dice... espejitos por oro, ahí tenemos al genial Willy Pastrana, un audiófilo convencido, en la discusión del foro de los camles Hi End, habla a favor de los cables de cantidades exhorbitantes, pero claro si el man los distribuye... Este iluminado, ha categorizado el audio hasta llegar al Hi 10, si Hi 10, que tal y solo el man es el iluminado que puede lograr eso, con sus cables y fusibles y vainas y armatostes de tubos que el los distribuye...

Lo de los vinilos y la adversión enferma por lo digital del Hi End... "El vinilo me suena mejor", "el audio digital es incompleto, por que esta muestreado" y otras barbaridades mas... propongo una prueba para demostrar que la alta fidelidad es lo medible y tangible, lo que existe, una norma nada subjetivo, y derrumbaría todo, realizar una buena grabación de una rerpoduccion de un vinilo en uno de estos equipos Hi End, digital... bien realizada, que tome fielmente esos "matices" que supuestamente escuchan los audiófilos, esa supuesta "calidez", y esa grabación reproducirla en un equipo modesto , Hi Fi, y sonará igual, porque de eso se trata la alta fidelidad rerpoducir fielmente lo que se grabo en el estudio, en nuestro experimento el supuesto equipo Hi End con tanto realismo que para mi es muuucha distorsión...

Esa misma grabación volverla a rerpoducir en el equipo Hi End, y eso va sonar que dara asco!, porque la supuesta calidez que no es mas que sonido distorsionado se multiplicará por dos! Y Asunto concluido!

Y saludos a todos! Menos a uno... A tí te digo!!!!!

Ahh me olvidaba lo del Jazz, el supuesto realismo que escuchan estos audiófilos en sus equipos de miles de dolares no proviene de sus amplificadores de 80 libras de peso con tubos, si no de la grabación y los pocos instrumentos que dan el caracter de realismo y espacialidad, por probar puse a Norah Jones en mi modesto equipo Hi Fi Sony... (Sacrilegio.... Sony, the evil!), y suena con bastante realismo... profundidad... matices y demas... es que es Norah Jones... Ya me estoy descargando a Diana Krall, debe sonar igual de realista! 

Ahora si me despido, ah y he notado la escasez de audiòfilos en este foro... debe ser por la prueba de aptitud... eso debe decir mucho... Me siento en casa!


----------



## AntonioAA

Creo que esto merece agregarse a este hilo:
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/589347/ _

... no pude con mi genio.


----------



## ehbressan

Hola, con respecto a los reproductores y amplificadores, observen como se hace una comparaciòn objetiva (y los resultados......lo mas interesante....)

http://www.matrixhifi.com/marco.htm

Cliqueen en "pruebas ciegas". Enjoy !!
Sds.


----------



## hazard_1998

ehbressan dijo:


> Hola, con respecto a los reproductores y amplificadores, observen como se hace una comparaciòn objetiva (y los resultados......lo mas interesante....)
> 
> http://www.matrixhifi.com/marco.htm
> 
> Cliqueen en "pruebas ciegas". Enjoy !!
> Sds.



me mató este: http://www.matrixhifi.com/contenedor_ppec.htm


----------



## ernestogn

el monaguillo de la izquierda se ve quei tiene un oído de oro, el de la derecha esta sin dida experimentado los matices realistas que introducen los cables libres de oxigeno , 
el de atras, es un gil del monton monas


----------



## ehbressan

hazard_1998 dijo:


> me mató este: http://www.matrixhifi.com/contenedor_ppec.htm



Pero...te matò bien....o mal !! 
Sds.


----------



## AntonioAA

Que hace ese en el baffle????? Mejorará la resonancia pero me da asquito...


----------



## rubendario2779

Para mi las pruebas son contundentes... 

38 personas han realizado la prueba de las cuáles
14 escogieron el equipo “A” como mejor (El equipo común y corrinte)
10 escogieron el equipo “B” (El equipo de miles de dolares con materiales selectos esotéricos con cables de la era espacial)
14 no eran capaces de distinguirlos o no se decantaron por ninguno.

Queremos mas pruebas? En mi conclusión, no hay que gastar plata en aparatos que dicen hacer cosas increibles, cuando los avances tecnológicos han puesto al Hi Fi al alcance de todos los comunes y mortales, que mas dá si quieren gastar plata en aparatos costosos, al final si les sobra que lo hagan, el que es mas vivo y bien informado comprará lo mas eficiente y eficaz...

Otra prueba que me pareció interesante es la del vinilo digitalizado, compararon el rip del vinilo con el vinilo, y no supieron decir cual era lo uno y lo otro, la conclusión...

El formato de la alta fidelidad es el Digital... Por que?... Por que en esa prueba se demuestra que la reproducción digital es "fiel" a la fuente de grabacion, y se mantiene así en el transcurso del tiempo y de las reproducciones, no así el vinilo que pierde calidad. Pongamos el caso contrario... Un archivo digital, correctamente muestreado, que tal un SACD... que sea hecha una matriz para realizar un vinilo de este SACD, luego de algunas reproducciones... (el SACD y el Vinilo) veamos cual sigue siendo fiel al original...

Saludos...


----------



## ehbressan

AntonioAA dijo:


> Que hace ese en el baffle????? Mejorará la resonancia pero me da asquito...



AntonioAA, ese es un bafle modelo "Censorship 2012". 
Sds.


----------



## zepeddie

El sonido es la percepción que tenemos de él, por ende no importa si tu equipo cuesta 2 dolares ó 7000, lo que importa es que suene como vos queres que suene. 
No se porque *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* se gastan en escribir tanto y defenestrar al transistor o la válvula si todo al fin y al cabo va a pasar por nuestro nervio auditivo y al cerebro que va a INTERPRETAR (es decir que no va a tener una lectura 100% real y objetiva de la cuestión) esos impulsos nerviosos, y según nuestros recuerdos y vivencias vamos a comprender eso como algo bueno o malo, lindo o feo, musical o ruidoso, etc!

Algo que los puramente técnicos no van a comprender nunca son esas cuestiones, por eso todo el mundo se pelea por tonterias asi, sin darse cuenta que pueden hacer un amplificador con los componentes mas berretas de la faz del universo que siempre, pero SIEMPRE a alguien le va a gustar!

Y yo prefiero la valvula toda la vida para amplificar una guitarra, pero por cuestiones monetarias tengo una pedalera digital y un equipo transistorizado y me doy cuenta la diferencia abismal que hay.

Gustos.


----------



## djwash

Bueno, sobre los gustos no se discute, pero hay ideas mezcladas o equivocadas.

Cuando de sonido valvular se trata, sabemos que en la mayoria de los casos "eso" que les gusta es la coloracion que mete, pero se confunde con fidelidad y esta lejos de eso.

Los transistores tienen una distorsion bajisima en la mayoria de los casos hoy dia, y decir que su sonido es frio, pobre, monotono, y otro monton de cosas esta lejos de la cordura.

El problema son los gustos, que en muchos casos tapa los ojos de algunas personas y se dicen un monton de cosas que dan ganas de llorar, que ni ellos saben como probar sus creencias, y la unica excusa que tienen es la sensacion, que solo ellos pueden sentir en sus equipos que estan en la cima gracias a la desinformacion.

Este tema esta para que el que lea tenga la oportunidad de aprender muchas cosas sobre audio, y a hacerle menos caso a los vendedores, para otra cosa no esta, aunque provoca ganas de armar un arca, y causa "Sindrome de Fin del Mundo"...

Personalmente NUNCA he escuchado un amplificador valvular, asique no tengo idea de que tan agradable o detestable puede ser su sonido para mi, pero si algun dia me llegara a gustar no voy a decir que perdi kilometros de oido escuchando un transistor, y si no me gusta tampoco voy a decir que es una porqueria.

Es como la discusion de que es mejor si windows o linux, siendo que son sistemas diferentes...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

zepeddie dijo:


> El sonido es la percepción que tenemos de él, por ende no importa si tu equipo cuesta 2 dolares ó 7000, lo que importa es que suene como vos queres que suene.
> No se porque carajo se gastan en escribir tanto y defenestrar al transistor o la válvula si todo al fin y al cabo va a pasar por nuestro nervio auditivo y al cerebro que va a INTERPRETAR (es decir que no va a tener una lectura 100% real y objetiva de la cuestión) esos impulsos nerviosos, y según nuestros recuerdos y vivencias vamos a comprender eso como algo bueno o malo, lindo o feo, musical o ruidoso, etc!
> 
> Algo que los puramente técnicos no van a comprender nunca son esas cuestiones, por eso todo el mundo se pelea por tonterias asi, sin darse cuenta que pueden hacer un amplificador con los componentes mas berretas de la faz del universo que siempre, pero SIEMPRE a alguien le va a gustar!



El problema con los "puramente técnicos" de los que hablás (y de los que soy uno) es que los diseños que desarrollan deben servir PARA CUALQUIER PERSONA sin importar si es un músico, un golden-ear o un pobre mortal como cualquiera. Entonces aparecen ciertas condiciones de diseño, que vos muy impunemente estás ignorando, y que hacen que los equipos sean aptos para el oído de cualquiera. Si ese "cualquiera" luego quiere *distorsionar *el sonido usando etapas con válvulas, modificando los controles de tono o poniendo los baffles dentro de un tarro... eso es otro problema relacionado con los "gustos", pero esas consideraciones NO DEBEN ENTRAR en un diseño serio por que seguramente a muchos no les va a gustar pero ya no va a haber forma de corregirlo....se entiende?

Por otra parte, vos hablás sobre tener un amplificador valvular para guitarra... pero lo que no decís o no sabés es que el amplificador de guitarra ES PARTE DEL INSTRUMENTO y no una cosa externa e independiente. Si a vos te gusta tocar la viola con amplis a válvulas NADIE te puede criticar nada por que eso es parte de tu *arte*. Pero es algo muy diferente hablar de HiFi y alabar equipos hechos con tecnologías obsoletas, que tienen distorsiones gigantes y considerar que eso es lo máximo en "calidad" de sonido.... simplemente POR QUE NO LO ES!!! y ni siquiera se acercan a eso.


----------



## AntonioAA

completando el comentario del Prof. Zavalla... no es lo mismo HACER musica que reproducirla....

yo al menos soy discapacitado para generarla ... pero me gusta y mi esfuerzo esta en lograr que se parezca lo mas posible a como fue hecha.


----------



## zepeddie

Exageré mi comentario, lo admito.. No lei el tema completo porque la furia con la que escribia el que empezó el tema no me dejo seguir leyendo. Y fue por ese motivo que impulsivametne comence a escribir..

Ahora bien, si hablamos de equipos Hi-Fi, si concuerdo totalmente en que el BUEN transistorizado es lo ideal. Y también es mejor lo digital; pero obviamente en un formato wav de un muestreo y "bitaje" aceptable, no el Mp3.

Y yendo a los que intentamos hacer música, la válvula para mi seguirá siendo el paraiso.. pero me gusta Pantera y Dimebag Darrel usaba equipos transistorizados!

Lo que no creo que sea una opción profesional es una pedalera digital.. Que contradicción, no? yo tengo una! 
pero ese es otro tema ya que los costos de un sonido buen analógico son bastantes elevados..

Por otra parte, si entiendo las cuestiones técnicas ya que no estoy en este foro porque "vi luz y entré" , sino porque conozco del tema, estudio y trabajo con la electrónica. No soy ingeniero aún, pero solo tengo 22 años, algún dia llegaré!


----------



## piratex45

Hola amigos, quien esto escribe es uno de los tantos que se ha pasado interminables noches de osciloscopio y distorsímetro para bajar la distorsión de un amplificador de 0,1% a 0,04% y así poder estar tranquilo con la sensación del deber cumplido y la satisfacción de haberlo logrado.
Pero la verdad es que si estamos reproduciendo música y no tonos puros de un generador senoidal es muy difícil apreciar la distorsión aunque sea muy alta.
Como prueba de esto les adjunto unos archivos sacados de un disco prueba de un prestigioso laboratorio.
Me gustaría escuchar sus comentarios al respecto ya que me parece que toda la sanata del Hi-End Audio es realmente para los incautos e ignorantes que gastan fortunas sin antes hacerse asesorar por alguien serio que conozca del tema.
Alguien como yo por ejemplo 
Pagar por un amplificador, con salida de triodos Single Ended de 8W de potencia de 250 Kg de peso con una distorsión del 1%, mas que por un Mercedes Benz es realmente para giles.
A veces me pregunto cómo es posible que gente tan bruta haya podido tener tanto dinero.
Viviendo en Argentina creo tener algunas respuestas a este interrogante.....
Saludos. Piratex.


----------



## estebanratto

Estimados:
a esto de abajo falta agregar que la salida a transformador , ya sea que se use valvulas o de estado solido se anulan las armonicas en el trafo de salida por que estan en contrafase ( si es realmente simetrico y las pares..)

Distorsión debida a la realimentación
Todo amplificador tiene un tiempo de tránsito, que es el tiempo que demora en salir la señal desde que entra al amplificador. Cuando se aplica realimentación negativa, una porción de la señal de salida de introduce en la entrada de manera que se reste con la señal original. Pero los amplificadores de tránsito instantaneo no existen. Siempre hay una demora y la señal que se resta ya no coincide con la que está entrando. En las pruebas con ondas senoidales puras esto no se aprecia demasiado, ya que la salida sigue siendo senoidal; además, la señal de entrada no varía, es un tono fijo. Sin embargo, la música es áltamente dinámica y su aspecto en un osciloscopio es más parecido al registro de un terremoto en un sismógrafo que a una senoide. En estos casos de señales de mucha complejidad y frentes abruptos un retraso apreciable resulta en la introducción de más distorsión. En los equipos realizados con válvulas termoiónicas la realimentación negativa rara vez es superior al 10% y las válvulas son elementos gobernados por tensión. Son de respuesta mucho más rápida que los elementos de estado sólido, que dependen de la circulación de una corriente. Por esta razón es que los amplificadores valvulares "suenan mejor", con una distorsión armónica total típica del 0,1%, que equipos transistorizados con distorsiones armónicas totales menores en dos órdenes de magnitud. Al no tener transformador de salida, los equipos de estado sólido pueden soportar mayores realimentaciones. Con señales de prueba senoidales no se aprecia el fenómeno, pero con otro tipo de señales de prueba como, por ejemplo, una onda cuadrada modulada en amplitud con una onda senoidal, se observa el "borrado" de parte de la modulación o sobreimpulsos. Mayores niveles de realimentación negativa y retrasos considerables hacen la diferencia de sonido; especialmente en la música de cámara con cuerdas. Es posible lograr alguna mejora si los transistores de salida tienen mayor respuesta de frecuencias que los transistores amplificadores de tensión y usando fuentes separadas para las etapas de amplificación de tensión y de potencia. Con la utilización de fuentes diferentes se elimina la realimentación positiva que se usa para que el amplificador no recorte disimétricamente ("bootstrapping"). Esta distorsión que aparece con más intensidad en los amplificadores de estado sólido es debida al pobre ancho de banda en lazo abierto de la mayoría de estos equipos, cuya responsabilidad mayor recae en los transistores de salida. Se suele llamar "distorsión por intermodulación transitoria" (TIM: transient intermodulation distortion) o, también, "distorsión de slew rate" o "distorsión de intermodulación dinámica".

http://www.frm.utn.edu.ar/medidase2/tp/tp5.pdf  para los que tengan dudas de como se mide distorcion

y tengamos en cuenta que al medir distorcion sacamos el equipo de "contexto" por que jamas de los jamases vamos a escuchar musica con dos tono sinusoidales, salvo que necesitemos torturar a alguien
mentiras hay por todos lados. aca tengo un aiwa asqueroso que dice que tira 7000 watt... que vienen a ser 9.38 hp (si horse power) lo que no vi es si v¡ene con un enchufe 3x32 trifasico para darle de comer a tantos caballos....
jamas de los jamases voy a comprar un hi end de esos, o sea me gustan las valvulas, suenan mejor pero no comparto un mercado para idiotas...
todos los ampli a valvulas me los arme yo a mi gusto y la diferencia con un marantz que tengo aca es abismal a fabor del de valvulas ( el marantz quedo para la pc )
si escuchas cumbias guachiturros y porquerias similares, da igual con que lo amplifiques no?



http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distorsion


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hay varios problemas MUY SERIOS con el artículo ese de wikipedia que ha quoteado, y el problema es que lo que dice es COMPLETAMENTE FALSO. Para empezar, la realimentación no funciona como intentan demostrar ahí, por que la señal que se realimenta es una fracción de la salida pero esa fracción es en tiempo real! No hay tal retardo como dice ahí a menos que el ampli opere en la región de los MHz...cosa que nunca hace.
Otra mentira PATETICA es que la distorsión no se produce con ondas senoidales y sí con ondas musicales . Eso es una MENTIRA gigante, y ya lo demostró matemáticamente Fourier hace 150 años!!!...así que el que escribió eso solo intenta desmerecer la realimentación sin ningún argumento "sostenible"
Por último, la prueba de la "onda cuadrada" modulada en amplitud por una senoide es tan falsa como lo anterior!!! :enfadado: NIngún amplificador DE AUDIO está diseñado para reproducir ondas cuadradas, y no lo están por que las ondas cuadradas NO EXISTEN en las señales acústicas, así que la "distorsión" que se produce es FALSA por que no se excita con una señal real (una onda cuadrada tiene al menos 30 armónicas impares para conservar su "forma", así que si le meto al ampli una onda cuadrada de 1kHz, las armónicas superiores van a andar sobre los 70kHz...y no hay instrumento en el planeta que pueda generar una señal a esa frecuencia...se entiende?)

*Moraleja 1:* Wikipedia tiene muchas cosas buenas y confiables, y MUCHA mentiras y falsedades...tal como esta parte del artículo de Distorsión.
*Moraleja 2:* Quieren entender por que sucede la distorsión y cuales son los efectos que causa? Pues estudien electrónica y matemática y se les van a acabar el *FUD *que algunos intentar desparramar (no lo digo por vos estebanratto)


----------



## hazard_1998

ezavalla dijo:


> Hay varios problemas MUY SERIOS con el artículo ese de wikipedia que ha quoteado, y el problema es que lo que dice es COMPLETAMENTE FALSO. Para empezar, la realimentación no funciona como intentan demostrar ahí, por que la señal que se realimenta es una fracción de la salida pero esa fracción es en tiempo real! No hay tal retardo como dice ahí a menos que el ampli opere en la región de los MHz...cosa que nunca hace.
> Otra mentira PATETICA es que la distorsión no se produce con ondas senoidales y sí con ondas musicales . Eso es una MENTIRA gigante, y ya lo demostró matemáticamente Fourier hace 150 años!!!...así que el que escribió eso solo intenta desmerecer la realimentación sin ningún argumento "sostenible"
> Por último, la prueba de la "onda cuadrada" modulada en amplitud por una senoide es tan falsa como lo anterior!!! :enfadado: NIngún amplificador DE AUDIO está diseñado para reproducir ondas cuadradas, y no lo están por que las ondas cuadradas NO EXISTEN en las señales acústicas, así que la "distorsión" que se produce es FALSA por que no se excita con una señal real (una onda cuadrada tiene al menos 30 armónicas impares para conservar su "forma", así que si le meto al ampli una onda cuadrada de 1kHz, las armónicas superiores van a andar sobre los 70kHz...y no hay instrumento en el planeta que pueda generar una señal a esa frecuencia...se entiende?)
> 
> *Moraleja 1:* Wikipedia tiene muchas cosas buenas y confiables, y MUCHA mentiras y falsedades...tal como esta parte del artículo de Distorsión.
> *Moraleja 2:* Quieren entender por que sucede la distorsión y cuales son los efectos que causa? Pues estudien electrónica y matemática y se les van a acabar el *FUD *que algunos intentar desparramar (no lo digo por vos estebanratto)


juaaaaaa y se te salio la cadena de vuelta Profe! jajajajajajaajajajaja



uno de los puntos que NADIE menciona sobre amplificadores realimentados es el hecho de que la ganancia del lazo no es constante, con lo cual cualquier amplificador con realimentacion por tension tenderá a aumentar el THD a medida que sube la frecuencia, cuando uno que esta a lazo abierto, tendra mayor THD pero ésta es constante... por que?... supongamos que tenemos un amplificador a lazo abierto, con una ganancia a lazo abierto de 60dB, y una pendiente de atenuacion de 20dB/dec a partir de, digamos, 1Khz con lo cual, la ganancia a lazo abierto a 20Khz (2 decadas) es de 20dB. si yo aplico realimentacion de tension, y dejo la ganancia a 20dB a lazo cerrado, le estoy dando 40dB de margen de ganancia al lazo, peeeeero, hasta 1Khz, con lo cual, a medida que nos corremos en su respuesta en frecuencia, veremos que el margen de ganancia va disminuyendo, por ejemplo, a 10Khz el margen ya no es de 40dB sino de 20dB, (tenemos menos realimentacion y si por ejemplo nuestra distorsion era de 0,1% a 1Khz, a 10 Khz será 20 dB mas, osea 10 veces mas, y a 20Khz? ya no hay margen de ganancia, con lo cual el ampli estará operando a lazo abierto, con lo cual, la distorsion pasó de ser de 0,1% a 10% en nuestro ampli teórico.

por esto es que SIEMPRE, se busca que el ancho de banda a lazo abierto sea el mayor posible, para que el margen de ganancia a lazo cerrado sea constante dentro de toda la banda de audio. y por eso, ALGUNOS amplificadores realimentados, suenan peor que uno con cero feedback.


----------



## AntonioAA

Grandiosa discusión !!! me hacen dar cuenta de todo lo que me he olvidado... o lo poco que se.

En gran parte coincido con el Profe Zavalla ... solo que la musica TIENE flancos importantes ... ergo probar con una onda cuadrada no es tan descabellado ( el famoso slew rate ) . He sabido de algunos Technics de los '80s que soportaban ondas cuadradas de frecuencias importantes .....
Es una prueba "cruel" de todos modos .


----------



## piratex45

Hola amigos, creo que toda esta discusión es inútil. Lo que hay que hacer es tirar todos nuestros equipos a la basura y comprar esto que aparece en la revista Stereophile.
http://www.stereophile.com/content/mbl-reference-9011-monoblock-amplifier







*As large as a small file cabinet and weighing 223 lbs, MBL's most powerful amplifier, the Reference 9011, is a tour de force of electronics design and implementation that will set you back U$S 53,000 if you're a single-ended stereo enthusiast,   or U$S 106,000 if you like pure balanced mono.*

Como es solo un ampli de potencia hay que conectarle un pre de valor parecido. En el artículo usan para esto un cable de 2,5 m que cuesta U$S 16.500.
Cuando encuentre unos parlantes que le hagan juego los subo.
Se aceptan sugerencias.

!Que manga de giles..!!!

Saludos. Piratex.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

hazard_1998 dijo:


> juaaaaaa y se te salio la cadena de vuelta Profe! jajajajajajaajajajaja


   Sip...otra vez se saltó la cadena 



hazard_1998 dijo:


> uno de los puntos que NADIE menciona sobre amplificadores realimentados es el hecho de que la ganancia del lazo no es constante, con lo cual cualquier amplificador con realimentacion por tension tenderá a aumentar el THD a medida que sube la frecuencia, cuando uno que esta a lazo abierto, tendra mayor THD pero ésta es constante...


SI SEÑOR! Lo que usted es 100% cierto!





piratex45 dijo:


> Hola amigos, creo que toda esta discusión es inútil. Lo que hay que hacer es tirar todos nuestros equipos a la basura y comprar esto que aparece en la revista Stereophile.
> http://www.stereophile.com/content/mbl-reference-9011-monoblock-amplifier
> 
> *As large as a small file cabinet and weighing 223 lbs, MBL's most powerful amplifier, the Reference 9011, is a tour de force of electronics design and implementation that will set you back U$S 53,000 if you're a single-ended stereo enthusiast,   or U$S 106,000 if you like pure balanced mono.*
> 
> Como es solo un ampli de potencia hay que conectarle un pre de valor parecido. En el artículo usan para esto un cable de 2,5 m que cuesta U$S 16.500.
> Cuando encuentre unos parlantes que le hagan juego los subo.
> Se aceptan sugerencias.
> 
> !Que manga de giles..!!!


   Ahhh buenoooooooooooo.......
Y me imagino que a los cables de parlantes les ponen estas "patitas"...





Que pueden conseguir acá:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/627226/ _
Naaaaa......basta ya de taaaanta mentira!!!!!!!! Que reverendos HDMP!!!!!...y se me está saliendo otra vez la chaveta


----------



## hazard_1998

ezavalla dijo:


> Sip...otra vez se saltó la cadena
> 
> 
> SI SEÑOR! Lo que usted es 100% cierto!



si, y tambien hay otros puntos oscuros del NFB... por ejemplo, supongamos que tenemos X cantidad de grados de giro de fase, llevando el lazo a operar como realimentacion positiva, (todos van a decir que va a oscilar!) peeeero, en un punto donde el margen de ganancia sea 1 o menor, el lazo cerrado no hará que oscile, peeero, amplificará aún más el rango de frecuencias posterior al giro de fase critico (lo que sucede es que, a partir de la frecuencia donde la fase es tal que la realimentacion se hace positiva, el lazo de realimentacion aumenta aún mas la ganancia de la etapa con respecto a lazo abierto, con lo cual, amplifica aun mas los armonicos presentes en dicho rango de frecuencia......)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

hazard_1998 dijo:


> si, y tambien hay otros puntos oscuros del NFB... por ejemplo, supongamos que tenemos *X cantidad de grados de giro de fase*, llevando el lazo a operar como realimentacion positiva,


Con *X=180º => Margen de fase=0*



hazard_1998 dijo:


> (todos van a decir que va a oscilar!) peeeero, en un punto donde el margen de ganancia sea 1 o menor, el lazo cerrado no hará que oscile, peeero, amplificará aún más el rango de frecuencias posterior al giro de fase critico (lo que sucede es que, a partir de la frecuencia donde la fase es tal que la realimentacion se hace positiva, el lazo de realimentacion aumenta aún mas la ganancia de la etapa con respecto a lazo abierto, con lo cual, amplifica aun mas los armonicos presentes en dicho rango de frecuencia......)


Es que la condición de oscilación es margen de fase=0 con ganancia=0dB... el resto no lo entiendo ... me perdí  Pero si la realimentación es positiva el sistema o bien oscila o bien la salida se enclava contra una Vcc.


----------



## hazard_1998

ezavalla dijo:


> Con *X=180º => Margen de fase=0*
> 
> 
> Es que la condición de oscilación es margen de fase=0 con ganancia=0dB... el resto no lo entiendo ... me perdí  Pero si la realimentación es positiva el sistema o bien oscila o bien la salida se enclava contra una Vcc.


nop, la condicion de oscilacion es que el margen de fase sea cero, pero el margen de ganancia mayor a uno. si el margen de ganancia es uno, o menor, no puede oscilar! si se enclava contra barra es porque el margen de ganancia es muchissimo menor que uno, si por ejemplo, tenes margen de fase cero (realimentacion positiva), y margen de ganancia por ejemplo -1dB, la ganancia de la etapa gana 1dB

EDIT: tambien llamado BOOTSTRAP


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

hazard_1998 dijo:


> nop, la condicion de oscilacion es que el margen de fase sea cero, pero el margen de ganancia mayor a uno. si el margen de ganancia es uno, o menor, no puede oscilar! si se enclava contra barra es porque el margen de ganancia es muchissimo menor que uno, si por ejemplo, tenes margen de fase cero (realimentacion positiva), y margen de ganancia por ejemplo -1dB, la ganancia de la etapa gana 1dB
> EDIT: tambien llamado BOOTSTRAP



Yo no hablo de margen de ganancia sino de "ganancia", y con la ganancia en 0dB (y MF=0) es la condición limite de oscilación...de oscilación con amplitud "autocontenida" y no creciente en forma exponencial ...claro, asumiendo que el sistema de lazo cerrado tenga polos complejos conjugados en esa condición.
Si no tenés ganancia unitaria o mayor, el sistema no oscila pero habría que ver donde quedan los polos para verificar la estabilidad.

PD: Que es lo de bootstrap???


----------



## hazard_1998

ezavalla dijo:


> Yo no hablo de margen de ganancia sino de "ganancia", y con la ganancia en 0dB (y MF=0) es la condición limite de oscilación...de oscilación con amplitud "autocontenida" y no creciente en forma exponencial ...claro, asumiendo que el sistema de lazo cerrado tenga polos complejos conjugados en esa condición.
> Si no tenés ganancia unitaria o mayor, el sistema no oscila pero habría que ver donde quedan los polos para verificar la estabilidad.
> 
> PD: Que es lo de bootstrap???


si no hay ganancia (ganancia 0dB o 1) no es posible que oscile, ese es el limite precisamente, si la ganancia es 1 o menor, y la realimentacion es positiva, vas a encontrarte con que el dispositivo presenta mayor ganancia que a lazo abierto, por que? porque la diferencia entre la ganancia a lazo abierto y la ganancia del lazo pasa a tener signo negativo, con lo cual, si el lazo es de realimentacion positiva, éste le cambiará el signo a dicha diferencia, presentando ganancia. el bootstrap es una tecnica por la cual se da ganancia mayor a 1 mediante realimentacion positiva, una implementacion clasica es la de los dos capacitores colocados entre el output y la mitad de la tension B-C de los transistores de salida en etapas complementarias, pero no es la unica, este tipo de tecnicas se usa desde mediados de los 50´ siendo mcintosh uno de los fabricantes que mas los usó


----------



## Neodymio

piratex45 dijo:


> Hola amigos, quien esto escribe es uno de los tantos que se ha pasado interminables noches de osciloscopio y distorsímetro para bajar la distorsión de un amplificador de 0,1% a 0,04% y así poder estar tranquilo con la sensación del deber cumplido y la satisfacción de haberlo logrado.
> Pero la verdad es que si estamos reproduciendo música y no tonos puros de un generador senoidal es muy difícil apreciar la distorsión aunque sea muy alta.
> Como prueba de esto les adjunto unos archivos sacados de un disco prueba de un prestigioso laboratorio.
> Me gustaría escuchar sus comentarios al respecto ya que me parece que toda la sanata del Hi-End Audio es realmente para los incautos e ignorantes que gastan fortunas sin antes hacerse asesorar por alguien serio que conozca del tema.
> Alguien como yo por ejemplo
> Pagar por un amplificador, con salida de triodos Single Ended de 8W de potencia de 250 Kg de peso con una distorsión del 1%, mas que por un Mercedes Benz es realmente para giles.
> A veces me pregunto cómo es posible que gente tan bruta haya podido tener tanto dinero.
> Viviendo en Argentina creo tener algunas respuestas a este interrogante.....
> Saludos. Piratex.



Supuestamente se tendría que diferenciar audiblemente entre 0.03% y 10%? Porque ni me di cuenta entre ellas  para mi suenan todas iguales.
En qué pasajes se puede encontrar la diferencia? agudos, medios?


----------



## djwash

Que raro, yo escuche todas y entre la de 0.03% y 0.3% casi que me da lo mismo, no me convence del todo, pero medio que me da igual, la de 1% en adelante suenan cada vez peor, y entre las de 0.03% y 10% hay una diferencia terrible, para mi oido que no creo que sea privilegiado pero me aturdo facil...


----------



## piratex45

Neodymio dijo:


> Supuestamente se tendría que diferenciar audiblemente entre 0.03% y 10%? Porque ni me di cuenta entre ellas  para mi suenan todas iguales.
> En qué pasajes se puede encontrar la diferencia? agudos, medios?



Esa era la idea de mi mensaje Neodimio. Es casi imperceptible la diferencia. A lo mejor escuchando un pasaje mas largo, media hora p.ej. se puede sentir lo que se llama "fatiga auditiva". Queda claro que cuando lo que se reproduce es música y no una onda senoidal pura apreciar la distorsión se vuelve algo difícil.
De todos modos no abandonaré nunca las ganas de que mis amplificadores tengan la minima distorsión posible.
Saludos. Piratex.


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Esperen yo con auriculares pude notar una minima diferencia entre el de 0.03% con el de 10% en las tonalidades mas altas, es algo que no se puede explicar pero yo siento al menos que al tener mayor distorcion el sonido posee como un eco a diferencia de la menor distorcion donde la frecuencia corta rapido, como dije antes no se puede explicar pero si sentir.

Saludos


----------



## djwash

El de 0.03% para mi es mas "preciso", el de 10% es un asco, no se puede escuchar por mas de 10 segundos...


----------



## swilwerth

Puedo participar?

No me he leído todo el tema, la verdad, he leído solamente el primer post, del señor Fogonazo.
Estoy totalmente de acuerdo en muchas cosas, sobre todo con los cables.
Y soy partidario de que si no se puede medir, no se puede escuchar.
Si se escucha se puede medir, pero no al revés.

Por otra parte, no niego el aspecto psicológico del hombre, que existe en su inconsciente primitivo, que es totalmente legítimo y nos vuelve humanos.
Y si el señor tiene dinero, con él que se haga su cable especial.
Efecto placebo, si, pero el mejor y el mas caro.

En cuanto a las válvulas, precisamente.
La guerra de transistores vs válvulas no es nueva como tampoco lo es la digital contra la analógica, en cuanto al audio.
Pero si existe algo que es medible, y es precisamente su distorsión característica y su linealidad natural.
Que solo existe en el estado sólido a través de fuertes dosis de realimentación.
Ni hablar en las etapas de pre de instrumentos musicales, en cuanto a su capacidad de comprimir el sonido antes del recorte sin generar armónicos de ordenes muy superiores que hacen muy duro al sonido desde el punto de vista musical.

El sonido valvular, es parte del sonido del instrumento.
Se puede pensar al amplificador valvular como un costoso coloreador del sonido.
Y es inevitable escuchar la guitarra de los Beatles sin pasarlos por un Vox, o a Jendrix por un Fender.

Por supuesto que puede imitarse hoy en día en el dominio digital, existen diversos simuladores basados en modelos matemáticos.
Que se aplican en la etapa de efectos de los softwares de grabación y que ningún mortal podría identificar la diferencia en un test AB doble ciego.

Pero, siempre va a ser una aproximación fría, desde lo que podemos ver con la razón.
Que es solamente parte de la historia. Y que es hasta demostrable que no existen dos amplificadores valvulares que suenen exactamente igual, como también, que existen diferencias en la señal a medida que las válvulas se desgastan, y demás factores que pueden haberse omitido en el diseño del modelo.

Y en cuanto a lo energético se refiere, quizás suene graciosa la comparación, pero la verdad prefiero calefaccionar mi habitación en invierno con un valvular estéreo que con un caloventor que consume más y encima no reproduce música.

Triste escena para el hombre soltero, el caloventor ahí en la esquina, le recuerda sus penurias.


----------



## ehbressan

Vieron, ustedes que no los votaron !!!!, los K le metieron plata grande a la investigaciòn cientifica seria !!!! 
Tiemblan USA, Europa y Japòn !!!!


Y al final, como tantas veces se habló, para que un valvular mida dentro de lo que es HiFi, se torna tan complejo y tan caro, que, al lado de un estado sólido, no tiene sentido (y eso sin contar con la degradación de los tubos y otras yerbas), salvo como experiencia o por sacarse el gusto. Por que lo que es sonido, si mide HiFi, no se diferencia de un gainclone de $5, y si se diferencia al oído, esta distorsionando. Y si distorsiona, no es HiFi.
Sds.


----------



## juanfilas

Un poco mas de info, sacado de matrixhifi:

ARGUMENTACIÓN TEÓRICA
Desde siempre, el mundo de la alta fidelidad ha estado dominado por la suposición aceptada de que la calidad sonora es directamente proporcional a su precio. La dificultad de poder comprobar los equipos unido a la tremenda facilidad con que la memoria auditiva nos engaña ha propiciado, junto a otros factores ambientales, que se haya consolidado una cultura del Hifi basada en afirmaciones interesadas por parte del sector comercial. En ese modo de ver la alta fidelidad se ha obviado, sistemática y premeditadamente, el único método fiable y objetivo de valorar la respuesta de un equipo: la prueba ciega.
¿Cómo hemos llegado a este extremo en el que la mayoría de los aficionados dan por válidos mucho supuestos que en realidad no lo son tanto?

a) Inercia Informativa:
Normalmente el aficionado medio accede a la cultura Hifi mediante las revistas especializadas o por comerciales del sector del HI-END. Todo lo que aprende esta condicionado a lo que dicen y mantienen esas revistas y medios especializados. El usuario da por supuesta la honradez y fiabilidad de la información vertida en esas fuentes documentales y no se plantea la existencia de otros métodos de obtener conocimiento. El lógico que todo ese universo cultural impuesto desde el origen tienda a perpetuarse y a convertirse en un sistema cerrado de juicios y valoraciones. Digamos que es esa inercia lo que anula al sujeto en la búsqueda de otras posibilidades no contempladas de antemano, cosa por otro lado totalmente lógica. Es difícil dudar de algo que nos han inoculado desde el principio, pero más difícil aun es dudar de algo que no nos han enseñado a observar nunca. SI este factor no entra en interacción con los demás es posible hacer que el aficionado contemple la posibilidad de otras explicaciones más racionales para el mundo del Hifi.
​b) Presión social:
Todo el mundo conoce la famosa historia del Emperador al que le vendieron un traje invisible que solo podían ver los inteligentes. Pues en ese principio se basa gran parte de la cultura Hifi actual. 
Los primeros experimentos realizados en el campo de la psicología social basados en la presión social sobre la formulación de opiniones en circunstancias de estimulación ambigua(Sheriff, 1935) empezaban a vislumbrar una inequívoca influencia del ambiente que rodea a un individuo a la hora de tomar decisiones. En los años sesenta aparecieron otros trabajos de psicólogos sociales que confirmaban estas teorías de la convergencia de opinión del individuo sobre el grupo (Sohdi y Cranach, 1963) pero fue Ash el que emprendió una serie de experimentos que terminarían de confirmar la curiosa pero evidente tendencia de un sujeto aislado a emitir una opinión modelada por el grupo aunque eso este en oposición a su propia percepción. Ash demostró que ante un estimulo ambiguo(como bien puede ser una audición entre sistemas con diferencias sutiles) el individuo tiende a responder lo que la mayoría del grupo opina, a pesar de estar percibiendo otra cosa distinta. Cosa parecida a esto sucede cuando el vendedor nos dice: ¿no ve usted lo bien que suena ahora?¿Cómo ha ganado en transparencia?¿No nota la tremenda apertura sonora?. Y aun más se da este hecho cuando la cultura hifi actúa como poderoso factor de presión social soterrado. El aficionado tiende a asimilar el criterio de la mayoría como propio, en tanto en cuanto, ese juicio perceptivo esta ya determinado por una estructura de valores intocable en el mundo Hifi.
Raramente se reconoce esa influencia como un hecho real, porque existe una tendencia a atribuir al sujeto un grado de independencia mayor del que realmente posee como ya demostraría Milgram(1965) en sus famosos experimentos sobre carceleros y presos en los que a priori solo un 0.1 % de los individuos consultados aceptarían dar una descarga de 450 V a otra persona y sin embargo, a la hora de la verdad fue el 62 % los que se la administraron.
La presión social no puede ser obviada tan fácilmente de la mente de los aficionados puesto que no solo contribuyen a ella las persona que en un momento dado puedan estar condicionándolo sino que la propia interiorización de la cultura hifi predominante genera un patrón de comportamiento consolidado y rígido. No basta con estar solo en casa para hacer experimentos, también hay que saber escapar de la presión interna adquirida tras años y años de exposición. No obstante, en este nivel aun se puede superar la imposición cultural y conseguir abrirse a otras posibilidades de opinión.
​c) Disonancia cognitiva:
Leon Festinger, uno de los más eminentes psicólogos de todos los tiempos, enunció una teoría llamada Disonancia cognitiva, que venia a decir básicamente que la incoherencia entre dos estados de conciencia hace que las personas se sientan incómodas. En consecuencia, cambian o bien sus pensamientos o bien sus acciones con tal de ser coherentes. Cognición es lo mismo que pensamiento. Disonancia significa incompatibilidad. La influyente teoría de la disonancia cognoscitiva (Festinger, 1957) afirma que la contradicción o incompatibilidad entre pensamientos produce conflictos. Necesitamos que nuestros pensamientos y nuestras percepciones posean congruencia o uniformidad. Si se logra que las personas actúen de manera incompatible con sus actitudes, es posible que modifiquen su pensamiento de modo que concuerde con sus acciones. Por ejemplo, se le puede decir a un fumador en cada cajetilla de cigarrillos que fumar puede ser nocivo para su salud; él enciende un cigarrillo y se lo fuma; ¿cómo resuelve el conflicto entre la información y su proceder?, podría dejar de fumar, pero le es más fácil convencerse de que el cigarrillo realmente no es tan peligroso. Para hacerlo, busca ejemplos de personas que han llegado a la vejez a pesar de ser fumadores empedernidos, y se asociará con fumadores que apoyen esta misma actitud. La teoría cognoscitiva también sostiene que las personas tienden a rechazar informaciones nuevas que contradigan sus ideas.
Los aficionados al Hifi de modo tradicional perciben sus creencias como en contraposición a las mas teóricamente científicas y objetivas que se le puedan demostrar. En su ya consolidada actitud no cabe otra información que no sea la aceptada de antemano. Prefiere ignorar y lanzarse a la búsqueda de los argumentos mas surrealistas con tal de no ceder un ápice a la entrad de la nueva visión objetiva que amenaza con derribar su estructura de opiniones establecidas. Esto le genera ansiedad y tendencia a la agresividad por sentirse atacado y perseguido en sus creencias. Se cierra de tal modo a la evidencia que no le cuesta generar todo un patrón de dialécticas subjetivistas con tal de no admitir la entrada de nueva información que choca frontalmente con la suya. Se conforma un mecanismo de defensa increíblemente férreo destinado a rechazar sistemáticamente cualquier otro argumento que no coincida con su visión subjetiva del entorno del Hifi. ​LA SUGESTIÓN
La interacción de estos tres factores pueden dar como resultado un tipo de percepción que impacta, desde el punto de vista científico y, especialmente el psicológico. Es curioso como puede un fenómeno a la sazón tan inofensivo en principio, calar tan hondo en el comportamiento de las personas, de tal modo que les hace percibir de modo inequívoco y absolutamente demostrado unos hechos del todo ficticios. Hablo de ese poderosísimo efecto llamado Sugestión. También se le llama efecto Placebo, ya muy demostrado por la medicina.

Tal es la entidad de este fenómeno que es capaz hasta de generar monstruos delirantes, demonios terribles e ignominiosos seres venidos de otros mundos y de otros planos de existencia. Todo, claro esta, en la mente de los que sufren este curiosísimo efecto de la psique. Si los hombres pueden ver, jurar y perjurar con toda certeza que ven esa caterva de entes y diablos y apariciones, dejándose la honra, la vergüenza, la piel y hasta la vida en afirmarlo como cierto y probado ¿como no vamos entonces a decir que otras cosa menos importantes, como puede ser la escucha de una canción, nos puedan llevar al mismo destino?.

Pero lo más asombroso de la sugestión no es que se produzca, sino que, una vez realizada la demostración de la falsedad del hecho en cuestión, el sujeto poseído por esta poderosa afección de la psicología humana, aun niegue lo evidente y jure y perjure en su interior que lo ha sentido y visto como verdadero. Su cerebro se aferra de una manera cerval a su "sin embargo se mueve" particular. Y no se niega en la magnitud de este efecto, que el sujeto mantenga dentro de su memoria el recreo exacto de lo que cree y dice percibir. Aquí no tratamos de otra conducta llamada mentira, sino de algo mucho más profundo e inexplicable. Algo que obliga a nuestro hombre a seguir viendo y escuchando con total nitidez algo que su propio raciocinio niega una y otra vez ante lo aplastante de la demostración de una evidencia empírica. 
La sugestión hace mella en la mayor parte de nosotros. En mayor o menor medida. Antes o después. Todos padecemos en algún momento algún arrebato de esta afección inexplicable del alma. Ya sea por la necesidad de creer en algo, ya sea por lo contrario o sea por los mecanismos de defensa individuales que nos obligan a mantenernos firmes en lo nuestro.
Lo que se pretende es que los demás, que no estén demasiado afectados por este País tan dictador y absorbente llamado Sugestión, se guarden un poco de su influencia y den un paso atrás cuando noten el tacto zalamero de su abrazo. Es fácil dejarse llevar, como canto de sirena, por la meliflua caricia de la percepción intrasensorial, de sonreírse pensando que notamos cosas infinitesimales en las notas de una canción, pero si queréis dejar de gastaros enormes fortunas en espejismos tomad el duro y farragoso camino de la objetividad y la prueba empírica. A ellos dirijo mi comentario. Por supuesto, habrá otro sector, que se dirán: ¿y a mí que me importa la objetividad?¿Quién demonios dijo que yo quiera saber la verdad?¿Es que no puede uno ni soñar ya? Vamos, hombre, yo soy feliz engañándome a mí mismo!! Y si soy feliz en Sugestión ¿quien tiene derecho a desterrarme? Y, efectivamente, ante estos habitantes contentos de vivir allí no tenemos mas respuesta que la de unos exiliados voluntarios.

​ARGUMENTOS QUIMÉRICOS
En su desaforada actitud de negación de la realidad, los aficionados tradicionales mas arraigados generan una serie de argumentos muy alejados del sentido común pero que mantienen una apariencia de racionalidad como ultimo modo de conseguir mantener la coherencia interna de sus convicciones. Esos argumentos son los que llamamos Quiméricos. Son razonamientos que por su descarado grado de alejamiento de la realidad son fácilmente reconocibles por cualquiera pero que mantienen una remota y teórica probabilidad matemática de ser ciertos en un intento desesperado de demostrar lo indemostrable. Existe ya toda una literatura de argumentos quiméricos relacionados con la defensa a ultranza de la cultura Hifi habitual que pasamos a detallar:

1) Argumento Galileo _("y sin embargo se mueve")_
Consiste en decir, tras todo tipo de pruebas incontestables y demostraciones irrebatibles, que a pesar de todo y aunque la propia persona haya aceptado la total validez de dichas pruebas, sigue afirmando que él percibe diferencias entre los componentes de esas pruebas. Da valor a las pruebas pero sigue sin creerse los resultados. ​2) Argumento del intermitente (_"ahora si, ahora no"_)
Argumento relacionado con los resultados negativos de una prueba ciega y que recuerda a un viejo chiste:
-Ese que va y le pregunta a su amigo:
_Oye, creo que el intermitente esta roto. Asómate y dime si
funciona_
-El amigo se pone a mirar y le contesta:
_Ahora si, ahora no, ahora si, ahora no..._​Cuando una persona dice que tras obtener un resultado del 50 % en un test ciego es porque la mitad de las veces ha acertado y la otra mitad no y por tanto la mitad de las veces ha percibido diferencias y la otra no estamos ante un autentico surrealismo argumental. Una Variante de este ejemplo: _“para demostrar en una prueba ciega que un componente suena igual que otro hemos de fallar el 100 % de las veces”_. Sin comentarios.
​3) Argumento Heisenberg (_"Con pruebas no noto diferencias pero sin ellas si"_)
Ingenioso y sibilino argumento que, como Heisenberg, se apoya en el fundamento de que el observador influye sobre lo observado, es decir, es esa persona que dice que en el mismo momento que se le intenta hacer una prueba ciega se pone nervioso y eso hace que no se pueda concentrar para poder detectar las diferencias entre sistemas. Incluso se lo aplica y afirma que ni siquiera el mismo puede autoprobarse porque con los nervios de la propia prueba no se relaja y no percibe las diferencias. Así que jamás se le podrá demostrar ni demostrarse a mí mismo mediante una evidencia si realmente detecta o no las posibles diferencias puesto que nunca va a poder probarse en su persona. 
​4) Argumento -Escalera de Jacob- (_"hace falta mas validez"_)

El sujeto realiza las pruebas y acepta el resultado pero va añadiendo pegas y más pegas a modo de escalera de Jacob hasta que convierte los experimentos en una cadena inalcanzable de exigencias estratosféricas de validez. El final de la escalera suele derivar en alguno de los argumentos anteriores, si es que hemos conseguido solventar todos y cada uno de los problemas que va planteando el sujeto a cada resolución de su anterior escalón. Ejemplo: no se perciben diferencias por culpa de la sala, luego por el equipo, luego por el método, luego por la fatiga auditiva, luego porque la música no es la que usa normalmente, luego porque hacen falta meses de escucha para poder consolidar la huella de memoria, luego porque los cables no eran los mismos, luego porque el comité de pruebas no estaba suficientemente verificado, luego porque había una mosca en la sala que variaba el flujo de aire...
​5) Argumento romántico (_"¡pues yo lo noto y punto!"_)
Esos que afirman, juran y perjuran ante notario que notan las diferencias
pero no quieren bajo ningún concepto "dejarse" probar por métodos objetivos puesto que, según ellos, la música es cuestión de emoción y subjetivismo y por tanto, no es susceptible de ser medida en términos científicos, ni siquiera para encontrar diferencias entre componentes. Niegan la validez de la prueba ciega pero no saben muy bien por que, apelando a cuestiones subjetivas y emocionales.​6) Argumento demagógico (_"Todo es subjetivo y nada es absoluto"_)
Con grupos de argumentos complejos y enrevesados en el que se trata de filosofar sobre la validez de la ciencia dentro del conjunto de la sociedad a fin de demostrar que en esta vida nada es absoluto y que es imposible llegar a conclusiones validas de un modo total. Los argumentos demagógicos pueden también centrarse en ataques furibundos contra las personas pero bien enmascarados con capas de elucubraciones pseudo filosóficas con una cierta coherencia general. En estas diatribas el individuo no trata de contra argumentar contra nada, simplemente se ataca de modo personal y levanta toda una parafernalia dialéctica intentando descalificar de un modo demagógico a los que presentan otro modo de ver el Hifi. ​


----------



## Fogonazo

El artículo  dijo:
			
		

> Mientras que nuestros sentidos son bastante limitados, nuestra capacidad para engañarnos a nosotros mismos es casi interminable.



*! Brillante ¡*

Por otro lado, yo tengo los amplificadores (3) sobre una base de madera similar, comprada en una maderera de cerca de casa, los coloqué así por el peso de los mismos, cerca de 60Kg c/u, ¿ Seré un audiófilo ?


----------



## jperez2003us

Que buen post! Voy a hacer algunos comentarios sobre cada mentira.
1. Mentira del cable
Un cable que trasmite señales de poca frecuencia y niveles de tensión y corriente medios, no representa problemas importantes. Estaría muy vinculado al mito 7 del bi-wiring, que por lo que entendí implica usar 2 cables en paralelo, lo que equivaldría a usar cables más gruesos o de menor resistencia.

2. Mentira sobre los Tubos de Vacío (Válvulas)
Lo que se dice es que las valvulas generan una distorción que resulta "agradable" para instrumentos como la guitarra. Evidentemente muchos de estos mitos parten de una apreciación subjetiva del sonido, que no tiene en cuenta que un sistema de audio lo que tiene que hacer es reproducir el sonido con la mayor fidelidad posible y no distorcionandolo aunque suene lindo. Algunos amplificadores de estado sólido para guitarra han incorporado distorción electrónica para lograr un efecto parecido al de las valvulas.

3. La mentira Anti-Digital
Si vamos al caso, los medios analógicos tampoco tienen una capacidad de información infinita, están limitados por sus limitaciones físicas.

4. Las pruebas de escucha son mentira
En muchos campos abunda la gente para la que la ciencia es mentira y sus opiniones son la única verdad.

5. La mentira de la realimentación
De esta no tengo mucho para decir.

6. La mentira del "Asentamiento"
Totalmente, los componentes electrónicos no requieren asentamiento.

7. La mentira Bi-wiring
8. La mentira Del cable de alimentación
Eso si que es loco, un supercable que no trasmite ruido, cuando se supone que a mejor cable más fiel es la trasmición de la señal, o sea, todo lo contrario.

9. Mentira del tratamiento para CD
Al menos que el disco esté muy sucio y haya bits que no se puedan leer, pero de todas formas entiendo que se hace una reconstrucción de la información perdida y si no se puede hacer ocurre el famoso salto. En todo caso si el CD salta en alguna parte o hay que limpiarlo o está muy rayado. Lo que hay que tener en cuenta al limpiarlos es no rayarlos.

10. La Mentira del "Golden Ear" (Oido de oro)
Coincido en que seguramente es más un tema de interpretación de lo que se percibe que de una mejor capacidad auditiva. Aunque si hay que decir que algunas personas han perdido capacidad auditiva por la edad o por sus trabajos o costumbres (call centers, escuchar con los auriculares al mango).


----------



## Dakgoth

Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . En rendimiento eléctrico básico, 2 conductores conseguidos de enderezar 2 perchas de alambre *NO* dará un resultado inferior a un juego de cables de $ 2000 . . .




jaja empecé a leer tu post, y apenas leí esa forma de expresarte me dio muchas ganas de seguir leyendo!.
Me encantó todo lo que remarcaste y la informacion que me diste, me hisiste dar cuenta de muchas cosas.


----------



## Tacatomon

Que tal compañeros.

¿Que opinan de la info de Este Paper de Jensen?

http://bit.ly/17Tk1w2

. Leyéndolo un poco, caigo en la cuenta de información muy útil a la hora de cablear y "Aterrizar" correctamente un sistema de sonido. Con la obvia inclusión de los Comerciales.

¿Hay algunas cosas fuera de lugar?

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Muy util Tacato.... no lo lei a fondo pero no parece estar mal.


----------



## Fogonazo

*Jensen Transformers* firma a la que pertenece el firmante de la nota, es uno de los fabricantes de transformadores de audio mas viejos, reconocidos y serios, estos transformadores equipan muchos micrófonos, previos y consolas de grabación profesional.


----------



## jmth

Vaya, yo que soy guitarrista (de eléctrica), éste tema me pilla de cerca, pues no son pocos los que se flipan con un ampli valvular que les ha costado 3000 pavos, si bien es cierto que tienen una ventaja sobre los transistores, y es ésa distorsión natural que tienen al llegar a cierto nivel y con los debidos instrumentos... Para tocar blues debe ser lo más, por supuesto. Yo soy de rock y me da igual cómo distorsione mientras haga ruido del bueno...

En cuanto a transistores, sí que debe haber una diferencia cuando los amplificadores de la misma marca de unos amigos, a un precio un poco más bajo que el mío, hacen ruido. Me pregunto por qué será cuando la base es la misma, diferencia: 30 euros.

Otra cosa que quisiera indicar del cable, es que también puede ser importante, por lo menos en mi campo. Tengo uno que me regalaron que no hace nada de ruido, como se supone que debe ser. Sin embargo, lo acerco al ordenador y empieza a haber ruiditos. Y otro viejo, más finito, baratucho, que lo conectas y estés donde estés capta interferencias. Cabe decir que mi guitarra tiene "pastillas dobles", que no son la fuente.

En cuanto a la retroalimentación, yo sufro bastante de ella si me descuido, en habitaciones cerradas o gran volumen, enseguida vuelve...


----------



## jmth

Yo creo que es más bien al contrario, cuanto más baratos y churros son los componentes, mejor y más diferenciada es la música que pueda salir de ellos, cada componente tiene su tolerancia, su defecto...


----------



## electromecanico

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> Aqui Aqui!
> http://dogbreath.de/PS1/output/output.html
> 
> http://feuerbacher.net/DogBreath/PS1/output/mod1_3_0.jpg


abajito de todo ultimo comentario...


La frecuencia de esquina (punto de -3 dB) se calcula de acuerdo con f = 1 / (2 x pi x R x C), donde R y C son los valores de la resistencia de tierra y protector bloqueador de DC, respectivamente. Los valores utilizados aquí dan af = 2,2 Hz.

2.2hz????  pavada de bajo..?


----------



## Fogonazo

Estoy en proceso de recuperar la seriedad perdida de este tema para lo cual estoy moviendo mensajes a este nuevo tema:

*El Ricon del Audiofilo*

Publiquen allí cualquier barbaridad, perdón, información audiofila que encuentren.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Estoy en proceso de recuperar la seriedad perdida* de este tema


Seriedad......   
Bueno.... para allá nos iremos


----------



## electromecanico

Fogonazo dijo:


> Estoy en proceso de recuperar la seriedad perdida de este tema para lo cual estoy moviendo mensajes a este nuevo tema:
> 
> *El Ricon del Audiofilo*
> 
> Publiquen allí cualquier barbaridad, perdón, información audiofila que encuentren.



es verdad este hilo Las 10 mayores mentiras en audio Hi-End tiene que mantener una linea sobria ya que se toca un tema con un vocavulario respetable y para que no se las olviden aca les dejo algunas de audifilos a la ataque sobre la critica escucha a un amplificador valvular :estudiando: perdon ""para hacer una audición del citado ampli de válvulas"". 


segun fuente

y que tiene que sonar como los ángeles 
Creo que son muy musicales
 que no se produzcan compresiones ni emborronamientos
 : transparentes, nada cansinas, muy musicales, e
  no sonaba meloso ni empalagoso; sonaba como tiene que hacerlo un ampli
 y a la vez "relajación"

http://www.audioplanet.biz/

ya donde va ir a para esto ..jaja


----------



## cyverlarva

Quizas no es directamente aplicable a las mentiras, pero me gustaria que lo vean por algunos minutos, y detenganse en la parte de los vinos, es realmente ridicula...








Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

GENIAL!!!!!!!!!

Me hace acordar a taaanta gente .... que lástima que la web se llevó sus "sagrados" comentarios....


----------



## cyverlarva

Sabes Eduardo, que cuando lo vi pense exactamente en eso, en como una persona diciendo idioteces puede transformarse en un formador de opinion. Y por mas que ya no se pueda acceder a ese cumulo de ridiculeces todavia hay gente repitiendo "conceptos" pensando que son cosas que suceden realmente cuando son MENTIRAS y tratan de convencer a los demas.



Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

buen documental,lo vi todo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cyverlarva dijo:


> Sabes Eduardo, que cuando lo vi pense exactamente en eso, en como una persona diciendo idioteces puede transformarse en un formador de opinion. Y por mas que ya no se pueda acceder a ese cumulo de ridiculeces todavia hay gente repitiendo "conceptos" pensando que son cosas que suceden realmente cuando son MENTIRAS y tratan de convencer a los demas.


Mirá cyver, vos sabés que lo que dijo el gran Homero Simpson es real... _"para una mentira hacen falta dos: uno que la diga y otro que la crea"_ , pero a mi juicio, el verdadero problema no es quienes dicen la mentira, *sino quienes la creen*. Claro que es serio que un mentiroso se erija en formador de opinión, pero mas me preocupan aquellos que parecen "necesitar" de la mentira para constituirse en "algo" que les dé valor .

Ultimamente he estado siguiendo un par de hilos en diyaudio, que si bien arrancan con otro objetivo  terminan haciendo referencia a situaciones como estas:
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/lounge/234829-funniest-snake-oil-theories.html
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/lounge/234031-tweaking-imperative.html
Los threads se van poniendo largos, pero hay cosas interesantes que "intentan" explicar el por qué de este comportamiento. Por lo que se vé, estos problemas no solo existen en nuestras tierras y sus alrededores


----------



## Mostdistortion

jmth dijo:


> Vaya, yo que soy guitarrista (de eléctrica), éste tema me pilla de cerca, pues no son pocos los que se flipan con un ampli valvular que les ha costado 3000 pavos, si bien es cierto que tienen una ventaja sobre los transistores, y es ésa distorsión natural que tienen al llegar a cierto nivel y con los debidos instrumentos...


Cuando hablás de distorsión, no hay pedal marshall que suene como JCM800 para metal.... escuchálo en Youtube y vas a ver que ése sonido no se puede imitar 

Llevo años (11) tocando guitarra con distorsión, estudiando licenciatura en composición musical y trantando de imitar el sonido ése.

Pero un buen marshall MG (creo que por encima de 50W, los que traen parlante de instrumento real y no una emulación electrónica) suenan muy parecido 

Creo que el hecho de gastar los casi 10000USD de JCM800 + bafles marshall con parlantes celestion se justifica si trabajás de eso, como guitarrista en una banda muy importante, no para tocar a la vuelta de la esquina! 

Saludos.


----------



## tortxu

¡Que discusión tan interesante!

Yo tengo una teoría a este respecto que quisiera compartir con vosotros no sin antes declararme un confeso valvulero que no tiene ningún problema en escuchar música en un buen equipo transistorizado con salida por modulación en PWM Clase "D" que es lo más antivalvulero del mundo.

Las evidencias objetivas no dejan lugar a dudas, un buen equipo de estado sólido ofrece una fidelidad incomparablemente mejor a la que puede ofrecer un equipo de válvulas, es así, la técnica y el conocimiento avanzan y las prestaciones también.

Entonces ¿Porqué a algunas personas como yo nos resulta más agradable escuchar la música a través de un viejo ampli valvulero si es evidente que este introduce distorsión en el sonido reproducido?

Pues precisamente por esto, y por una cuestión cultural, y me explico.

A los que hemos bebido de la era del Rock y gustamos también de la música anterior a los años 80s escuchamos registros que se crearon utilizando equipos a válvulas y estos dejan su impronta en aquellos registros sonoros que ahora escuchamos incólumes gracias a la extremada limpieza que nos brindan los equipos modernos. Esta limpieza y claridad son espectaculares pero no es de nuestro agrado pues nuestro gusto musical está acostumbrado a la "suciedad" característica de aquellos sonidos valvulares.

Y si la grabación es moderna, en ocasiones su sonido se nos antoja aséptico, rigurosamente correcto pero pobre. Pero no es porque sea peor que desde luego no lo es, es que el sonido "sucio" de las válvulas nos gusta más, porque es lo que hemos mamado, porque es lo que nos gusta.

No porque sea mejor que no lo es, objetivamente es peor, pero tenemos el oído "hecho" a el.


----------



## AntonioAA

tortxu dijo:


> A los que hemos bebido de la era del Rock y gustamos también de la música anterior a los años 80s escuchamos registros que se crearon utilizando equipos a válvulas y estos dejan su impronta en aquellos registros sonoros que ahora escuchamos incólumes gracias a la extremada limpieza que nos brindan los equipos modernos. Esta limpieza y claridad son espectaculares pero no es de nuestro agrado pues nuestro gusto musical está acostumbrado a la "suciedad" característica de aquellos sonidos valvulares.
> 
> Y si la grabación es moderna, en ocasiones su sonido se nos antoja aséptico, rigurosamente correcto pero pobre. Pero no es porque sea peor que desde luego no lo es, es que el sonido "sucio" de las válvulas nos gusta más, porque es lo que hemos mamado, porque es lo que nos gusta.



Aqui y en otros hilos hemos dicho que el "gusto" no se discute y se respeta ... 
Yo practicamente naci cuando "empezó" el rock y mas que bebido , lo he mamado!! 
Y aunque me digan viejo , creo que fueron años de una creatividad notable . 
Ahora bien , coincido contigo que las grabaciones modernas son bastante detestables en su mayoria , pero por cuestiones mas comerciales que por "ausencia de valvulas" :

- Excesiva compresión : si bien antes era un recurso ante la falta de rango dinamico de los medios de soporte , ahora ha vuelto "recargada" para no perder presencia . Puede ser tambien que por el hecho de ser escuchada en dispositivos portatiles influya.
- Electronica : Siendo que hoy en dia hasta las voces son procesadas , queda poca referencia "acustica" sobre la cual percibir algo de calidad , o el paradigma de "ecualización" que puede obtenerse de los intrumentos acusticos y una banda compuesta por ellos practicamente desaparece ... y lamentablemente hay cosas que suenan muy feo.

Espero ser claro en lo que expuse . Abrazo


----------



## tortxu

Si, también en eso estoy de acuerdo aunque coincidirás conmigo en que las grabaciones más perfectas se están haciendo ahora.

Ciertamente se abusa de la compresión, especialmente en la música destinada a la radiofórmula pues se supone que en gran medida se consumirá en espacios públicos de muy mala acústica; están además la sobrecualización y el abuso de los graves... pero bueno, al final son técnicas más o menos afortunadas como las que se han empleado siempre.

Me refería en realidad a la eterna discusión válvula/transistor.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tortxu dijo:


> Me refería en realidad a la eterna discusión válvula/transistor.


Es que esa "discusión" en realidad no existe por lo siguiente:


Si se trata de una cuestión de gusto, por una u otra tecnología, no hay discusión por que los gustos no se discuten.
Si se trata de la técnica dura y pura, tampoco hay discusión por que las matemáticas no pueden discutirse (leer mi firma ).
Cuando "existe" discusión es cuando uno u otro "bando" (pero mas del _uno _que del _otro _) intenta desprestigiar la tecnología contraria haciendo un uso inadecuado de los gustos o de las ciencias... pero eso ya no es valvulas vs. transistores... eso es otra cosa


----------



## tortxu

Pues doy fe de que existe. Cierto que dos no discuten si uno no quiere y que los que mucho se quieren mucho pelean...bueno, digamos que se podría desarrollar aún más este hilo  pero desde luego hay talibanes de uno y otro bando.

Yo me declaro valvulero pero me gusta _tó_ lo que suena bien, simplemente.

Y respecto a las mentiras del HIGH-END...pues más de lo mismo, mercadotecnia basada en el marquismo y del humo vendido por hábiles embaucadores.


----------



## cyverlarva

tortxu dijo:


> ¡Que discusión tan interesante!
> 
> Yo tengo una teoría a este respecto que quisiera compartir con vosotros no sin antes declararme un confeso valvulero que no tiene ningún problema en escuchar música en un buen equipo transistorizado con salida por modulación en PWM Clase "D" que es lo más antivalvulero del mundo.
> 
> Las evidencias objetivas no dejan lugar a dudas, un buen equipo de estado sólido ofrece una fidelidad incomparablemente mejor a la que puede ofrecer un equipo de válvulas, es así, la técnica y el conocimiento avanzan y las prestaciones también.
> 
> Entonces ¿Porqué a algunas personas como yo nos resulta más agradable escuchar la música a través de un viejo ampli valvulero si es evidente que este introduce distorsión en el sonido reproducido?
> 
> Pues precisamente por esto, y por una cuestión cultural, y me explico.
> 
> A los que hemos bebido de la era del Rock y gustamos también de la música anterior a los años 80s escuchamos registros que se crearon utilizando equipos a válvulas y estos dejan su impronta en aquellos registros sonoros que ahora escuchamos incólumes gracias a la extremada limpieza que nos brindan los equipos modernos. Esta limpieza y claridad son espectaculares pero no es de nuestro agrado pues nuestro gusto musical está acostumbrado a la "suciedad" característica de aquellos sonidos valvulares.
> 
> Y si la grabación es moderna, en ocasiones su sonido se nos antoja aséptico, rigurosamente correcto pero pobre. Pero no es porque sea peor que desde luego no lo es, es que el sonido "sucio" de las válvulas nos gusta más, porque es lo que hemos mamado, porque es lo que nos gusta.
> 
> No porque sea mejor que no lo es, objetivamente es peor, pero tenemos el oído "hecho" a el.



El tipo de apreciacion que vuelca en su comentario es precisamente el quid de la cuestion del articulo de las mentiras en el audio. 
Su comentario tiene muchas incoherencias, pero se justifican con algo que cientificamente es imposible de rebatir, que es la subjetividad.
Componer musica es diametralmente opuesto a reproducirla, y  reproducirla es algo tan pero tan dificil que solo sucede en algunos ambitos muy controlados.
La gran mayoria de la gente solo puede recrear el mensaje que compuso el artista, ya que es imposible controlar todos los parametros necesarios para obtener la obra tal cual fue compuesta. Desde parametros como la reflexion, dinamica, compresion, volumen, distorsion y muchos mas.
Si el artista definio que su guitarra tenia que tener un maximo de distorsion, es justificable distorsionarla aun mas con un amplificador a valvulas que sabemos que tienen distorsiones del orden del 5%? si a mi me gusta por supuesto, ya que la evaluacion pasa por mi, y mis subjetividades, pero lo que escucho se parece a lo que el artista pretendio plasmar en su obra? definitivamente no se parece en nada, pero a mi me gusta, y esta justificado. Ahora, es alta fidelidad ? NO no lo es. 
El 90 % de la musica grabada esta grabada en analogico, hay discos grabados en equipos a valvulas que dan asco y otros que son impecables, las valvulas son mejores, no para nada lo que se destaca en esos discos es la mano y los conocimientos del ingeniero que mezclo el disco. 
Su gusto por las valvulas puede deberse a muchisimas cosas, algunas que ni siquiera tienen que ver con el audio. Tenga en cuenta que Ud escucha con sus oidos, pero lo interpreta su cerebro y en este suceden cosas que son dificiles de entender. Quizas cuando Ud escucha Wagner sienta como la felicidad lo embarga y lo transporta a esa primera vez que presencio una obra en un teatro junto a una filarmonica, preguntele a un sobreviviente de Aschwitz que escuchaba a Wagner todo el dia mientras veia morir a su familia, y veia las cenizas salir de los hornos que siente, y a donde lo transporta. La informacion llega a su cerebro pero las sensaciones son tan solo quimica, no hay magia, ni enanitos ni alma ni nada. Tan solo es informacion y depende de como sea procesada.

Mis 2 centavos.

Saludos


----------



## tortxu

No me parece que mi comentario tenga incoherencias pero me agrada su punto de vista, el ejemplo que pone es el más duro y siniestro posible pero es totalmente cierto, la experiencia de la escucha es un ejercicio de subjetividad, no cabe duda.

Tanto es así que cuando alguien me pregunta si es mejor una tecnología u otra (que aún alguno me lo pregunta) le respondo que es cuestión de gustos pero que los aparatos deben ser de calidad en ambos casos.

También está la opción del coloreado personalizado de la música porque si bien es cierto que reproducir con total exactitud el pasaje registrado es casi imposible bien sencillo es colorear al gusto de cada cual esta reproducción con técnicas más o menos voluntarias conocidas o sofisticadas. Desde la elección de las ubicaciones de los elementos hasta el uso de un simple control de tonos o de un equipo u otro.

Del mismo modo que un guitarrista recurre a una guitarra, un ampli o un efecto determinado para un determinado pasaje.


----------



## cyverlarva

De a poco se va a ir dando cuenta el por que de las incoherencias, no lo tome como un insulto, tan solo es un comentario.

En su ultimo comentario Ud habla de "calidad" y eso es un gran problema.

Supongase que cyverlarva es una persona con amplios conocimientos en fundir metales, entonces en el fondo de mi casa me dedico a fundir acero quirurgico, como soy un comerciante muy habil logro vender una gran cantidad a una empresa que se dedica a fabricar instrumental ,  antes de realizar la operacion me solicitan que acredite la calidad del producto que fabrico. Entonces les digo que a la vista es de extrema calidad, que el sabor que posee el acero es increiblemente cremoso, que al tacto genera un estremecimeinto magnanimo, que lo compren con confianza que no hay problema.
Obviamente, mi "certificado" de calidad no se ajusta a los estandares de la industria a la que pretendo venderle mi producto.
Esto es asi, porque existe una NORMA de un organismo que se encarga de CERTIFICAR la calidad de los productos, este organismo realiza una serie de pruebas fisicas, quimicas y bacteriologicas y obviamente el proceso de fabricacion de mi producto se debe ajustar a los requerimientos de este ente.
La industria del audio no tiene un ente que certifique nada, y quienes "certifican" la calidad de un producto lo hacen en funcion de su "experiencia", su "curriculum" y no nos olvidemos de los "incentivos" de los fabricantes.
Como su puede hablar de calidad, si no existe un standar para nada. Yo puedo tranquilamente decir que escuchar en mono es lo mejor, y lo hago porque soy sordo de un oido. Estoy equivocado? no para nada.
Mientras no exista un organismo que defina que es calidad y que no, solo podemos seguir escuchando "reviews" , "opiniones", de gurues de poca monta, formadores de opinion que salen de revistas que precisamente se dedican a la venta y promocion de productos.
Sepalo, el termino calidad es tan abierto, subjetivo y desvalorizante que en este medio es ridiculo.

Saludos.


----------



## tortxu

Pues de hecho si existió una norma al respecto que se quedó obsoleta, a principios de los 70 y ya con los transistores varios fabricantes se reunieron para determinar lo que debería ser con los medios de la época un estandar de calidad, entre otros fabricantes estaban Philips y Grundig, y ahí se acuñó el término *HIFI*.

La organización de la que parece no quedar rastro se llamó HIFI INTERNATIONAL y algunas series de Philips lo incorporaban y explicaban en sus catálogos.







También Sanyo, Thomson, Marantz y creo que Pioneer se unieron a la causa y algunos de sus modelos anunciaban superar este estandar con el logo bien visible en la carátula.

En aquel entonces se podía usar tal apelativo si se superaba una potencia que si mal no recuerdo era de unos 10 W. por canal,la distorsión era menor del...¿3% y no-se-que-más.

Bien pronto se superaron estos estándares y la industria no volvió a mostrar más interes en normalizar este concepto, señal de que descubrieron que no salía a cuenta.


----------



## Mostdistortion

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es que esa "discusión" en realidad no existe por lo siguiente:
> 
> 
> Si se trata de una cuestión de gusto, por una u otra tecnología, no hay discusión por que los gustos no se discuten.
> Si se trata de la técnica dura y pura, tampoco hay discusión por que las matemáticas no pueden discutirse (leer mi firma ).



"Science is not a democracy. It's laws are not subject to popular opinion."

Nada mas cierto que eso! 

No puedo creer que haya gente que piense que puede usar un amplificador de HiFi en la zona de recorte  (algo así como comprarse un auto tan caro como Ferrari con velocidad máxima de sólo 150km/h -en vez de 200km/h max- y querer llevarlo a 180km/h)

Si la distorsión que genera en la banda de paso es mas "suave" es una subjetividad que significa que su THD es bajo a frecuencias altas, pero un amplificador transistorizado tiene THD mucho menor en toda la banda así que sigue sin tener sentido ni las armónicas pares o impares, ni lo "suave" o "duro"... un buen amplificador transistorizado tiene menos distorsión que uno valvular, en una comparación "relativa" un buen amplificador a transistores no tiene distorsión respecto de uno valvular, y todos sabemos que un amplificador suena mejor *sin distorsiones*, ya sea impares o pares.

Tampoco tiene sentido decir "escuchamos con los oídos, no con analizadores de señales" eso es un disparate tan loco como sería engañarse con ilusiones ópticas y no confiar en una regla.

Cuando se habla de high end, la intención es que la reproducción sea la mejor aproximación de lo que entra, no ilusiones auditivas, ni distorsiones "lindas".

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mostdistortion dijo:


> Cuando se habla de high end, la intención es que la reproducción sea la mejor aproximación de lo que entra, no ilusiones auditivas, ni distorsiones "lindas".


Hummmmm....no estoy muy de acuerdo con esto....
Cuando se habla de hi-end, la intención es obtener el máximo beneficio económico posible con el mínimo de calidad en un producto, aludiendo a la magia para convencer al comprador de que la porquería que ha comprado a un precio varias veces superior a lo verdaderamente bueno del mercado es lo mejor que hay disponible, y que si quiere mejorarlo más debe seguir comprando cosas mágicas


----------



## Mostdistortion

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hummmmm....no estoy muy de acuerdo con esto....
> Cuando se habla de hi-end, la intención es obtener el máximo beneficio económico posible con el mínimo de calidad en un producto...



No concuerdo con que el beneficio sea económico, pero tenés razón en que no dije que la calidad  debe estar en los límites audibles (que también se mide)

Y ahora que lo pienso, un ampli valvular NUNCA podría mejorar el alto THD del equipo (comparado con uno bueno a transistores) así que ninguna cosa rara ni cara le va a ayudar a tener mejor respuesta
(pero ayudaría algo barato como una realimentación tal vez, desde la salida de parlantes hasta la entrada??? pero habría que agregar mas ganancia a las etapas pff horror)

por lo tanto:

amplificador transistorizado de calidad, con cosas normales es mejor que amplificador valvular de "elite" con accesorios "de elite"

O me equivoco?

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No sé.... hay amplificadores valvulares con una performance comparable a un excelente ampli de estado sólido, pero acá entran a jugar precios varias veces astronómicos para poder comprarlos y sin posibilidades de lograr mayor performance que el transistorizado pagando la décima parte (o menos) del precio del valvular.

PD: Cuando hablaba de "maximo beneficio económico", me refería al vendedor...


----------



## tortxu

Hay que ver el juego que da esta discusión 

También los "no valvuleros" recurrís a tópicos sobados como por ejemplo el del supuestamente alto coste de adquisición de un equipo valvulero; cierto es que los hay carísimos, también hay equipos transistorizados a precios prohibitivos basados en el mismo "tocomocho" del High-end.

Hace poquito he reparado uno, no recuerdo su marca, y era un espanto de aparato, por lo irracionalmente sobredimensionado e innecesariamente complejo. 

Anunciaba en el frontal su exclusiva tecnología "Cero Feedback" 

Pero y sin embargo, en el mundo de las válvulas se da muchísimo el fenómeno del Do It Yourself que junto con el reciclaje sistemático de componentes recuperados que de otro modo no tendrían ninguna salida dan lugar a equipos artesanales sencillitos, de buenas características (buenas, simplemente, sin volvernos locos) y costes moderadísimos.

Como exprofesional del sector tengo una buena colección de aparatos, antiguos y modernos, hasta de clase "D", los modernos no me han costado nada, pero tampoco los antiguos me han costado gran cosa. Eso si, los he armado o reparado yo.


----------



## Fogonazo

Si notan que falta algo se encuentra aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/limpieza-107273/


----------



## Kebra

A mi me "enseñó" un profesor de "Electrónica 1" en la secundaria que los FET funcionaban con la teoría de las válvulas. Estamos hablando de lo mínimo de conocimiento en electrónica, nos enseñaban a polarizar un transistor!
Y que de alguna manera "eran como válvulas, sin los problemas de las válvulas".

Pero mas allá de eso, veo que hay un error de concepto al encarar el tema por algunos. Es la "discusión" de siempre, y me viene a la cabeza un respuesta que tenía para TODAS las preguntas un profesor de "Microeconomía" en la facu. Si, de electrónica a economía... No pregunten.

Lo que este docente respondía a cualquier pregunta era: "...depende...". Muy acertado el hombre. Y acá se puede transportar esa respuesta como punto de partida a estas discusiones. 
Uno puede ser amante del vinilo, pero escucharlo en un auto, por las calles de Buenos Aires, es poco práctico. Más lógico y adecuado es una memoria SD con mp3, en ese contexto. 

Yo recuerdo que el televisor valvular de mi abuela necesitaba un elevador de tensión que estaba en la mesita, bajo el tv. Hacía un ruido a traffo asqueroso. En cambio, el Noblex blanco y negro también, pero transistorizado, lo encendías y listo. Seguramente algunos lo recuerden, un modelo con gabinete blanco. 

En alta fidelidad, como ya se han cansado de explicar varios, el "yeite" es que el amplificador reproduzca de la manera mas fiel posible (es decir, que no modifique, solo que "agrande" y le de "fuerza" a) la señal de entrada. 
La palabra distorsión no cabe en esto, de manera que las válvulas podrán ser lo mejor del universo, pero si agregan distorsión, no sirven para alta fidelidad. 

Esto lo dijeron varios ya, yo lo escribo en el idioma de "doña Rosa" a ver si les entra a los que se resisten.


No son mejores ni peores, son diferentes. Ambos son superados por los MOSFET en lo que a audio se refiere. Para algunos usos, los transistores de Germanio son irreemplazables.

Pero si viene un fanático del Germanio a decir que son lo mejor para hi-fi, bueno, eso ya es un delirio.


----------



## Mostdistortion

Kebra dijo:


> A mi me "enseñó" un profesor de "Electrónica 1" en la secundaria que los FET funcionaban con la teoría de las válvulas. Estamos hablando de lo mínimo de conocimiento en electrónica, nos enseñaban a polarizar un transistor!
> Y que de alguna manera "eran como válvulas, sin los problemas de las válvulas".
> 
> Pero mas allá de eso, veo que hay un error de concepto al encarar el tema por algunos. Es la "discusión" de siempre, y me viene a la cabeza un respuesta que tenía para TODAS las preguntas un profesor de "Microeconomía" en la facu. Si, de electrónica a economía... No pregunten.
> 
> Lo que este docente respondía a cualquier pregunta era: "...depende...". Muy acertado el hombre. Y acá se puede transportar esa respuesta como punto de partida a estas discusiones.
> Uno puede ser amante del vinilo, pero escucharlo en un auto, por las calles de Buenos Aires, es poco práctico. Más lógico y adecuado es una memoria SD con mp3, en ese contexto.
> 
> Yo recuerdo que el televisor valvular de mi abuela necesitaba un elevador de tensión que estaba en la mesita, bajo el tv. Hacía un ruido a traffo asqueroso. En cambio, el Noblex blanco y negro también, pero transistorizado, lo encendías y listo. Seguramente algunos lo recuerden, un modelo con gabinete blanco.
> 
> En alta fidelidad, como ya se han cansado de explicar varios, el "yeite" es que el amplificador reproduzca de la manera mas fiel posible (es decir, que no modifique, solo que "agrande" y le de "fuerza" a) la señal de entrada.
> La palabra distorsión no cabe en esto, de manera que las válvulas podrán ser lo mejor del universo, pero si agregan distorsión, no sirven para alta fidelidad.
> 
> Esto lo dijeron varios ya, yo lo escribo en el idioma de "doña Rosa" a ver si les entra a los que se resisten.
> 
> 
> No son mejores ni peores, son diferentes. Ambos son superados por los MOSFET en lo que a audio se refiere. Para algunos usos, los transistores de Germanio son irreemplazables.
> 
> Pero si viene un fanático del Germanio a decir que son lo mejor para hi-fi, bueno, eso ya es un delirio.



El FET no funcionan con la teoría de las válvulas(?) además de que su respuesta en frecuencia es bastante menor, lo que se suela hacer (pero es distinto) es "emular" el comportamiento de una válvula con un transistor FET 
Con los AC128 se hacían los Fuzz Face!  con unos BC548 suenan horribles!
Concuerdo con lo demás.

Alguien sabe si hasta hoy en día se usa transformador para la salida de los amplificadores a válvulas? porque me parece que la calidad se degradaría una cantidad considerable ahí, por más calidad que tenga aquel componente.

(cantidad considerable: qué se yo, -80dB, que sería una diezmilésima parte, menos de 14 bits en digital) 

Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998

buscando info sobre jorge hostein, me topé con esto... por favor que zarta de pavadas


----------



## Fogonazo

​



			
				Pitufo en Foro Pitufo dijo:
			
		

> Merece destacarse como algo muy especial los amplificadores que emplean circuitos Single Ended con la válvula 300B o similares. son realmente “mágicos” en todos esos aspectos musicales y “disfrutables”
> Por mas que solo entregan de 5 a 10 Watts de potencia y requieren altoparlantes de *alto rendimiento (93 db/W o mas aún)* permitirndo volúmenes limitados ( Y quizás limita el tipo de música a escuchar) son únicos.


----------



## Luigiman

En alguna parte leí: La teoría tarde o temprano será asesinada por la experiencia. pero experimentar es costoso, y si construimos un equipo de audio le hacemos ajustes, diríamos que suena mejor que los equipos comerciales, apreciaciones subjetivas muchas veces influyen en nuestro gusto. 
Sería interesante que en nuestra ciudad haya un lugar donde podamos llevar nuestros apreciados equipos para someterlos a un análisis de audio y poder así estar un poco más convencidos.


----------



## hazard_1998

Fogonazo dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/pitufo.gif
> ​



a mi lo que mas me llamó la atencion es esta sanata: 


> Muchas veces se utilizan Tetrodos en los cuales NO se conecta la Grilla  aceleradorea reemplazando esto por una polarizacion bien adentro de la  Recta de Carga, para aprovechar mejor la parte Recta de la misma y con  la que no se genera la nube electronica que es justamente para lo que se  utiliza la Grilla aceleradora cuando la polarizacion es mayor. En  cambio, la mayor separacion con la Grilla de Control otorga una salida  mas limpia aun que en los triodos cuando se habla de circuitos de  Salida, ò sea Amplificacion de Potencia pura con mucha corriente para la  cercania con el Parlante.
> UNA MAS A FAVOR DE LAS VALVULAS, pero hay mas, sin embargo lo dejo para la proxima.


por Dios.....

o esto otro:


> En base a recordar el èxito de la  6L6,  la primera vàlvula con haces  electrònicos Dirigidos (Beam Power Tubes), que los Checos (en base a un  diseño ingles) pusieron en operacion para soslayar la Patente de Philips  con los “entonces nuevos” Pentodos de tres grillas ( Control, Pantalla y  Supresora )  que tenìan mucho mayor rendimiento que los por entonces  tambien tan populares Triodos Single Ended Clase A.
> Estos ultimos por la simplicidad y escasos componentes, cuando los  mismos son de Muy buena Calidad, tienen una Distorsion realmente  bajìsima y el Sonido Càlido (Warm), abierto, Natural y espacioso  caracterìstico de este tipo de Diagrama Circuital.
> Sòlo con una cierta mayor generacion de armonicas pares ( Especialmente  Segunda) que cuando se utilizan Pentodos en el que si bien de menor  cuantìa pero predominan los Impares (Tercera, Quinta,,,).
> Los Circuitos Diferenciales tanto de Triodos como de Pentodos hacen  decrecer estas mediciones de armònicos, pero a costa de complicar en  cierto modo el circuito ya que el mismo tendrà algunos elementos màs,  pocos pero mas al fin.
> En los ùltimos tiempos se han hecho modificaciones a los circuitos en  los Tetrodos y Pentodos (incluimos dentro de este al de haces Dirigidos  si bien algunos los llaman Tetrodos, caso 802, 803, or KTs por ejemplo  KT66 y KT 88.
> Estas modificaciones hacen utilizar las Grillas de un modo diferente.
> Por ejemplo en la KT 88, suele dejarse sin coneccion la primera grilla  (Control) y se utiliza la Segunda, la Pantalla (Screen) como Grilla de  control, el tema es que debe variarse muy sensiblemente la polarizacion  de las mismas sì tambien como el potencial de Alterna que llega a estas.
> En algunos casos se utiliza la Grilla de Control como tal y la  Supresora es utilizada como una Segunda Pantalla ( es decir que la  valvula pasa a tener dos grillas Pantallas seguidas) y se reducen las  tensiones de ambas, con esto los electrones llegan a menor velocidad a  la Placa sin provocar la emision secundaria de la Placa con lo que se  obtiene mas duracion de la vàlvula.
> Tambien aqui las tensiones de las Grillas son menores pero debe ser muy  sensible la tension que se les da para no provocar inestabilidades en  el circuito.
> Otra solucion que esta utilizandose de manera bastante frecuente es la  de no unir las grillas Pantalla y Supesora directamente al circuito sino  a traves de Diodos Semiconductores que actuan dejando pasar las  corrientes cuando estas se dirigen en el sentido de circulacion y  aislando totalmente el circuito (actuando como una verdadera compuerta)  para el caso contrario.
> Con esto se tiene un control Muy Estricto de las Corrientes de las dos  ùltimas Grillas, y esta precision ayuda tambien a reducir los armonicos  reuciendolos aun mas que en circuitos de coneccion directa anteriores.



mamita... que manera de hablar por boca de jarro.... habla de la conexion "enhanced triode" o triodo ensanchado, pero sin idea de lo que dice...... como le va a dejar grillas sin conectar a una valvula....


----------



## Tacatomon

hazard_1998 dijo:


> a mi lo que mas me llamó la atencion es esta sanata:
> por Dios.....
> 
> o esto otro:
> 
> 
> mamita... que manera de hablar por boca de jarro.... habla de la conexion "enhanced triode" o triodo ensanchado, pero sin idea de lo que dice...... como le va a dejar grillas sin conectar a una valvula....



Creo que ya sé quien es el "iluminado" que escribe ahí...   

Pista: Le gusta el bambú


----------



## Mostdistortion

Luigiman dijo:


> En alguna parte leí: La teoría tarde o temprano será asesinada por la experiencia



 creo que no tiene lógica para nada  y MENOS! con andar probando
Si los amplificadores se hubiesen hecho "probando" NUNCA se hubiese llegado a fabricar uno ni minimamente decente 

Saludos.


----------



## ramiro77

hazard_1998 dijo:


> a mi lo que mas me llamó la atencion es esta sanata:
> por Dios.....
> 
> o esto otro:
> 
> 
> mamita... que manera de hablar por boca de jarro.... habla de la conexion "enhanced triode" o triodo ensanchado, pero sin idea de lo que dice...... como le va a dejar grillas sin conectar a una valvula....



Es quien yo creo que es?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mostdistortion dijo:


> creo que no tiene lógica para nada  y MENOS! con andar probando


Por desgracia, parece que mandar fruta por la web es fácil y barato...


----------



## ramiro77

Y extra redituable si tenemos en cuenta los famosos "upgrades" de uno que conozco que no te toma ni curva Z ni rta para diseñarte un crossover


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Pero ese es un ladri!!!! No entiendo como hay gente que se deja meter la mano al bolsillo por ese chanta...


----------



## ramiro77

Y cuando uno no sabe... Yo lo padecí 
No por upgrades. Si no por el cross. Fue hace muchos años esto.
Lo peor es cuando se demuestra que el tipo es un ladrón y no sabe. Pero la gente insiste con que es un tipo de primera...


----------



## chauupinela

Hola amigos, muy interesante todo este hilo desmitificador, concuerdo casi absolutamente con ustedes y lo compruebo diariamente con mi equipito de música.
Ahora tengo una gran duda y puede que no corresponda despejarla aquí, pero este es el único lugar donde encontré alguna referencia al tema, al grano, tengo mi vieja compactera Technics al borde del desahucio, pero por vieja nomás y lector con Parkinson, quiero comprar una nueva, pero dedicada a cd solamente, en este momento en el mercado no hay muchas alternativas, la pregunta es: cual? Algún consejo de a que darle bola y a que no.
Gracias a quien tire un salvavidas!!!

Ernesto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si querés hacerla fácil, la mejor solución es un reproductor de DVD... y para CD-Audio puede ser casi de cualquier marca y modelo (es una tecnología arcaica y madura), con la ventaja de que le podés mandar un CD o DVD con MP3 y también te lo reproduce, y si lo conectás al TV podés ver películas y recitales. Además suelen venir con un puerto USB para conectarle un pendrive con música (en MP3 también), y lo lee y reproduce sin problemas.
Esta es la solución mas funcional y económica, y si el lector de DVD es mas o menos bueno (puede ser un Philips para no irse a las nubes con el precio) vas a tener unos cuantos años sin problemas, pero no esperés que dure lo mismo que la Technics.
Con un lector de BD lográs lo mismo pero además podés ver películas en BluRay... si es que te interesa, pero te va a salir mas caro.

Si vas por este camino, solo te recomiendo que busqués un reproductor que tenga "display", que si bien no son de graaaan ayuda, al menos te permiten saber por donde vas en un CD común sin tener que encender la tele, pero para MP3 no tenés escapatoria.

Con esta solucion "multifuncional" zafás del problema por menos de 100 obamas y con muy buena calidad. Si sos más audiófilo (para hacer juego con el tema ) te recomiendo un *Oppo BD105*, que es un equipo DPM... pero tenés que desembolsar bastante mas de 1000 obamas.... vos verás...


----------



## chauupinela

Gracias por la respuesta, dvd tengo e hice la prueba de poner dos CD identicos uno en el DVD y otro en la Technics, y no hay diferencias, mi disyuntiva viene por el tema del "displey" y las funciones típicas de una compactera clásica, que en el DVD como bien decís, hay que prender la tele o intuir por donde coños va el cd, en fin, aparte la cuestión estética y etc. Que cada vez que toco el dvd se me cae por atrás del pre por que no pesa nada y ni tiene patas de goma o ventosa, jaja. Bueno que quería algo más mejor!
Ahora, que tiene de bueno la Oppo, ya que alternativas a esa si que hay, en 1000 verdes hay, pero de gastar esa platita, que cosas son interesantes en un equipo de estos, o sea, los Wolfson, los toroidales, los sistemas de lectura, ??
Ernesto


----------



## EdgardoCas

> En base a recordar el èxito de la 6L6, la primera vàlvula con haces electrònicos Dirigidos (Beam Power Tubes), que los Checos (en base a un diseño ingles) pusieron en operacion para soslayar la Patente de Philips con los “entonces nuevos” Pentodos de tres grillas ( Control, Pantalla y Supresora ) que tenìan mucho mayor rendimiento que los por entonces tambien tan populares Triodos Single Ended Clase A.
> Estos ultimos por la simplicidad y escasos componentes, cuando los mismos son de Muy buena Calidad, tienen una Distorsion realmente bajìsima y el Sonido Càlido (Warm), abierto, Natural y espacioso caracterìstico de este tipo de Diagrama Circuital.
> Sòlo con una cierta mayor generacion de armonicas pares ( Especialmente Segunda) que cuando se utilizan Pentodos en el que si bien de menor cuantìa pero predominan los Impares (Tercera, Quinta,,,).
> Los Circuitos Diferenciales tanto de Triodos como de Pentodos hacen decrecer estas mediciones de armònicos, pero a costa de complicar en cierto modo el circuito ya que el mismo tendrà algunos elementos màs, pocos pero mas al fin.
> En los ùltimos tiempos se han hecho modificaciones a los circuitos en los Tetrodos y Pentodos (incluimos dentro de este al de haces Dirigidos si bien algunos los llaman Tetrodos, caso 802, 803, or KTs por ejemplo KT66 y KT 88.
> Estas modificaciones hacen utilizar las Grillas de un modo diferente.
> Por ejemplo en la KT 88, suele dejarse sin coneccion la primera grilla (Control) y se utiliza la Segunda, la Pantalla (Screen) como Grilla de control, el tema es que debe variarse muy sensiblemente la polarizacion de las mismas sì tambien como el potencial de Alterna que llega a estas.
> En algunos casos se utiliza la Grilla de Control como tal y la Supresora es utilizada como una Segunda Pantalla ( es decir que la valvula pasa a tener dos grillas Pantallas seguidas) y se reducen las tensiones de ambas, con esto los electrones llegan a menor velocidad a la Placa sin provocar la emision secundaria de la Placa con lo que se obtiene mas duracion de la vàlvula.
> Tambien aqui las tensiones de las Grillas son menores pero debe ser muy sensible la tension que se les da para no provocar inestabilidades en el circuito.
> Otra solucion que esta utilizandose de manera bastante frecuente es la de no unir las grillas Pantalla y Supesora directamente al circuito sino a traves de Diodos Semiconductores que actuan dejando pasar las corrientes cuando estas se dirigen en el sentido de circulacion y aislando totalmente el circuito (actuando como una verdadera compuerta) para el caso contrario.
> Con esto se tiene un control Muy Estricto de las Corrientes de las dos ùltimas Grillas, y esta precision ayuda tambien a reducir los armonicos reuciendolos aun mas que en circuitos de coneccion directa anteriores.



A un tipo que escribe coneCCión no le creo nada


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

chauupinela dijo:


> Ahora, que tiene de bueno la Oppo, ya que alternativas a esa si que hay, en 1000 verdes hay, pero de gastar esa platita, que cosas son interesantes en un equipo de estos, o sea, los Wolfson, los toroidales, los sistemas de lectura, ??
> Ernesto


El Oppo es un equipo bien construido, con componentes de muy buena calidad y un excelente soporte técnico, lo que en cierta forma te garantiza "durabilidad". Maneja muchos formatos de audio y hace maravillas en video, y su hermano menor el BD103 es un poco menos sofisticado en construcción pero igual de "bueno".
El problema es que si buscás solo lectoras de CD, te vas a gastar 800 verdes como mínimo en algo de calidad razonable y no vas a tener ni la decima parte de la funcionalidad de un reproductor de DVD. Hace  un rato, cuando te contesté antes, estaba mirando esta página: http://avisistemas.com.ar/index.php...70_224&zenid=bf43e79f03e178396c903f8c4f6f3371 y cuando veas los precios por un reproductor de CD que maneje formatos comprimidos te vas a caer de ... espaldas.

*PD: *No tengo ninguna relacion con esa página ni conozco a nadie de la empresa.


----------



## chauupinela

Ok, estamos de acuerdo en lo de la cantidad de formatos que cada uno puede leer, ahora la pregunta es más precisa, no quiero un multilector, quiero cd solo, y lo que veo es que algunos tienen mucha electrónica y otros nada, se nota la diferencia entre uno y otro, porque me huele mucho verso en esto y me gustaría saber de forma más o menos científica, por que los más caros se deberían escuchar mejor. O sea, me compro el Cambridge más barato o uno más caro, para poner un ejemplo nomás.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y.... si mirás el Rotel, que vale 8 lucas, vas a ver que lo anuncian con un DAC Wolfson que se banca 24 bits / 192 Khz... que es completamete al dope por que el CD es 16 bits / 44.1 kHz y suponiendo que decodifique FLAC o ALAC o AAC o APE o alguno lossless, ya sabemos que los 24 bits / 192 kHz son terriblemente al dope por que son para procesamiento digital en masters de audio, pero no tienen diferencia audible con la vieja y conocida "calidad CD".

Que te puedo decir... si querés "calidad en reproducción de CD" (entendida básicamente por *durabilidad*) tenés que garparla y caro, y en ese caso, si tenés los tejos, comprá lo que quieras: Cambridge, Denon, Rotel, Yamaha, etc, etc, son todas marcas "relativamente" confiables, unas con más y otras con menos, pero que - en principio - no deberían defraudarte, y que tienen un buen poder de reventa a futuro.

Ya hemos entrado en un terreno "de elección personal" y ahí ya no puedo ayudarte mas...


----------



## chauupinela

Sii, me imaginaba eso, que a la final manda la vista!! Encima, el más berreta viene hoy día con 24/192, o sea que no hay forma de evitarlo. El problema es que no hay mucho en donde elegir, y por precio tampoco, ya que de menos de 7 lucas casi no hay y el que le sigue salta a las 10 u 11 lucas. Y uno usado es jugarse a un laser que no se sabe cuanto va a durar y sin la garantía..... Viste lo que sale el OPPO? 25 luquitas, ahora me doy cuenta porque te gustaba! ja ja. Que en definitiva lo consulto con la almohada, pero hace como dos semanas que a la pobre no se le cae ni una mísera idea.
Saludos y gracias por la info.

Ernesto


----------



## Luigiman

No me parece que comprando uno un equipo caro y sofisticado tenga que usar como manantial de sonido un reproductor de CD barato y que aunque suene bien, es mejor usar un equipo acorde al sistema montado, es preferible un reproductor de buena calidad tanto en la construcción del mismo como su funcionamiento respaldado obviamente por una garantía del fabricante.
En una publicación de Technic audio lei de un reproductor de CD que usa tres rayos láser para leer un mismo disco uno dirigido a la huella principal y los otros dos de control de servo. 
Me parece atractivo.
La referencia de equipo es TECHNICS SL-P3.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Luigiman dijo:


> No me parece que comprando uno un equipo caro y sofisticado tenga que usar como manantial de sonido un reproductor de CD barato y que aunque suene bien, es mejor usar un equipo acorde al sistema montado, es preferible un reproductor de buena calidad tanto en la construcción del mismo como su funcionamiento respaldado obviamente por una garantía del fabricante.


Si el precio no es un impedimento, entonces no tenés que preguntar nada: vas y comprás lo que se te antoje... aunque no haga la mas minima diferencia sonora.
Pero resulta que eso no es normalmente el caso, y aunque tengas disponible el dinero, es "mas cuerdo" optimizar el gasto en la fuente e invertir lo que sobre en parlantes/baffles que es donde está la diferencia apreciable al oído. Para que veas el calibre de lo que has dicho, la THD en *cualquier fuente moderna* (si, incluyendo el lector de DVD de la oferta del super) es del orden del 0.005%, mientras que* los mejores baffles* (y muy costosos) tienen una THD del orden de 0.5% en todo el rango.
Te pregunto: Vos creés que vas a oir la diferencia entre las fuentes aunque pagués miles de dólares por ellas????


----------



## Luigiman

De acuerdo, pero hay que tener en cuenta que quien sabe de audio y electrónica es algo dificil que lo estafen, hoy en dia y como van las cosas la tecnología lleva su propia dinámica y esta pequeña bola de nieve se agranda cada vez, no podemos evitar que siempre nos propongan cosas distintas o nuevas en audio y para eso hay que estar preparados.
Y me refiero a que hay dos temas en la cual podemos ser confundidos y autoinducidos 1:la presentación de gran diseño del equipo o estetica y 2 el costo del equipo.
Nunca esta de mas mirar las especificaciones del equipo aunque de estos datos solo se puede confiar en equipos de buena marca.


----------



## hellfire4

Luigiman dijo:


> De acuerdo, pero hay que tener en cuenta que quien sabe de audio y electrónica es algo dificil que lo estafen, hoy en dia y como van las cosas la tecnología lleva su propia dinámica y esta pequeña bola de nieve se agranda cada vez, no podemos evitar que siempre nos propongan cosas distintas o nuevas en audio y para eso hay que estar preparados.
> Y me refiero a que hay dos temas en la cual podemos ser confundidos y autoinducidos 1:la presentación de gran diseño del equipo o estetica y 2 el costo del equipo.
> Nunca esta de mas mirar las especificaciones del equipo aunque de estos datos solo se puede confiar en equipos de buena marca.



Pues es en mi caso voy frito si es que quisiera valerme por mi mismo, dado que poco se, aunque para paliar ese problema, lo que suelo hacer es consultarle a gente que sepa del tema (dicho de manera seria, para nada en tono sarcastico).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Les dejo adjunto un PDF que encontré webeando  sobre los "Mitos del Audio". Es de una presentación del 2001 de Thomas Kite (un PhD de la empresa Audio Precision Inc... los que hacen los analizadores de distorsión y ruido para audio mas famosos y efectivos del planeta ) en el Laboratorio de Procesamiento Embebido de Señales de la Universidad de Texas, y habla sobre las mentiras en el mundo del audio y que ya hemos discutido en este hilo.
La presentación está buena, por que para cada mito presenta el Origen Probable (*PO*) del mismo, el Motivo por el cual se Perpetúa (*RP*) la mentira, la Supuesta Teoría (*ST*) que lo sustenta, las Manifestaciones Típicas (*TM*) que muestran la "verdad del mito" y Verdad Real (*RT*) que descalabra el cuento.
Está en inglés, pero espero que sea de vuestro agrado...


----------



## Tacatomon

Rescato la clásica matona:







¡Saludos al foro!.


----------



## ext0001

Buenas a todos, me gustaría avivar de nuevo este tema, quiero decir que para mí por ejemplo un amplificador con buenos materiales pues no hay que negar que siempre sera mejor. mejor en que? pues en durabilidad en fiabilidad. pero poco más por que digo esto, pues muy fácil en un amplificador con materiales normales me refiero a materiales que cumplen con las especificaciones del fabricante, sin tener un precio astronómico, pero con un circuito bien diseñado tendrá más calidad en el sonido que uno con estos materiales como por ejemplo condensadores de 250€ o más y no tengan un circuito con un diseño bien realizado, aunque lo normal en estos productos con precios desorbitantes es que todo esta bien hecho.
yo he estado en una tienda que estaba ubicada en un piso donde sólo tenían 4 salones y en cada uno un sólo equipo con todas estas cosas que se han comentado que si cable de plata que si enchufes con bornas de oro y mil cosas que inflan el precio hasta tal punto que el equipo mas pequeño era de 84.000€ con cajas acústicas construidas con el material que se usa para los aviones invisibles que no se usan ni un solo tornillo en ellas ni para sujetar los altavoces etc, etc... decir que pude escucharlos y mi pedazo de equipo pareciera un transistor de onda media de los chinos. pero que pensé en ese momento? pues que la construcción de todo el equipo eran aunados los mejores conocimientos de electrónica en los diseños internos de cada modulo, amplificadores, reproductor, altavoces. pero un enchufe de Oro? y los cableados internos del bloque y de la vivienda? a de eso no me comentaron nada pero serian de cobre jeje. si vi por ejemplo algo que también afecta a esa calidad, como ubicación de las cajas y pantallas absorbentes y demás. en definitiva un buen diseño en los circuitos y recintos acústicos muy bien calculados con un mínimo de calidad en los componentes darían lugar a un gran equipo de musica que nada tiene que envidiar a uno de estos equipos con precios inalcanzables para el bolsillo de cualquiera.
por tanto estoy muy deacuerdo con lo expuesto al inicio del foro. en otro momento me gustaria comentar sobre los circuitos chinos que se venden por internet, ebay, aliexpress.... muy de moda hoy en dia.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Luigiman

Estoy de acuerdo con su apreciación. Cuando alguien nos pone en la ambivalencia de que reloj es mejor o el más preciso: un Seiko o Casio y un Rolex u Omega, o, Vacheron Constantin Tour de I’lle, podemos dar las respuestas mas curiosas y hasta discutibles; en mi opinión estos relojes tiene la misma precisión lo que los diferencia son los materiales en que estan construidos, lo mismo podemos decir en el mundo del audio y electrónica, como podemos discutirle a alguien que se compre un teléfono celular hecho en oro o platino, el teléfono funcionara igual a otro económico. Recuerdo un articulo en una revista de audio en el que el autor trata de demostrar que los brazos fonocaptores para tocadiscos de vinilo en forma de S es mejor que el que tiene brazo en forma recta, aunque me gusta y fascina los brazos en S la teoría del autor no me convenció, el papel aguanta toda teoría pero "la teoría es asesinada tarde o temprano por la experimentación" (Albert Einstein).


----------



## Xabdeth

Saludos a todos, soy nuevo por aca (con un buen tiempo leyendo). Soy Ing. de Audio y casi de electronica -aunque lento para aprender- (y no lo termine por diversos problemas ligados a mi pais, Venezuela). En fin (ya hice la presentacion), me he animado a comentar por las risas que me ocasionaron gran cantidad de comentarios aqui escritos.

Si, me pasa lo mismo cuando leo los tipicos: "Agudos cristalinos" "Escena abierta a los lados" "Tridimensionalidad" etc etc.. No sigo porque resulta totalmente repulsivo 

Fusibles magicos, cables milagrosos, calcomanias del mas alla y demas inventos caza bobos. Paso totalmente de ello. Aunque de lo que si no puedo pasar es de la gente que suele recomendarlos encarecidamente como si de verdad esos producots inutiles ofrecieran resultados reales. Que si, cada quien gasta su dinero en lo que quiere, pero _jorobar_...

Nada como tratar la sala de escucha y tener unos buenos altavoces acomodados segun el punto de escucha, eso si que ayuda en la reproduccion y propagacion del sonido. El resto, con tener un equipo aceptable, basta y sobra. Paso de discusiones esteriles de: DACs a 99.999Hz y 874Bits al cuadrado y "lo analogico es mas caluroso y humano"...

Bueno, demasiado blah blah, aca muestro que lo vintage y lo actual pueden convivir tranquilamente:


----------



## hellfire4

Justamente quería hacer hincapie en una cuestión aprendida hace no mucho por una cualidad (ya que ni buscándola estaba). Dado, que me imagino que más de uno habrá tenido la horrenda experiencia de ponerse a discutir las cuestiones de este hilo con gente que en realidad, ni siquiera se puede discutir, y por más pruebas cientificas que se les presentes, pues el efecto es contraproducente, menos se convencen. Y en que termina, pues simple, se hartan de tratar de convencerlos 

A ello se le llama efecto Backfire:

Es un efecto psicológico que se estudió por primera vez hace muy poco por Brendan Rayhem y Jason Reifler, y que básicamente encontró que el presentar evidencias y argumentos convincentes y racionales que refutan ideas preconcebidas y opiniones que tienen las personas suele tener el efecto contrario, un efecto contraproducente. Las personas en vez de tomar estos argumentos y evidencias como prueba de que estaban equivocados y su creencia es falsa, lo que hacen es aferrarse más aún a ella, sobre todo si se trata de creencias basadas en ideologías políticas (que fue lo que investigó el paper), pero creo que es justo decir que lo mismo se puede dar para otro tipo de ideologías.

fuente del fragmento:
https://www.facebook.com/sociedadobjetivadelibrepensadores/posts/526072797460583

Y una imagen para ilustrarlo





Al menos eso explicaría el porque hay ambitos del cual ni discutir se puede, y seguiran aferrados al tema de la creencia de los cables milagrosos, productos mágicos, espejitos de colores, etc 

Una manera de hacerle frente al efecto backfire, de la misma fuente:

Si lo único que se requiriera para que las personas desechen creencias sin fundamento fuese presentársele argumentos y evidencias racionales y convincentes, pues simplemente ya no tendríamos creencias sin fundamento en el mundo… pero todos sabemos que no es así… y por lo tanto una de las armas más fuertes que tenemos para luchar contra esas creencias sin fundamentos es recurrir a la sátira, a la burla, a la ridiculización. ¿Golpes bajos? ¿Golpes fáciles? Tal vez… pero funcionan, o al menos funcionan más que los argumentos racionales, los cuales, debido al “efecto del tiro por la culata”, suelen ser es contraproducentes, y refuerzan las creencias sin fundamento.


----------



## elgriego

*Buenas ,,,,miren que lindo pre pa giradiscos,,,y sobre todo que economico ,,,Digo yo,,,se lo podre poner a mi Sincron con capsula leson ,,,ud dicen que se escuchara bien ,,,es que quiero aprovechar la oferta y ademas es el unico que les queda.
*

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-627582477-pre-amplificador-phono-van-den-hul-the-grail-sb-netherlands-_JM_

*
Saludos. *


----------



## Daniel Lopes

elgriego dijo:


> *Buenas ,,,,miren que lindo pre pa giradiscos,,,y sobre todo que economico ,,,Digo yo,,,se lo podre poner a mi Sincron con capsula leson ,,,ud dicen que se escuchara bien ,,,es que quiero aprovechar la oferta y ademas es el unico que les queda.
> *
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-627582477-pre-amplificador-phono-van-den-hul-the-grail-sb-netherlands-_JM_
> 
> *
> Saludos. *


!Lastima que justo las fotos internas estan desfocadas!
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

elgriego dijo:


> *Buenas ,,,,miren que lindo pre pa giradiscos,,,y sobre todo que economico ,,,Digo yo,,,se lo podre poner a mi Sincron con capsula leson ,,,ud dicen que se escuchara bien ,,,es que quiero aprovechar la oferta y ademas es el unico que les queda.
> *
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-627582477-pre-amplificador-phono-van-den-hul-the-grail-sb-netherlands-_JM_


  
Van den Hul..... un fabricante de ingentes cantidades de humo con una importante cantidad de audiophools consumistas.
En fin... un pre para vinilos??? _*Crimson publicó uno excelente*_ basado en el de D. Self que seguramente debe tener mas de 100 veces la performance del publicado en el aviso.
Pero bue... les dejo esto....


----------



## elgriego

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Van den Hul..... un fabricante de ingentes cantidades de humo con una importante cantidad de audiophools consumistas.
> En fin... un pre para vinilos??? _*Crimson publicó uno excelente*_ basado en el de D. Self que seguramente debe tener mas de 100 veces la performance del publicado en el aviso.
> Pero bue... les dejo esto....
> 
> https://67.media.tumblr.com/027c22516485f4f1b303e971ba58e083/tumblr_mkuew8RaUI1r34hbfo1_500.gif



Totalmente de acuerdo Doctor Z ,,,Encima 440.000 pesos,con esa guita te compras un depto chico o casita o un buen auto,,,Es increible que haya gente que compre y pague eso.
Vi el Pre del Sr Steed alias Crimson ,,y se ve muy interesante,,,seguramente en algun momento de ocio lo arme.

Saludos.


----------



## hellfire4

elgriego dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo Doctor Z ,,,Encima 440.000 pesos,con esa guita te compras un depto chico o casita o un buen auto,,,Es increible que haya gente que compre y pague eso.
> Vi el Pre del Sr Steed alias Crimson ,,y se ve muy interesante,,,seguramente en algun momento de ocio lo arme.
> 
> Saludos.



Hay un articulo al respecto sobre los timos que me parecio interesante, aunque no se si seria llover sobre el mojado, en fin, pero recalco una parte (el articulo esta en ingles).

FREE BUT STUPID ANYWAY
The key to identifying most audio scams is the very high prices charged.

la fuente del articulo entero:

http://ethanwiner.com/audiophoolery.html


----------



## SKYFALL

El que mucho paga comprando audio-garbage, debe mantener una sonrisa de oreja a oreja casi perpetua para hacer el golpe imperceptible una vez se lo enseña a los demás y le indican que lo han "tumbado"

Volverse mitómano y creerse asi mismo que ha adquirido lo último, hace parte de mantener el círculo vicioso, entre mas cromo le pongas mas puedes cobrar por tu engendro...


----------



## hellfire4

Ferchito dijo:


> El que mucho paga comprando audio-garbage, debe mantener una sonrisa de oreja a oreja casi perpetua para hacer el golpe imperceptible una vez se lo enseña a los demás y le indican que lo han "tumbado"
> 
> Volverse mitómano y creerse asi mismo que ha adquirido lo último, hace parte de mantener el círculo vicioso, entre mas cromo le pongas mas puedes cobrar por tu engendro...



Por dos cuestiones, mezcladas diría yo:
Orgullo y vergüenza

Es un concepto interesante, no lo tenía


----------



## SKYFALL

Eso aplica dado que no todo lo que brilla es oro, pero como ayuda a llamar la atencion...


----------



## hellfire4

Ferchito dijo:


> Eso aplica dado que no todo lo que brilla es oro, pero como ayuda a llamar la atencion...



Y...nuevamente, todos los caminos conducen a Roma :

Marketing

y esta más que claro, que quieren manejan esa area, son conscientes de ello por estudios sociologicos






Otro punto ya comentado, también llegan a estimular los comportamientos, incluso a crearlos mediante imposición de modas, y claro, otra vez, la mentira  (no podía faltar) 
*
Y tomando un concepto de Sun Tzu, del arte de la guerra, como ser cauto:*

Por tanto os digo: *Conoce a tu enemigo y conócete a ti mismo*; en cien batallas, nunca saldrás derrotado. Si eres ignorante de tu enemigo pero te conoces a ti mismo, tus oportunidades de ganar o perder son las mismas. Si eres ignorante de tu enemigo y de ti mismo, puedes estar seguro de ser derrotado en cada batalla.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

http://ciudadseva.com/texto/el-traje-nuevo-del-emperador/


----------



## nasaserna

´Recordé algo cuando un amigo que me odia, (cuestiones obvias de HI-End vs HI-FI) me dió una dirección donde uno de mis amplificadores antiguos estaba mencionado, la pagina de los amplificadores de pobres rescatables para el oido de oro, sigue siendo gracioso como los describen, uno por uno en una o varias frases, solo por curiosidad y ver si tenemos alguno de ellos y saber sus cualidades 
http://consejos-alta-fidelidad.blogspot.com.co/p/componentes-vintage-amplificadores.html


----------



## Fogonazo

nasaserna dijo:


> ´Recordé algo cuando un amigo que me odia, (cuestiones obvias de HI-End vs HI-FI) me dió una dirección donde uno de mis amplificadores antiguos estaba mencionado, la pagina de los amplificadores de pobres rescatables para el oido de oro, sigue siendo gracioso como los describen, uno por uno en una o varias frases, solo por curiosidad y ver si tenemos alguno de ellos y saber sus cualidades
> http://consejos-alta-fidelidad.blogspot.com.co/p/componentes-vintage-amplificadores.html



           ​
No hay que negar que las descripciones son _*"Pintorescas"*_


----------



## Xabdeth

"*agudos con sabor a madera*".

"*Sonido substancial*".

"*Fluido, orgánico*".

"*divertido, detallado, dosis exacta de brillo y aplomo*".

"*ágil, pegadizo*".

"*joven y fresco*"

"*agudos etéreos*"

Y el clasico que siempre repite: "*muy musical*" (a saber que significa para ellos).

Bah, para que seguir, se hara infinito de tantas babosadas escritas en ese blog


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Xabdeth dijo:


> "*agudos con sabor a madera*".
> 
> "*Sonido substancial*".
> 
> "*Fluido, orgánico*".
> 
> "*divertido, detallado, dosis exacta de brillo y aplomo*".
> 
> "*ágil, pegadizo*".
> 
> "*joven y fresco*"
> 
> "*agudos etéreos*"
> 
> Y el clasico que siempre repite: "*muy musical*" (a saber que significa para ellos).
> 
> Bah, para que seguir, se hara infinito de tantas babosadas escritas en ese blog



Algo parecido sucede con los enologos cuando Catan vino "color teja con matices luminosos, de sabor afrutado con fondo retronasal potente y toque de frutas del bosque.........." Yo me parto de la risa , lo que les pasa es que como Catan varios vinos seguidos van con un "tablón" que no saben lo que dicen.
Con los audiofilos pasa algo parecido , yo sólo tengo dos orejas a los lados de la cabeza !!!!!!!.
Un saludo.


----------



## EdgardoCas

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Algo parecido sucede con los enologos cuando Catan vino "color teja con matices luminosos, de sabor afrutado con fondo retronasal potente y toque de frutas del bosque.........." Yo me parto de la risa , lo que les pasa es que como Catan varios vinos seguidos van con un "tablón" que no saben lo que dicen.
> Con los audiofilos pasa algo parecido , yo sólo tengo dos orejas a los lados de la cabeza !!!!!!!.
> Un saludo.



Justamente iba a comentar algo parecido con respecto a la enología; pero los muchachos de ese blog superan ampliamente la sarasa vitivinícola!!


----------



## nasaserna

nasaserna dijo:


> ´Recordé algo cuando un amigo que me odia, ......
> http://consejos-alta-fidelidad.blogspot.com.co/p/componentes-vintage-amplificadores.html



No es por dármelas pero a mi me tocó
"
"S*oberbia reproducción de la voz masculina e instrumentos acústicos*"










Claro que luego lo cambié por otro un poco mas dulce y musical que me robaron. un Pioneer A9​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

nasaserna dijo:


> http://consejos-alta-fidelidad.blogspot.com.co/p/componentes-vintage-amplificadores.html


  
Tremenda sartalada de pelot³¤€½@#$...


----------



## crimson

Estoy tratando de lograr agudos con sabor a cerveza... la madera me cae un poco pesada....
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Algo parecido sucede con los enologos cuando Catan vino "color teja con matices luminosos, de sabor afrutado con fondo retronasal potente y toque de frutas del bosque.........." Yo me parto de la risa , lo que les pasa es que como Catan varios vinos seguidos van con un "tablón" que no saben lo que dicen.
> Con los audiofilos pasa algo parecido , yo sólo tengo dos orejas a los lados de la cabeza !!!!!!!.
> Un saludo.



*Ojo al piojo NO* confundir "Enólogo" con "Sommelier de vino"

Un enólogo es un  profesional que estudió para hacer lo que hace, y es el responsable del éxito o fracaso de un vino.
Un "Sommelier de vino" es un "Opinólogo"


----------



## Kebra

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Ojo al piojo NO* confundir "Enólogo" con "Sommelier de vino"
> 
> Un enólogo es un  profesional que estudió para hacer lo que hace, y es el responsable del éxito o fracaso de un vino.
> Un "Sommelier de vino" es un "Opinólogo"



Hay un documental llamado "la industria de los expertos" donde un enólogo francés explica que el vino mas exquisito del mundo solo cuesta 15 euros, y los precios son puro marketing. No se en Francia, pero acá primero tenés que ser ingeniero agrónomo para luego ser enólogo. 

El punto es que el enólogo francés hizo varias pruebas (con las cuales se puede hacer una analogía BRILLANTE con los audiófilos) en donde demostró que los sommelier NO PODÍAN DISTINGUIR UN VINO BLANCO CON COLORANTE, DE UN TINTO REAL.

Vean los primeros minutos de este video, es LAPIDARIO:










Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Tremenda sartalada de pelot³¤€½@#$...



¿qué es un agudo "redondeado"?  


Ah, me mató con la señal "añalógica".


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Para la cartera de la dama y el bolsillo del caballero, le traigo aquí directo desde Sony Japón, el producto que marcará un antes y un después en cuanto a calidad de sonido.... la increíble, incomparable y magnífica....

Sony *Low Noise* Audiophile SDXC Memory Card

http://www.sony.jp/rec-media/products/SR-HXA/

Por el módico precio de u$d1100, ud. podrá acceder a la más alta calidad de audio... no se deje engañar por las imitaciones, esta es la única que le garantizará una experiencia sonora única y también un bolsillo roto.



Les dejo este video:






Cuando lo ví, no lo podía creer, ya estamos llegando a niveles ridículos en cuanto a este tema.


----------



## ext0001

Jajajaja si hombre como no, es que los ceros y los unos salen mejor hechos en esas memorias y por lo tanto afectan a la calidad del sonido, además de llevar dentro un catador de vinos incluido.


----------



## Xabdeth

Estos productos les van a encantar, y se que acomocaran la velocidad del mouse para darle click lo mas rapido posible al boton "Comprar" una y otra vez:

Un "filtro" que se conecta via PCI/PCI-E.
Un "filtro" que se conecta a una ranura DDR3.
Un "filtro" que se conecta a la conexion del fancooler de 4 pines.

Filtros magicos para cada conexion posible del Pc. Es peor, por ejemplo, tener 16GB (o mas) de ram extremadamente acidos y una CPU generadora de interferencias asperas, a un filtro que te va a garantizar un OC cristalino y una velocidad de la memoria RAM sin alteraciones,de una intensidad franca, algo mate pero con tonos barrocos.

Si lo conectas via PCI/PCI-E, tu sistema alcanzara un nivel de limpidez sin fronteras, generando una estructura general armoniosa en todos los sentidos, tendras mas musicalidad tanto en formato de pixeles como en formato sonoro.

Para el filtro conectado en los 4 pines del fancooler, esto de ofrecera un aroma a madera, algo balsamico con toques afrutados.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Xabdeth dijo:


> Estos productos les van a encantar, y se que acomocaran la velocidad del mouse para darle click lo mas rapido posible al boton "Comprar" una y otra vez:
> 
> Un "filtro" que se conecta via PCI/PCI-E.
> Un "filtro" que se conecta a una ranura DDR3.
> Un "filtro" que se conecta a la conexion del fancooler de 4 pines.
> 
> Filtros magicos para cada conexion posible del Pc. Es peor, por ejemplo, tener 16GB (o mas) de ram extremadamente acidos y una CPU generadora de interferencias asperas, a un filtro que te va a garantizar un OC cristalino y una velocidad de la memoria RAM sin alteraciones,de una intensidad franca, algo mate pero con tonos barrocos.
> 
> Si lo conectas via PCI/PCI-E, tu sistema alcanzara un nivel de limpidez sin fronteras, generando una estructura general armoniosa en todos los sentidos, tendras mas musicalidad tanto en formato de pixeles como en formato sonoro.
> 
> Para el filtro conectado en los 4 pines del fancooler, esto de ofrecera un aroma a madera, algo balsamico con toques afrutados.






​


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días.



Pues por Internet se encuentran más baratas...

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1071443-REG/sony_sf64uz_tqn_64gb_sdhs_uhs_1_u3.html

Sal U2


----------



## Xabdeth

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/1/3/3/2/9/bullshit_detected.jpg​



Se que deseas dichos productos, tranquilo, aca los puedes comprar, pero oye, deja para los demas!

GoldenEars


----------



## Andrago69

Buenísimo el post amigo, buenísimo...!!! 

      No podría estar más de acuerdo contigo en todo lo que has expuesto aquí. Considero que toda esta gente que se autodenominan "expertos audiófilos" sólo ensucian el buen nombre de esta excelente aficción que tenemos muchos por el audio al que denominamos "High Fidelity" y ellos denominan "High End Audio". 

      Creo que el saber no ocupa lugar, pero también que hay quien piensa que sabe más de lo que realmente cree saber, y se vanagloria de ello denominando y exagerando términos y conceptos que ni siquiera él mismo conoce o entiende.


----------



## Kebra

Xabdeth dijo:


> Se que deseas dichos productos, tranquilo, aca los puedes comprar, pero oye, deja para los demas!
> 
> GoldenEars


----------



## Iván Francisco

Quedé totalmente sorprendido cuando me enteré de la nueva normativa para medir potencia....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pst , los 120 Watts los tiene regulando bajito jajajaja


----------



## blanko001

Aquí en Colombia también se implantó la normativa de mostrar la potencia en RMS de los equipos de audio. En algunos establecimientos ya se adoptó la norma en otros quizás no la conocen, pero los mismos fabricantes ya están brindando ese dato en sus productos. De hecho lo acabo de corroborar en la página de SONY. Yo apoyo ésta iniciativa desde el punto de vista del consumidor promedio, con ello se tiene una idea más acorde a la hora de adquirir un producto.
Saludos!


----------



## Kebra

Genial:






Me pregunto si habrá para otros géneros...


----------



## Goomba

Kebra dijo:


> Genial:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/jn0SWLm.jpg
> 
> Me pregunto si habrá para otros géneros...



Claro que los hay para otros géneros. Mire, este es para el reggaeton:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[emoji28][emoji28]  [emoji16]


----------



## DOSMETROS

> Y el pra Kunvia biyera de ke kolor biene ?


 
  ................................................


----------



## hellfire4

Goomba dijo:


> Claro que los hay para otros géneros. Mire, este es para el reggaeton:https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170207/4da474c500d9cd30b74dccea2914e2bd.jpg
> [emoji28][emoji28]  [emoji16]



Por lo menos son baratos, en comparación, más que nada




Kebra dijo:


> Genial:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/jn0SWLm.jpg
> 
> Me pregunto si habrá para otros géneros...



Esa no la conocía (pero no me sorprende lo que quieren que uno se trague, luego de varios ejemplos visto en el hilo quieres desperdiciar el dinero), la verdad es sorprendente la creatividad para pescar incautos. Y no se sabe si reir o llorar.

Hace tiempo a modo de anecdota y si me permiten el comentario, en donde antes estaba un tipo pidio consejo sobre si la compra era buena, o iba preso por ella. Y yo le comente que si la gente fuese presa por realizar malas compras, las prisiones del mundo no darían a basto


----------



## Iván Francisco

Xabdeth dijo:


> "*agudos con sabor a madera*".
> 
> "*Sonido substancial*".
> 
> "*Fluido, orgánico*".
> 
> "*divertido, detallado, dosis exacta de brillo y aplomo*".
> 
> "*ágil, pegadizo*".
> 
> "*joven y fresco*"
> 
> "*agudos etéreos*"
> 
> Y el clasico que siempre repite: "*muy musical*" (a saber que significa para ellos).
> 
> Bah, para que seguir, se hara infinito de tantas babosadas escritas en ese blog



Allá por los '70s en Buenos Aires se realizaba anualmente una exposición llamada Electronia'...etc; y recuerdo unos auriculares cuya carcaza estaba realizada en madera, comparándo su sonido a los bafles de madera.....bhuá!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y los parlantitos eran Pioneer made in Japan 

Yo me hice unos con unas compoteritas de madera ya lustrados , ideales che ,  con volumen y tono


----------



## elgriego

Y siguiendo con estos prodigios de la ciencia,,El siguiente cable es especialmente recomendado, para la audicion de Trash,Punk y Metal,El mismo ha sido cuidadosamente diseñado ,para permitir la fluides de los electrones libres,en ausencia total de oxigeno, y las espiras circundantes que lo rodean,diseño del profesor sarmient,,,de los laboratorios The generation of 80, en forma de puntas afiladas,contribuyen a una excelente definicion de las diferentes frecuencias involucradas, en este tipo de propuestas musicales ,que dejaran comforme al usuario promedio, como asi al melomano mas exquisito y exigente..[

Se vende en rollos de 100 a 1000 mts


----------



## Iván Francisco

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y los parlantitos eran Pioneer made in Japan
> 
> Yo me hice unos con unas compoteritas de madera ya lustrados , ideales che ,  con volumen y tono



Y los auriculares cuadrafónicos? ...quién se acuerda?


----------



## elgriego

Iván Francisco dijo:


> Y los auriculares cuadrafónicos? ...quién se acuerda?



Yo tenia unos piooner,,,los preste y nunca mas.


----------



## blanko001

Nada mas que si la música es del género "electrónica" se debe usar ésta configuración en paralelo para que de unos "toques" más eléctricos jajajaja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Iván Francisco dijo:


> Y los auriculares cuadrafónicos? ...quién se acuerda?


Alguien tenia cuatro orejas para usarlos?????


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Alguien tenia cuatro orejas para usarlos?????



Pues mi mujer tiene sólo dos pero escucha como si tuviera seis ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Pues mi mujer tiene sólo dos pero escucha como si tuviera seis ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


Y mi señora que tiene solamente una boca y hablas como se tuvesse seis , mas parece un miniconponente 4x1(radio AM/FM, toca discos , toca cintas , toca CD) con todos su subequipos ligados simultaneo   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## EdgardoCas

Kebra dijo:


> Genial:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/jn0SWLm.jpg
> 
> Me pregunto si habrá para otros géneros...



Si uno es un ecléctico que escucha desde Larralde hasta Rush (mi caso, por ejemplo); cuál sería la combinación de cables? O tengo que andar cambiándolos entre tema y tema?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Si uno es un ecléctico que escucha desde Larralde hasta Rush (mi caso, por ejemplo); cuál sería la combinación de cables? O tengo que andar cambiándolos entre tema y tema?


Tenés que comprar todos y trenzarlos y conectarlos todos a la vez "en paralelo". De esa forma cada tipo de música elige el cable que le corresponde y el bolsillo queda "para lelos"


----------



## EdgardoCas

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Tenés que comprar todos y trenzarlos y conectarlos todos a la vez "en paralelo". De esa forma cada tipo de música elige el cable que le corresponde y el bolsillo queda "para lelos"



Eeeeehhhhh!!! me toma para la chacota don Zoidberg!!! 
Los cables serán muy específicos pero no creo que puedan discernir, seguramente tendría que agregar algún dispositivo inteligente "elegidor" de estilo musical. Voy a averiguar si lo inventaron ya...


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , jo sin dudas recomendo altamente lo cable aportado por mi amigazo Don Elgriego (post#385) , pero !OJO! ese cable solamente funciona para Punk , Trash y Metal , otras modalidades de musica sufren una elevada atenuación en lo sinal por pura falta de afinidad (falta de adaptación de inpedancias) .     
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Eeeeehhhhh!!! me toma para la chacota don Zoidberg!!!
> Los cables serán muy específicos pero no creo que puedan discernir, seguramente


No Don Edgardo!!! Usted conoce de estas cosas ...y de la magia en el reino del audio hi-end.. donde hay gnomos que hacen que los cables USB de los DACs "suenen diferentes", mas diferentes mientras mas caro sea el DAC  
En ese contexto, por que la música no puede elegir el cable por el que circula?    :cabezon:


----------



## Kebra

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> En ese contexto, por que la música no puede elegir el cable por el que circula?    :cabezon:



Esto me hace acordar a una conversación que presencié de dos compañeros de 4º año de la secundaria, sobre un ejercicio de Thevenin:

-¿Pero por qué esta resistencia hay que anularla? (Estaba en paralelo con una fuente, cortocircuitada)
-Pero decime una cosa, *¿SI VOS FUERAS UNA CORRIENTE, VAS POR EL CONDUCTOR O POR LA RESISTENCIA? *

Me acuerdo y los estoy viendo discutir delante mío como si fuera ayer...


----------



## pppppo

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Si uno es un ecléctico que escucha desde Larralde hasta Rush (mi caso, por ejemplo); cuál sería la combinación de cables? O tengo que andar cambiándolos entre tema y tema?



Fue demasiado cercano eclecticamente, y tuve que citar .

Segual tengo cables free oxigen....eran los unicos bien hechos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

pppppo dijo:


> Fue demasiado cercano eclecticamente, y tuve que citar .
> 
> Segual tengo cables free oxigen....eran los unicos bien hechos.


Hay cables para todos lo gustos , free plomo , free oxigen... , free cubre ......  
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No hay Free Reguetón


----------



## pppppo

Me hizo reir, yo arranco escuchando Larralde y capaz termino con Rush, Gabriel, Iron maiden...:loco:, pero el free oxigen anda bien .


----------



## EdgardoCas

Free...       







Willy!!!!


----------



## blanko001

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Eeeeehhhhh!!! me toma para la chacota don Zoidberg!!!
> Los cables serán muy específicos pero no creo que puedan discernir, seguramente tendría que agregar algún dispositivo inteligente "elegidor" de estilo musical. Voy a averiguar si lo inventaron ya...



Que tal un filtro pasa-cables


----------



## PATEDEFUA

Todos a Reir en 3... 2... 1... 

(Vi mas atrás que ya lo publicaron) pero bueh... es para rememorar!


----------



## interhaz

blanko001 dijo:


> Aquí en Colombia también se implantó la normativa de mostrar la potencia en RMS de los equipos de audio. En algunos establecimientos ya se adoptó la norma en otros quizás no la conocen, pero los mismos fabricantes ya están brindando ese dato en sus productos. De hecho lo acabo de corroborar en la página de SONY. Yo apoyo ésta iniciativa desde el punto de vista del consumidor promedio, con ello se tiene una idea más acorde a la hora de adquirir un producto.
> Saludos!



Hola, si está hablando del mensaje #376, creo que debe volver a ver la foto.


----------



## hellfire4

Llegue a leer sobre el tema del Audio woo, el cual no conocía 

Adaptando el texto:

El Audio woo Consiste en varias reivindicaciones vagas y no apoyadas de dispositivos o métodos para obtener una mejor calidad de sonido de los sistemas que reproducen música grabada. Tales afirmaciones son hechas por fabricantes, aficionados y escritores en el campo.
En al menos dos sentidos de la palabra, audio woo no debe ser considerado ciencia sólida.

el artículo entero (en inglés)

http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Audio_woo


----------



## Iván Francisco

Parece que las mentiras subieron a 11...


----------



## EdgardoCas

Me hizo acordar a los frascos que traían miel, allá lejos y hace tiempo...
Para qué tipo de "aislación" vendría a emplearse?


----------



## naxito

https://articulo.mercadolibre.cl/MLC-435271113-cable-rca-sorprendente-descuento-fiestas-patrias-_JM

Sin comentarios


----------



## SKYFALL

blanko001 dijo:


> Aquí en Colombia también se implantó la normativa de mostrar la potencia en RMS de los equipos de audio. En algunos establecimientos ya se adoptó la norma en otros quizás no la conocen, pero los mismos fabricantes ya están brindando ese dato en sus productos. De hecho lo acabo de corroborar en la página de SONY. Yo apoyo ésta iniciativa desde el punto de vista del consumidor promedio, con ello se tiene una idea más acorde a la hora de adquirir un producto.
> Saludos!



 si ves nuevamente la foto te darás cuenta que es un amplificador de bajas revoluciones


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

naxito dijo:


> https://articulo.mercadolibre.cl/MLC-435271113-cable-rca-sorprendente-descuento-fiestas-patrias-_JM
> 
> Sin comentarios


Pero no son taaaaan costosos... son mas o menos 45 trumps!!!
Aunque la cantidad de humo que vende ese tipo alrededor de los cables es gigantesca... fijate donde queda el negocio:





​


----------



## tecnicdeso

Como vendedor, diré que efectivamente, un cableado  HIGH END es una chorrada como un piano.

Muchos de los mitos que se describen, efectivamente, son mentiras inventadas, justamente, a demanda de un potencial cliente que exige ese producto.

Por lo general, se trata de Ignorantes, inocentes, que quieren creer que realmente se aprecian diferencias.

Un buen cableado, que cumpla las características electricas que exige un equipo, ya es suficiente. Gastar cientos de euros en florituras es una solemne tontería.

Ya sin entrar en capacitancias, en características ohms/m... etc, que ya son características eléctricas,  si el cableado que usamos es específico, y no se sobrepasan distancias (no es lo mismo 2m de cable que 25, lógicamente).

Ya cuando me venían diciendo que el cable necesitaba rodaje... me daban verguenza ajena.

Podriamos traspolarlo al tema de las religiones. La gente necesita creer, en algo, en lo que sea. Tras una vida de adoctrinamiento, no puedes ir a una persona y decirle que  todo es una mentira...

Sin mas, reciban un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La verdad es que esto es imperdible!!!
https://www.tweekgeek.com/audiomagic-nano-liquid-premium-fuses/


----------



## Fogonazo

Audio Harry Potter dijo:
			
		

> Audio Magic es conocido por tener los más silenciosos, los mejores sonidos fusibles en el mercado hoy en día. Cuando se trata de diseño innovador de fusibles logran esto deteniendo el ruido en una variedad de formas que nadie más lo hace.
> 
> ¿Qué hace que los fusibles AudioMagic mejor?
> Detienen el elemento fusible de vibración a 50/60 hz que es un componente de ruido enorme.  Logran esto inyectando el fusible con un material anti vibración líquido patentado que detiene el elemento vibratorio en sus pistas.
> 
> Inyectar el fusible con nuestra mezcla Black Out, que absorbe interferencias electromagnéticas internas y externas.
> 
> Tratando el fusible con su proceso de Nano Streaming patentado que trae la estructura cristalina de cualquier metal en el fusible más cerca así eliminando la descarga estática en el fusible, así como hacer todas las partes metálicas mejores conductores.
> 
> Incorporando su exclusiva i Core Technology en la línea Premier, este proceso permite que la energía que pasa a través del fusible lo haga de una manera muy uniforme, aumentando así la eficiencia.



*Juro que yo  lo escribí*


----------



## electromecanico

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Juro que yo  lo escribí*


gracias fogonazo siempre ayudando a solucionar problemas tengo un ampli que se revento el capacitor de la fuente y hace prrr prrrr con esto lo soluciono??


----------



## Fogonazo

electromecanico dijo:


> gracias fogonazo siempre ayudando a solucionar problemas tengo un ampli que se revento el capacitor de la fuente y hace prrr prrrr con esto lo soluciono??


*¡ Por supuesto !* 

Y si hay viento que se escucha a través de la ventana, este fusible *¡ Elimina el ruido totalmente !*

Esa molesta gotera de la canilla del baño que no te deja dormir durante la noche, colocas estos fusibles y el ruido* ¡ Desaparece !*


----------



## DOSMETROS

Será que los usas de tapones de oidos  ?


----------



## elgriego

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Será que los usas de tapones de oidos  ?




 Quizas,,,porque no.


----------



## krlosss

Caballeros, por favor!
Deben entender que toda esa magia funciona a nivel cuántico y con tecnologías propietarias. 
Todos sabemos perfectamente que el spin de los electrones se controla con madera negra africana, por eso los aceleradores del CERN, se construyeron en ébano... Pueden ustedes comprobarlo si deben hacer una RMN: el medio de contraste es barniz, y los efectos secundarios se reducen a un pequeña cantidad de aserrín en la billetera.

Como experto profesor académico, doctorado en black magic por la Universidad carpintera del Serrucho, les ruego aperura mental en este tema. 
Por pocas decenas de miles de dólares, pueden ustede disfrutar de musicalidad y "soundstage", con algunos harmonizadores holográficos.

https://www.tweekgeek.com/darkmatter-power-conditioner/

https://www.tweekgeek.com/speaker-match-signature/


Y también:
https://www.tweekgeek.com/steinmusic-harmonizer-system/

Que es un sistema que elonga la moléculas de aire.
Sin duda, comer potaje de porotos sin harmonizador, no produce los mismos resultados


NO SE DEJEN EMBAUCAR POR LA CIENCIA.  

PS: Las cookies son gratis.


----------



## electromecanico

amen gloria dios


----------



## elgriego

krlosss dijo:


> Caballeros, por favor!
> Deben entender que toda esa magia funciona a nivel cuántico y con tecnologías propietarias.
> Todos sabemos perfectamente que el spin de los electrones se controla con madera negra africana, por eso los aceleradores del CERN, se construyeron en ébano... Pueden ustedes comprobarlo si deben hacer una RMN: el medio de contraste es barniz, y los efectos secundarios se reducen a un pequeña cantidad de aserrín en la billetera.
> 
> Como experto profesor académico, doctorado en black magic por la Universidad carpintera del Serrucho, les ruego aperura mental en este tema.
> Por pocas decenas de miles de dólares, pueden ustede disfrutar de musicalidad y "soundstage", con algunos harmonizadores holográficos.
> 
> https://www.tweekgeek.com/darkmatter-power-conditioner/
> 
> https://www.tweekgeek.com/speaker-match-signature/
> 
> 
> Y también:
> https://www.tweekgeek.com/steinmusic-harmonizer-system/
> 
> Que es un sistema que elonga la moléculas de aire.
> Sin duda, comer potaje de porotos sin harmonizador, no produce los mismos resultados
> 
> 
> NO SE DEJEN EMBAUCAR POR LA CIENCIA.
> 
> PS: Las cookies son gratis.



* Es mas que evidente que el capitalismo y los ganadores del sistema han perdido el norte,,uno no sabe si compadecerlos,,o descotillarse de risa ante tanta estupidez. 

*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No sé si este asunto del High-Res Audio ya está en alguna parte, pero encontré un artículo muy serio y muy bueno que habla (con fundamentos no discutibles) sobre lo inútil de comprar/usar grabaciones en 24 bits / 192 kHz solo para escucharlas.
Está en inglés, pero Google siempre ayuda: https://xiph.org/~xiphmont/demo/neil-young.html


----------



## Fogonazo

Esta frase me gutó: _*"Wide Spectrum Video que NO lleve equipaje de audiófilo preexistente."*_

Como *Neil Young* ya tiene sus años, puede que algunos no lo tengan presente. en el link algo de data.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y esto no tiene que ver con audio.... pero si con las mentiras extremas:
http://www.alexchiu.com/spanish/


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr."Z" ¿ Donde te estás metiendo que encontrás estas cosas taaaaan raras ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Vaya novedad . . .  Fogo usa esos imanes y otros más ya desde hace unos milenios !


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Vaya novedad . . .  Fogo usa esos imanes y otros más ya desde hace unos milenios !


   
Cuando los imanes fueron creados yo ya era grandecito


----------



## blanko001

Fogonazo dijo:


> Cuando los imanes fueron creados yo ya era grandecito



Apenas eran unos monopolos jajajajaja


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y esto no tiene que ver con audio.... pero si con las mentiras extremas:
> http://www.alexchiu.com/spanish/


?Chino cirurjano?

Att,
Ganiel Gopez.


----------



## blanko001

Hola. No sé si ya se tocaron estos conectores (de tantos temas raros aquí). No olviden llevar sus conectores grado audiófilo para sus amplificadores. Recuerden cambiar de paso las clavijas y llamar a la compañía para que cambien las líneas de media tensión por cableado de cobre y los transformadores lleven soportes anti-sismica y los alternadores de las centrales sean grado audiófilo jajajaja

PD: revisar los otros productos ofrecidos jajajaja


----------



## Iván Francisco

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-689990204-cables-para-interconexion-y-bafles-mit-terminator-4-_JM_


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pst  , trae un filtro especial !







Especialmente diseñado para atraer idiotas a los que les sobra  dinero ,  ambiciones , ostentación , y les falta conocimiento + capacidad para adquirirlos


----------



## EdgardoCas

Iván Francisco dijo:


> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-689990204-cables-para-interconexion-y-bafles-mit-terminator-4-_JM_



Le hice una preguntita para ver si sanatea mal o se hace el gilún


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Le hice una preguntita para ver si sanatea mal o se hace el gilún




Usted es un hombre muy malo!!!!! y con un profundo conocimiento de las verdades audiófilas 
Que HDP, que sanata importante!!!!! 
Así que se polarizan con el uso    

Edito:
Y le contestó y todo!!!! bahhhhhhhhhh....que mostro!!!!!!


----------



## EdgardoCas

"Cuatro años de uso normal" Cuánto vive en promedio un electrón? Me parece que no se los compro!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ya tiene los filtros saturados , la única solución es invertir los plugs y pasar cumbia villera de los pibes chorros durante dos dias seguidos a máximo volumen . . .  con los bafles asomados a la ventana para no contaminar la casa.


----------



## shevchenko

jajaja 4 años ya debe tener los electones cansados... entre que van y vienen sabes cuantos kilómetros son???!


----------



## Iván Francisco

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Le hice una preguntita para ver si sanatea mal o se hace el gilún




Para mí que es miembro de este foro....finalizó la publicación!

O alguien se los compró???????


----------



## DOSMETROS

Podría ser una publicación gratuita que son por unos pocos dias . . . 

Estás viendo una nueva publicación, el artículo que querías visitar finalizó

Pero es el mismo y usado.


----------



## EdgardoCas

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podría ser una publicación gratuita que son por unos pocos dias . . .
> 
> Estás viendo una nueva publicación, el artículo que querías visitar finalizó
> 
> Pero es el mismo y usado.



Las publicaciones gratuitas duran 60 días. Si finalizó se lo pueden haber comprado o lo bajó por pudor (????)


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Usted es un hombre muy malo!!!!! y con un profundo conocimiento de las verdades audiófilas
> Que HDP, que sanata importante!!!!!
> Así que se polarizan con el uso
> 
> Edito:
> Y le contestó y todo!!!! bahhhhhhhhhh....que mostro!!!!!!


Creo que yo conozco bastante bien a quién planteo este *inconveniente* con los cables *"Ultra-Top"* para audio


----------



## noiseless

Me quedan dudas en los ítems siguientes.

2. Mentira sobre los Tubos de Vacío (Válvulas)

Dentro de la válvula hay piezas metálicas separadas entre sí por regiones vacías (o gaseosas, que no cambian el argumento). Aceptemos que esos espacios vacíos son recorridos por electrones desprendidos de un metal caliente, como nos han enseñado. Aunque haya electrones recorriendo el vacío, ese vacío contiene ondas (viajeras y estacionarias) que obligan a cada electrón a describir una trayectoria ondulante. Los campos de las ondas producen sobre cada electrón un efecto análogo a lo que hacen las olas del mar sobre un bote motorizado. La diferencia de potencial aceleradora dentro de la válvula es análoga al motor del bote. Y las ondas son análogas a las olas. La placa no puede captar un electrón antes de que el mismo, individualmente, haya recorrido la distancia entre cátodo y placa con trayectoria ondulada. 

Dentro de un semiconductor los electrones no encuentran campos ondulantes. Encuentran partículas y contra ellas colisionan. Lo análogo es un tubo relleno de arena y abierto en ambos extremos. Si tomamos una máquina de arenado y hacemos incidir el chorro de arena sobre un extremo del tubo, por el otro extremo salen granos de arena expulsados, distintos de aquellos lanzados por la máquina de arenado. Dentro del tubo se produce algo similar a un choque en cadena entre los vehículos de una autopista.

Lo que sucede en una válvula es ondulado y mullido. Lo que sucede en un semiconductor es chocante y bastante rígido. Esa diferencia afecta a la totalidad de los electrones en cada caso. Donde hay campos electromagnéticos hay inductancia y capacitancia. En el semiconductor las L y las C microscópicas están interconectadas formando una malla tipo mosquitero, compuesta por muchas células LC apretujadas, cada una resonando a una frecuencia de orden muy superior a la frecuencia de audio. Los campos del interior de la válvula establecen resonancias LC cuyas frecuencias obedecen a la señal de audio, pues en el vacío no hay una malla de partículas. Es verdad que las resonancias moleculares y atómicas están fuera del intervalo audible. Pero son componentes de la señal total que llega al electrodo de salida, son parte de lo que hallamos al desarrollar en serie la señal de salida. Y esa señal contiene un fondo modificador que no estaba en la entrada. Es verdad que la válvula produce su tipo propio de alinealidad y eso también agrega componentes que no estaban en la antrada. Pero son armónicas  de la señal fundamental, no son frecuencias moleculares  y atómicas.

¿ Podemos deducir que por esas razones hay una diferencia física y matemática entre ambos funcionamientos, que determina la diferencia detectada por la gente que tiene oido muy preciso y bien entrenado ?

3. La mentira Anti-Digital 

Tal vez haya un poco de verdad en la queja de quienes tienen oido muy preciso y usan equipos comerciales. Imaginemos que en vez de una frecuencia de muestreo de muchos KHz , tenemos una de 100 Hz , valor absurdo en la práctica pero sirve para destacar un detalle. Primero, ninguna frecuencia cercana o superior a 100 Hz será registrada en la muestra. Segundo, los algoritmos de interpolación entre dos samples consecutivos no lograrán suplir adecuadamente la falta de información real en el tiempo intermedio. El resultado será un desastre para el oido. Ahora pensemos en equipos comerciales de costo bajo o mediano, que son los más abundantes entre el público. Niguno de ellos tiene una frecuencia de muestro altísima, digamos superior a 1 MHz, que haga innecesaria la interpolación. En el caso del CD, por ejemplo, con 44,1 KHz no se puede hacer magia. Hay algoritmos buenos pero no llegan a reconstruir el audio con la precisión que exigen los oidos de algunas personas y existe una molestia digital. A las personas de oido muy preciso quiero sugerirles, de paso,  que si pueden agreguen un filtro rechazo de banda centrado en 5,1 KHz y ancho de banda de unos 100 Hz a la salida del dispositivo digital, donde aparece el audio reconstruido, para reducir un poco la molestia digital.


----------



## EdgardoCas

Todo un tema.
Cuando recién salieron los primeros equipos a transistores se decía que sonaban a "lata". Con el tiempo fueron mejorándose y mucho.
Acerca de los electrones, nunca he visto uno y creo que son todos iguales y con la misma carga. 
Con respecto a la afirmación _"Lo que sucede en una válvula es ondulado y mullido"_, me resulta muy poético tratándose de física.


----------



## noiseless

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Con respecto a la afirmación _"Lo que sucede en una válvula es ondulado y mullido"_, me resulta muy poético tratándose de física.


Usé poesía para abreviar la nota. En realidad la energía transportada desde un electrodo hasta el otro está todo el tiempo transfiriéndose entre los campos E y B . Este último tiene carácter cinético y E tiene carácter potencial. El electrón acelera y ralenta alternativamente, se mece también de un lado a otro, por ese intercambio entre ambos campos. Es como viajar en un auto sin amortiguadores, que avanza ondulando y meciéndose. ( ¡¡¡ Very fun, You agree ? !!! )-


----------



## Scooter

Señor moderador, cambie el título de diez a mil mentiras y subiendo.
Gracias.


----------



## Iván Francisco

Y seguimos de remate....tanto va el cántaro a la fuente...

Que increible la cantidad de sarasa ..." sin distorción reducida"...wtf??? y "fidelidad mejorada"...???

Sigo leyendo: "geometría asimétrica doblemente equilibrada"..?????????


----------



## Ratmayor

Bueno, este paisano al menos lo intenta  _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-491094524-monitores-de-estudio-santiago-de-leon-ks-600-_JM_


----------



## danielbaen

Pues yo si creo en el High End pero....con osciloscopio en mano, no con oido .
Recientemente he actualizado mi equipo de musica/Home cinema y es un negocio muy lucrativo y con mucho margen para las empresas que distribuyen. Si bien es cierto que a nivel acústico,  más que estar entrenado escuchando muchos equipos, supongo que para notar pequeñas diferencias el vendedor deberia tener oido absoluto, ser músico y captar pequeñas variantes harmónicas entre la mejor grabación posible de música de cámara, asi por lo menos  podria aconsejar a través de su gusto particular que tipo de altavoces rinden mejor para según que música...etc, etc en fin que es un tema poco más que infinito.
Yo lo que si que veo superimportante más que tener el mejor ampli de válvulas o las mejores cajas sin duda es acondicionar la sala de escucha, eso para mi entender lo es todo y hace que cualquier *[Término innecesariamente vulgar para un Foro Técnico] *de minicadena suene mil veces mejor en una estancia preparada que el mejor equipo de música rodeado de ventanas, cuadros de cristal, ecos, etc , etc,


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

danielbaen dijo:


> Yo lo que si que veo superimportante más que tener el mejor ampli de válvulas o las mejores cajas sin duda es acondicionar la sala de escucha, eso para mi entender lo es todo y hace que cualquier *[Término innecesariamente vulgar para un Foro Técnico] *de minicadena suene mil veces mejor en una estancia preparada que el mejor equipo de música rodeado de ventanas, cuadros de cristal, ecos, etc , etc,


La importancia de acondicionar la sala es algo dependiente de los baffles que tengas, del tipo de sala de que se trate y de los problemas reales que encuentres en ella.
Acondicionar una sala no es algo sencillo y antes de encarar un trabajo potencialmente costoso, que puede hacer enojar a la bruja, es preferible determinar si los problemas existen y de que magnitud son. Por desgracia, casi siempre que hay problemas se refieren a bajas frecuencias derivados de parlantes con radiacion omnidireccional, y corregir esos problemas puede interferir con la apariencia de una sala... si es que fuera posible hacerlo.
Leé este sitio: Linkwitz Lab - Loudspeaker Design y vas a tener una visión diferente de la realidad de acondicionar salas...y de baffles también.
También leé esto: http://www.linkwitzlab.com/IJAETv2n2a2-Linkwitz-1.pdf


----------



## Daniel Lopes

danielbaen dijo:


> Pues yo si creo en el High End pero....con osciloscopio en mano, no con oido .
> Recientemente he actualizado mi equipo de musica/Home cinema y es un negocio muy lucrativo y con mucho margen para las empresas que distribuyen. Si bien es cierto que a nivel acústico,  más que estar entrenado escuchando muchos equipos, supongo que para notar pequeñas diferencias el vendedor deberia tener oido absoluto, ser músico y captar pequeñas variantes harmónicas entre la mejor grabación posible de música de cámara, asi por lo menos  podria aconsejar a través de su gusto particular que tipo de altavoces rinden mejor para según que música...etc, etc en fin que es un tema poco más que infinito.
> Yo lo que si que veo superimportante más que tener el mejor ampli de válvulas o las mejores cajas sin duda es acondicionar la sala de escucha, eso para mi entender lo es todo y hace que cualquier *[Término innecesariamente vulgar para un Foro Técnico] *de minicadena suene mil veces mejor en una estancia preparada que el mejor equipo de música rodeado de ventanas, cuadros de cristal, ecos, etc , etc,


Osciloscopio es poco , tienes que hacer uso de un analizador de espectros , fuentes de ruido blanco y rosa , medidores de distorción harmonica y mucho conocimento teorico para usar toda esa parafernalia aca aclarada , jajajajajajajajaja
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## danielbaen

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La importancia de acondicionar la sala es algo dependiente de los baffles que tengas, del tipo de sala de que se trate y de los problemas reales que encuentres en ella.
> Acondicionar una sala no es algo sencillo y antes de encarar un trabajo potencialmente costoso, que puede hacer enojar a la bruja, es preferible determinar si los problemas existen y de que magnitud son. Por desgracia, casi siempre que hay problemas se refieren a bajas frecuencias derivados de parlantes con radiacion omnidireccional, y corregir esos problemas puede interferir con la apariencia de una sala... si es que fuera posible hacerlo.
> Leé este sitio: Linkwitz Lab - Loudspeaker Design y vas a tener una visión diferente de la realidad de acondicionar salas...y de baffles también.
> También leé esto: http://www.linkwitzlab.com/IJAETv2n2a2-Linkwitz-1.pdf


Gracias por responder! luego lo miro pero con esto me referia a "matar" un poco la acústica con paneles de absorción ( incluso un sofa ya hace que la sala tenga menos rever) vamos como el cine...
DE hecho para mi gusto deberia estar obligado por ley poner eso en todos los restaurantes para no acabar oyendola conversación de al lado !! XD 
Saludos a todos y gracias por la acojida

Mi cacharreria actual:
__________________________________________________ __________________________
Sala 5x3 cortinas acústicas
TV 65" Samsung
Receptor AV Marantz SR6013
Atavoces DALI Zensor 7 + VOKAL+2 Zensor 1+soportes Norstone Stylum1+ 4 ATMOS
MiniPC i7 8thgen gestor mutlimedia

Despacho
Monitor central LG 4k LG 27UD69P-W+ 2 Samsung C27F390FHU extremos
Ryzen 7 3,8Ghz 16g RAM DDR4 a 3000mhz SSD M2 PRO PCIEX 250 + 1 tera HHD
GTX 1060 6 gigas MSI
Fuente Corsair 800W 0db en reposo
Teclado Corsair K70 LUX RGB
Mouse Logitech MX
Impresora 3D ANYCUBIC

Casa Domótica control Alexa
-Luces , enchufes, persianas, cerradura y alarma

y dos gatos British que se encargan de tirarlo todo...


----------



## Pedro MA

Hola, 

Me presento, soy Pedro y nuevo por el foro. 

He entrado porque creo que miraré el foro y trataré de recurrir a él cuando tenga dudas. También puede que suba mis proyectos. 

Ando metido haciendo cosas con amplificadores pero aprendiendo a la vez. Necesitaría saber qué tipo de resistencias son las mejores para audio, los materiales de los que están hechas, porque tengo dudas. No sé cuales son mejores para esta finalidad. 

He leído que las mejores son las de oxido de metal y las de film de metal, pero no lo sé a ciencia cierta. Agradecería información al respecto porque no encuentro por ninguna parte, y he buscado bastante. 

Saludos y gracias. 
Pedro.


----------



## Fogonazo

Pedro MA dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Me presento, soy Pedro y nuevo por el foro.
> 
> He entrado porque creo que miraré el foro y trataré de recurrir a él cuando tenga dudas. También puede que suba mis proyectos.
> 
> Ando metido haciendo cosas con amplificadores pero aprendiendo a la vez. Necesitaría saber qué tipo de resistencias son las mejores para audio, los materiales de los que están hechas, porque tengo dudas. No sé cuales son mejores para esta finalidad.
> 
> He leído que las mejores son las de oxido de metal y las de film de metal, pero no lo sé a ciencia cierta. Agradecería información al respecto porque no encuentro por ninguna parte, y he buscado bastante.
> 
> Saludos y gracias.
> Pedro.


Como dijo dijo Confucio (Filosofo Chino 551 a. C. - 479 a. C.): _"Todas las preguntas del universo se responden con una sola palabra" y esta es _*"Depende"*
Depende la función de la resistencia dentro del circuito.
Básicamente cuanto menor sea el valor nominal de señal que maneja, de mejor calidad conviene que sea la resistencia. Además de unos 10 factores mas que influyen en afectar la calidad de la señal.


----------



## Fabia04

Hola me llamo Gustavo.
Estoy de acuerdo en las exposiciones referidas en éste artículo sobre el sonido y su forma de reproducción y grabación, puesto que sin una grabación correcta no hay equipo que lo vaya a hacer superior.
Lo único que he echado en falta es la tecnología del Full Digital de Clarion que lo mandaba digital hasta los altavoces, por lo visto fue un fracaso, no se si por la limitación de el equipo o por no cumplir con las expectativas, siempre me quedé con las ganas de escucharlo para sacar una conclusión clara, no se si alguien tuvo la oportunidad de hacerlo.


----------



## DJ T3

Fabia04 dijo:


> que lo mandaba digital hasta los altavoces


Eso se hace, y es un amplificador clase D, o mal llamado "digital".
A no ser que sea otro tipo de equipamiento.
Ejemplos..?


----------



## Fabia04

Clarion Z3,Z25W,yZ7 si mal no recuerdo y no tiene nada que ver con la clase D  una etapa digital.
Lo que yo comento es otra cosa y son con altavoces etapas y señal totalmente digital.
Es algo muy diferente y complejo pero muy interesante.
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fabia04 dijo:


> y son con altavoces etapas y señal totalmente digital


Señal digital --> OK.
Etapas digitales --> OK. Clase "D" con entrada I2S (digital) o similar.
Altavoces digitales -->        El sonido es analógico por que los humanos somos analógicos, así que los "altavoces digitales" no existen. Si reciben una señal digital es por que internamente tienen un amplificador clase D con entrada digital y con eso mas el filtrado propio de las bobinas de los parlantes reconstruyen el sonido analógico. Cualquier otra cosa que digan es verso de marketing.

 Sanata de marketing.


----------



## Fabia04

Por eso digo que me quedé con las ganas de verlo y oírlo ya que me pareció una cosa curiosa e intrigante pero no barata cuando salió este conjunto ya que se iba a los 2000€ para arriba.
Ahora están más baratos pero no tengo mucha información y a los que conozco que dicen que lo han escuchado tampoco les convence.
Es un sistema extraño por qué los altavoces van alimentados por 12V y la potencia del amplificador es de 10w por canal RMS pero la bobina del altavoz lleva 3 pares de trenzado.
Lo poco que he podido recabar en internet es interesante pero sin verlo y oírlo.
Puede salir cualquier cosa.


----------



## EdgardoCas

Los parlantes son analógicos (no análogos como suele decirse, análogo significa similar) porque mueven aire, realizan un trabajo mecánico.


----------



## DJ T3

4 cables si vi, 3 pares de cables (6 en total) y encima trenzado jamas.
Como dice el Doc, hasta el ultimo tramo de amplificador, todo bien con lo digital, pero del cable hasta el altavoz, NO.
Quizas es una mezcla de amplificador con algun control trifasico de frecuencia... Habria que ver y escuchar uno, pero la parte que no me cierra es que el transductor (altavoz) solo se mueve adelante y atras, y con solo una bobina (o 2 en serie/paralelo) bastaria, mas NO


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Me da a mí que eso es como cuando empezaron a instalar la fibra óptica por aquí, hace unos 35.años. Si había o hubiese dicha fibra sería el pequeño tramo de conexión entre consola y amplificador de RF, porque lo que es a las viviendas solo llegaba el cable a pantallado de 75 Ohms y paralelo para el teléfono. 
Ahora, hoy en día y desde hace sólo un par de años, ya podemos ver el verdadero cable óptico por las fachadas de los edificios.


----------



## Fabia04

Hola,eso parece que lleva 3 pares, lo llamé trenzado pero no es,lo que no está claro es si va todo a la misma bobina o se separan y lo reparte en secciones por diferentes tipos en la araña amortiguadora parece que tiene como una lámina pero eso ya es más difícil de ver si no es desmontable.
Al igual que el tweteer que porta doble conexión tampoco específica mucho.
Lo peor es la poca información que hay sobre ello que lo pintan muy bonito pero parece muy limitado,estas cosas pueden ser buenas a simple vista pero es algo muy diferente y a la vez desconcertante.
Haber quien es el guapo que se gasta 2000 pavos y que luego no cumpla como mínimo las expectativas, aunque Clarion nunca me a defraudado.
Si,la fibra óptica hasta hace poquito no era completa,parece mentira la de años que a tenido que pasar.
Ahora parece anticuado y en el Car Audio aún peor.
Bueno encontré algo más explicito y claro, lo que dice no suena mal en la práctica está por ver.
Ésto es lo que explica.  Equipado con LSI de alto rendimiento para automóvil desarrollado originalmente
 El LSI de alto rendimiento para el automóvil, que es óptimo para altavoces digitales, ha sido desarrollado a medida por Clarion.  Se ha hecho posible la entrada directa de señales digitales de 96 kHz y, al combinar el sobremuestreo de 256x, se ha logrado el primer variador de velocidad ultrarrápida de 24 MHz (* 1) del mundo, más del doble que el de los sistemas digitales completos convencionales.  Además, al convertir señales digitales con una eficiencia aún mayor, también se ha logrado una alta potencia de salida cuatro veces mayor que la de los sistemas totalmente digitales convencionales y la mitad del consumo de energía de los sistemas analógicos (* 2).
 * 1: el primero en el mundo como controlador de clase D de tipo multidisco.
 * 2 Circuito de accionamiento de un sistema de audio general
 3. Compatible con reproducción de alta calidad de sonido, incluida reproducción de alta resolución.
 Al conectar un teléfono inteligente compatible de alta resolución (Android „¢), puede reproducir directamente fuentes de audio de alta resolución grabadas en archivos de audio con calidad digital completa. Los teléfonos inteligentes también se pueden conectar fácilmente al procesador digital mediante un cable USB. Además de poder ingresar directamente señales digitales de una fuente de audio de alta resolución (hasta 96 kHz) con una conexión USB, las señales analógicas también se pueden convertir en datos de audio digital con muestreo de alta precisión de 96 kHz. También es posible operar ondas de frecuencia de muestreo de 96 kHz a través de todos los canales, desde el procesamiento de la señal de la fuente de audio DSP hasta las transmisiones digitales a los altavoces.
 4. Altavoces equipados con bobinas de voz múltiple de seis capas recientemente desarrolladas
 Los altavoces están equipados con bobinas de voz múltiple de seis capas que le permiten utilizar la tecnología de procesamiento de señales digitales de Dnote para transmitir varias señales digitales directamente a las bobinas de voz. Esto permite golpes de cono precisos. Combinando las seis fuerzas impulsoras, se puede lograr una reproducción de audio de alta potencia y alta calidad.
 5. Alta versatilidad lograda con una amplia gama de opciones de conectividad
 El sistema se puede conectar a una amplia gama de dispositivos, incluidos dispositivos de audio externos como teléfonos inteligentes / tabletas, sistemas OEM y sistemas de posventa, independientemente de los estándares (1DIN, 2DIN) y las especificaciones (salida digital, salida analógica).
 6. Ajuste intuitivo con teléfonos inteligentes y tabletas.
 Al instalar y usar una aplicación compatible con teléfonos inteligentes y tabletas, es posible realizar un ajuste preciso con controles intuitivos. Esto permite un control sencillo para una afinación suave y precisa.
 7. Procesador compacto
 Con su tamaño compacto (116 mm x 180 mm x 37 mm), es posible montar el procesador en cualquier ubicación deseada.
 8. Comandante que se puede operar con controles intuitivos
 El volumen giratorio a gran escala le permite controlar intuitivamente el volumen y una amplia gama de otras funciones
 Clarion Co. Ltd, miembro del Grupo Hitachi, fue fundada en 1940 en Tokio.  En la actualidad, Automotive News lo clasifica como uno de los 100 proveedores OEM más grandes del mundo.  Líder mundial en equipos electrónicos y de audio para automóviles, Clarion se posiciona como un importante fabricante de sistemas de audio para automóviles, sistemas de navegación para automóviles y sistemas de cámaras.

Un Saludo.


----------



## DJ T3

Aca la pagina que explica todo...
Clarion | Full Digital Sound system


----------



## Fabia04

Fabia04 dijo:


> Hola,eso parece que lleva 3 pares, lo llamé trenzado pero no es,lo que no está claro es si va todo a la misma bobina o se separan y lo reparte en secciones por diferentes tipos en la araña amortiguadora parece que tiene como una lámina pero eso ya es más difícil de ver si no es desmontable.
> Al igual que el tweteer que porta doble conexión tampoco específica mucho.
> Lo peor es la poca información que hay sobre ello que lo pintan muy bonito pero parece muy limitado,estas cosas pueden ser buenas a simple vista pero es algo muy diferente y a la vez desconcertante.
> Haber quien es el guapo que se gasta 2000 pavos y que luego no cumpla como mínimo las expectativas, aunque Clarion nunca me a defraudado.
> Si,la fibra óptica hasta hace poquito no era completa,parece mentira la de años que a tenido que pasar.
> Ahora parece anticuado y en el Car Audio aún peor.
> Bueno encontré algo más explicito y claro, lo que dice no suena mal en la práctica está por ver.
> Ésto es lo que explica.  Equipado con LSI de alto rendimiento para automóvil desarrollado originalmente
> El LSI de alto rendimiento para el automóvil, que es óptimo para altavoces digitales, ha sido desarrollado a medida por Clarion.  Se ha hecho posible la entrada directa de señales digitales de 96 kHz y, al combinar el sobremuestreo de 256x, se ha logrado el primer variador de velocidad ultrarrápida de 24 MHz (* 1) del mundo, más del doble que el de los sistemas digitales completos convencionales.  Además, al convertir señales digitales con una eficiencia aún mayor, también se ha logrado una alta potencia de salida cuatro veces mayor que la de los sistemas totalmente digitales convencionales y la mitad del consumo de energía de los sistemas analógicos (* 2).
> * 1: el primero en el mundo como controlador de clase D de tipo multidisco.
> * 2 Circuito de accionamiento de un sistema de audio general
> 3. Compatible con reproducción de alta calidad de sonido, incluida reproducción de alta resolución.
> Al conectar un teléfono inteligente compatible de alta resolución (Android „¢), puede reproducir directamente fuentes de audio de alta resolución grabadas en archivos de audio con calidad digital completa. Los teléfonos inteligentes también se pueden conectar fácilmente al procesador digital mediante un cable USB. Además de poder ingresar directamente señales digitales de una fuente de audio de alta resolución (hasta 96 kHz) con una conexión USB, las señales analógicas también se pueden convertir en datos de audio digital con muestreo de alta precisión de 96 kHz. También es posible operar ondas de frecuencia de muestreo de 96 kHz a través de todos los canales, desde el procesamiento de la señal de la fuente de audio DSP hasta las transmisiones digitales a los altavoces.
> 4. Altavoces equipados con bobinas de voz múltiple de seis capas recientemente desarrolladas
> Los altavoces están equipados con bobinas de voz múltiple de seis capas que le permiten utilizar la tecnología de procesamiento de señales digitales de Dnote para transmitir varias señales digitales directamente a las bobinas de voz. Esto permite golpes de cono precisos. Combinando las seis fuerzas impulsoras, se puede lograr una reproducción de audio de alta potencia y alta calidad.
> 5. Alta versatilidad lograda con una amplia gama de opciones de conectividad
> El sistema se puede conectar a una amplia gama de dispositivos, incluidos dispositivos de audio externos como teléfonos inteligentes / tabletas, sistemas OEM y sistemas de posventa, independientemente de los estándares (1DIN, 2DIN) y las especificaciones (salida digital, salida analógica).
> 6. Ajuste intuitivo con teléfonos inteligentes y tabletas.
> Al instalar y usar una aplicación compatible con teléfonos inteligentes y tabletas, es posible realizar un ajuste preciso con controles intuitivos. Esto permite un control sencillo para una afinación suave y precisa.
> 7. Procesador compacto
> Con su tamaño compacto (116 mm x 180 mm x 37 mm), es posible montar el procesador en cualquier ubicación deseada.
> 8. Comandante que se puede operar con controles intuitivos
> El volumen giratorio a gran escala le permite controlar intuitivamente el volumen y una amplia gama de otras funciones
> Clarion Co. Ltd, miembro del Grupo Hitachi, fue fundada en 1940 en Tokio.  En la actualidad, Automotive News lo clasifica como uno de los 100 proveedores OEM más grandes del mundo.  Líder mundial en equipos electrónicos y de audio para automóviles, Clarion se posiciona como un importante fabricante de sistemas de audio para automóviles, sistemas de navegación para automóviles y sistemas de cámaras.
> 
> Un Saludo.


Hola a todos,he tenido la oportunidad de escuchar hoy este sistema Digital y la verdad es que me gusta mucho y eso que no está en su caja de resonancia.
Clarion no me podía defraudar ya a estas alturas no lo a hecho, eso sí, no es para SPL.
La nitidez es superior a falta de pruebas más exigentes, lo que más me fascinó es con un cable de 1mm de sección para Subwoofer y altavoces no pierde calidad ni fuerza en los  altavoces construidos expresamente para este equipo.
Si queréis que os de alguna información sobre el ahora es el momento.


----------



## DJ T3

Por lo que tengo entendido, por los cables solo viajan datos, el amplificador se encuentra directamente en cada altavoz, eso quiere decir que NO es universal como cualquier otro equipo.



Fabia04 dijo:


> Si queréis que os de alguna información sobre el ahora es el momento


Sube toda la informacion que puedas recopilar.
Si tienes osciloscopio, microfono, generador de funciones, etc. Utilizalos y sube los resultados al foro.
Ya que lo tienes ahi, exprime todo lo que puedas sacar


----------



## MeryRios

Hola, que opinan de esto: 



 Saludos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

MeryRios dijo:


> Hola, que opinan de esto:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.


La caja de las tierras...     .. . .¿las tierras del norte o del sur? 

 Estará llena de tierra de río recogida (  no séan mal pensados) en una zona clave en que las corrientes, la moderada pendiente y la repetida fricción contra los cantos rodados, recarga esta (las tierras) de una energía y frecuencia tal que "limpia" las "remanentes tóxicas" adyacentes adheridas a la línea, el cableado libre de oxígeno y las tomas aereas de tierra etérea.. 

Tengo varias cajas de madera por aquí tiradas..... y se me ocurre que con un poco de aquí y un poco de allá las voy a rellenar de la chatarra electrónica que me sobra y me voy a montar en el dólar. 
 . . . . Una placa con cuatro bobinas, siete condensadores, tres diamantes del chino, no mas de ocho resistencias polarizadas contrapuestas, en el centro un gatito de la suerte y un diodo de germanio libre de impuestos, todo ello suspendido entre cuatro muelles resortes  

Un lijado, un barnizado y un emoji quemado y ¡hala..! a vivir del aire... y el desconocimiento descerebrado del prójimo.


----------



## sergiot

MeryRios dijo:


> Hola, que opinan de esto:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.


Esto es joda, no?... con lo que deben vender esa caja se compraron todos esos quipos de audio que debe valer lo que vale mi casa.


----------



## EdgardoCas

Ojo, que contiene una Jaula de "Faradan"


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Y ahora en serio, en lugar de conectar esos caros equipos a una toma de tierra física, los conectan a una caja con un Kanji (ojo, sin ese dibujito importantisimo no funciona) y una rejilla de cables con piedras de colores. 
Y la conexión de varios equipos a la caja es el método "estrejen"..


----------



## Daniel Lopes

MeryRios dijo:


> Hola, que opinan de esto:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.


Hola a todos , seguramemte hay tierras rarissimas adentro de la caja .
Esas tierras rarissimas tienen una conexión exoterica con la Tierra Madre , asi descargando toda la interferencia que molesta lo Audio.
!Saludos desde Grasil!


----------



## DJ T3

Ustedes no entienden nada. Nunca escucharon hablar del "loop ground"? Bueno, esta caja *aislada de la tierra real,* evita ese problema y te *aísla* de una posible descarga eléctrica.


----------



## sergiot

Si seguro... te aísla en el más allá...


----------



## Franc Navarro

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Las 10 mayores mentiras en audio Hi-End*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La conocida frase de Lincoln _*" No se puede engañar a toda la gente todo el tiempo "*_, parece ser "apenas" aplicable a algunos "audiophilos" fanáticos del audio High-End.
> 
> Aquí se detalla un intento de como para saber a que atenernos.
> 
> Poseo la firme sospecha de que la gente es hoy más crédula de lo que eran en mi juventud.
> En aquel entonces la gente no ponía imanes en sus zapatos, la policía no utilizaba psíquicos para la búsqueda de personas desaparecidas, y los jefes de estado desde Hitler ya no consultan a los astrólogos.
> La mayoría de nosotros cree en la ciencia sin ningún tipo de reservas.
> 
> Cuando el Hi-Fi apareció eran los ingenieros Paul Klipsch, Lincoln Walsh, Guiso Hegeman, Dave Hafler, Ed Villchur, y CG McProud nuestra fuente de información y referencia en audio.
> 
> No me malinterpreten, en términos de conocimientos, la escena del audio esta hoy en día claramente por delante de aquellos primeros años, en un extremo del espectro hay excelentes profesionales que "brillan" tanto como los "padres fundadores" del audio.
> 
> Pero en el extremo contrario del espectro (El lado oscuro), una nueva era de ignorancia, superstición, la deshonestidad domina.
> 
> El  por qué y la forma en que se produjo esta nueva era del "Oscurantismo" ha sido ampliamente cubierto por publicaciones diversas; aquí me centraré solo en los "Pícaros" que explotan la credulidad de muchos "audióphilos".
> 
> 
> *1. Mentira del cable*
> Aplicando un poco de lógica esta no es la mentira que debería ir en primer lugar, ya que los cables son meros accesorios y no componentes primarios del equipamiento de audio.
> Pero es el argumento, más sucio, más cínico, además de insultar la inteligencia y, sobre todo el de mayor fraudulencia y rentabilidad (Para el comerciante) que se pueda encontrar, y por lo tanto, encabeza la lista.
> 
> La mentira es que los cables de altavoces de sonido e interconexión (De altos precios) mejoran la calidad del sonido.
> Es una mentira que ha sido expuesta, muchas veces incluso en forma vergonzante, rechazada una y otra vez por cada auténtica  autoridad en el tema que viva o halla vivido bajo el sol pero el audio-fanático y cultista, no puede distinguir una opinión seria de egoístas comerciantes y charlatanes.
> 
> La simple verdad es que la resistencia, inductancia y capacitáncia (R, L, y C) son los únicos parámetros del cable que afectan a su rendimiento y en el rango por debajo de las radiofrecuencias son despreciables,
> 
> Si hablamos de cables de conexión de gabinetes reproductores (Parlantes) solamente la componente R (Resistiva) tendrá cierta importancia como para tener en cuenta, pero si analizamos los valores de resistencia por Km de conductores de cobre común (Calidad comercial), veremos que con solo *NO* colocar un conductor excesivamente fino la importancia de este también será despreciable
> 
> En rendimiento eléctrico básico, 2 conductores conseguidos de enderezar 2 perchas de alambre *NO* dará un resultado inferior a un juego de cables de $ 2000 (Cable Milagroso).
> 
> Tampoco lo seria para un cable calibre 16 (Cordón como para una lámpara) de $ 1,8 el metro (Cable Ultra-precio) los cables son los mayores fraudes en la electrónica de consumo, y la muestra de la cobarde entrega de casi todas las publicaciones de audio a las presiones de los comerciantes de cables de altos precios, es realmente deprimente para la vista.
> 
> La señal no tiene ni idea de si se transmite a través de un cable caro o barato.
> 
> Para un análisis más profundo de la realidad y la ficción en cables de altavoz y las interconexiones de audio, se sugiere leer:   ¿Sirven para algo los cables especiales para audio?
> 
> 
> *2. Mentira sobre los Tubos de Vacío (Válvulas)*
> Esta mentira es también, en cierto modo, sobre una cuestión periférica, puesto que los tubos de vacío son apenas una pequeña parte de la corriente principal en la edad del silicio.
> Es una mentira penetrante e insidiosa, sin embargo, en el mercado del audio de alta gama, solo haga el ejercicio de contar la cantidad de anuncios de equipos de válvulas como porcentaje de las páginas de anuncio totales en el típico compartimiento de gama alta. ¡Increíble!
> Y está también, por supuesto, el argumento del sonido limpio y que las válvulas son intrínsecamente superiores a los transistores en usos de audio.
> 
> Las válvulas son excelentes para transmisores de RF de altas potencias y hornos microondas pero no, en el siglo XXI, para amplificador, pre-amplificador de audio.
> 
> ¿ Que es lo incorrecto con los tubos ?, realmente Nada. Tampoco hay nada mal con los dientes del oro, incluso para los incisivos de parte superior, es solo que la odontología moderna ofrece opciones más atractivas.
> 
> A cualquier equipo audio con tubo de vacío los pueden hacer "pedazos" los dispositivos de estado sólido, y cualquier cosa que hagan  los equipos con tubos uno con tecnología a transistores lo podrá hacer mejor, más barato y con mayor confiabilidad.
> Incluso el amplificador valvular mejor diseñado del mundo tendrá una distorsión más alta que uno con tecnología a transistores igualmente bien diseñado y necesitará ciertamente más mantenimiento (reemplazos de válvulas, reajustes, etc.) durante el curso de la vida.
> 
> Diseños idiotas tales como: 8 vatios de simetría complementaria, los amplificador con tríodo están por supuesto exentos, (Pero por abandono), de tales comparaciones.
> 
> En cuanto al "Sonido Valvular" hay dos posibilidades:
> 1) Es una ficción de la imaginación de los "audiophilos" engañados.
> 2) Es una coloración deliberadamente introducida por el fabricante para apelar a los gustos corrompidos, en este caso el diseño de estado sólido podría imitar fácilmente "Ese" sonido si el diseñador fuera suficientemente perverso como para querer hacerlo así.
> 
> 
> *3. La mentira Anti-Digital *
> Usted abra oído este argumento, a menudo, expresado de una u otra forma.
> El sonido de digital es sumamente inferior al análogo.
> Convertido a digital el audio es a como una fotografía cruda del periódico compuesta de puntos.
> El teorema del muestreo de Nyquist-Shannon es totalmente nulo.
> El índice de muestreo de 44.1 KHz del disco compacto no puede resolver las frecuencias audio más altas donde allí son solamente dos o tres puntos de muestreo.
> El sonido digital es, incluso en los mejores casos, duro y nervioso.
> 
> Todos de la misma índole, y sin excepción, revelan ignorancia o tergiversación deliberada.
> 
> De nuevo, la mentira tiene poca cabida dentro de la corriente principal, donde la tecnología digital ha ganado por completo la aceptación.
> Pero en caminos apartados y afluentes del mundo del audio, en salones de audio de alta gama desactualizados y cuartos de escucha de "tweako" cultistas, sigue siendo la línea principal.
> 
> La más absurda manifestación de la falacia anti-digital es la preferencia por el obsoleto LP en lugar de los  CD´s.
> Una comparación semi-respetable sería la de un "Master" en cinta analógica con su contraparte digital, pero los clic´s y/o crepitaciones que aparecen en el vinilo (En cantidad como para llenar piscinas) sobre el silencio de fondo es un perverso rechazo de la realidad.
> 
> Estos son los hechos científicos que cualquier estudiante de un segundo año de ingeniería podrá comprobar por usted.
> El audio digital esta compuesto por "0´s" y "1´s" y estos son inherentemente incapaces de distorsión en la trayectoria de la señal, a diferencia de una forma de onda analógica.
> Incluso una frecuencia de muestreo de 44,1 kHz, (El nivel más bajo utilizadas en la actualidad en aplicaciones de alta fidelidad) resuelve de manera más que adecuada todas las frecuencias de audio y no va a causar ninguna pérdida de información en el rango de audio.
> El argumento "¿ Cómo pueden dos puntos de muestreo resolver una frecuencia de de 20 kHz ?" es una interpretación errónea y desautorizada del teorema de muestreo de Nyquist-Shannon.
> 
> Escépticos se aconseja tomar un curso elemental en análisis de formas de onda por sistemas digitales
> 
> El teorema Nyquist-Shannon demuestra que la reconstrucción *EXACTA* de una señal periódica continua en banda base a partir de sus muestras es matemáticamente posible si la señal está limitada en banda y la tasa de muestreo es superior al doble de su ancho de banda.
> Dicho de otro modo, la información completa de la señal analógica original que cumple el criterio anterior está descrita por la serie total de muestras que resultaron del proceso de muestreo. No hay nada, por tanto, de la evolución de la señal entre muestras que no esté perfectamente definido por la serie total de muestras.
> 
> La razón por la cual algunas grabaciones analógicas de sonido "Suenan" mejor que algunas grabaciones digitales es que los ingenieros hicieron un mejor trabajo de colocación de los micrófonos, los niveles, el equilibrio y la ecualización, o que la grabación fue en un  lugar acústicamente superior.
> 
> Algunos principios de grabaciones digitales son realmente "Duros y nerviosos" no porque sean digitales, sino porque los ingenieros seguían el pensamiento analógico previsto para compensar las pérdidas que (En sonido digital) no existen.
> 
> Los mejores grabaciones digitales son las mejores que jamás se ha hecho.
> 
> Para ser justos, hay que reconocer que en un estado de la técnica  la grabación analógica y en un estado de la técnica de grabación digital pudieron ser de calidad comparable. (Estamos hablando de tiempos pasados).
> Aun así, el número de cultistas (De la grabación profesional) de lo análogo rápidamente fue en disminución frente a la grabación digital en el mundo.
> 
> El digital es simplemente la mejor manera.
> 
> 
> *4. Las pruebas  de escucha son mentira *
> Para un análisis serio o comparación respetable de componentes de audio se emplea un sistema de prueba llamado "Doble ciego" o "Prueba ABX", prueba rechazada por los "Audio cultistas" invocando diversos y engañosos argumentos.
> Quien conozca el sistema de prueba podrá refutar fácilmente estas mentiras para quien no lo conozca, aquí una breve reseña.
> 
> La metodología ABX requiere un dispositivo "A" y el dispositivo "B" se ajustaran a un nivel con una precisión de ± 0,1 dB, después de lo cual se puede escuchar "A" y "B" identificados como tales y por el tiempo que se desee.
> Si en este momento se encontrara que el sonido es idéntico, se acabo la prueba y se supondrá que ambos componentes poseen un comportamiento similar (No hay diferencia).
> Si se piensa que el comportamiento *NO* es similar (Consideran que el sonido es diferente), se le pide que identifique "X" que podrá ser "A" o "B" según un determinado proceso aleatorio.
> Podrá realizar un A / X ó B / X comparaciones en cualquier momento, como tantas veces como desee, para decidir si X = A o X = B.
> 
> Ya podrán adivinar cuales son los resultados de este análisis, la respuesta correcta es del 50%, un mínimo de 12 ensayos es necesario para dar validez estadística (16 es mejor, mejor aún 20).
> 
> No hay mejor manera de determinar científicamente si son sólo argumentos el escuchar una diferencia o si realmente se puede escuchar.
> 
> El tweako cultistas le dirá que las pruebas ABX son completamente nulas.
> Todo el mundo sabe que un Krell suena mejor que un Pioneer, por lo que si que si es imposible de distinguir unos de otros en una prueba ABX, entonces el método ABX es completamente nulo.
> Esta es su lógica: Todo el mundo sabe que José es más alto que Pedro, de modo que si ambos miden exactamente 1,76 m, entonces lógicamente hay algo mal con la cinta métrica, ¿ Verdad ?
> 
> Las objeciones "Tweako´s" mas comunes a las pruebas según norma ABX son:
> Demasiada presión (En efecto como "vamos a ver qué tan bien realmente escucha usted").
> Muy poco tiempo (Como en "continuar con ella (demasiado tiempo), tenemos que hacer 16 ensayos").
> Demasiados dispositivos insertados en la trayectoria de la señal (por ejemplo, relees, interruptores, atenuadores, etc.)
> Y por supuesto, una variedad de argumentos psicofísicos, psicoanalíticos, parapsicológicos y metafísicos sobre el tema de la percepción auditiva.
> 
> Nada de esto trasciende a algo más que a vagos argumentos para desviar la atención de los conceptos básicos de los ensayos controlados efectuados y "Correctamente"
> 
> La verdad es que se puede realizar una prueba de ABX en solitario (por si mismos) sin ningún tipo de presión de otros participantes, que usted puede tomar tanto tiempo como desee (cómo alrededor de 16 ensayos o 16 semanas de ensayos),
> Y que se puede verificar la transparencia de los dispositivos de control insertado un alambre directo de By-Pass.
> 
> Las objeciones son totalmente falsas e hipócritas.
> 
> A continuación le indicamos como refutar una hipócrita mentira, anti-ABX
> Pregúntele a él si cree en ningún tipo de prueba A / B como absoluta.
> Él probablemente dirá que si.
> A continuación, pedirle que con su especial conocimiento y percepción, sin tocar los controles del equipo (Tono, si tuviera) ni volumen identifique con certeza y sin verlo que componente esta "Sonando"
> 
> 
> *5. La mentira de la realimentación *
> La realimentación negativa en un amplificador o pre-amplificador de audio es mala (Is baaaaaaad).
> Sin realimentación es bueno (Is goooooood).
> 
> Este argumento así invocado es falso.
> 
> El hecho es que la realimentación negativa es una de las herramientas más útiles a disposición del diseñador de circuitos. Reduce distorsión y aumenta la estabilidad.
> 
> Sólo en la Edad de Bronce del diseño de amplificador de estado sólido (Años 60´s y principios de los 70´s), se aplicaron realimentaciones en forma indiscriminada y con temeraria imprudencia, por algunos profesionales logrando que los circuitos pudieran llegar a producir diversos tipos de problemas.
> Ese fue el origen de la información "Fetichista".
> 
> En los comienzos de los 80 una serie de seminarios y  documentos de Edward Cherry (Australia) y Robert Cordell (EE.UU.) dejó en claro y más allá de toda duda, que una realimentación negativa es totalmente *benigna*, siempre y cuando se conserven ciertas pautas básicas de diseño.
> Suficiente tiempo ha transcurrido desde entonces para que la verdad flote por sobre comentarios actuales “Dogmáticos” (Deshonestos o ignorantes).
> 
> 
> *6. La mentira del "Asentamiento"*
> Esta es una mentira interesante por adolecer totalmente de asidero técnico y ampliamente difundida.
> ¿Cree usted que los componentes de audio, incluso los cable "Suenan mejor" después de una período de asentamiento de días, o semanas, o meses (Sí, meses)?
> 
> Pura basura.
> Los condensadores se "Cargan" en cuestión de segundos después de aplicar tensión sobre ellos. El Biass se estabilizará (En el peor de los casos) en cuestión de minutos y ni siquiera es así en todos los equipos, esta mentira es una critica a un equipo bien diseñado, para empezar.
> 
> No hay absolutamente ninguna diferencia en el rendimiento entre un amplificador (o pre-amplificador, o reproductor de CD's) correctamente diseñado entre la primer hora y luego de 1000 horas o meses de uso.
> 
> Puede ocurrir que algunos altavoces puedan requerir un descanso entre los periodos de escucha, de un par de horas, tal vez incluso un día o dos, antes de llegar a un rendimiento óptimo.
> Eso es porque son dispositivos mecánicos con partes móviles en situaciones de tensión que es necesario resolver (Lo mismo es cierto en el caso de motores alternativos y las armas de fuego)
> Pero esto no significa que un buen altavoz no "sonará bien" al sacarlo de la caja.
> 
> 
> *7. La mentira Bi-wiring *
> Incluso los audiophilos bastante sofisticados caen ante esta fórmula de prestidigitador.
> 
> Cada vez mas los fabricantes de altavoces participan en esta mentira cuando le dicen que esos dos pares de terminales en la parte posterior del altavoz están para bi-wiring así como bi-amping.
> 
> Algunos de los nombres mas respetados dentro de los fabricantes de altavoces son culpables de esta genuflexión hipócrita a los sacramentos del "tweako" en efecto se están entregando a las "realidades" del mercado.
> 
> ¿Y por que lo harían?, tal ves sea para no quedarse fuera del mercado de los tweako cultistas.
> 
> La verdad es que el bi-amping tiene sentido en ciertos casos, con sistemas pasivos de crossover, pero el bi-wiring es puro vudú.
> 
> Si usted coloca un par de cables extra a los mismos terminales donde están conectados los otros pares, absolutamente nada cambia eléctricamente.
> 
> Según la física esto se llama el principio de superposición.
> En el teorema de superposición se establece que la tensión entre dos nodos de un circuito o la corriente que atraviesa un ramal es igual a la suma de las tensiones o de las corrientes producidas por cada uno de los generadores de tensión y de los generadores de corriente del circuito.
> En cada uno de los cálculos parciales, se conserva uno solo de los generadores y se remplazan los otros generadores de tensión por cortocircuitos y los otros generadores de corriente por circuitos abiertos.
> Así la corriente resultante es la suma de las corrientes parciales y la tensión resultante es la suma de las tensiones individuales, pero no así la potencia ya que la relación con la corriente es cuadrática. La potencia no es la suma de las potencias parciales.
> 
> El vendedor de audio o pillo que pueda probar lo contrario será candidato inmediato a algún premio científico y honores académicos.
> 
> Al mismo tiempo, es justo señalar que bi-wiring no hace daño, simplemente no hace nada. Al igual que los imanes en sus zapatos.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. La mentira Del cable de alimentación *
> Casi todo lo que hay que decir sobre este tema se ha dicho por "Bryston" en sus manuales de propietario: _"Todos los equipos Bryston contienen amplificador de alta calidad y circuitería dedicada a eliminar las componentes de IRF (Interferencias de Radio Frecuencia) del suministro de energía.
> Los amplificador de potencia Bryston NO requieren acondicionadores de línea eléctrica especializados. Conecte el amplificador directamente en su propia toma de corriente." _
> 
> Lo que no dicen, que lo mismo se puede decir, con más o menos letras, de todos los equipos bien diseñados. (Aunque no sean todos Bryston) pero si bien diseñados o iguales en lo concerniente a la  regulación y control PSRR (power supply ripple rejection), y es que pueden conectarse directamente a una toma-corriente.
> 
> Si puede permitirse el capricho de comprar un cable acondicionador de energía también puede permitirse comprar un bien diseñado amplificador, en cuyo caso no se necesita la fantasía del cable acondicionador de energía.
> 
> Esto no hará absolutamente nada para usted, tenga en cuenta que no estamos hablando de un aumento de protecciones para equipo de cómputo, estos cuestan menos que un cable "Mágico" y los ordenadores con sus periféricos son eléctricamente más vulnerables que un equipo de audio decente.
> 
> La mayor mentira y la más estúpida de todas ellas sobre el tema es la de "Limpiar" el poder y es que se necesita un cable de línea de alimentación especialmente diseñado y alto precio para obtener el mejor sonido posible.
> 
> Cualquier cable de alimentación de línea evaluado como capaz de manejar las tensiones y corrientes que requiere el equipo cumplirá su función correctamente y tan bien como cualquier otro.
> 
> Los cables Ultra-End de línea son un fraude.
> 
> Sus circuitos de audio no saben y no les importa con que esta conectado el transformador de alimentación de potencia, todo lo que les interesa son los valores voltaje de CC que necesitan.
> 
> Piense en esto: ¿Su coche se preocupa por la tubería con la que usted llena el tanque de combustible?
> 
> 
> *9. Mentira del tratamiento para CD *
> Esta mentira nació en los días del vinilo, cuando el tratamiento de la superficie LP producía magia mediante diversos líquidos y aerosoles, "a veces", pero lejos de siempre, se lograba la mejora de la reproducción, sobre todo cuando el proceso aplicado expulsaba algunos residuos del surco de grabación.
> Aplicando la lógica comercial de entonces surgieron, en la década de 80´s y 90´s, del mismo modo mágicos tratamientos para CD´S.
> El problema es que la única cosa que un CD tiene en común con un LP (larga duración, Long Play) es que tiene una superficie donde se puede poner "algo".
> 
> Con esta lógica habría que pulir las monedas, dándole "Brillo", para que no se confunda su valor.
> 
> La superficie del CD, sin embargo, es muy diferente. Sus pequeñas "muescas" no corresponden a formas  analógicas o formas de onda sino que se limitan a llevar un código numérico compuesto de "0's" y "1's" y los "0's" y "1's" no se pueden hacer "mejor" (o "Peor", para el caso) de la forma en que limpiar la superficie de un disco LP la puede hacer mas fácilmente leíble (trackable)
> 
> El idiotophilo que dice escuchar la mejora no puede nunca, identificar los CD´S tratados a ciegas. (Huelga decir que todo lo anterior también vale para los discos DVD.)
> 
> 
> *10. La Mentira del "Golden Ear" (Oido de oro)*
> Esta es la mentira más atrapadora y tal vez debería ir a encabezar este listado, describirla en amplitud requeriría todo un artículo.
> El poseedor del "Golden Ear"; quiere hacer creer a su audiencia que con su oído tan perfecto, tan sensible y tan exquisito, puede oír diminutos matices del sonido reproducido que es demasiado difícil de alcanzar para el resto de nosotros mortales.
> 
> Por supuesto, *NO* es cierto.
> 
> Cualquier persona sin discapacidad auditiva real puede oír lo que oyen, valga la redundancia, pero sólo aquellos con formación y/o experiencia pueden saber qué hacer con él y la forma de interpretarlo.
> Así, si un altavoz tiene un gran bache en 3 kHz, no va a sonar como con una respuesta plana a cualquier oído, de oro o de estaño, pero sólo el oído experimentado rápidamente identificará el problema.
> 
> Es como un motor de automóvil en el mecánico, al escuchar sus sonidos este (El mecánico) podrá  conocer casi al instante lo que está mal.
> La calidad de audición del mecánico no es diferente a la suya, solamente que el sabe que es lo que acaba de escuchar.
> 
> Ahora aquí viene la parte realmente mala. El auto-nombrado Orejas de Oro (tweako), subjetivista, permanentemente consultado sobre de alta gama de audio, vendedor de salón, cabecillas de audio-club, Etc. Etc, a  menudo induce a pensar justamente lo contrario con argumentos intimidatorios tal como "¿No oyes eso?",  "¿ Como no notas la diferencia ?", dice cuando se comparan dos amplificador (Por ejemplo).
> Debes escuchar enormes diferencias entre los dos, cuando en realidad no los hay los de "GE" no pueden escuchar mejor, sino que simplemente dicen que asi lo hacen, basándose en la aceptación de su condición de "GE" ¡ Mala idea ¡.
> 
> La mejor defensa contra esta mentira es, por supuesto, la prueba de "Doble Ciego ABX", (Véase el N º 4) que separa a aquellos que afirman conocer algo de los que realmente lo hacen.
> Es sorprendente cómo algunos "GE" *NO* se queden al primer intento (en una sala ABX) con los resultados correctos.
> 
> 
> 
> Por supuesto, hay más grandes mentiras de audio que estas diez, pero vamos a ahorrar algunas pocas para otro momento.
> Además, no es realmente la industria de audio la que debe ser culpada, sino nuestra cultura de consumo loco, junto con la aceptación generalizada y Voodoo de la ciencia.
> La industria de audio, específicamente los de gama alta del sector, no hacen más que responder al clima.
> Al fin y al cabo, a cada cultura se le da exactamente lo que merece.
> 
> 
> Titulo original: "TheTen Biggest lies in Audio"
> Traducido de : www.theaudiocritic.com/downloads/article_1.pdf
> Redactado por: Peter Aczel Editor of The Audio Critic
> Mal traducido por mi, o sea yo


Muy interesante, sobre todo el tema de los cables, siempre pensé que es algo que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.


----------



## EdgardoCas

LA caradurez de este tipo no tiene límites.
Es aparato es un espanto y encima se jacta de haber elegido el circuito "a oído"
Pre De Phono Balanceado Y Rca Brel & Höven. Con Garantia Wp. - $ 60.000


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El famoso y nunca bien ponderado Willy Patraña !!!!
Que más se puede esperar de ese tío??? Ni siquiera tiene nivelados los conectores Canon en el frente del equipo!!! Es un payaso...pero con clientela


----------



## EdgardoCas

Le escribí en la publicación, y se hace el irónico. Un Pelotud@@ con todas las letras.


----------



## Eduardo

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Le escribí en la publicación, y se hace el irónico. Un Pelotud@@ con todas las letras.


Los Pelotud@@ con todas las letras son quienes le compran.  
Él en los últimos 365 dias vendió 35 artículos de construcción casera a precio de oro.  De tonto no tiene nada.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ni te digo esta zapatilla "con filtro de línea"   ...andá a saber que carajo enrrolló como bobinas...si es que no puso un pedazo de cable Hi-End donde cantan los ángeles 
El aspecto es vomitivo, pero lo cotiza a 33 lucrecias


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Eduardo dijo:


> Los Pelotud@@ con todas las letras son quienes le compran.
> Él en los últimos 365 dias vendió 35 artículos de construcción casera a precio de oro.  De tonto no tiene nada.


Tan pelotud@s que si les tratas de "recalibrar" te llaman ignorante y te dicen que no tienes ni idea farfullando palabrejas "técnicas" y enumerando frecuencias inaudibles..


----------



## Kebra

Les recomiendo que se preparen una picadita, abran una cerveza, y vean este video.


----------



## Fogonazo

Kebra dijo:


> Les recomiendo que se preparen una picadita, abran una cerveza, y vean este video.


Soporté 10 minutos, y* ¡ NO di para mas ! *


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y bué....solo escuché hasta donde recomiendan elegir un amplificador que entregue entre *50 y 60 AMPERES por canal*!!!!!! 





Cof cof cof !!!!


----------



## Kebra

Lo de los 60 amperes es increíble... Se imaginan los cables "libres de oxígeno" de semejante sección lo que deben costar!!!


----------



## aitopes

[OFF TOPIC]

Lo bueno de haber encontrado el foro años después de que se creó es que tengo todos estos hilos ESPECTACULARES para leer.

Gracias!!!!!!

Saludos cordiales,
Aitopes.


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y bué....solo escuché hasta donde recomiendan elegir un amplificador que entregue entre *50 y 60 AMPERES por canal*!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cof cof cof !!!!


----------



## aitopes

noiseless dijo:


> Lo que sucede en una válvula es ondulado y mullido. Lo que sucede en un semiconductor es chocante y bastante rígido. Esa diferencia afecta a la totalidad de los electrones en cada caso. Donde hay campos electromagnéticos hay inductancia y capacitancia. En el semiconductor las L y las C microscópicas están interconectadas formando una malla tipo mosquitero, compuesta por muchas células LC apretujadas, cada una resonando a una frecuencia de orden muy superior a la frecuencia de audio.


----------



## Fabia04

Vaya pareja los del vídeo,lo más importante que es la fuente de audio se la pasan por el *[Término (regionalismo)  innecesariamente vulgar para expresarse dentro de un foro técnico]* ,dónde se escucha un buen equipo si la fuente suena de pena por muy buenos altavoces que tengas!.


----------



## bacte

Creo que este cablecillo les ira un poco justo para aguantar los 60 amperes

Como diria mi padre " Y encima habran ´madrugado para decir tanta sandez¨"
y sin despeinarse


----------



## EdgardoCas

El summun del summun: El nuevo engaño del marketing: Aseguran que este SSD "para audiófilos" mejora la calidad de audio


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Y con el amarillo imitación oro para que sea más atractivo..


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y bué....solo escuché hasta donde recomiendan elegir un amplificador que entregue entre *50 y 60 AMPERES por canal*!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cof cof cof !!!!


!Es diseñado para enpujar artoparlantes de 1 Ohmios de bobina!
!Debemos recordar de la formula que calcula la potenzia : P=( I x I ) /R , portanto (60x60)/1= 3600 Guatios!
!Saludos!


bacte dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 275671


! Me guta demasiadamente ese "cablesito" trifasico juntamente con 3 hilos tierra y aun todo apantallado para NO incorrer en lo riesgo de cualquer inducciones indesejables y molestas , Jajajajajajajajajajajaja !


----------



## bacte

Es lo que suelo montar en estos motorcillos
Aunque para ese tipo de amplificador del que hablan lo veo justo


----------



## Scooter

No tengo palabras:









						El SSD perfecto para melómanos que facilita la limpieza de la cadena de audio en el PC
					

Creada desde cero esta unidad tiene: un oscilador de reloj externo, 200% más de aislamiento de cobre en el PCB y un 300% más de superficie de conexión a tierra.




					computerhoy.com
				




Está más aislado, más filtrado y más dorado.


----------



## Scooter

_La unidad SSD NVME en cuestión se puede encontrar en el foro Audiophile Style, el cual está orientado al mundo musical, pero desde el punto de vista técnico y muy exigente._

Sobre todo _*técnico*_. Le faltó decir riguroso.


----------



## aitopes

Tremendo lo del SSD  
Ya intentan colarnos cualquer cosa.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

aitopes dijo:


> Tremendo lo del SSD
> Ya intentan colarnos cualquer cosa.


Ehhh.. No sea desconfiado, que tiene conexiones y condensadores de oro.


----------



## malesi

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Ehhh.. No sea desconfiado, que tiene conexiones y condensadores de oro.


Pues lo de los condensadores de oro no lo he leído, la plata va mejor para los condensadores
y te espanta a los vampiros creo, pero no tienen forma de cruz, así que ya no me lo compro


----------



## aitopes

Quizás en lugar de guardar los 0s y 1s asi:



Los guarde con una forma mas suave y melosa:


y eso los haga sonar mejor................todo es posible.


----------



## Gashnava

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Las 10 mayores mentiras en audio Hi-End*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La conocida frase de Lincoln _*" No se puede engañar a toda la gente todo el tiempo "*_, parece ser "apenas" aplicable a algunos "audiophilos" fanáticos del audio High-End.
> 
> Aquí se detalla un intento de como para saber a que atenernos.
> 
> Poseo la firme sospecha de que la gente es hoy más crédula de lo que eran en mi juventud.
> En aquel entonces la gente no ponía imanes en sus zapatos, la policía no utilizaba psíquicos para la búsqueda de personas desaparecidas, y los jefes de estado desde Hitler ya no consultan a los astrólogos.
> La mayoría de nosotros cree en la ciencia sin ningún tipo de reservas.
> 
> Cuando el Hi-Fi apareció eran los ingenieros Paul Klipsch, Lincoln Walsh, Guiso Hegeman, Dave Hafler, Ed Villchur, y CG McProud nuestra fuente de información y referencia en audio.
> 
> No me malinterpreten, en términos de conocimientos, la escena del audio esta hoy en día claramente por delante de aquellos primeros años, en un extremo del espectro hay excelentes profesionales que "brillan" tanto como los "padres fundadores" del audio.
> 
> Pero en el extremo contrario del espectro (El lado oscuro), una nueva era de ignorancia, superstición, la deshonestidad domina.
> 
> El  por qué y la forma en que se produjo esta nueva era del "Oscurantismo" ha sido ampliamente cubierto por publicaciones diversas; aquí me centraré solo en los "Pícaros" que explotan la credulidad de muchos "audióphilos".
> 
> 
> *1. Mentira del cable*
> Aplicando un poco de lógica esta no es la mentira que debería ir en primer lugar, ya que los cables son meros accesorios y no componentes primarios del equipamiento de audio.
> Pero es el argumento, más sucio, más cínico, además de insultar la inteligencia y, sobre todo el de mayor fraudulencia y rentabilidad (Para el comerciante) que se pueda encontrar, y por lo tanto, encabeza la lista.
> 
> La mentira es que los cables de altavoces de sonido e interconexión (De altos precios) mejoran la calidad del sonido.
> Es una mentira que ha sido expuesta, muchas veces incluso en forma vergonzante, rechazada una y otra vez por cada auténtica  autoridad en el tema que viva o halla vivido bajo el sol pero el audio-fanático y cultista, no puede distinguir una opinión seria de egoístas comerciantes y charlatanes.
> 
> La simple verdad es que la resistencia, inductancia y capacitáncia (R, L, y C) son los únicos parámetros del cable que afectan a su rendimiento y en el rango por debajo de las radiofrecuencias son despreciables,
> 
> Si hablamos de cables de conexión de gabinetes reproductores (Parlantes) solamente la componente R (Resistiva) tendrá cierta importancia como para tener en cuenta, pero si analizamos los valores de resistencia por Km de conductores de cobre común (Calidad comercial), veremos que con solo *NO* colocar un conductor excesivamente fino la importancia de este también será despreciable
> 
> En rendimiento eléctrico básico, 2 conductores conseguidos de enderezar 2 perchas de alambre *NO* dará un resultado inferior a un juego de cables de $ 2000 (Cable Milagroso).
> 
> Tampoco lo seria para un cable calibre 16 (Cordón como para una lámpara) de $ 1,8 el metro (Cable Ultra-precio) los cables son los mayores fraudes en la electrónica de consumo, y la muestra de la cobarde entrega de casi todas las publicaciones de audio a las presiones de los comerciantes de cables de altos precios, es realmente deprimente para la vista.
> 
> La señal no tiene ni idea de si se transmite a través de un cable caro o barato.
> 
> Para un análisis más profundo de la realidad y la ficción en cables de altavoz y las interconexiones de audio, se sugiere leer:   ¿Sirven para algo los cables especiales para audio?
> 
> 
> *2. Mentira sobre los Tubos de Vacío (Válvulas)*
> Esta mentira es también, en cierto modo, sobre una cuestión periférica, puesto que los tubos de vacío son apenas una pequeña parte de la corriente principal en la edad del silicio.
> Es una mentira penetrante e insidiosa, sin embargo, en el mercado del audio de alta gama, solo haga el ejercicio de contar la cantidad de anuncios de equipos de válvulas como porcentaje de las páginas de anuncio totales en el típico compartimiento de gama alta. ¡Increíble!
> Y está también, por supuesto, el argumento del sonido limpio y que las válvulas son intrínsecamente superiores a los transistores en usos de audio.
> 
> Las válvulas son excelentes para transmisores de RF de altas potencias y hornos microondas pero no, en el siglo XXI, para amplificador, pre-amplificador de audio.
> 
> ¿ Que es lo incorrecto con los tubos ?, realmente Nada. Tampoco hay nada mal con los dientes del oro, incluso para los incisivos de parte superior, es solo que la odontología moderna ofrece opciones más atractivas.
> 
> A cualquier equipo audio con tubo de vacío los pueden hacer "pedazos" los dispositivos de estado sólido, y cualquier cosa que hagan  los equipos con tubos uno con tecnología a transistores lo podrá hacer mejor, más barato y con mayor confiabilidad.
> Incluso el amplificador valvular mejor diseñado del mundo tendrá una distorsión más alta que uno con tecnología a transistores igualmente bien diseñado y necesitará ciertamente más mantenimiento (reemplazos de válvulas, reajustes, etc.) durante el curso de la vida.
> 
> Diseños idiotas tales como: 8 vatios de simetría complementaria, los amplificador con tríodo están por supuesto exentos, (Pero por abandono), de tales comparaciones.
> 
> En cuanto al "Sonido Valvular" hay dos posibilidades:
> 1) Es una ficción de la imaginación de los "audiophilos" engañados.
> 2) Es una coloración deliberadamente introducida por el fabricante para apelar a los gustos corrompidos, en este caso el diseño de estado sólido podría imitar fácilmente "Ese" sonido si el diseñador fuera suficientemente perverso como para querer hacerlo así.
> 
> 
> *3. La mentira Anti-Digital *
> Usted abra oído este argumento, a menudo, expresado de una u otra forma.
> El sonido de digital es sumamente inferior al análogo.
> Convertido a digital el audio es a como una fotografía cruda del periódico compuesta de puntos.
> El teorema del muestreo de Nyquist-Shannon es totalmente nulo.
> El índice de muestreo de 44.1 KHz del disco compacto no puede resolver las frecuencias audio más altas donde allí son solamente dos o tres puntos de muestreo.
> El sonido digital es, incluso en los mejores casos, duro y nervioso.
> 
> Todos de la misma índole, y sin excepción, revelan ignorancia o tergiversación deliberada.
> 
> De nuevo, la mentira tiene poca cabida dentro de la corriente principal, donde la tecnología digital ha ganado por completo la aceptación.
> Pero en caminos apartados y afluentes del mundo del audio, en salones de audio de alta gama desactualizados y cuartos de escucha de "tweako" cultistas, sigue siendo la línea principal.
> 
> La más absurda manifestación de la falacia anti-digital es la preferencia por el obsoleto LP en lugar de los  CD´s.
> Una comparación semi-respetable sería la de un "Master" en cinta analógica con su contraparte digital, pero los clic´s y/o crepitaciones que aparecen en el vinilo (En cantidad como para llenar piscinas) sobre el silencio de fondo es un perverso rechazo de la realidad.
> 
> Estos son los hechos científicos que cualquier estudiante de un segundo año de ingeniería podrá comprobar por usted.
> El audio digital esta compuesto por "0´s" y "1´s" y estos son inherentemente incapaces de distorsión en la trayectoria de la señal, a diferencia de una forma de onda analógica.
> Incluso una frecuencia de muestreo de 44,1 kHz, (El nivel más bajo utilizadas en la actualidad en aplicaciones de alta fidelidad) resuelve de manera más que adecuada todas las frecuencias de audio y no va a causar ninguna pérdida de información en el rango de audio.
> El argumento "¿ Cómo pueden dos puntos de muestreo resolver una frecuencia de de 20 kHz ?" es una interpretación errónea y desautorizada del teorema de muestreo de Nyquist-Shannon.
> 
> Escépticos se aconseja tomar un curso elemental en análisis de formas de onda por sistemas digitales
> 
> El teorema Nyquist-Shannon demuestra que la reconstrucción *EXACTA* de una señal periódica continua en banda base a partir de sus muestras es matemáticamente posible si la señal está limitada en banda y la tasa de muestreo es superior al doble de su ancho de banda.
> Dicho de otro modo, la información completa de la señal analógica original que cumple el criterio anterior está descrita por la serie total de muestras que resultaron del proceso de muestreo. No hay nada, por tanto, de la evolución de la señal entre muestras que no esté perfectamente definido por la serie total de muestras.
> 
> La razón por la cual algunas grabaciones analógicas de sonido "Suenan" mejor que algunas grabaciones digitales es que los ingenieros hicieron un mejor trabajo de colocación de los micrófonos, los niveles, el equilibrio y la ecualización, o que la grabación fue en un  lugar acústicamente superior.
> 
> Algunos principios de grabaciones digitales son realmente "Duros y nerviosos" no porque sean digitales, sino porque los ingenieros seguían el pensamiento analógico previsto para compensar las pérdidas que (En sonido digital) no existen.
> 
> Los mejores grabaciones digitales son las mejores que jamás se ha hecho.
> 
> Para ser justos, hay que reconocer que en un estado de la técnica  la grabación analógica y en un estado de la técnica de grabación digital pudieron ser de calidad comparable. (Estamos hablando de tiempos pasados).
> Aun así, el número de cultistas (De la grabación profesional) de lo análogo rápidamente fue en disminución frente a la grabación digital en el mundo.
> 
> El digital es simplemente la mejor manera.
> 
> 
> *4. Las pruebas  de escucha son mentira *
> Para un análisis serio o comparación respetable de componentes de audio se emplea un sistema de prueba llamado "Doble ciego" o "Prueba ABX", prueba rechazada por los "Audio cultistas" invocando diversos y engañosos argumentos.
> Quien conozca el sistema de prueba podrá refutar fácilmente estas mentiras para quien no lo conozca, aquí una breve reseña.
> 
> La metodología ABX requiere un dispositivo "A" y el dispositivo "B" se ajustaran a un nivel con una precisión de ± 0,1 dB, después de lo cual se puede escuchar "A" y "B" identificados como tales y por el tiempo que se desee.
> Si en este momento se encontrara que el sonido es idéntico, se acabo la prueba y se supondrá que ambos componentes poseen un comportamiento similar (No hay diferencia).
> Si se piensa que el comportamiento *NO* es similar (Consideran que el sonido es diferente), se le pide que identifique "X" que podrá ser "A" o "B" según un determinado proceso aleatorio.
> Podrá realizar un A / X ó B / X comparaciones en cualquier momento, como tantas veces como desee, para decidir si X = A o X = B.
> 
> Ya podrán adivinar cuales son los resultados de este análisis, la respuesta correcta es del 50%, un mínimo de 12 ensayos es necesario para dar validez estadística (16 es mejor, mejor aún 20).
> 
> No hay mejor manera de determinar científicamente si son sólo argumentos el escuchar una diferencia o si realmente se puede escuchar.
> 
> El tweako cultistas le dirá que las pruebas ABX son completamente nulas.
> Todo el mundo sabe que un Krell suena mejor que un Pioneer, por lo que si que si es imposible de distinguir unos de otros en una prueba ABX, entonces el método ABX es completamente nulo.
> Esta es su lógica: Todo el mundo sabe que José es más alto que Pedro, de modo que si ambos miden exactamente 1,76 m, entonces lógicamente hay algo mal con la cinta métrica, ¿ Verdad ?
> 
> Las objeciones "Tweako´s" mas comunes a las pruebas según norma ABX son:
> Demasiada presión (En efecto como "vamos a ver qué tan bien realmente escucha usted").
> Muy poco tiempo (Como en "continuar con ella (demasiado tiempo), tenemos que hacer 16 ensayos").
> Demasiados dispositivos insertados en la trayectoria de la señal (por ejemplo, relees, interruptores, atenuadores, etc.)
> Y por supuesto, una variedad de argumentos psicofísicos, psicoanalíticos, parapsicológicos y metafísicos sobre el tema de la percepción auditiva.
> 
> Nada de esto trasciende a algo más que a vagos argumentos para desviar la atención de los conceptos básicos de los ensayos controlados efectuados y "Correctamente"
> 
> La verdad es que se puede realizar una prueba de ABX en solitario (por si mismos) sin ningún tipo de presión de otros participantes, que usted puede tomar tanto tiempo como desee (cómo alrededor de 16 ensayos o 16 semanas de ensayos),
> Y que se puede verificar la transparencia de los dispositivos de control insertado un alambre directo de By-Pass.
> 
> Las objeciones son totalmente falsas e hipócritas.
> 
> A continuación le indicamos como refutar una hipócrita mentira, anti-ABX
> Pregúntele a él si cree en ningún tipo de prueba A / B como absoluta.
> Él probablemente dirá que si.
> A continuación, pedirle que con su especial conocimiento y percepción, sin tocar los controles del equipo (Tono, si tuviera) ni volumen identifique con certeza y sin verlo que componente esta "Sonando"
> 
> 
> *5. La mentira de la realimentación *
> La realimentación negativa en un amplificador o pre-amplificador de audio es mala (Is baaaaaaad).
> Sin realimentación es bueno (Is goooooood).
> 
> Este argumento así invocado es falso.
> 
> El hecho es que la realimentación negativa es una de las herramientas más útiles a disposición del diseñador de circuitos. Reduce distorsión y aumenta la estabilidad.
> 
> Sólo en la Edad de Bronce del diseño de amplificador de estado sólido (Años 60´s y principios de los 70´s), se aplicaron realimentaciones en forma indiscriminada y con temeraria imprudencia, por algunos profesionales logrando que los circuitos pudieran llegar a producir diversos tipos de problemas.
> Ese fue el origen de la información "Fetichista".
> 
> En los comienzos de los 80 una serie de seminarios y  documentos de Edward Cherry (Australia) y Robert Cordell (EE.UU.) dejó en claro y más allá de toda duda, que una realimentación negativa es totalmente *benigna*, siempre y cuando se conserven ciertas pautas básicas de diseño.
> Suficiente tiempo ha transcurrido desde entonces para que la verdad flote por sobre comentarios actuales “Dogmáticos” (Deshonestos o ignorantes).
> 
> 
> *6. La mentira del "Asentamiento"*
> Esta es una mentira interesante por adolecer totalmente de asidero técnico y ampliamente difundida.
> ¿Cree usted que los componentes de audio, incluso los cable "Suenan mejor" después de una período de asentamiento de días, o semanas, o meses (Sí, meses)?
> 
> Pura basura.
> Los condensadores se "Cargan" en cuestión de segundos después de aplicar tensión sobre ellos. El Biass se estabilizará (En el peor de los casos) en cuestión de minutos y ni siquiera es así en todos los equipos, esta mentira es una critica a un equipo bien diseñado, para empezar.
> 
> No hay absolutamente ninguna diferencia en el rendimiento entre un amplificador (o pre-amplificador, o reproductor de CD's) correctamente diseñado entre la primer hora y luego de 1000 horas o meses de uso.
> 
> Puede ocurrir que algunos altavoces puedan requerir un descanso entre los periodos de escucha, de un par de horas, tal vez incluso un día o dos, antes de llegar a un rendimiento óptimo.
> Eso es porque son dispositivos mecánicos con partes móviles en situaciones de tensión que es necesario resolver (Lo mismo es cierto en el caso de motores alternativos y las armas de fuego)
> Pero esto no significa que un buen altavoz no "sonará bien" al sacarlo de la caja.
> 
> 
> *7. La mentira Bi-wiring *
> Incluso los audiophilos bastante sofisticados caen ante esta fórmula de prestidigitador.
> 
> Cada vez mas los fabricantes de altavoces participan en esta mentira cuando le dicen que esos dos pares de terminales en la parte posterior del altavoz están para bi-wiring así como bi-amping.
> 
> Algunos de los nombres mas respetados dentro de los fabricantes de altavoces son culpables de esta genuflexión hipócrita a los sacramentos del "tweako" en efecto se están entregando a las "realidades" del mercado.
> 
> ¿Y por que lo harían?, tal ves sea para no quedarse fuera del mercado de los tweako cultistas.
> 
> La verdad es que el bi-amping tiene sentido en ciertos casos, con sistemas pasivos de crossover, pero el bi-wiring es puro vudú.
> 
> Si usted coloca un par de cables extra a los mismos terminales donde están conectados los otros pares, absolutamente nada cambia eléctricamente.
> 
> Según la física esto se llama el principio de superposición.
> En el teorema de superposición se establece que la tensión entre dos nodos de un circuito o la corriente que atraviesa un ramal es igual a la suma de las tensiones o de las corrientes producidas por cada uno de los generadores de tensión y de los generadores de corriente del circuito.
> En cada uno de los cálculos parciales, se conserva uno solo de los generadores y se remplazan los otros generadores de tensión por cortocircuitos y los otros generadores de corriente por circuitos abiertos.
> Así la corriente resultante es la suma de las corrientes parciales y la tensión resultante es la suma de las tensiones individuales, pero no así la potencia ya que la relación con la corriente es cuadrática. La potencia no es la suma de las potencias parciales.
> 
> El vendedor de audio o pillo que pueda probar lo contrario será candidato inmediato a algún premio científico y honores académicos.
> 
> Al mismo tiempo, es justo señalar que bi-wiring no hace daño, simplemente no hace nada. Al igual que los imanes en sus zapatos.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. La mentira Del cable de alimentación *
> Casi todo lo que hay que decir sobre este tema se ha dicho por "Bryston" en sus manuales de propietario: _"Todos los equipos Bryston contienen amplificador de alta calidad y circuitería dedicada a eliminar las componentes de IRF (Interferencias de Radio Frecuencia) del suministro de energía.
> Los amplificador de potencia Bryston NO requieren acondicionadores de línea eléctrica especializados. Conecte el amplificador directamente en su propia toma de corriente." _
> 
> Lo que no dicen, que lo mismo se puede decir, con más o menos letras, de todos los equipos bien diseñados. (Aunque no sean todos Bryston) pero si bien diseñados o iguales en lo concerniente a la  regulación y control PSRR (power supply ripple rejection), y es que pueden conectarse directamente a una toma-corriente.
> 
> Si puede permitirse el capricho de comprar un cable acondicionador de energía también puede permitirse comprar un bien diseñado amplificador, en cuyo caso no se necesita la fantasía del cable acondicionador de energía.
> 
> Esto no hará absolutamente nada para usted, tenga en cuenta que no estamos hablando de un aumento de protecciones para equipo de cómputo, estos cuestan menos que un cable "Mágico" y los ordenadores con sus periféricos son eléctricamente más vulnerables que un equipo de audio decente.
> 
> La mayor mentira y la más estúpida de todas ellas sobre el tema es la de "Limpiar" el poder y es que se necesita un cable de línea de alimentación especialmente diseñado y alto precio para obtener el mejor sonido posible.
> 
> Cualquier cable de alimentación de línea evaluado como capaz de manejar las tensiones y corrientes que requiere el equipo cumplirá su función correctamente y tan bien como cualquier otro.
> 
> Los cables Ultra-End de línea son un fraude.
> 
> Sus circuitos de audio no saben y no les importa con que esta conectado el transformador de alimentación de potencia, todo lo que les interesa son los valores voltaje de CC que necesitan.
> 
> Piense en esto: ¿Su coche se preocupa por la tubería con la que usted llena el tanque de combustible?
> 
> 
> *9. Mentira del tratamiento para CD *
> Esta mentira nació en los días del vinilo, cuando el tratamiento de la superficie LP producía magia mediante diversos líquidos y aerosoles, "a veces", pero lejos de siempre, se lograba la mejora de la reproducción, sobre todo cuando el proceso aplicado expulsaba algunos residuos del surco de grabación.
> Aplicando la lógica comercial de entonces surgieron, en la década de 80´s y 90´s, del mismo modo mágicos tratamientos para CD´S.
> El problema es que la única cosa que un CD tiene en común con un LP (larga duración, Long Play) es que tiene una superficie donde se puede poner "algo".
> 
> Con esta lógica habría que pulir las monedas, dándole "Brillo", para que no se confunda su valor.
> 
> La superficie del CD, sin embargo, es muy diferente. Sus pequeñas "muescas" no corresponden a formas  analógicas o formas de onda sino que se limitan a llevar un código numérico compuesto de "0's" y "1's" y los "0's" y "1's" no se pueden hacer "mejor" (o "Peor", para el caso) de la forma en que limpiar la superficie de un disco LP la puede hacer mas fácilmente leíble (trackable)
> 
> El idiotophilo que dice escuchar la mejora no puede nunca, identificar los CD´S tratados a ciegas. (Huelga decir que todo lo anterior también vale para los discos DVD.)
> 
> 
> *10. La Mentira del "Golden Ear" (Oido de oro)*
> Esta es la mentira más atrapadora y tal vez debería ir a encabezar este listado, describirla en amplitud requeriría todo un artículo.
> El poseedor del "Golden Ear"; quiere hacer creer a su audiencia que con su oído tan perfecto, tan sensible y tan exquisito, puede oír diminutos matices del sonido reproducido que es demasiado difícil de alcanzar para el resto de nosotros mortales.
> 
> Por supuesto, *NO* es cierto.
> 
> Cualquier persona sin discapacidad auditiva real puede oír lo que oyen, valga la redundancia, pero sólo aquellos con formación y/o experiencia pueden saber qué hacer con él y la forma de interpretarlo.
> Así, si un altavoz tiene un gran bache en 3 kHz, no va a sonar como con una respuesta plana a cualquier oído, de oro o de estaño, pero sólo el oído experimentado rápidamente identificará el problema.
> 
> Es como un motor de automóvil en el mecánico, al escuchar sus sonidos este (El mecánico) podrá  conocer casi al instante lo que está mal.
> La calidad de audición del mecánico no es diferente a la suya, solamente que el sabe que es lo que acaba de escuchar.
> 
> Ahora aquí viene la parte realmente mala. El auto-nombrado Orejas de Oro (tweako), subjetivista, permanentemente consultado sobre de alta gama de audio, vendedor de salón, cabecillas de audio-club, Etc. Etc, a  menudo induce a pensar justamente lo contrario con argumentos intimidatorios tal como "¿No oyes eso?",  "¿ Como no notas la diferencia ?", dice cuando se comparan dos amplificador (Por ejemplo).
> Debes escuchar enormes diferencias entre los dos, cuando en realidad no los hay los de "GE" no pueden escuchar mejor, sino que simplemente dicen que asi lo hacen, basándose en la aceptación de su condición de "GE" ¡ Mala idea ¡.
> 
> La mejor defensa contra esta mentira es, por supuesto, la prueba de "Doble Ciego ABX", (Véase el N º 4) que separa a aquellos que afirman conocer algo de los que realmente lo hacen.
> Es sorprendente cómo algunos "GE" *NO* se queden al primer intento (en una sala ABX) con los resultados correctos.
> 
> 
> 
> Por supuesto, hay más grandes mentiras de audio que estas diez, pero vamos a ahorrar algunas pocas para otro momento.
> Además, no es realmente la industria de audio la que debe ser culpada, sino nuestra cultura de consumo loco, junto con la aceptación generalizada y Voodoo de la ciencia.
> La industria de audio, específicamente los de gama alta del sector, no hacen más que responder al clima.
> Al fin y al cabo, a cada cultura se le da exactamente lo que merece.
> 
> 
> Titulo original: "TheTen Biggest lies in Audio"
> Traducido de : www.theaudiocritic.com/downloads/article_1.pdf
> Redactado por: Peter Aczel Editor of The Audio Critic
> Mal traducido por mi, o sea yo


Hola a todos los foreros, no quiero entrar de pie izquierdo al foro como negacionista de cuanto se enumera en el Top de las 10 mentiras, porque con algunas estoy de acuerdo aún cuando no sean tan representativas como para ser enumeradas.
1. Me imagino que se refieren a cables extremadamente caros y que poseen la misma calidad conductiva que unos cables de buena calidad de precio asequible. Pero si, tienen importancia a la hora de hacer las conexiones... sus materiales, diámetros, distancias y aislamientos. No todo es lo mismo. Más que una mentira en virtud de que todos los cables son iguales (que de hecho no es así) podría ser considerada un anzuelo marquetinero para capturar puristas y venderles esos sobrevaluados "accesorios" que incluso valen más que sus cadenas de audio Hi End. Igual cada quien gasta su dinero de la manera que quiere; en tal sentido eso puede obedecer a otras premisas que bien se podrían asignar a la presunción de cierto status o lisa y llanamente a la ostentación, que de existir personas que lo hagan están en todo su derecho y no tenemos porque enojarnos. 
2, 3, 4. No las comparto. No las considero como mentiras Hi End para embaucarnos, cada quien busca sus propias preferencias, tanto del tipo de música que escucha sino también la representación de ella que se prefiere; hay quienes se regocijan con la lluvia de los antiguos LPs, el soplido de las cintas magnéticas, los strobos y la sensación de marcha que tiene el vintage en general; dándonos reproducciones de audio con el toque de "ayer" que pretendemos. Ese toque de "ayer" que nos trae la manera en que se suceden los recuerdos y/o las personas de nuestra vida. La búsqueda excesiva de la calidad, a veces no nos permite traer esos "contenidos" porque en definitiva estamos escuchando lo viejo que nos gusta como algo nuevo. No sé si explico bien mi ideal como buscador, mi verdad en el audio; pero estoy hablando de emociones y no de reproducciones; que en definitiva no representa al variado mundo del audiófilo, que lo hay y mucho. Hay quienes buscan potencia sobre calidad o al revés, nuevos sonidos dentro de lo ya escuchado, nuevas vertientes de música, etc. un infinito mundo de posibilidades que lo hace rico en posibilidades. Por ello y no tanto desde el punto de vista electrónico, el amor por el audio traspone el state of art del pasado, del presente y hasta me atrevería a decir del futuro porque no sé que tecnologías van a venir que puedan suplir nuestra emocionalidad al responder a la música. Válvulas, transistores o integrados... Analógico o Digital... o las pruebas de escuchas, no las considero mentiras solo puntos de vista en nuestra búsqueda.
5. No tengo una opinión formada acerca de la existencia y uso de la retroalimentación, es una variable más en el diseño industrial, pero aterrizando sus efectos a nuestro mundo del audio puede ser considerada una "preferencia" en mayor o menor medida, según el oyente.
6. Los equipos que poseen partes mecánicas y móviles poseen este incomprendido "asentamiento" pero relacionado con el momento óptimo de funcionamiento en el cual se mantiene solo un tiempo. Esto incluye a los componentes electrónicos, concretamente más en los condensadores y en menor medida quizás en los semiconductores agobiados por altas temperaturas. Los "transductores"de sonido generalmente ablandan sus alas tras un tiempo de reproducción y la potencia que reciban. Tampoco puedo considerarla una mentira tajante. Aún los equipos de estado sólido tienen un zenit de funcionamiento y un transcurrir en su vida útil acotado por un valor de horas de uso, no son eternos. En tal sentido estimo que el asentamiento solo se refiere a un estado óptimo y único de funcionamiento.
7. El bi wiring o cableado doble que se suele ver en baffles Hi End, no es una creación demoniaca para capturar almas incautas. Los puristas del sonido juegan con esas características en sus etapas de pre y amplificación, especulan con las características técnicas de los componentes y van de lleno a lo que traten de representar para sí como su propia búsqueda del sonido que llegue al alma. No utilizar los crossover pasivos predeterminados por los fabricantes no puede demonizarse bajo ningún aspecto.
8 y 9. Si. claramente son engaños.
10. Y el motivo por el cual me metí a hacer esta lata de mi parte... El oído entrenado existe, no deberíamos ponerlo en duda. He conocido muchas personas que lo "tienen"... de hecho no cualquiera puede entrenarse, negar la existencia de aquello que existe como virtud de algunas personas es simplemente no ver la realidad. Por lo expresado veo que la persona que ha escrito el top, nunca ha conocido a un luthier experimentado... que es precisamente la negación absoluta del enunciado.

En definitiva, nuestra búsqueda no debe estar condicionada por nada y fundamentalmente por nadie. Todo lo que hagas en el camino hacia tus sueños o recuerdos es válido, en el mundo del audio esto es infinito en posibilidades. Un mundo que tiene muchas ambivalencias y quizás múltiples pero resume el ideario de las personas que utilizan todo lo que se encuentra a su alcance para agradar, endulzar, rememorar o maravillar a si mismo como también a quienes nos acompañan en este barco de la vida o para que quienes no están vivan en esas experiencias.

Perdón por la lata, pero creí necesario exponer mi punto de vista.

Saludos cordiales a todos los amantes del audio.

P.D. El oro es el mejor conductor que existe, luego la plata y por último en la tríada el cobre.


----------



## malesi

Gashnava dijo:


> P.D. El oro es el mejor conductor que existe, luego la plata y por último en la tríada el cobre.


Ya se te ve 
El oro hay que bendecirlo antes para subirlo el primero.


----------



## switchxxi

Creo que voy a empezar a vender cables de aluminio y publicitarlos como de plata y a precio de plata. Con fundas de plástico con nanopartículas nitrogenadas que ayudan a que la plata sea pura todo el tiempo.

Además de que tiene la ventaja de que al ser bactericida mantiene el sonido lo mas puro posible en todo el trayecto.

Rematando todo eso, en cada extremo llevara conectores de oro blanco proveyendo así una buena conexión.

Ahora la gente va a oír los sonidos mas puros provenientes de los DVD piratas grabados en los cines.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

switchxxi dijo:


> Además de que tiene la ventaja de que al ser bactericida mantiene el sonido lo mas puro posible en todo el trayecto.


Escuchar música mata el covid..??


----------



## switchxxi

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Escuchar música mata el covid..??



No se me ocurrió eso, voy a añadirlo a la publicidad es excelente marketing... 

(Fuera de bromas, ojalá eso fuera cierto, en este momento me serviría muchísimo, odio estar enfermo).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gashnava dijo:


> Todo lo que hagas en el camino hacia tus sueños o recuerdos es válido, en el mundo del audio esto es infinito en posibilidades. Un mundo que tiene muchas ambivalencias y quizás múltiples pero resume el ideario de las personas que utilizan todo lo que se encuentra a su alcance para agradar, endulzar, rememorar o maravillar a si mismo como también a quienes nos acompañan en este barco de la vida o para que quienes no están vivan en esas experiencias.
> 
> Perdón por la lata, pero creí necesario exponer mi punto de vista.


Entendamos una cosa:
Si vamos a hablar de filosofía y luz de vida este foro es el equivocado.
Acá no nos importa si usan cable de oro o una percha de alambre para conectar los equipos, ni que digan que escuchan diferencias en el sonido.
Lo que sí nos importa es que este es un foro técnico con tecnología guiada por la ciencia, así que cualquier afirmación que se haga debe tener el respaldo de la ciencia, debe ser repetible y debe ser verificables por terceros (eso se llama método científico). Si eso no se cumple, entonces es sanata que no nos importa discutir ni leer.


----------



## Lord Chango

Me hace acordar de un compañero de universidad (y miembro de este foro) que quería eliminar un ruido en -60dB de un audio digital. Según él, no lo escuchaba, pero estaba seguro de que estaba ahí.

Nunca le pregunté si logró solucionarlo


----------



## DJ T3

@Gashnava , me parece que leiste solo lo que está en negrita, o no interpretaste lo que dice.

Hay cosas que incluso está en el top, aunque lo digas de otra forma.

Al autor, @Fogonazo , tiene 3.388.494.293 años, asi que seguro conoció a muchisimas personas, y si hizo ese top, es porque se basa en estudios, leyes, y demas cosas conocidas y reconocidas, incluso experimentadas y consultadas.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Sí, estamos de acuerdo en que cada uno tiene su capacidad auditiva y unos cuantos tienen la habilidad de saber diferenciar entre unos tonos (subtonos, semicorcheas, o lo que sea, no tengo esa especialidad de estudios).

 También sé que hay estudios que dicen que el oído humano tiene un tope mínimo y un tope máximo de audición en cuanto a frecuencias. 
No me creo a ese gran tanto por ciento de melómanos que aseguran oír y escuchar frecuencia inaudibles ( y por consecuencia derrochan gastando en artilugios esotéricos capaces de generar frecuencias inaudibles).

Estoy seguro de que si mañana agarrara un trozo de tubo de cobre, de 36,4 mm., lo puliera durante horas hasta "espejar" y con unas sujeciones doradas lo instalara en una maderita bien barnizada y tras introducir dos vueltas de cable de cobre barnizado color oro que a su vez se enrollarían sus puntas, con tres vueltas y media, en los cables positivos de cada altavoz.....  podría entrar en el mercado Hi HiFi, High End, Ultra Plus night hear musicmen, etc, etc.. . . .  y hasta por la puerta grande.  
Pero mi forma de ser y de pensar (y que nací cansado) me impediría ponerme a ello.

No se roben la idea..

Pd. ¿Por qué 36,4 mm?  ..... Busquen la fórmula y lo calculan ustedes.


----------



## el_patriarca

Mientras reparaba mi guitarra godin de 2000 bidens, me compré otra que vale poco más de 100.

Mi amigo quiere comprar una guitarra para aprender a tocar, y al ver la mía me preguntó por qué la compré si es barata. Yo le dije que suena bien para su precio.

Ahora mi amigo me dijo que cuando recupere mi guitarra, quiere comprarme la barata.

El poder del marketing en todo su esplendor, mi amigo cambió su percepción de la calidad de sonido de las guitarras baratas solo por que yo lo dije, y como me considera un gurú, pues ahora comprará lo que yo le diga y al precio que yo le diga.

Lo mismo pasa con el audio. A algún payaso se le ocurre decir que tiene golden ear, y los borregos le van a comprar lo que él diga en sus reviews y unboxings. Eso sí, debes ser guapo y millonario, que los pobres y feos no pueden ser influencers.

Por cierto, no voy a timar a mi amigo, le dije que el puede comprar lo que el crea conveniente y mi guitarra suena bien porque yo la toco bien, "no es la flecha, es el indio"


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

switchxxi dijo:


> No se me ocurrió eso, voy a añadirlo a la publicidad es excelente marketing...
> 
> (Fuera de bromas, *ojalá eso fuera cierto, en este momento me serviría muchísimo, odio estar enfermo).*


Y sí ayuda, aunque los cables sean normales, escuchar música, no hundirse en los pensamientos derrotistas, leer el foro, todo hace que los síntomas se "compriman" y empieces a mejorar... Y si no los amigos del arenero te ponen las pilas como hicieron conmigo.


----------



## EdgardoCas

105%????


----------



## Fogonazo

EdgardoCas dijo:


> 105%????


Supongo que se tomó al cobre como valor de referencia 
Consecuentemente habrá algunos conductores mejores *>100%*, por ejemplo 105% 
Y muchos otro peores *<100%*


----------



## EdgardoCas

Fogonazo dijo:


> Supongo que se tomó al cobre como valor de referencia
> Consecuentemente habrá algunos conductores mejores *>100%*, por ejemplo 105%
> Y muchos otro peores *<100%*


No entiendo. Si hago pasar 100v por ese material obtengo 105v???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

EdgardoCas dijo:


> No entiendo. Si hago pasar 100v por ese material obtengo 105v???


Naaaaaaaa!!!!!
Lo que dice es que si para una resistencia de 1 ohm necesitas 10 mts de cable de cobre, para uno de plata y la misma resistencia vas a necesitar uno un 5% mas largo ==> 10.5 mts (considerando iguales todas las otras dimensiones)


----------



## Arsduson

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Las 10 mayores mentiras en audio Hi-End*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La conocida frase de Lincoln _*" No se puede engañar a toda la gente todo el tiempo "*_, parece ser "apenas" aplicable a algunos "audiophilos" fanáticos del audio High-End.
> 
> Aquí se detalla un intento de como para saber a que atenernos.
> 
> Poseo la firme sospecha de que la gente es hoy más crédula de lo que eran en mi juventud.
> En aquel entonces la gente no ponía imanes en sus zapatos, la policía no utilizaba psíquicos para la búsqueda de personas desaparecidas, y los jefes de estado desde Hitler ya no consultan a los astrólogos.
> La mayoría de nosotros cree en la ciencia sin ningún tipo de reservas.
> 
> Cuando el Hi-Fi apareció eran los ingenieros Paul Klipsch, Lincoln Walsh, Guiso Hegeman, Dave Hafler, Ed Villchur, y CG McProud nuestra fuente de información y referencia en audio.
> 
> No me malinterpreten, en términos de conocimientos, la escena del audio esta hoy en día claramente por delante de aquellos primeros años, en un extremo del espectro hay excelentes profesionales que "brillan" tanto como los "padres fundadores" del audio.
> 
> Pero en el extremo contrario del espectro (El lado oscuro), una nueva era de ignorancia, superstición, la deshonestidad domina.
> 
> El  por qué y la forma en que se produjo esta nueva era del "Oscurantismo" ha sido ampliamente cubierto por publicaciones diversas; aquí me centraré solo en los "Pícaros" que explotan la credulidad de muchos "audióphilos".
> 
> 
> *1. Mentira del cable*
> Aplicando un poco de lógica esta no es la mentira que debería ir en primer lugar, ya que los cables son meros accesorios y no componentes primarios del equipamiento de audio.
> Pero es el argumento, más sucio, más cínico, además de insultar la inteligencia y, sobre todo el de mayor fraudulencia y rentabilidad (Para el comerciante) que se pueda encontrar, y por lo tanto, encabeza la lista.
> 
> La mentira es que los cables de altavoces de sonido e interconexión (De altos precios) mejoran la calidad del sonido.
> Es una mentira que ha sido expuesta, muchas veces incluso en forma vergonzante, rechazada una y otra vez por cada auténtica  autoridad en el tema que viva o halla vivido bajo el sol pero el audio-fanático y cultista, no puede distinguir una opinión seria de egoístas comerciantes y charlatanes.
> 
> La simple verdad es que la resistencia, inductancia y capacitáncia (R, L, y C) son los únicos parámetros del cable que afectan a su rendimiento y en el rango por debajo de las radiofrecuencias son despreciables,
> 
> Si hablamos de cables de conexión de gabinetes reproductores (Parlantes) solamente la componente R (Resistiva) tendrá cierta importancia como para tener en cuenta, pero si analizamos los valores de resistencia por Km de conductores de cobre común (Calidad comercial), veremos que con solo *NO* colocar un conductor excesivamente fino la importancia de este también será despreciable
> 
> En rendimiento eléctrico básico, 2 conductores conseguidos de enderezar 2 perchas de alambre *NO* dará un resultado inferior a un juego de cables de $ 2000 (Cable Milagroso).
> 
> Tampoco lo seria para un cable calibre 16 (Cordón como para una lámpara) de $ 1,8 el metro (Cable Ultra-precio) los cables son los mayores fraudes en la electrónica de consumo, y la muestra de la cobarde entrega de casi todas las publicaciones de audio a las presiones de los comerciantes de cables de altos precios, es realmente deprimente para la vista.
> 
> La señal no tiene ni idea de si se transmite a través de un cable caro o barato.
> 
> Para un análisis más profundo de la realidad y la ficción en cables de altavoz y las interconexiones de audio, se sugiere leer:   ¿Sirven para algo los cables especiales para audio?
> 
> 
> *2. Mentira sobre los Tubos de Vacío (Válvulas)*
> Esta mentira es también, en cierto modo, sobre una cuestión periférica, puesto que los tubos de vacío son apenas una pequeña parte de la corriente principal en la edad del silicio.
> Es una mentira penetrante e insidiosa, sin embargo, en el mercado del audio de alta gama, solo haga el ejercicio de contar la cantidad de anuncios de equipos de válvulas como porcentaje de las páginas de anuncio totales en el típico compartimiento de gama alta. ¡Increíble!
> Y está también, por supuesto, el argumento del sonido limpio y que las válvulas son intrínsecamente superiores a los transistores en usos de audio.
> 
> Las válvulas son excelentes para transmisores de RF de altas potencias y hornos microondas pero no, en el siglo XXI, para amplificador, pre-amplificador de audio.
> 
> ¿ Que es lo incorrecto con los tubos ?, realmente Nada. Tampoco hay nada mal con los dientes del oro, incluso para los incisivos de parte superior, es solo que la odontología moderna ofrece opciones más atractivas.
> 
> A cualquier equipo audio con tubo de vacío los pueden hacer "pedazos" los dispositivos de estado sólido, y cualquier cosa que hagan  los equipos con tubos uno con tecnología a transistores lo podrá hacer mejor, más barato y con mayor confiabilidad.
> Incluso el amplificador valvular mejor diseñado del mundo tendrá una distorsión más alta que uno con tecnología a transistores igualmente bien diseñado y necesitará ciertamente más mantenimiento (reemplazos de válvulas, reajustes, etc.) durante el curso de la vida.
> 
> Diseños idiotas tales como: 8 vatios de simetría complementaria, los amplificador con tríodo están por supuesto exentos, (Pero por abandono), de tales comparaciones.
> 
> En cuanto al "Sonido Valvular" hay dos posibilidades:
> 1) Es una ficción de la imaginación de los "audiophilos" engañados.
> 2) Es una coloración deliberadamente introducida por el fabricante para apelar a los gustos corrompidos, en este caso el diseño de estado sólido podría imitar fácilmente "Ese" sonido si el diseñador fuera suficientemente perverso como para querer hacerlo así.
> 
> 
> *3. La mentira Anti-Digital *
> Usted abra oído este argumento, a menudo, expresado de una u otra forma.
> El sonido de digital es sumamente inferior al análogo.
> Convertido a digital el audio es a como una fotografía cruda del periódico compuesta de puntos.
> El teorema del muestreo de Nyquist-Shannon es totalmente nulo.
> El índice de muestreo de 44.1 KHz del disco compacto no puede resolver las frecuencias audio más altas donde allí son solamente dos o tres puntos de muestreo.
> El sonido digital es, incluso en los mejores casos, duro y nervioso.
> 
> Todos de la misma índole, y sin excepción, revelan ignorancia o tergiversación deliberada.
> 
> De nuevo, la mentira tiene poca cabida dentro de la corriente principal, donde la tecnología digital ha ganado por completo la aceptación.
> Pero en caminos apartados y afluentes del mundo del audio, en salones de audio de alta gama desactualizados y cuartos de escucha de "tweako" cultistas, sigue siendo la línea principal.
> 
> La más absurda manifestación de la falacia anti-digital es la preferencia por el obsoleto LP en lugar de los  CD´s.
> Una comparación semi-respetable sería la de un "Master" en cinta analógica con su contraparte digital, pero los clic´s y/o crepitaciones que aparecen en el vinilo (En cantidad como para llenar piscinas) sobre el silencio de fondo es un perverso rechazo de la realidad.
> 
> Estos son los hechos científicos que cualquier estudiante de un segundo año de ingeniería podrá comprobar por usted.
> El audio digital esta compuesto por "0´s" y "1´s" y estos son inherentemente incapaces de distorsión en la trayectoria de la señal, a diferencia de una forma de onda analógica.
> Incluso una frecuencia de muestreo de 44,1 kHz, (El nivel más bajo utilizadas en la actualidad en aplicaciones de alta fidelidad) resuelve de manera más que adecuada todas las frecuencias de audio y no va a causar ninguna pérdida de información en el rango de audio.
> El argumento "¿ Cómo pueden dos puntos de muestreo resolver una frecuencia de de 20 kHz ?" es una interpretación errónea y desautorizada del teorema de muestreo de Nyquist-Shannon.
> 
> Escépticos se aconseja tomar un curso elemental en análisis de formas de onda por sistemas digitales
> 
> El teorema Nyquist-Shannon demuestra que la reconstrucción *EXACTA* de una señal periódica continua en banda base a partir de sus muestras es matemáticamente posible si la señal está limitada en banda y la tasa de muestreo es superior al doble de su ancho de banda.
> Dicho de otro modo, la información completa de la señal analógica original que cumple el criterio anterior está descrita por la serie total de muestras que resultaron del proceso de muestreo. No hay nada, por tanto, de la evolución de la señal entre muestras que no esté perfectamente definido por la serie total de muestras.
> 
> La razón por la cual algunas grabaciones analógicas de sonido "Suenan" mejor que algunas grabaciones digitales es que los ingenieros hicieron un mejor trabajo de colocación de los micrófonos, los niveles, el equilibrio y la ecualización, o que la grabación fue en un  lugar acústicamente superior.
> 
> Algunos principios de grabaciones digitales son realmente "Duros y nerviosos" no porque sean digitales, sino porque los ingenieros seguían el pensamiento analógico previsto para compensar las pérdidas que (En sonido digital) no existen.
> 
> Los mejores grabaciones digitales son las mejores que jamás se ha hecho.
> 
> Para ser justos, hay que reconocer que en un estado de la técnica  la grabación analógica y en un estado de la técnica de grabación digital pudieron ser de calidad comparable. (Estamos hablando de tiempos pasados).
> Aun así, el número de cultistas (De la grabación profesional) de lo análogo rápidamente fue en disminución frente a la grabación digital en el mundo.
> 
> El digital es simplemente la mejor manera.
> 
> 
> *4. Las pruebas  de escucha son mentira *
> Para un análisis serio o comparación respetable de componentes de audio se emplea un sistema de prueba llamado "Doble ciego" o "Prueba ABX", prueba rechazada por los "Audio cultistas" invocando diversos y engañosos argumentos.
> Quien conozca el sistema de prueba podrá refutar fácilmente estas mentiras para quien no lo conozca, aquí una breve reseña.
> 
> La metodología ABX requiere un dispositivo "A" y el dispositivo "B" se ajustaran a un nivel con una precisión de ± 0,1 dB, después de lo cual se puede escuchar "A" y "B" identificados como tales y por el tiempo que se desee.
> Si en este momento se encontrara que el sonido es idéntico, se acabo la prueba y se supondrá que ambos componentes poseen un comportamiento similar (No hay diferencia).
> Si se piensa que el comportamiento *NO* es similar (Consideran que el sonido es diferente), se le pide que identifique "X" que podrá ser "A" o "B" según un determinado proceso aleatorio.
> Podrá realizar un A / X ó B / X comparaciones en cualquier momento, como tantas veces como desee, para decidir si X = A o X = B.
> 
> Ya podrán adivinar cuales son los resultados de este análisis, la respuesta correcta es del 50%, un mínimo de 12 ensayos es necesario para dar validez estadística (16 es mejor, mejor aún 20).
> 
> No hay mejor manera de determinar científicamente si son sólo argumentos el escuchar una diferencia o si realmente se puede escuchar.
> 
> El tweako cultistas le dirá que las pruebas ABX son completamente nulas.
> Todo el mundo sabe que un Krell suena mejor que un Pioneer, por lo que si que si es imposible de distinguir unos de otros en una prueba ABX, entonces el método ABX es completamente nulo.
> Esta es su lógica: Todo el mundo sabe que José es más alto que Pedro, de modo que si ambos miden exactamente 1,76 m, entonces lógicamente hay algo mal con la cinta métrica, ¿ Verdad ?
> 
> Las objeciones "Tweako´s" mas comunes a las pruebas según norma ABX son:
> Demasiada presión (En efecto como "vamos a ver qué tan bien realmente escucha usted").
> Muy poco tiempo (Como en "continuar con ella (demasiado tiempo), tenemos que hacer 16 ensayos").
> Demasiados dispositivos insertados en la trayectoria de la señal (por ejemplo, relees, interruptores, atenuadores, etc.)
> Y por supuesto, una variedad de argumentos psicofísicos, psicoanalíticos, parapsicológicos y metafísicos sobre el tema de la percepción auditiva.
> 
> Nada de esto trasciende a algo más que a vagos argumentos para desviar la atención de los conceptos básicos de los ensayos controlados efectuados y "Correctamente"
> 
> La verdad es que se puede realizar una prueba de ABX en solitario (por si mismos) sin ningún tipo de presión de otros participantes, que usted puede tomar tanto tiempo como desee (cómo alrededor de 16 ensayos o 16 semanas de ensayos),
> Y que se puede verificar la transparencia de los dispositivos de control insertado un alambre directo de By-Pass.
> 
> Las objeciones son totalmente falsas e hipócritas.
> 
> A continuación le indicamos como refutar una hipócrita mentira, anti-ABX
> Pregúntele a él si cree en ningún tipo de prueba A / B como absoluta.
> Él probablemente dirá que si.
> A continuación, pedirle que con su especial conocimiento y percepción, sin tocar los controles del equipo (Tono, si tuviera) ni volumen identifique con certeza y sin verlo que componente esta "Sonando"
> 
> 
> *5. La mentira de la realimentación *
> La realimentación negativa en un amplificador o pre-amplificador de audio es mala (Is baaaaaaad).
> Sin realimentación es bueno (Is goooooood).
> 
> Este argumento así invocado es falso.
> 
> El hecho es que la realimentación negativa es una de las herramientas más útiles a disposición del diseñador de circuitos. Reduce distorsión y aumenta la estabilidad.
> 
> Sólo en la Edad de Bronce del diseño de amplificador de estado sólido (Años 60´s y principios de los 70´s), se aplicaron realimentaciones en forma indiscriminada y con temeraria imprudencia, por algunos profesionales logrando que los circuitos pudieran llegar a producir diversos tipos de problemas.
> Ese fue el origen de la información "Fetichista".
> 
> En los comienzos de los 80 una serie de seminarios y  documentos de Edward Cherry (Australia) y Robert Cordell (EE.UU.) dejó en claro y más allá de toda duda, que una realimentación negativa es totalmente *benigna*, siempre y cuando se conserven ciertas pautas básicas de diseño.
> Suficiente tiempo ha transcurrido desde entonces para que la verdad flote por sobre comentarios actuales “Dogmáticos” (Deshonestos o ignorantes).
> 
> 
> *6. La mentira del "Asentamiento"*
> Esta es una mentira interesante por adolecer totalmente de asidero técnico y ampliamente difundida.
> ¿Cree usted que los componentes de audio, incluso los cable "Suenan mejor" después de una período de asentamiento de días, o semanas, o meses (Sí, meses)?
> 
> Pura basura.
> Los condensadores se "Cargan" en cuestión de segundos después de aplicar tensión sobre ellos. El Biass se estabilizará (En el peor de los casos) en cuestión de minutos y ni siquiera es así en todos los equipos, esta mentira es una critica a un equipo bien diseñado, para empezar.
> 
> No hay absolutamente ninguna diferencia en el rendimiento entre un amplificador (o pre-amplificador, o reproductor de CD's) correctamente diseñado entre la primer hora y luego de 1000 horas o meses de uso.
> 
> Puede ocurrir que algunos altavoces puedan requerir un descanso entre los periodos de escucha, de un par de horas, tal vez incluso un día o dos, antes de llegar a un rendimiento óptimo.
> Eso es porque son dispositivos mecánicos con partes móviles en situaciones de tensión que es necesario resolver (Lo mismo es cierto en el caso de motores alternativos y las armas de fuego)
> Pero esto no significa que un buen altavoz no "sonará bien" al sacarlo de la caja.
> 
> 
> *7. La mentira Bi-wiring *
> Incluso los audiophilos bastante sofisticados caen ante esta fórmula de prestidigitador.
> 
> Cada vez mas los fabricantes de altavoces participan en esta mentira cuando le dicen que esos dos pares de terminales en la parte posterior del altavoz están para bi-wiring así como bi-amping.
> 
> Algunos de los nombres mas respetados dentro de los fabricantes de altavoces son culpables de esta genuflexión hipócrita a los sacramentos del "tweako" en efecto se están entregando a las "realidades" del mercado.
> 
> ¿Y por que lo harían?, tal ves sea para no quedarse fuera del mercado de los tweako cultistas.
> 
> La verdad es que el bi-amping tiene sentido en ciertos casos, con sistemas pasivos de crossover, pero el bi-wiring es puro vudú.
> 
> Si usted coloca un par de cables extra a los mismos terminales donde están conectados los otros pares, absolutamente nada cambia eléctricamente.
> 
> Según la física esto se llama el principio de superposición.
> En el teorema de superposición se establece que la tensión entre dos nodos de un circuito o la corriente que atraviesa un ramal es igual a la suma de las tensiones o de las corrientes producidas por cada uno de los generadores de tensión y de los generadores de corriente del circuito.
> En cada uno de los cálculos parciales, se conserva uno solo de los generadores y se remplazan los otros generadores de tensión por cortocircuitos y los otros generadores de corriente por circuitos abiertos.
> Así la corriente resultante es la suma de las corrientes parciales y la tensión resultante es la suma de las tensiones individuales, pero no así la potencia ya que la relación con la corriente es cuadrática. La potencia no es la suma de las potencias parciales.
> 
> El vendedor de audio o pillo que pueda probar lo contrario será candidato inmediato a algún premio científico y honores académicos.
> 
> Al mismo tiempo, es justo señalar que bi-wiring no hace daño, simplemente no hace nada. Al igual que los imanes en sus zapatos.
> 
> 
> 
> *8. La mentira Del cable de alimentación *
> Casi todo lo que hay que decir sobre este tema se ha dicho por "Bryston" en sus manuales de propietario: _"Todos los equipos Bryston contienen amplificador de alta calidad y circuitería dedicada a eliminar las componentes de IRF (Interferencias de Radio Frecuencia) del suministro de energía.
> Los amplificador de potencia Bryston NO requieren acondicionadores de línea eléctrica especializados. Conecte el amplificador directamente en su propia toma de corriente." _
> 
> Lo que no dicen, que lo mismo se puede decir, con más o menos letras, de todos los equipos bien diseñados. (Aunque no sean todos Bryston) pero si bien diseñados o iguales en lo concerniente a la  regulación y control PSRR (power supply ripple rejection), y es que pueden conectarse directamente a una toma-corriente.
> 
> Si puede permitirse el capricho de comprar un cable acondicionador de energía también puede permitirse comprar un bien diseñado amplificador, en cuyo caso no se necesita la fantasía del cable acondicionador de energía.
> 
> Esto no hará absolutamente nada para usted, tenga en cuenta que no estamos hablando de un aumento de protecciones para equipo de cómputo, estos cuestan menos que un cable "Mágico" y los ordenadores con sus periféricos son eléctricamente más vulnerables que un equipo de audio decente.
> 
> La mayor mentira y la más estúpida de todas ellas sobre el tema es la de "Limpiar" el poder y es que se necesita un cable de línea de alimentación especialmente diseñado y alto precio para obtener el mejor sonido posible.
> 
> Cualquier cable de alimentación de línea evaluado como capaz de manejar las tensiones y corrientes que requiere el equipo cumplirá su función correctamente y tan bien como cualquier otro.
> 
> Los cables Ultra-End de línea son un fraude.
> 
> Sus circuitos de audio no saben y no les importa con que esta conectado el transformador de alimentación de potencia, todo lo que les interesa son los valores voltaje de CC que necesitan.
> 
> Piense en esto: ¿Su coche se preocupa por la tubería con la que usted llena el tanque de combustible?
> 
> 
> *9. Mentira del tratamiento para CD *
> Esta mentira nació en los días del vinilo, cuando el tratamiento de la superficie LP producía magia mediante diversos líquidos y aerosoles, "a veces", pero lejos de siempre, se lograba la mejora de la reproducción, sobre todo cuando el proceso aplicado expulsaba algunos residuos del surco de grabación.
> Aplicando la lógica comercial de entonces surgieron, en la década de 80´s y 90´s, del mismo modo mágicos tratamientos para CD´S.
> El problema es que la única cosa que un CD tiene en común con un LP (larga duración, Long Play) es que tiene una superficie donde se puede poner "algo".
> 
> Con esta lógica habría que pulir las monedas, dándole "Brillo", para que no se confunda su valor.
> 
> La superficie del CD, sin embargo, es muy diferente. Sus pequeñas "muescas" no corresponden a formas  analógicas o formas de onda sino que se limitan a llevar un código numérico compuesto de "0's" y "1's" y los "0's" y "1's" no se pueden hacer "mejor" (o "Peor", para el caso) de la forma en que limpiar la superficie de un disco LP la puede hacer mas fácilmente leíble (trackable)
> 
> El idiotophilo que dice escuchar la mejora no puede nunca, identificar los CD´S tratados a ciegas. (Huelga decir que todo lo anterior también vale para los discos DVD.)
> 
> 
> *10. La Mentira del "Golden Ear" (Oido de oro)*
> Esta es la mentira más atrapadora y tal vez debería ir a encabezar este listado, describirla en amplitud requeriría todo un artículo.
> El poseedor del "Golden Ear"; quiere hacer creer a su audiencia que con su oído tan perfecto, tan sensible y tan exquisito, puede oír diminutos matices del sonido reproducido que es demasiado difícil de alcanzar para el resto de nosotros mortales.
> 
> Por supuesto, *NO* es cierto.
> 
> Cualquier persona sin discapacidad auditiva real puede oír lo que oyen, valga la redundancia, pero sólo aquellos con formación y/o experiencia pueden saber qué hacer con él y la forma de interpretarlo.
> Así, si un altavoz tiene un gran bache en 3 kHz, no va a sonar como con una respuesta plana a cualquier oído, de oro o de estaño, pero sólo el oído experimentado rápidamente identificará el problema.
> 
> Es como un motor de automóvil en el mecánico, al escuchar sus sonidos este (El mecánico) podrá  conocer casi al instante lo que está mal.
> La calidad de audición del mecánico no es diferente a la suya, solamente que el sabe que es lo que acaba de escuchar.
> 
> Ahora aquí viene la parte realmente mala. El auto-nombrado Orejas de Oro (tweako), subjetivista, permanentemente consultado sobre de alta gama de audio, vendedor de salón, cabecillas de audio-club, Etc. Etc, a  menudo induce a pensar justamente lo contrario con argumentos intimidatorios tal como "¿No oyes eso?",  "¿ Como no notas la diferencia ?", dice cuando se comparan dos amplificador (Por ejemplo).
> Debes escuchar enormes diferencias entre los dos, cuando en realidad no los hay los de "GE" no pueden escuchar mejor, sino que simplemente dicen que asi lo hacen, basándose en la aceptación de su condición de "GE" ¡ Mala idea ¡.
> 
> La mejor defensa contra esta mentira es, por supuesto, la prueba de "Doble Ciego ABX", (Véase el N º 4) que separa a aquellos que afirman conocer algo de los que realmente lo hacen.
> Es sorprendente cómo algunos "GE" *NO* se queden al primer intento (en una sala ABX) con los resultados correctos.
> 
> 
> 
> Por supuesto, hay más grandes mentiras de audio que estas diez, pero vamos a ahorrar algunas pocas para otro momento.
> Además, no es realmente la industria de audio la que debe ser culpada, sino nuestra cultura de consumo loco, junto con la aceptación generalizada y Voodoo de la ciencia.
> La industria de audio, específicamente los de gama alta del sector, no hacen más que responder al clima.
> Al fin y al cabo, a cada cultura se le da exactamente lo que merece.
> 
> 
> Titulo original: "TheTen Biggest lies in Audio"
> Traducido de : www.theaudiocritic.com/downloads/article_1.pdf
> Redactado por: Peter Aczel Editor of The Audio Critic
> Mal traducido por mi, o sea yo



Soy especialista en tratamientos para combatir el estres y los problemas provocados por los ruidos o sonidos disonantes. Algo que desgraciadamente afecta cada vez a mas gente.
Es evidente que existen personas que no les afecta oir Heavy Metal, pero a otras las vuelve locas. Solo es una cuestión de sensibilidad auditiva, pero que puede ser muy problermática.
Cuando alguien no tiene un oido sensible cualquier ruido es adecuado para ser escuchado, pero por el contrario cuando alguien es sensible, todo no sirve para disfrutar de la música.
Con todo el respeto del mundo, la única diferencia para desmontar lo que usted dice es una cuestión de oido.
Sin capacidad para discernir o sin la sensibilidad adecuada, hablar de todo lo que usted se atreve a contar es absurdo.
Diferente sería si estuvieramnos hablando de precios. Las modas hacen mucho daño y la gente que las sigue acostumbra a romper los mercados.
Por ello se pueden pedir locuras por cosas que no hacen lo que se dice y la causa es porque hay poca gente sensible o con oido.
Pero determinar según su criterio que nada sirve, es atreverse demasiado. Sobre todo cuando se hace evidente que usted carece de una sensibilidad auditiva dentro de la media. Pues de otra manera sería imposible que usted arremetiera sin piedad contra todo ello.
Con 40 años de experiencia en problemas de sensibilidad auditiva le podría decir que lo que usted dice, no es ni de lejos cercano a la realidad, Solo es real para usted y los que carecen de esta sensibilidad.
Imagino que usted tendrá mucho públiuco asentiendo con lo que dice, pues cada vez existe menos sensibilidad en este mundo tecnificado. 
Pero por suerte siguen existiendo personas sensibles y delicadas a las que oir cualquier cosa no les vale. Debería usted tener en cuenta esta posibilidad o informarse un poco más sobre la sensibilidad auditiva.
Un saludo


----------



## Lord Chango

Arsduson dijo:


> Soy especialista en tratamientos para combatir el estres y los problemas provocados por los ruidos o sonidos disonantes. Algo que desgraciadamente afecta cada vez a mas gente.
> Es evidente que existen personas que no les afecta oir Heavy Metal, pero a otras las vuelve locas. Solo es una cuestión de sensibilidad auditiva, pero que puede ser muy problermática.
> Cuando alguien no tiene un oido sensible cualquier ruido es adecuado para ser escuchado, pero por el contrario cuando alguien es sensible, todo no sirve para disfrutar de la música.
> Con todo el respeto del mundo, la única diferencia para desmontar lo que usted dice es una cuestión de oido.
> Sin capacidad para discernir o sin la sensibilidad adecuada, hablar de todo lo que usted se atreve a contar es absurdo.
> Diferente sería si estuvieramnos hablando de precios. Las modas hacen mucho daño y la gente que las sigue acostumbra a romper los mercados.
> Por ello se pueden pedir locuras por cosas que no hacen lo que se dice y la causa es porque hay poca gente sensible o con oido.
> Pero determinar según su criterio que nada sirve, es atreverse demasiado. Sobre todo cuando se hace evidente que usted carece de una sensibilidad auditiva dentro de la media. Pues de otra manera sería imposible que usted arremetiera sin piedad contra todo ello.
> Con 40 años de experiencia en problemas de sensibilidad auditiva le podría decir que lo que usted dice, no es ni de lejos cercano a la realidad, Solo es real para usted y los que carecen de esta sensibilidad.
> Imagino que usted tendrá mucho públiuco asentiendo con lo que dice, pues cada vez existe menos sensibilidad en este mundo tecnificado.
> Pero por suerte siguen existiendo personas sensibles y delicadas a las que oir cualquier cosa no les vale. Debería usted tener en cuenta esta posibilidad o informarse un poco más sobre la sensibilidad auditiva.
> Un saludo


Emmmmm... Leyó algo más que los primeros 10 renglones?

Primero, se habla de aspectos técnicos electricos/electrónicos que no afectan a la calidad de sonido, y de lo que algunos comerciantes/pseudo audiófilos quieren hacer creer al común de la gente que sí, para poder vender "chucherías comunes" a precio de oro.

Segundo, constantemente se dirige a quién colocó la traducción de otra publicación, cuya fuente está al final del mensaje. De última, si no está conforme con lo que se dice ahí, le sugiero envíe un correo al autor (Peter Aczel).


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Lord Chango dijo:


> Emmmmm... Leyó algo más que los primeros 10 renglones?
> 
> Primero, se habla de aspectos técnicos electricos/electrónicos que no afectan a la calidad de sonido, y de lo que algunos comerciantes/pseudo audiófilos quieren hacer creer al común de la gente que sí, para poder vender "chucherías comunes" a precio de oro.
> 
> Segundo, constantemente se dirige a quién colocó la traducción de otra publicación, cuya fuente está al final del mensaje. De última, si no está conforme con lo que se dice ahí, le sugiero envíe un correo al autor (Peter Aczel).


O pudemos hacer lo contrario , o sea pedir consejos de como  evitar los possibles extress causados por sonidos disonates.
!Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

@juanfilas y @cyverlarva ...teléfono!!!!!


----------



## malesi

Arsduson dijo:


> Soy especialista en tratamientos para combatir el estres y los problemas provocados por los ruidos o sonidos disonantes. Algo que desgraciadamente afecta cada vez a mas gente.
> Es evidente que existen personas que no les afecta oir Heavy Metal, pero a otras las vuelve locas. Solo es una cuestión de sensibilidad auditiva, pero que puede ser muy problermática.
> Cuando alguien no tiene un oido sensible cualquier ruido es adecuado para ser escuchado, pero por el contrario cuando alguien es sensible, todo no sirve para disfrutar de la música.
> Con todo el respeto del mundo, la única diferencia para desmontar lo que usted dice es una cuestión de oido.
> Sin capacidad para discernir o sin la sensibilidad adecuada, hablar de todo lo que usted se atreve a contar es absurdo.
> Diferente sería si estuvieramnos hablando de precios. Las modas hacen mucho daño y la gente que las sigue acostumbra a romper los mercados.
> Por ello se pueden pedir locuras por cosas que no hacen lo que se dice y la causa es porque hay poca gente sensible o con oido.
> Pero determinar según su criterio que nada sirve, es atreverse demasiado. Sobre todo cuando se hace evidente que usted carece de una sensibilidad auditiva dentro de la media. Pues de otra manera sería imposible que usted arremetiera sin piedad contra todo ello.
> Con 40 años de experiencia en problemas de sensibilidad auditiva le podría decir que lo que usted dice, no es ni de lejos cercano a la realidad, Solo es real para usted y los que carecen de esta sensibilidad.
> Imagino que usted tendrá mucho públiuco asentiendo con lo que dice, pues cada vez existe menos sensibilidad en este mundo tecnificado.
> Pero por suerte siguen existiendo personas sensibles y delicadas a las que oir cualquier cosa no les vale. Debería usted tener en cuenta esta posibilidad o informarse un poco más sobre la sensibilidad auditiva.
> Un saludo



No te diré que soy, ni quien soy no te vayas a asustar   
- 40 años tocando Heavy metal, sensible y con oido, oigo una mosca sin ser solista en una sinfónica.
-Tiene mucho público como yo, es *El BOSS  de Foros de Electrónica  *
-Lo que has leído lo has entendido mal, léelo otra vez.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

malesi dijo:


> -Lo que has leído lo has entendido mal, léelo otra vez.


Me parece a mí que sí, ha leido con la inestabilidad de la intolerancia a flor de piel de "hoy", sin pararse a pensar en lo que leía. 

Me pregunto yo ¿qué tiene que ver la sensibilidad del oido con lo que se trata aquí ? 
Me hubiese venido bien una "terapia" de esas cuando era demasiado sensible a los sonidos, que me producían dolor de cabeza... pero el maldito virus (ese que muchos niegan) creo que también se llevó algo de audición además de otras cosas..


----------



## Arsduson

Un saludo a todos.
Mejor no estresarse.


----------



## Arsduson

Estoy de acuerdo. ¿Podría hacer sociedad contigo? En definitiva por lo que se ve la gente no oye, que más da lo que les vendamos.
Las taquicardias, los problemas emocionales y demás lindezas provocadas por sonidos disonantes, yo los seguiré tratando sin problemas.
En definitiva engañar es lo que hacen las grandes corporativas hoy en día, se provoca el problema y luego se aportan soluciones.
Así va el mundo.


----------



## DJ T3

Arsduson dijo:


> En definitiva por lo que se ve la gente no oye, que más da lo que les vendamos.


Para el inconciente colectivo, ellos "escuchan" la diferencia entre un cable de u$s1000 y uno de u$s10, gracias al marketing y demas.



Arsduson dijo:


> Las taquicardias, los problemas emocionales y demás lindezas provocadas por sonidos disonantes, yo los seguiré tratando sin problemas.


Nadie se lo negó, usted haga lo que quiera. Solo se le dijo que no tiene nada que ver lo tratado aquí, con una enfermedad u otra cosa médica.



Arsduson dijo:


> En definitiva engañar es lo que hacen las grandes corporativas hoy en día, se provoca el problema y luego se aportan soluciones.


Asi es, pero en éstos casos se da "solución" a un problema que NO existe


----------



## unmonje

Arsduson dijo:


> Soy especialista en tratamientos para combatir el estres y los problemas provocados por los ruidos o sonidos disonantes. Algo que desgraciadamente afecta cada vez a mas gente.
> Es evidente que existen personas que no les afecta oir Heavy Metal, pero a otras las vuelve locas. Solo es una cuestión de sensibilidad auditiva, pero que puede ser muy problermática.
> Cuando alguien no tiene un oido sensible cualquier ruido es adecuado para ser escuchado, pero por el contrario cuando alguien es sensible, todo no sirve para disfrutar de la música.
> Con todo el respeto del mundo, la única diferencia para desmontar lo que usted dice es una cuestión de oido.
> Sin capacidad para discernir o sin la sensibilidad adecuada, hablar de todo lo que usted se atreve a contar es absurdo.
> Diferente sería si estuvieramnos hablando de precios. Las modas hacen mucho daño y la gente que las sigue acostumbra a romper los mercados.
> Por ello se pueden pedir locuras por cosas que no hacen lo que se dice y la causa es porque hay poca gente sensible o con oido.
> Pero determinar según su criterio que nada sirve, es atreverse demasiado. Sobre todo cuando se hace evidente que usted carece de una sensibilidad auditiva dentro de la media. Pues de otra manera sería imposible que usted arremetiera sin piedad contra todo ello.
> Con 40 años de experiencia en problemas de sensibilidad auditiva le podría decir que lo que usted dice, no es ni de lejos cercano a la realidad, Solo es real para usted y los que carecen de esta sensibilidad.
> Imagino que usted tendrá mucho públiuco asentiendo con lo que dice, pues cada vez existe menos sensibilidad en este mundo tecnificado.
> Pero por suerte siguen existiendo personas sensibles y delicadas a las que oir cualquier cosa no les vale. Debería usted tener en cuenta esta posibilidad o informarse un poco más sobre la sensibilidad auditiva.
> Un saludo


Para mi ,digo, me parece, que las pruebas atómica en el Atolón de Muroroa , por parte de la Republica Francesa siempre tan ecuánime y medida, los dejó a todos los locales, con los oidos sensibles en esas soledades, tan recoleto de todo. Lo que no es de extrañar este punto de vista puesto de manifiesto aquí por el usuario. ¿no ? Mi caso difiere, de tanto poner mis oidos hoy maltrechos, en las columnas de recitales de Rock, aún así, nunca frena mi preferencia por la música clásica y el Jazz..... Que elegancia la de Francia ¿no Bart ?  .


----------



## el_patriarca

Disonante es un sonido que causa la sensación psicoacústica de tensión o "imcompletitud"

Como músico de 30 años, también he conocido a guitarristas que juraban sanar con música clásica.

Vamos, que le felicito por hacerse millonario durante tantos años con hacer tratamientos de la nada sobre la nada.


----------



## Kebra

Por esas cosas de la vida el destino quiso que me cruce con éste video. No les puedo adelantar todo lo que van a ver, porque debo confesar que adelanté varias parte del mismo, pero les puedo spoilear una cosa: durante todo éste tiempo estimados amigos hemos medido mal los inductores, erróneamente hemos utlizado como unidad el Henry, pero según el video se miden en metros.
Si logran verlo completo pueden mandar un C.V. a la inteligencia británica y postularse a agente secreto, capaz de soportar cualquier tortura.


----------



## DJ T3

250uF para medios/agudos...
Bobinas de 10 y 20 metros...
Y ni quiero sumar las impedancias...

Solo quiero decir.... Pobre amplificador...


----------



## Kebra

Lo bueno del diseño Pepe Manolo es que el gabinete te sirve para cualquier medida de woofer. Sacás el de 6", y ponés el de 8" sin tocar nada.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Kebra dijo:


> Lo bueno del diseño Pepe Manolo es que el gabinete te sirve para cualquier medida de woofer. Sacás el de 6", y ponés el de 8" sin tocar nada.


Y no te digo como te hacés un flor de asado !!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Lo bueno de ser una persona _"Entrada en años"_ es que se puede distinguir "La Bosta" por el olor a la distancia y definitivamente no hace falta verla para saber que es "Una Bosta"

​


----------



## Lord Chango

Yo dejé de ver el vídeo cuando dijo que el bafle no tenía "insolación" interna.


----------



## unmonje

Especta_cular  BOSE ABUSO


----------



## sergiot

Lord Chango dijo:


> Yo dejé de ver el vídeo cuando dijo que el bafle no tenía "insolación" interna.


Tendría problemas con los rayos UV del sol...???


----------



## DJ T3

sergiot dijo:


> Tendría problemas con los rayos UV del sol...???


Imaginate que afuera quedó negrito ...


----------



## el_patriarca

Lord Chango dijo:


> Yo dejé de ver el vídeo cuando dijo que el bafle no tenía "insolación" interna.


Exacto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hay otro tío en YT (juan fer spain o algo así) que en todos los videos tontea con parlantes en serie y/o paralelo, y les pone capacitores e inductores de diferentes valores en serie y encuentra cambios de sonido y esas cosas....
Pero al menos siempre aclara que es un principiante que hace esos experimentos para aprender...


----------



## malesi

Un fusible con música, pero viene acolchado  




66.49C$ |CREATE AUDIO Sapphire fusible de aleación nano eutectic, 20mm, 0.5A, 1A, 2A, 3A, 5A, 8A, para Audio Hifi, bricolaje, AMP, CD, DAC, DVD, Tocadiscos|Amplificador|   - AliExpress


----------



## unmonje

malesi dijo:


> Un fusible con música, pero viene acolchado
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 290295
> 
> 
> 66.49C$ |CREATE AUDIO Sapphire fusible de aleación nano eutectic, 20mm, 0.5A, 1A, 2A, 3A, 5A, 8A, para Audio Hifi, bricolaje, AMP, CD, DAC, DVD, Tocadiscos|Amplificador|   - AliExpress


¿ ...y que se supone que hace éste fusible ?
¿ Hace PAAFFF ! al quemarse pero en estereo ?
¿ Es mas eficiente en que sentido?  , ¿ para quemarse ?   ¿ se repone solo 2 minutos despues ? 
...me doy !!


----------



## DJ T3

Tienen que leer la descripción, no tiene desperdicio...


Oculto: Descripcion



A través de varios años de investigación y desarrollo continuos, finalmente se utilizó el método de modificación química para realizar metal nanocristalino, y se utilizó la fundición de metal semisólido. Al mismo tiempo, se agregaron tierras raras y bismuto para aumentar eficazmente la antioxidación y la resistencia a la intemperie de los fusibles.

Con excelentes fusibles, los creadores no están satisfechos. Varios esfuerzos han introducido la tecnología "nano-super-high molecular", utilizando fibras largas sumergidas en moléculas superaltas invisibles, Y luego los fusibles se enrollan uniformemente en espiral en la superficie de fibras largas para producir excelentes fusibles.


----------



## malesi

DJ T3 dijo:


> Tienen que leer la descripción, no tiene desperdicio...
> 
> 
> Oculto: Descripcion
> 
> 
> 
> A través de varios años de investigación y desarrollo continuos, finalmente se utilizó el método de modificación química para realizar metal nanocristalino, y se utilizó la fundición de metal semisólido. Al mismo tiempo, se agregaron tierras raras y bismuto para aumentar eficazmente la antioxidación y la resistencia a la intemperie de los fusibles.
> 
> Con excelentes fusibles, los creadores no están satisfechos. Varios esfuerzos han introducido la tecnología "nano-super-high molecular", utilizando fibras largas sumergidas en moléculas superaltas invisibles, Y luego los fusibles se enrollan uniformemente en espiral en la superficie de fibras largas para producir excelentes fusibles.



En vez de meter el hilo en una cuba de vino Rioja, durante 1 año y enrollar con los dedos meñiques el hilo,
eso si que se valora


----------



## unmonje

DJ T3 dijo:


> Tienen que leer la descripción, no tiene desperdicio...
> 
> 
> Oculto: Descripcion
> 
> 
> 
> A través de varios años de investigación y desarrollo continuos, finalmente se utilizó el método de modificación química para realizar metal nanocristalino, y se utilizó la fundición de metal semisólido. Al mismo tiempo, se agregaron tierras raras y bismuto para aumentar eficazmente la antioxidación y la resistencia a la intemperie de los fusibles.
> 
> Con excelentes fusibles, los creadores no están satisfechos. Varios esfuerzos han introducido la tecnología "nano-super-high molecular", utilizando fibras largas sumergidas en moléculas superaltas invisibles, Y luego los fusibles se enrollan uniformemente en espiral en la superficie de fibras largas para producir excelentes fusibles.


Por eso escribí lo que escribí, me sono todo a SANATA con palabras de moda como "tierras raras" ó químicos insospechados !!!
Por favor Fidel Pinto , volvé, te queremos de presidente !!!   Faltó un SHAME SHA !!!
Ahora que lo pienso, tal vez , ¿ toma  al primer lavado?  ó ¿despues con el uso cede el fusible ?


----------



## malesi

unmonje dijo:


> Por eso escribí lo que escribí, me sono todo a SANATA con palabras de moda como "tierras raras" ó químicos insospechados !!!
> Por favor Fidel Pinto , volvé, te queremos de presidente !!!   Faltó un SHAME SHA !!!
> Ahora que lo pienso, tal vez , ¿ toma  al primer lavado?  ó ¿despues con el uso cede el fusible ?


No lo pone, pero creo que te avisa con una canción 10 minutos antes de romper


----------



## unmonje

No afecta la capa de OZONO ó CASPA


----------



## diegomj1973

Es verdaderamente sorprendente hasta en qué simples elementos pretenden lucrar a lo grande estos ñatos!!!


----------

